# تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050

https://www.facebook.com/hany.essmat.1








*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*فك تخشيبة العناصر الخرسانية*

*فك تخشيبة العناصر الخرسانية*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتب الاحتراف*

*حمل الثلاثة اجزاء من كتب الاحتراف فى الهندسه المدنيه وتشمل :_

الجزء الاول ( الاداره والتخطيط )

للتحميل :-
...
http://www.gulfup.com/?EmrUfn

الجزء الثانى (خبرات تنفيذيه الجزء الاول )
...
http://www.gulfup.com/?KwAwTA

الجزء الثالث (خبرات تنفيذيه الجزء الثانى )

http://www.gulfup.com/?XOe3Ee*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشدات الخشبية و الحدادة المسلحة*

*الشدات الخشبية و الحدادة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/_3zU-GXu/__1.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الخوازيق*

*تنفيذ الخوازيق
http://www.4shared.com/office/OBktqQAP/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*اصدارات متميزة*

*اعمال الكبارى
http://www.4shared.com/office/mKeupAxP/__online.html

الحوائط المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/Vo-8CGCm/__online.html

اللبشة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/_zaQsyZj/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسقف الفرنسية و تركيب ورق الحائط و بداية التنفيذ باخراج جديد*

*الاسقف الفرنسية و تركيب ورق الحائط و بداية التنفيذ باخراج جديد
http://www.4shared.com/file/coIUzDHB/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/PD3vEn7C/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/uKYFcX9v/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسطوانة الشاملة فى اعمال العزل*

*الاسطوانة الشاملة فى اعمال العزل 

http://www.gulfup.com/?ANZfJr*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبرات تنفيذية*

*خبرات تنفيذية

http://www.4shared.com/office/HrGL0Ovs/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديو تركيب الحوائط الستائرية*

*فيديو تركيب الحوائط الستائرية

http://www.mediafire.com/download/lpytwkmoy59yp37/الحوائط_الستائرية_(_curtain_wall_)(3).rar*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخوازيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/lUBkZHhI/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية*

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/office/EoP_HTKD/__1005.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*النظم الانشائية لسبق التجهيز*

*النظم الانشائية لسبق التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/file/x1cbJZBi/_online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/MqsvDBO8/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*مواسير الصرف و التغذية الحديثة*

*مواسير الصرف و التغذية الحديثة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/DPkuQ83p/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الارضيات*

*الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/I7rmH-LT/_1006.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الارضيات*

*الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/m_Wo8Nwe/_1007.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الارضيات*

*الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zxoQSxDa/_1008.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*المحابس*

*المحابس
http://www.4shared.com/rar/6Q9cyatl/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبرات تنفيذية*

*خبرات تنفيذية
http://www.4shared.com/office/LWNuagxL/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة*

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZbxiO_t_/___1001.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الابواب*

*الابواب*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة في الاعمال الصحية*

*دورة في الاعمال الصحية*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاعمال الكهربائية*

*الاعمال الكهربائية*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة*

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/QGwHuZv6/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاعمال الصحية*

*الاعمال الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/buMa40pt/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسس التصميمية للمبانى*

*الاسس التصميمية للمبانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/Jnu567Td/___online.html

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعمال الحدادة المسلحة
http://dc153.4shared.com/doc/1UoKvo7J/preview.html
الشدات الخشبية فى أعمال النجارة المسلحة
http://dc152.4shared.com/img/zK9cliub/preview.html
ورشة المباني
http://dc387.4shared.com/doc/aIJOaFJU/preview.html
ورشة البياض
http://dc345.4shared.com/doc/wLC3ipLW/preview.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*اساليب البناء الحديث*

*اساليب البناء الحديث*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بياض محارة*

*بياض محارة

العدد والادوات المستخدمة:

1) المسطرين: تستخدم في تقليب المونة ورفع المونة على الطالوش وطرطشة المونة على الحائط.

2) الطالوش: يستخدم في حمل مونة البياض.
3) المحارة: فرد مونة البياض.
4) القدة: يستخدم في ضبط مستوي سطح البياض و رفع المونة الزائدة عن الحائط.
5) التخشينة: تستخدم في ضبط مستوي سطح البياض و دمك حبيبات الرمل والاسمنت مع بعضها.
6) البروة: تستخدم في تنعيم سطح الحائط وتشكيل البؤج على سطح الحائط وتنفيذ الاعمال الضيقة الموجودة على الحائط.

7) المنجفرة:هي عبارة عن يد من الخشب مركب عليها الواح صاج من جهة واحدة مشرشرة موضوعة في اتجاهات مختلفة،وتستخدم في رفع المونة الجبسية الزائدة من على سطح الحائط و تعمل تخشينة وتمشيط سطح البطانة لاستقبال زهارة المصيص.

8) البوشاردة: تستخدم في دق الحجر الصناعي.

9) الفرطاسة: في تخشين الاسقف المضاف إليه مونة جبسية.
10) ميزان الخيط: في وزن الحائط رأسياً.



11) ميزان المياه: في وزن الحائط راسيا او افقيا.

12) فرشاة سلك: في حك الحائط لازالة المواد الزائدة والاتربة.

13) ماكينة الطرطشة: تستخدم في طرطشة الواجهات.
14) مهزة سلك: في هز مونة البياض ،وسمكها 1-1.5مم.

15) أجنة وقدم:يستخدم في رفع الزوائد من على الحائط.

16) سكينة المعجون: تستخدم في تنظيف العدد.

17) خيط بناوي: تستخدم في تحديد استقامة الحائط.

18) القمطة: تستخدم في تثبيت القدة على الحائط.

19) قطعة شنبر:لعمل الحوائط المزيكو و الحجر الصناعي.





الخامات المستخدمة:

1) الرمل: يوجد منه نوعان: ناعم وخشن ،والوانه هي أصفر وأبيض وأحمر.

تشوينه: أ) قريب من موقع العمل.

ب) مكان خالي من الرطوبة. جـ) مكان لا يعوق حركة العمال.

خواصه: خالي من الاتربة والشوائب، حرش.

2) الاسمنت:يوجد منه نوعان:

أ) أسمر : يستخدم في الاعمال الخرسانية.

ب) أبيض: يستخدم في التشيبطات.

مواصفاته: أ) لونه رمادي. ب) درجة نعومته عالية.

جـ) يشك بالماء. د) يتماسك مع مواد البناء المختلفة.

تشوينه: أ) على طبالي من الخشب حوالي 15 سم.

ب) يرص رصات منتظمة لا تزيد عن 10 شكاير.

جـ) يغطي من مشمع لحمايته من الرطوبة.

3) الجير: يوجد منه نوعان:

أ) جير بلدي: يستخدم في أعمال البياض المختلفة.

ب) جير سلطاني: يستخدم في ظهارة المصيص.

مميزاته:أ) يستخدم في المناطق الحارة حيث انه يمتص الحرارة.

ب) لا يستخدم في المناطق الباردة حيث يوجد املاح ورطوبة.

جـ) يطول زمن الشك. د) ناضج البياض.

هـ) درجة نقاءه 95% و) ناصع البياض.

4) الجبس: يستخدم في ظهارة المصيص وفي أعمال الكرانيش.

5) أكاسيد الألوان:تستخدم في تلوين أنواع الظهارات المختلفة.

6) سلك شبك بقلاوى: يوجد باللفة طول 7متر وعرض السلك 10سم، ويستخدم في تغطية الفواص بين الحوائط المختلفة.

7) بودرة رخام وحصوة رخام:يستخدم في ظهارة الموزيكو.

8) بودرة حجر وحصوة حجر:يستخدم في ظهارة الحجر الصناعي.



الخطوات التي تجري في الحائط المبني أو الخرساتي قبل عملية البياض:

1) حك الحائط بفرشة السلك لازالة الاتربة والمواد الغريبة.

2) أزالة الزوائد الخرسانية وغير الخرسانية الموجودة على حائط السقف.

3) تغطية الفواصل بين الحوائط المختلفة بالسلك الشبك.

4) عزل الحوائط والارضيات المعرضة للرطوبة والمياه.

5) رش الحائط بالماء رشاً غزيراً لعدم امتصاص الحائط ماء المونة.



الطبقة الاولى

1- الطرطشة الابتدائية:

هي عبارة عن طبقة مكونة من أسمنت ورمل يغطي بها سطح الحائط لايجاد سطح خشن يساعد على قوة تماسك البياض بسمك 0.5سم

م3 رمل يضاف إليه من 7: 9 شيكارة أسمنت

ولابد أن تكون قوام المونة شبه سائلة.

وتطرطش كمية المونة المذكورة 200م2بسمك 0.5سم

استلام طبقة الطرطشة:

1- عدم وجود تسييل للمونة على الحائط.

2- عدم وجود حرامية على الحائط.(الاماكن التي لم يتم طرطشتها على الحائط).

3- عدم وجود تخانة للمونة على الحائط.

4- التأكد من خشونة الحائط بتحريك اليد عليها.

متوسط أداء المبيض 200م2في اليوم

2) البؤج – الاوتار:

البؤجة: هي عبارة عن مستطيل طوله 10سم وعرضه 5سم وسمكها سمك طبقة البياض.

الخامات: جبس+ جير ، جبس + أسمنت

1شيكارة جبس+10ك جير أسمنت تكفي لمسطح من البؤج 100م2

أنواع البؤج:

1- مستطيلة: تنفذ في الحوائط الافقية.









2- زاوية: تنفذ في الاركان.






3- خلخال: تنفذ في الاعمدة الدائرية.


استلامها: في البؤج الافقية: يشد الخيط أفقيا للتاكد من أن البؤج على مستو واحد.

وفي البؤج الرأسية: بميزان الخيط.



الاوتار: عبارة عن شريط من المونة يصل بين البؤج

الخامات المستخدمة: أسمنت:جير:رمل بنسبة 1: 3: 6 بالنسبة للحوائط الداخلية.

وبالنسبة للحوائط الخارجية بنسبة 1: 4: 8

فائدتها: أ) ارتكاز القد عليه أثناء درع المونة.

ب) يساعد على ضبط مستوي سطح البياض.



الطبقة الثانية

البطانة (بياض التخشين)

الخامات: أسمنت:جير:رمل بنسبة 1: 3: 6بالنسبة للبياض الداخلي 

وبنسبة 1: 4: 8 بالنسبة للبياض الخارجي


داخلي: م3 رمل مضاف إليه 4 شكاير أسمنت+ 0.5م3 جير

1سم تفرد80م2،1.5سم:55م2، 2سم:40م2،2.5سم:35م2

خارجي: م3 رمل مضاف إليه 3 شكاير أسمنت+ 0.5م3 جير



انهاء البطانة لاستقبال طبقات الظهارة المختلفة:

1- البطانة المنتهية بالتنعيم تستقبل دهان زيت أو بلاستيك

2- البطانة المنتهية بالدرع تستقبل طرطشة واجهات بالماكينة

3- البطانة المنتهية بالزنبرة تستقبل ظهارة مزيكو أو حجر صناعي

4- البطانة المنتهية بالتمشيط تستقبل ظهارة مصيص



الطبقة الثالثة

طرطشة الواجهات

بودرة + أسمنت ابيض + اللون المطلوب

1 شيكارة + 0.25 شيكارة + حسب الدرجة



أنواع الطرطشة:

1- طرطشة ابتدائية 2- طرطشة الواجهات

3- طرطشة ذات لطع مضغوطة 4- طرطشة مصبعات























مثال للمقايسة:

مسطح قدره 3000م2 بياض مكون من ثلاث طبقات 

الاولى طرطشة ابتدائية مكونة من اسمنت ورمل بنسبة 1: 3 بسمك 0.5سم

الثانية بطانة خارجية مكونة من اسمنت وجير ورمل بسمك 0.5 سم

الثالثة ظهارة طرطشة الواجهات مكونة من بودرة واسمنت ابيض واللون المطلوب بسمك 0.5 سم 

أوجد الخامات اللازمة لبياض هذا المسطح.

الحل

طرطشة: م3 رمل يضاف إليه 7: 9 شكاير اسمنت بمساحة 200م2

الرمل = 3000\200 = 15م3رمل

الاسمنت= 15×7= 105 شيكارة اسمنت



بطانة: م3 رمل يضاف إليه 3 شكاير اسمنت و0.5 م3جير 

2 سم ــــــــ 40م2

الرمل=3000\40 =75 م3 رمل

الاسمنت= 75×3= 225 شيكارة اسمنت

الجير= 75× 0.5= 37.5 م3 جير





طرطشة واجهات: 

شيكارة بودرة + 0.25 شيكارة أسمنت أبيض

البودرة = 3000\15 = 200 شيكارة بودرة رخام

الاسمنت الابيض+ 200× 0.25= 50 شيكارة اسمنت

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدهانات*

*الدهانات



العدد المستخدمه فى الدهانات 


1- أنواع الفرش


أ- الفرش .


ب- أمشاط .


ج- فرش مستديره .


د- بروشات .


2- عده سحب معجون


أ- كف يستخدم فى الحوائط .
ب- سكينه أبنوس .


ج- سكينه عادي .


د- سكينه صلبه تستخدم فى الأخشاب .


الغرض من إستخدام الفرش نقل البويه من الجردل إلى السطح المراد طلائه .



3- أنواع الرولات :


أ- قطنيه .


ب-إسفنجيه .


ج-فتل .


الغرض من إستخدام الروله هو إعطاء الشكل الجمالى .



فوائد الدهانات :


أ- تعطى ناحيه جماليه .


ب- تعمل على وقاية وحماية السطح .


ج- تستخدم كناحيه إعلانيه .




عيوب الدهانات 



الدهانات والبويات والورنيشات كأى منتج كيميائى تتأثر تأثرا بالغا بأى عيب ولو 



بسيط سواء فى الخامات أو التصنيع أو التخزين أو التطبيق وقد تحدث عيوب 



الدهانات من إستخدام مخفف غير مناسب أو من فصيله غير الفصيله للدهان أى أن 



هناك إختلاف فى الماده الرابطه والقاعده الأساسيه مثل تتخفيف الدهانات 



والورنيشات السليلوزيه بالنفض المعدنى بدلا من التنر أو يحدث العيب من إستخدام 



كميات كبيره من المخففات .


وقد تحدث عيوب الدهانات من عدم معالجه الأسطح جيدا عند إعاده الدهان 



للحوائط أو الأسطح أو المشغولات أو عند دهان البويات والورنيشات الصناعيه التى 



تحتاج لسطح سليم وقوى لتحمل هذه الدهانات الشديده .



ونظافه السطح والأدوات والمعدات المستخدمه فى الدهانات والورنيشات عليها 



وفى الدهانات الصناعيه نوصى بإستخدام كمبروسورات هوائيه لنظافه السطح 



وإزاله الأجزاء المفككه الضعيفه .



ويمكن أن تنتج عيوب الدهانات من وجود عيوب وضعف بطبقه المحاره ( اللياسه ) 



خاصه تلك التى يستخدم بها جير غير جديد وغير مطفى بعنايه حيث ينفش السرفال 



طاردا طبقه المعجون والدهان .



ومن الأمور التى تتسبب فى عيوب الدهانات والورنيشات هو سوء الإستعمال 



للسطح أو المشغوله المدهونه كذلك تنظيف الدهان بمواد أو بطريقه غير سليمه 



يتسبب أيضا فى حدوث عيوب الدهانات والورنيشات ويوجد عامل آخر يتسبب فى 



حدوث مشاكل وعيوب الدهانات وهو تعرض هذه الدهانات لدرجات حراره عاليه 



وخاصه عند إستخدام الدهانات المنزليه للأغراض الصناعيه.




أنواع عيوب الدهانات



1- العيوب الناتجه من سوء التصنيع وعلاجها 



تنقسم عيوب صناعه البويات والورنيشات إلى عده أسباب رئيسيه أهمها :



1- إستخدام خامات سيئه أو غير مناسبه للتعرف أومنتهيه الصلاحيه أو 



مشونه بطريقه خاطئه عند المورد .


2- العبوات الصفيح لتعبئه الدهانات المائيه دون عمل الإحتياطات اللازمه



سواء إضافه مواد خاصه لمنع حدوث الصدأ فى العبوه أو وضع الدهانات 



داخل أكياس بلاستيك داخل العبوه .


3- أخطاء فى التركيبات الكيماويه أو تطبيقها بطريقه خاطئه .



4- عدم العنايه بالزمن الكافى للطحن أو الخلط أثناء التصنيع .




5- التخزين السيئ بالمصانع للخامات أو المنتجات أو العبوات الصفيح .



6- التصنيع بدون معدات أو ماكينات غير مناسبه .


7- إستخدام المصانع لعبوات غير مناسبه لنوع الدهان دون مراعاة 



التفاعلات الكيماويه الممكن حدوثها بين مكونات الدهان والعبوه ... 



كإستخدام 


ولتلاشى هذه العيوب : يجب على أصحاب المصانع إنتقاء خامات جيده من 



مصادر موثوق بها وتكون هذه الخامات ساريه الصلاحيه خاليه من تأثير العوامل 



الجويه ... والتأكد من أنها مشونه جيدا ولم تصلها أى رطوبه ولم تتعرض لدرجات 



الحراره العاليه .



أيضا يجب إستخدام معدات وخلاطات وطواحين مناسبه مع العنايه بالنظافه 



المستمره ... كذلك العنايه بالعبوات وأن تكون من نوع جيد ومحكمه القفل ومناسبه 



لنوع الدهان دون تفاعلات كيماويه . وعند علاج الأسطح التى تم دهانها وبها العيب 



السابق يتم إزاله الأجزاء الصعبه وعمل طبقه معجون جيده ثم دهان وجهين من دهان 



جيد .



1- العيوب الناتجه من سوء المصنعيه وعلاجها :-


1- إتجه الباحثون لإنتاج أنواع متطوره من الدهانات والورنيشات 



2- والمعاجين وتتميز بسهوله التطبيق ... كما يتجه المقاولون إلى إستخدام 



معدات وماكينات الدهانات بالرش ... كل ذلك لتلاشى عيوب النقاشين .



ومن أشهر عيوب النقاشين :-



1- أخطاء فى تجهيز المعجون والبطانات بواسطه النقاشين .


2- التجهيز الخاطئ للأسطح مع إستخدام مواد معالجه غير 


3- مناسبه لهذه الأسطح وغير متناسبه مع نوع الدهان .






3- تعمد بعض النقاشين إلى زياده المخففات ( المواد المذيبه ) 



لزياده التشغيليه أثناء الطلاء .





4- إستخدام أدوات ومعدات وفرش ورولات غير مناسبه أو غير 



نظيفه . 



5- وجود دخلاء على الصنعه فيحدث للدهان تسييل ولحام .





6- إعتماد بعض النقاشين على بعض المساعدين الغير أكفاء .





7- عدم العنايه بالنظافه عموما وعدم العنايه بأعمال الصنفره .



8- قيام بعض النقاشين بالطلاء على أسطح بها رطوبه دون 



علاجها بمعرفه المهندس .


2- ولتلاشى ذلك يجب إنتقاء نقاشين ذوى خبره وكفاءه عاليه وإعطائهم 



التعليمات المرحليه مع الإستلام منهم مرحليا أى طبقات مع عدم إستخدام المخففات 



إلا بالنسب المحدده المدروسه ... أيضا التأكد من مناسبة ونظافة الأدوات والمعدات 



والفرش والرولات المستخدمه فى الدهان . 



ولعلاج العيوب التى ظهرت نتيجه ذلك يتم إزاله الأجزاء 


الضعيفه أو المفككه مع صنفره السطح جيدا وعمل طبقات 



معجون ودهان جديده من نوعيه جيده .



1. العيوب الناشئه من سوء الأستخدام وعلاجها :-


1) قد يحدث سوء الإستعمال مثل أن يتعرض الدهان لظروف وعوامل غير المنفذ 


من أجلها .


2) قد يحدث أيضا سوء إستخدام للسطح أو المشغوله المدهونه .




3) قد يحدث العيب أيضا نتيجه عدم صيانه الدهان أو تنظيفه بمواد غير مناسبه فيحدث 


إذابه للدهان نفسه .





4) لتلاشى ذلك يجب أن نحسن إختيار الدهان المناسب للإستخدام ... وأيضا إتمام 


عمليه النظافه بحرص وبمواد مناسبه مثل قطع إسفنجيه مبلله بالماء والصابون 


للدهانات المائيه وإزاله البقع بالنفط المعدنى أو التربنين فى الدهانات الزيتيه أو بالتنر 



فى الدهانات السليولوزيه على أن يكون ذلك بحرص تام مع تلاشى غسيل الدهانات 



بالماء بطريقه الرش لمنع تسرب الرطوبه إلى داخل الدهان أو الحائط .


2. العيوب الناتجه عن عدم معالجه أسطح الدهان :


من أهم عوامل إنجاح أو فشل الدهانات والورنيشات هو المعالجه السطحيه 



السليمه للأسطح أو المشغولات المطلوب طلائها ... فبديهى أنه عندما يكون بالسطح 



مواد غريبه فإنها تحدث تفاعل مع مكونات الدهان أو تفصل الدهان عن السطح 



الأصلى .


كما أن الأتربه والرايش وسواقط المونه تتسبب أيضا فى مشاكل كثيره فى 



الدهانات والورنيشات حيث تقوم بدور العازل بين طبقه الدهان والسطح هذا بجانب 



ما تحدثه من الشكل الغير جمالى للسطح .



وبعض أنواع الدهانات الخاصه مثل الدهانات الصناعيه تحتاج إلى أسطح قويه 



وسليمه لتتحمل هذه الدهانات الشديده .


وفى حاله وجود أسطح ضعيفه ويجب معالجتها وتقويتها بمواد مناسبه ومتوافقه مع 



طبقات الدهان ثم عمل أوجه تحضيريه " برايمر " من نفس نوع الدهان المطلوب . 



فعند وجود طبقه بياض ضعيفه ومطلوب دهانها بالدهانات الإيبوكسيه أو بدهانات 



البولى يوريثان مثلا يجب أن نقوم بتقويه طبقه البياض حتى تتحمل هذه الدهانات وإلا 



فإنها ستتساقط نظرا لشده وقوه هذه الدهانات .







3. العيوب الناشئه عن الإستخدام الخاطئ للمخففات وعلاجها :




يجب على الشركات المنتجه تحديد النوع المناسب للمخفف ونسبته ويكون ذلك 



موضحا على العبوات مقترنه بتاريخ الإنتاج ومده الصلاحيه مع طريقه الإستخدام 



والمعدلات وطريقه التخزين المثلى والإحتياطات الأخرى الخاصه بالحرائق وكون الماده 



سامه أو غير سامه .


والمخففات الشائعه هى :



1) الماء للدهانات المائيه .




2) النفط المعدنى أو التربنتين للدهانات والورنيشات الزيتيه .




3) التنر للدهانات والورنيشات السليولوزيه .




4) الكحول للمنتجات الكحوليه .


وقد يلجأ بعض النقاشين إلى زياده نسبه المخففات لزياده سيوله الدهان



وسرع الجفاف غير عابئين بالنتائج الأخرى التى تسبب فى ضعف طبقه الدهان 



وعدم مواءمتها للغرض المطلوب منها .



والبعض الآخر قد يستخدم مخففات غير مناسبه لنوع الدهان أو إستخدام 



أنواع رديئه من المذيبات والمخففات كإستخدام الكيروسين بدلا من التربنتين أو النفط 



المعدنى وعلى المهندس لتلاشى المشاكل والعيوب الناشئه عن ذلك أن يتأكد من 



مناسبه المخفف لنوع الدهان والتأكد من نسبته المحدده .


وجدير بالذكر هنا أن نسبه المخففات تختلف من طبقه إلى أخرى فتزيد 



نسبتها فى البطانات والأوجه التحضيريه عن الأوجه النهائيه .





الإحتياطات الواجب إتخاذه لتلاشى عيوب الدهانات :-



1) دراسه حاله السطح جيدا ومعالجته بالمواد المناسبه .




2) إختيار النوع المناسب من الدهان والمناسب للإستخدام .




3) عمل الحمايه اللازمه للدهان .




4) الإختيار الجيد للبويات والورنيشات وتجربتها وعمل عينات قبل البدء .


5) التأكد من تاريخ الإنتهاء والصلاحيه للبويات .




6) التخزين الجيد قبل وأثناء وبعد الدهان .




7) إختيار معدات وأدوات الدهان وعمل خطه تطبيق الدهان على السطح .




8) عمل الإحتياطات اللازمه أثناء الدهان وتأمين العاملين وتأمين الموقع 


9) من جميع الأخطار .




10) توضيح إرشادات لمستخدمى السطح المدهون وطريقه تنظيف الدهان وصيانته .


11) التأكد من عدم تطبق أى طبقه دهان أو معجون إلا بعد تمام جفاف الطبقه 


12) السابقه .


· أسباب التلف أثناء العمل وقله الخبره :-



1) عدم إعداد الأرضيات إعداد تام .


2) عدم إيقاف الإفرازات الصمغيه والراتنجيه فى الأخشاب .


3) عدم معالجه الرطوبه الموجوده بالسطح .


4) عدم وجود إرتباط وتجانس بين خامات وطبقات الدهان .


5) إجراء دهان جديد فوق سطح مشبع بدهان حديث .


6) دهان طبقه جديده من الدهان فوق سطح لم يتم جفافه .


7) الإكثار من المخففات بدرجه تجعل الدهان ضعيف .


8) طلاء دهان صلب فوق دهان مرن التكوين .


9) إجراء دهان سليولوزى فوق سطح مدهون بدهان زيتى .


10) إجراء دهان زيتى فوق دهان سيلولوزى .


11) إجراء دهان سليولوزى فوق سطح به بعض المواد الدهنيه أو آثار للصودا الكاويه .


12) الإكثار من إضافه المجففات التى تساعد على سرعه التصلب .


13) تغلغل الرطوبه فى بدن الدهان نفسه .


14) تأثير العوامل المتلفه كالأتربه وتساقط الشعر من الفرش .


15) عدم المحافظه على المسافه المناسبه لمسدس الرش أثناء رش الدهان على السطح .










أنواع الدهانات 



أولا : دهان الحوائط والأسقف :



1. دهان بلاستيك مائى تأسيس زيتى :-


1) العدد المستخدمه : عده سحب معجون ، فرش ، روله ، سلم ، أوعيه .


2) الخامات المستخدمه : بلاستيك مائى ، ألوان مائيه ، زيت ( زيت بذره الكتان ) ، زنك ، اسبيداج ، غراء ، كيروسين ، صنفره . 


3) مراحل الدهان :


· تجليخ : غراء + ماء


· معجون أندميل : اسبيداج + زنك + زيت + غراء


· وجه أول زيت : زيت + زنك + نفط + مطفى 


· وجه أول بلاستيك مائى : بلاستيك مائى + ماء + لون قريب من اللون المطلوب

· وجه ثانى بلاستيك مائى : بلاستيك مائى + ماء + اللون المطلوب






2. دهان بلاستيك مائى تأسيس مائى :-


1) العدد المستخدمه : عده سحب معجون ، فرش ، روله ، سلم ، أوعيه .


2) الخامات المستخدمه : معجون بلاستيك مائى جاهز ، بلاستيك مائى أبيض ، ألوان مائيه صغيره .


3) مراحل الدهان :


· تجليخ : بلاستيك مائى + ماء


· معجون : معجون بلاستيك مائى جاهز 


· وجه أول بلاستيك : بلاستيك مائى + ماء 


· وجه ثانى بلاستيك : بلاستيك مائى + ماء + لون قريب من المطلوب


· وجه أخير بلاستيك : بلاستيك مائى + ماء + اللون المطلوب






3. دهان لاكيه لامع ( مطفى ) ( نصف لامع ) :-



1) العدد المستخدمه : عده سحب معجون ، فرش ، روله ، سلم ، أوعيه .


2) الخامات المستخدمه : زيت ، زنك ، اسبيداج ، غراء ، كيروسين ، صنفره ، لاكيه .




3) مراحل الدهان :


· تجليخ : غراء + ماء


· معجون أندميل : اسبيداج + زنك + زيت + غراء

ويترك للجفاف ثم يصنفر وعمل سكينه معجون ثانيه عكس السكينه الأولى مع تلوين المعجون ويترك للجفاف ثم يصنفر .



· وجه أول زيت : زيت + زنك + نفط + لاكيه لامع


· وجه ثانى زيت : زيت + زنك + نفط + لاكيه + قريب من اللون المطلوب


· وجه أخير زيت : زيت + زنك + نفط + لاكيه + اللون المطلوب






ثانيا : دهان الأخشاب :-



1. دهان الزيت على الأخشاب ( ورنيش تلميع ) :-



1) العدد المستخدمه : أمشاط ، فرش مستديره .


2) الخامات المستخدمه : صنفره خشابى ، ورنيش دوكو ( سيلر ) ، ورنيش تلميع ( فلوت) ، أكاسيد الوان .


3) مراحل الدهان :


· صنفرة السطح جيدا فى إتجاه السمره و إزاله الأتربه 


· وجه أول سيلر : سيلر + تنر ويترك للجفاف ويصنفر 


· وجه أول ورنيش تلميع : ورنيش تلميع + تنر


· وجه ثانى ورنيش تلميع : ورنيش تلميع + تنر








2. دهان زيت على الأخشاب ( لاكيه لامع ) :-


1) العدد المستخدمه : عده سحب معجون ، أمشاط .


2) الخامات المستخدمه : صنفره خشابى ، سلاقون ، زنك ، تنر، اسبيداج ، زيت ، غراء ، نفط ، لاكيه لامع . 


3) مراحل الدهان : 


· صنفره السطح جيدا و إزاله الأتربه .
· كى العقد : ثوم أو جملكه .


· بطانه سلاقون : سلاقون + زنك + تنر


· معجون أندميل : اسبيداج + زنك + زيت + غراء


ويترك للجفاف ثم يصنفر



· وجه أول زيت : زيت + زنك + نفط + لاكيه لامع


· تلقيط معجون نفس مكونات المعجون السابق .


· وجه ثانى زيت : زيت + زنك + نفط + لاكيه


· وجه أخير : لاكيه + تنر






ثالثا: دهان الزيت على الحديد :



1) العدد المستخدمه : فرشه سلك ، أمشاط ، فرش مستديره .


2) الخامات المستخدمه : صنفره حدادى ، كيروسين ، تنر ، لاكيه لامع ، زيت ، زنك ، برايمر .


3) مراحل الدهان :


· صنفره السطح بصنفره حدادى أو بفرشه سلك .


· إزاله الصدأ بقطعه مبلله بالكيروسين .


· دهان السطح وجه برايمر : برايمر جاهز + تنر 


· وجه أول زيت : زيت + زنك + تنر + لاكيه


· وجه أخير زيت : لاكيه + تنر *​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*المباني*

*المباني

تعتبر المباني بالطوب من أهم مراحل البناء ولأي مبني حيث تتركز أحمال المباني، إما على الاعمدة الخرسانية المكونة من الهيكل الخرساني للمبني أو في المباني ذات الحوائط الحاملة.

والحوائط في المبني : تبني لغرضين:

الغرض الاول: حفظ المبني من العوامل الجوية وتقسيم المسطحات الداخلية إلى عدة أقسام متنوعة.

الغرض الثاني: حمل الاوزان والاحمال في حالة المباني ذات الحوائط الحاملة.



العدد المستخدمة في المباني:

1) المسطرين: هو قطعة من الصاج الصلب ممسكة بيد من الخشب بواسطة سيخ حديد على شكل زاوية، ولها عدة أشكال منها: بيضاوي، مربع، دفرة.


2) ميزان المياه: هو عبارة عن متوازي مستطيلات مصنوع من المعدن أو الالومنيوم بأطوال تتراوح ما بين 50سم و1م، ويستخدم في الضبط الافقي والرأسي مع القدة، كما يجب عدم تركه في الشمس مدة طويلة حتي لا تتطاير المادة التي بداخله.


3) القدة: عبارة عن لوح من الخشب أو الالومنيوم وباطوال مختلفة تبدأ من 1م إلى 3م، وتستخدم مع ميزان المياه في ضبط مستوي الحائط، ويجب أن تكون مستقيمة خالية من أي التواءات وتكون ذو سطح مستو وأملس.

4) ميزان الخيط: هو عبارة عن ثقل من الحديد مخروطي أو اسطواني الشكل به بكرة خشبية اسطوانية الشكل أيضا طولها يساوي طول قطر الثقل الاسطواني، ويستخدم في استلام وضبط رأسية الحوائط.


5) شريط القياس (المتر): إما من المعدن أو من الخشب أو من التيل، وتتراوح الاطوال بين 2م و 5م و20م و30م، وتستخدم في أخذ الابعاد في الحوائط وفتحات الابواب والشبابيك.


6) قادوم بناوي:عبارة عن قضيب من الحديد الصلب أحد أطرافه مربع، والطرف الاخر مبطط مثبت بيد خشبية طولها حوالي 30م، ويستخدم في الحصول على كسر قالب.


7)الزاوية:هي عبارة عن زاوية قائمة مصنوعة من الحديد أو الخشب، وتسنخدم لضبط النواصي والاكتافو الاركان الداخلية والخارجية.


8) التكنة (القصعة):هي عبارة عن حوض من الكاوتش يستخدم في خلط المونة بداخلها على الناشف أو بالماء ورفعها على الارض ووضعها بجانب عامل البناء، أما القصعة فهي عبارة عن جزء من الكرة من الصلب ولها نفس الاستخدام.

9) المهزة: عبارة عن اطار من الخشب مثبت به سلك منسوج سعة عيونه يتراوح بين 1مم و1.5مم، ويستخدم لتنقية الرمل من الشوائب.

10)خيط بناوي:هو خيط من البلاستيك ويستخدم في ضبط استقامة المدماك والحفاظ على ارتفاع المونة أسفل المدماك.

11)الدلو: إما من البلاستيك أو الصاج،ويستخدم في نقل المياه والمؤن الجافة.

12) مكحلة العراميس:هي عبارة عن سيخ من الصلب بطول 16سم، وعرض 1سم تنتهي ببوز ربع دائرة، وله يد من الخشب ويستخدم في تكحيل وتجميل اللحامات في المباني.




المصطلحات الفنية المستخدمة في المباني

-المدماك: هو عبارة عن صف من الطوب مرصوص بشكل منتظم، أما قديات أو شناويات،

يحسب ارتفاع المدماك= ارتفاع سمك القالب+ ارتفاع سمك المونة أسفله= 6+1=7



-كسر القالب: له ثلاثة أنواع:

0.5 قالب (12×12×6)، 0.25 قالب (5.5×12×5)

0.75 قالب (18.5×12×6)

وتستخدم في الحصول على قيمة الطية، وعدم وقوع اللحامات الراسية فوق بعضها.



- الطية:هي المسافة الافقية المحصورة بين أقرب لحامين رأسيين في مدماكين متتاليين وتكون نصف قالب في الرباط الشناوي أي في الحائط سمك 12سم وتكون ربع قالب في الحائط سمك 25سم.



- الأدية: القالب الموضوع بعرضه في اتجاه طول الحائط.



- الشناوي: القالب الموضوع بطوله في اتجاه طول الحائط.



- الترويسة:هي أول وأخر قالب في المدماك الواحد،وتستخدم في ضبط رأسية وأفقية واستقامة المدماك.



- الناصية:هي عبارة عن مجموعة التراويس في بداية ونهاية كل حائط.

- لحام المرقد: هي طبقة المونة أسفل القالب في وضع أفقي وسمكها يتراوح ما بين 1: 1.5سم.



- لحام رأسي(عرموس): هي طبقة المونة الموجودة بين قالبين متجاورين في وضع رأسي، وسمك المونة أيضا 1سم.



- البلسقالة: هو الجزء الظاهر على جانبي فتحة شباك أو باب أو تجويف مباني.



أنواع الاربطة في المباني

أولا: الرباط الانجليزي:

يعتبر من أمتن الطرق المستعملة في البناء، وذلك لعدم وجود لحامات فوق بعضها فضلا من قلة استعمال كسر القالب، وترص القوالب مدماك أديات والمدماك الثاني كله شناويات.



ثانيا: الرباط الشناوي:

هو طريقة رص الطوب على شكل مداميك شناويات ويستخدم فيها كسر نصف القالب، وهي من الحوائط الضعيفة والتي تستخدم في الفواصل والحوائط الداخلية.

ثالثا: الرباط الفلمنكي:

ويختلف فيها رص الطوب عن الطريقة الانجليزية، ويتم وضع قالب أدية يليها شناوي ثم أدية ثم شناوي مع مراعاة وضع الكنيزر، وهذه الطريقة ضعيفة نظراً لوجود لحامات رأسية فوق بعضها، ولكن تعطي شكلاً جمالياً.



رابعاً: الرباط الالماني:

تختلف عن الطريقة الانجليزية، يتم بناء المدماك الاول عبارة عن أديات، والمدماك الثاني شناويات، يبدأ وينتهي بكسر القالب 0.75 قالب، وتعتبر هذه الطريقة من أمتن الطرق.



الخامات المستخدمة في المباني

أولاً: الطوب

* الطوب الأحمر: يصنع من الطين، ويتم عجنه بعد أضافة مواد عضوية بنسبة محددة، وقد يضاف إليه التبن، وبعد تخمير العجينة تصب في قوالب خشبة، وترفع هذه القوالب ويترك إلى أن يجف، وبعد تمام الجفاف تحرق بعناية في قمائن أو أفران خاصة حتي تفقد الماء الذي بها تماماً، وتتحول إلى مادة صلبة، وينقسم إلى قسمين:

1- طوب أحمر بلدي 2- طوب أحمر قطع السلك

* الطوب الاحمر المفرغ: وهو مثل الطوب الاحمر ولكن يترك فتحات أو ثقوب به، ويطلق عليه طوب فخاري أو تراكوتا.



*طوب تكسية الواجهات:يستخدم لتغطية المباني التي لا يتم بياضها، وذلك لاظهار تأثيرات معمارية وهو متعدد الالوان، ويقاوم العوامل الجوية، ويكون سطحه ناعم أو خشن حسب الغرض.

ومقاساته (11×4×4) ، (22×4×4)



* طوب المجاري (الطوب الازرق):هو من أنواع مختارة من الطين، ويشكل بطريقة الطين الصلب بالابعاد القياسية وأشكال منحنية تتفق مع أغراض استخدامه، ويحرق حرقا جيدا حيث انه يستخدم في تبطين مجمعات الصرف الصحي.



* الطوب المزجج السطح (الطوب الحراري):يصنع من الطين الناري وتتم عملية التزجج بطريقتين:

1- التزجج بالأملاح: بادخال الاملاح المعتادة داخل القمينة عندما يقترب الطوب من تمام الحريق، فتتبخر الاملاح وتترسب على السطح، ويتحد الصوديوم مع السليكا على السطح مكوناً سليكات الصوديوم، والذي يعطي غطاء زجاجي يكسب الطوبة خاصية عدم نفاذ المياه، وهو الغرض الاساسي لهذه العملية.

2- التزجج باكاسيد الرصاص: وذلك بالنسبة إلى الطوب المكون من طين غير جيد الحريق، ويتم ذلك بغمر الطوب في محلول معلق به أكاسيد الرصاص والرمل ثم تجري عملية الحرق مرة أخري فتنصهر أكاسيد الرصاص والرمل ويكون طبقة زجاجية على سطح الطوب.

ويستخدم الطوب الحراري في تبطين الافران وذلك لتحمله درجات الحرارة العالية.



* الطوب الرملي الجيري المكبوس: يعرف بالطوب الرملي، ويصنع بخلط الرمل الجاف مع الجير الحي ثم تضاف المياه لطفي الجير ثم يكبس المخلوط في قوالب معدنية وتنقل القوالب للمعالجة بالبخار الجاف ( المحمص) لمدة عشر ساعات ويوجد منه عدة ألوان:

أبيض- أصفر – أحمر – وردي فاتح وغامق

ويكون مصمت أو مفرغ ومقاساته:

(60×25×20) ، (25×12×6) ، (50×25×12)



* الطوب الخرساني: يصنع من الرمل والأسمنت أو من الركام والأسمنت، ومن عيوبه أنه ثقيل الوزن، وأحيانا يعمل به تجاويف لتقليل وزنه.



* الطوب الاسمنتي المكبوس: منه أشكال عديدة وهو ذات أبعاد (7×12×6)، ويوجد منه بلوكات مفرغة بمقاسات مختلفة (40×20×20) ، (40×20×10)



*الطوب الاسفلتي: يصنع نتيجة تسخين بودرة الاسفلت حتي 5100 درجة مئوية، وضغط يتراوح بين 500 إلى 600 كجم/سم2، ويستخدم في أرضيات الكباري وأعمال رصف الشوارع.



* الطوب الطفلي: يتكون من الطفلة والحجر الجيري والرمل والماء، ويتحمل ضغط 70: 120 كجم/سم2 ، وجهد كسر 150كجم/سم2 ومن أهم مميزاته: خفيف الوزن، ويتحمل الضغوط العالية، وعازل للحرارة.

ومقاساته: (25×12×6) ، (25×25×12) ، (25×12×12)

ويوجد منه بلوكات للاسقف ووحدات زخرفية للفتحات.

* الاحجار الطبيعية: 

أ) هي عبارة عن حجارة جيرية مستخرجة من باطن الارض يتم تشكيلها حسب الغرض و المقاس المطلوب، مقاس (40×20×12)

(40×20×20)

ب) الحجر الفرعوني: يستخدم في أعمال تكسية الواجهات.



ثانياً: الاسمنت

هو المادة الرابطة لمونة البناء وهي مادة طبيعية نكتسب منها خاصية التصلب والتماسك (الشك السريع)، ويباع الاسمنت بالطن أو بالشيكارة.

ومن شروط جودة الاسمنت أن يكون الاسمنت حاضر التصنيع.

وشروط تخزينه: يتم تخزين الاسمنت في أماكن جيدة التهوية ويوضع على طبالي خشبية، ويغطي بمشمع منعاً لتسرب الرطوبة إليه.



ثالثاً: الرمل

هو مادة طبيعية تستخرج من الصحراء لابد أن يكون الرمل حرش له صوت أجش متدرج الحبيبات، يتراوح قطر الحبيبة من 1: 1.5مم.

ويجب أن يكون خالي من الشوائب والمواد العضوية والاملاح، ويرش الرمل بالماء العذب قبل استخدامه مباشرة، ويتم التخلص من الشوائب والمواد العضوية بالهز بالمهزة. ويباع الرمل بالمتر المكعب.



بنود استلام المباني في موقع العمل

1- مطابقة أبعاد وأماكن الحوائط حسب الرسومات.

2- يجب أن تكون نسب خلط المونة حسب المواصفات الفنية.

3- التأكد من الطريقة المستخدمة في المباني.

4- المتابعة أثناء العمل وتشمل الاتي:

أ) المحافظة على مقدار الطية.

ب) المحافظة على ملئ اللحامات جيدا بالمونة.

جـ) ضبط الزوايا والاركان الداخلية.

د) التاكد من الابعاد الخاصة بفتحات الابواب والشبابيك.

هـ)المحافظ على الخامات في حدود نسبة الهالك المسموح بها.

و) المحافظة على محاكية الابواب والشبابيك.

ز) التاكد من صلاحية الخامات المستخدمة.

ح) ضبط النواصي والاكتاف والواجهات.

5- الاهتمام بالشكل العام مع الاهتمام بمظهر الحائط.



معاملات الامان لاعمال المباني

1- يجب على القائم بالمباني أن يكون مرتدي قفاز من الكاوتش أو النايلون السميك بيده اليسري اثناء العمل.

2- يجب أن تكون السقالة متينة بحيث تتحمل العمال والتشوينات الموجودة عليها.

3- استخدام العدد بطريقة تحافظ على جودتها وصيانتها.

4- لا يجب المداعبة والهزار فوق السقالة وأثناء العمل حتي لا يتعرض القائم بالمباني للسقوط أو التعرض للاذي.

5- يجب عدم التواجد أو المرور أسفل السقالة أثناء البناء، وذلك منعاً لحدوث أي أصابات. إذا تحركت من مكانها.



عيوب المباني بالطوب

تنشأ أمراض وعيوب المباني في صورة شروخ أو تقعر أو تحدب مستوي الحائط، كما تبدو عدم استواء الخطوط والاركان وتسبب متاعب إنشائية ومشاكل في أعمال البياض والدهانات والارضيات والنجارة.

ترجع مسببات هذه العيوب إلى:

1- سوء اختيار نوع الطوب وعدم مناسبتها للعمل المطلوب.

أمثلة: أ) استخدام طوب رملي جيري تحت حطة ردم أو في الاماكن الرطبة.

ب) استخدام أنواع طوب مختلفة تحتاج إلى انواع مون متباينة.

جـ) استخدام طوب بمقاسات غير متكافئة.

د) استعمال طوب من انواع مختلفة الخصائص والمواصفات.

هـ) استعمال طوب غير مطابق المواصفات.



2- المونة غير مناسبة لاعمال المباني المطلوبة بسبب استخدام:

أ) مونة اسمنتية شديدة في أماكن حارة.

ب) مونة يدخل فيها الجير بنسب عالية في أماكن رطبة أو غير معزولة ضد الرطوبة أو بجوار مناطق مائية.

جـ) مونة مقتولة أي تم بلوغ مرحلة الشك الخاصة بها أو دخلت في دور التصلب دون استعمالها.

د) مونة بايتة أعيد فراولتها وفركها واضافة اسمنت جديد عليها في يوم ثاني لتشغيلها.

هـ) مونة غير تامة التضريب (غير متجانسة الخلط).



3- المصنعية غير مطابقة لاصول الصناعة:

أ) عدم استواء العراميس واللحامات وتساوي أسماكها.

ب) عدم رأسية البناء على الميزان.

جـ) عدم أفقية اللحامات.

د) عدم كحل العراميس واللحامات وتسديدها جيدا بالمونة.

هـ) استخدام نسبة عالية من كسر القالب.

و) عدم تضفير القوالب.

ز) طول الحائط باكثر من المواصفات المقررة في المباني والجامعة والاسوار.



أنواع الحوائط 

أ) الحائط الحر= طول القالب× عدد القوالب-1سم

ب) الحائط المربوط من جهة واحدة= طول القالب× عدد القوالب

جـ) الحائط المربوط من جهتين= طول القالب×عدد القوالب+1سم



ملاحظة:

* الالف قالب في حائط سمك 0.5 طوبة تحتاج أسمنت من 6: 7 شكاير، وتحتاج رمل 0.4م3

* الالف قالب في حائط سمك طوبة تحتاج 5 شكاير أسمنت، وتحتاج 0.4م3 من الرمل



* حائط سمك 0.5 قالب (12سم) بطول 9م ارتفاع 3م، احسب القوالب المستخدمة لبناء هذا الحائط وكمية الاسمنت والرمل.

الحل

مساحة الحائط = الطول× الارتفاع= 9×3= 27م2

عدد الطوب في المترالواحد=الطول×الارتفاع=4×14= 56+4=60

كمية الطوب في الحائط= المساحة الكلية× عدد الطوب=27×60=1620

كمية الاسمنت= (1620×6)\1000= 9.720شكارة

كمية الرمل= (1620×0.4)\ 1000=0.7م3



* حائط سمك قالب(25سم) بطول 9م ارتفاع 3م، احسب القوالب المستخدمة والرمل والاسمنت.

الحل

حجم الحائط= الطول×العرض×الارتفاع=9×0.25×3= 6.75م3

عدد الطوب في المتر الواحد= طول×ارتفاع×عرض=4×14×8=448+2=450

كمية الطوب في الحائط= 450×6.75= 3038قالب

كمية الاسنت= (3038×5)\1000= 15.19 شيكارة

كمية الرمل= (3038× 0.4)\1000= 1.215م3*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاعمال الكهربائية*

*الاعمال الكهربائية

الكهرباء: هي عبارة عن الكترونيات تسري في موصلات معدنية، ولاتري بالعين المجردة، ولكن تري بالتاثير.

الخامات المستخدمة في التأسيسات الكهربية( رموز ومصطلحات فنية):

أ) الاسلاك: تستخدم في نقل التيار الكهربي من مكان لاخر.

أنواعها حسب مادة الصنع:

1) نحاس: يبدأ مساحة مقطعه من 0.25مم حتي 300مم، ويستخدم في التغذية الداخلية والتغذية الخارجية(ضغط منخفض 380 فولت، ضغط عالي 11 ألف فولت).

2) ألومنيوم: يبدأ مساحة مقطعه من 6مم حتي 300مم، ويستخدم في التغذية الخارجية( ضغط منخفض 380فولت، ضغط عالي 11 ألف فولت).
أنواعها:

1) سلك مجدول:مقاساته 0.25، 0.5، 1، 1.5، 2مم، ويستخدم في تشغيل كشافات الفلورسنت واباجورات ونجف ونزلات لمبات ولمبات زينة.

2) سلك مصمت: مقاساته 1، 1.5، 2مم، ويستخدم في تنفيذ شبكات الانارة.
3) سلك شعر:مقاساته 0.25، 0.5، 1، 1.5، 2،3، 4، 6مم، وله نفس استخدام السلك المجدول، ويستخدم أيضا في كهرباء السيارات.
4) سلك معزول: مقاساته 3، 4، 6، 10، 16، 25، 35، 50، 70، 95، 120، 150، 185، 240، 300مم، وهو عبارة عن عدد من الشعيرات المصممتة،وهو خليط بين السلك الشعر والمصممت. ويستخدم 
في تشغيل أجهزة التكييف، وتشغيل جميع البرايز، وتشغيل جميع أنواع الماكينات، وفي التغذية الخارجية (ضغط منخفض 380فولت، ضغط عالي 11 ألف فولت).

من 3 ــــــ 120مم: تغذية ضغط منخفض 220-380فولت

من 150ــــــ 300مم: تغذية ضغط عالي 11 ألف فولت

كود الاسلاك العالمي:

1) كهرباء: أبيض، أسود، أحمر، بني

2) أرضي: أزرق، أخضر، أصفر
3) حماية الاشخاص: أصفر× أخضر


ب) الكابلات:

تصنيف الكابلات: عدد الاسلاك 2: 4 × مساحة المقطع
أنواعها: 

1)كابلات مرنة خفيفة: 220 فولت فقط
مقاساته (2×0.5مم)، (3×0.75مم)، (4×6مم)

وتستخدم في تشغيل الاجهزة المنزلية الخفيفة(خلاط،مروحة،مكواة)

2)كابلات مرنة ثقيلة: 220-80 فولت

مقاساته (2×3مم)، (3×4مم)، (4×6مم)

وتستخدم في تشغيل أنواع الماكينات والتكييف.



3) كابلات مدرعة ضغط منخفض: 380 فولت

يبدأ من (4×10مم) وينتهي (4×120مم)

وتستخدم في نقل التيار المنخفض(380 فولت) من لوح التوزيع الرئيسية إلى لوح التوزيع الفرعي.

4) كابلات مسلحة ضغط عالي:

يبدأ من (3×150مم)، (3×185مم)، (3×240مم)، (3×300مم)

ضغط عالي: 11000، 22000، 33000، 66000فولت



جـ) المواسير:

تستخدم في حماية الاسلاك والكابلات داخل أسطح المباني من الرطلوبة.

أنواعها:

1) مواسير بلاستيك عادة: تستخدم في التغذية الرأسية والأفقية الطويلة.

2) مواسير بلاستيك صلبة: تستخدم في التغذية الرأسية والأفقية الطويلة، وأعمال التكويع، وأعمال الجلب.
3) خرطوم سوستة: يستخدم في التغذية الرأسية والأفقية القصيرة، وأعمال الديكور(الاسقف المعلقة).
4) خرطوم مرن أملس: يستخدم في تنفيذ الشبكات الكهربائية
أنواع الشبكات الكهربائية:

أ‌) شبكة مدفونة: يتم التجميع داخل السقف.

ب‌) شبكة كمرات: يتم التجميع تحت الكمرات بـ 20سم.
أقطار المواسير: 16مم، 23مم، 36مم

16مم: يستخدم في تنفيذ شبكات الانارة.

23مم: يستخدم في تنفيذ صواعد العمارات وتغذية الماكينات.

36مم: تستخدم في تنفيذ صواعد العمارات وتغذية كباري علوية وتغذية الماكينات.

التحميل: تحميل 75% ، تهوية 25% من قطر الماسورة.



د) المفاتيح: 

تستخدم في فتح وغلق الدائرة الكهربائية، وحماية الدائرة الكهربائية من حدوث أي قصر.

أنواعها: 

أولا: المفاتيح العادية: 

1) مفتاح عادة: يستخدم في انارة لمبة من مكان واحد





2) مفتاح طرف سلم: يستخدم في انارة لمبة من مكانين مختلفين.





3) مفتاح نجف: يستخدم في تشغيل النجف مجموعات





4) مفتاح ضاغط جرس: يستخدم في تشغيل الاجراس، وتشغيل اوتوماتيك سلم.





ثانيا: المفاتيح الاتوماتيكية:

1) مفتاح 1 فاز: يستخدم في تشغيل الخطوط الداخلية





2) مفتاح 2 فاز: المفتاح الوحيد الذي يدخل له أرضي وكهرباء

ويستخدم في أجهزة التكييف، غسالات، سخانات،بعض الماكينات.





3) مفتاح 3 فاز: يستخدم في تشغيل جميع أنواع الماكينات،

ويستخدم عمومي لوح توزيع رئيسية أو فرعية.







ارتفاع المفاتيح: 135سم بدون البلاط، 120سم بالبلاط



هـ) البواطات:

يستخدم في تجميع المواسير والاسلاك.



أنواعه: 

1- بواط مربع: (10×10)، (20×20) يستخدم في غرف النوم.

2- بواط مستطيل: (13×15)، (15×20) يستخدم في التغذية الرئيسية.
3- غرف تفتيش: تجميع الكابلات (60×60×60) على ارضية 70سم، ويستخدم في العمارات عند نهاية الكابلات.


العدد المستعملة في التأسيسات الكهربائية:

1- عدة إصلاح:

أ) بنسة بيد عازلة: تقشير الاسلاك، قطع الاسلاك، جدل الاسلاك، شد الاسلاك، مسك المشغولات.

ب) مفك اختبار: يستخدم في اختبار التيار الحي من الميت.

جـ) مفك عادة: يستخدم في تثبيت المفاتيح.

د) سرية (لمبة بطرفين): تستخدم في اختبار التيار الكهربي بين نقطتين.

2- عدة حفر:

أ) جاكوش: يستخدم في أعمال الدق.

ب) أجنة مبططة: تستخدم في عمل مجاري رأسية وأفقية.

جـ) قلم أجنة: تستخدم في عمل الشنايش.

د) سوستة: تستخدم في سحب الاسلاك داخل المواسير.

هـ) ميزان خرطوم: يستخدم في نقل المناسيب.

و) ميزان مياه: لضبط رأسية وأفقية لوح التوزيع الرئيسية والفرعية.

ز) قطر: يستخدم في تفريغ البواطات وقطع المواسير.

ح) مسطرين صغيرة: تستخدم في تثبيت المكونات.

ط) قصعة.



شروط استلام الاعمال الكهربائية:

1- شبكات المواسير.

2- تثبيت الاسلاك (بواطات، علب مفاتيح، مواسير، خوابير، صواعد العمارات).

3- سحب الاسلاك (داخلية وخارجية). ترك مسافة 10سم داخل علب المفاتيح والبواطات.

4- تثبيت لوح التوزيع الرئيسية والفرعية.

أ) اختيار اللوحة حسب الاميبر المطلوب.

ب) تثبيت اللوحة تثبيت جيد في مكان آمن بعيد عن متناول الاطفال، لا تقل ارتفاعها عن الارض عن 75سم.

جـ) تثبيت فريم اللوحة تثبيت جيد.

د) تثبيت العازل الصيني تثبيت جيد على فريم اللوحة.

هـ) تثبيت بارات التغذية على العازل الصيني مع مراعاة جلفنة البارات.

و) تثبيت المفاتيح الرئيسية.

ز) التاكد من ربط الاسلاك ومسامير التثبيت تثبيت جيد.





حساب مساحة مقطع التغذية(أسلاك وكابلات):

1) شدة التيار: دائماً متغيرة حسب الاحمال

2) فرق الجهد: ثابت 220 فولت : 380 فولت
3) القدرة (w).


قانون القدرة لحساب مقطع التغذية:

القدرة= امبير×فولت×معامل القدرة

عند 220 فولت ويكون معامل القدرة 0.8



مثال: احسب مساحة المقطع الرئيسية والفرعية لتغذية شقة بها نجفة 10 لمبات ذات قدرة 40 وات، وسخان قدرة 1600 وات، وتكييف 3حصان، وثلاجة 0.33 حصان، وغسالة 800 وات، و5 مراوح 300 وات، وعدد 5 كشاف 2 لمبة فلورسنت 40 وات، وعدد 10 برايز 160 امبير على فرق جهد 200 فولت.

الحل

مساحة المقطع الرئيسية:

القدرة = 400+ 1600+ (3×750) + (0.33×750)+ 800+(5×300)+(5×3× 40)= 7200 وات 

الامبير= ( 7200÷ 160) = 45أمبير 25مم نحاس ،25مم الومنيوم

مساحة المقطع الفرعية:

نجفة: الامبير = (10×40)÷(200×0.8)= 2.5 أمبير ـــــ امم

سخان: الامبير= 1600÷ (200×0.8)= 10 أمبير ـــــ 2مم

تكييف: الامبير= (3×750) ÷(200×0.8)= 15أمبير ـــــــ 3مم

ثلاجة: الامبير= (0.33× 750)÷(200×0.8)= 2 أمبير ــــــ 1مم

غسالة: الامبير= 800÷ (200×0.8)= 5أمبيرــــــ 1مم

مروحة: الامبير= 300÷ (200× 0.8)= 2أمبير ـــــ 1مم

برايز: 16 أمبير ــــــ 4مم







القدرة= فولت× أمبير× معامل القدرة× 3 

معامل القدرة= 0.9



مثال: احسب مساحة المقطع الرئيسية والفرعية لتغذية ورشة بها عدد 4 ماكينات قدرات مختلفة 2، 3، 4، 5 حصان، وكذلك تشغيل عدد 5 كشاف فلورسنت 3 لمبة 40 وات، وعدد 4 مراوح سقف 300 وات وغلاية 1600وات على فرق جهد 380 فولت.

الحل

القدرة= (14× 750)+ (5×3×40)+ (4×300)+ 1600= 13900وات

الامبير= 13900÷( 380× 0.9× 1.73)= 24مم

كابل 4× 6مم


*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*ورشة نجارة عمارة*

*ورشة نجارة عمارة









العدد والأدوات



1- متر : يستخدم في القياس

2- منشار تمساح : يستخدم في فص الأخشاب ذات السمك الكبير

3- منشار سراق : يستخدم في قص الأخشاب ذات السمك الصغير 
4- أجنة وشاكوش: تستخدم في عمل الشانيش

5- طقم مفك عادة : يستخدم في فك (حل) أو ربط المسامير العادة

6- طقم مفك صليبة : يستخدم في فك (حل) أو ربط المسامير الصليبة
7- أزميل : يستخدم في عمل فتحات ومجارى والنحت على الخشب
8- كماشة : تستخدم في خلع المسامير 
9- ميزان المياة : يستخدم في ضبط أفقية وراسية الحلوق





10- الفارة : تستخدم في تنعيم أسطح الخشب

11- قلم رصاص : يستخدم في التعليم على الخشب
12- مثقاب (شنيور) : يستخدم فى عمل ثقوب 

13- زاوية قائمة : تستخدم في القطع القائم







أنواع الماكينات


1- ماكينة منشار الشريط : تستخدم في قطع الأخشاب والألواح الكبيرة بسهولة وبدقة كبيرة



2- ماكينة الربو : تستخدم في مسح الأخشاب بعد تقطيعها ويوجد بها أربعة كساتير لمسح وش وحرف.








3- ماكينة التخانة : تسخدم فى الحصول على السمك المطلوب اى ضبط التخانة

4- ماكينة منقار الجنزير: عمل نقر فى الخشب 
5- منشار الصنية : عمل تلسين ومفحار وقطع الخشب بزاوية 45 درجة
6- دسك القطع : يستخدم في قطع ألواح الخشب 

7- ماكينة جلخ : لسن الازميل والكستير

8- ماكينة لصق سلاح المنشار 



9- ماكينة ســـن سلاح المنشار

تشمل نجارة عمارة على :

1- باب وشباك

2- الدربازين
3- الكوبستات
4- الأرضيات الخشبية (باركية) 






5- الوزارات 
6- السلالم الخشبية 
7- الأسقف الخشبية 





المصطلحات الفنية :

1- استعدال : أول عملية تجرى على الخشب للوصول إلي سطح مستوى

2- آسفين : خابور خشبي مسلوب من جهة واحدة يستخدم لأحكام اللسان 

داخل النقر ويشحط بالغراء

3- الشمسية : الضلفة الخارجية للشبابيك 

4- صبرص : حشوات ألواح خشبية وتستخدم كحلية

5- راس دوبل : راس تصنع بسنين وتشق لتسقيط الزجاج

6- راس وسطي : لوح عرضي نصفى يربط القائمين

7- راس سفلى : لوح عرضي سفلى يربط القائمين

8- راس عليا : لوح عرضي علوي يربط القائمين

9- خط الشبر : هو خط الوزنة أو خط وش البلاط

10- الحلق : هو الإطار الخشبي لضلفة أو باب 

11- التنعيم : يقصد بها عملية الصنفرة 

12- تكسية : يقصد بها تجليد المسطحات

13- تقفيص : هو تجميع الهيكل الأساسي لقطع النجارة 


14- تسكيك : هو تركيب الكوالين والسبليونات وضبط حركة الفتح والغلق


15- تجميع : هو ربط اللسان مع النقر

16- تنظيف : هو ازالة خط العلام



أنواع الأخشــــــــاب 

تنقسم إلى أخشاب طبيعية وأخشاب صناعية

الأخشاب الطبيعية :

وتنقسم الى نوعين أخشاب صلبة وأخشاب لينة 



أولا الأخشاب الصلبة : 

وهى تتميز بتنوع الالوان وصغر نسبة المواد الراتنجية وتستخدم فى الاساس والقشرة 

مثل :

1- الزان : لونه احمر مائل لاصفرار

2- الماهوجنى : لونه بنى مائل للاحمرار

3- الجوز : لونه بنى فاتح أو غامق

4- البلوط : ابيض مائل للاصفرار 

5- القرو : يختلف اللون باختلاف البيئة المزروع بها 

ثانيا الأخشاب اللينة :

تتميز بسهولة التشكي والتشغيل لاعتدال أليافها وليونتها مثل :

1- السويد : لونه ابيض يميل إلى الاصفرار

2- الموسكى : لونه اصفر يميل إلى الاحمرار ويكثر به العقد

3- العزيزى : لونه اصفر غامق مشوب الاحمرار

الاخشاب المصنعة : 

1- الابلاكج : خشب رقائقى متعاكس الألياف ويبدأ من سمك 3مم ويمكن تغطيتة بقشرة

2- الكونتر : سدائب ليست متلاصقة مغطاة من الوجهين بقشرة 

3- الالواح mdf : يتكون من الياف نباتية وسيلوزية مع إضافة راتنج ثم تكبس 

4- الفورمايكا

5- الملامين 
انواع الابواب

1- باب تجليد

2- باب كبس ابلكاج

3- باب حشو صبرص

4- باب حشو كونتر

5- باب حشو حبيبي

6- باب جرار



الاكسوارات



1- الاكر 


2- الكوالين



3- عصفورة

4- سبليونة حدادي

5- ترباس

6- سوستة

7- مقابض
8- مفصلات

9- شناكل

10- صدادة

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الالومنيوم*

*الالومنيوم








مقدمة

يعد خام الالومنيوم من الخامات سهلة التشكيل والتي يتم استخدامها بعد الدرفلة والسحب والتشكيل على هيئة قطاعات تدخل في تنفيذ الواجهات والمداخل بأنواعها، وكذلك يستخدم في الابواب والشبابيك والديكورات وصناعة الاثاث.



العدد والأدوات

1- متر معدني 

2- مسطرة صلب 
3- دبوكليس 
4- زاوية قائمة 

5- منشار حدادي 

6- مبرد ناعم 

7- ميزان المياه 

8- قدوم 
9- مقص صاج 



10- ماكينة البرشام 
11- طقم مفك عادة 

12- طقم مفك صليبة 
13- مثقاب (التزجة) يستخدم في عمل ثقوب فى قطاعات الالومنيم في الورشة 

14- مثقاب (الشنيور ) يستخدم في عمل ثقوب في موقع العمل 



مميزاته

1- حسن المظهر. 2- سهل التشكيل.

3- سرعة التجميع باستخدام مواد بسيطة.

4- النماذج المصنعة دقيقة الابعاد والتجميع والتشطيب.

5- إمكانية الحصول على الوانه جذابة.

6- مقاوم للتقلبات الجوية ولا يحتاج لصيانة.

7- خفيف الوزن.



إنتاج القطاعات

لكل شركة إنتاج الومنيوم قطاعاتها الخاصة بها (أرقامها ووزنها ونظامها)، ولكن تشترك جميعها في فكرة واحدة.

ملحوظة: لا يمكن الجمع بين قطاعات شركتين في نموذج واحد.



أنواع الابواب والشبابيك الداخلية والخارجية

1- باب وشباك ونزلق جرار:

يتكون من حلق ودرفتين أو 4 أو 6 أو 8 درجات حسب الطلب، وفتحته تساوي 50% من اجمالي الفتحة المعمارية، وتتحرك هذه الدرفة افقيا على عجل يتم تركيبه اسفل الدرفة.



2- باب وشباك مفصلي:

عبارة عن حلق وعدد من الدرف حسب التشكيل المعماري، ويمكن فتحة التهوية كلياً بنسبة 100%.



3- شباك قلاب:

يتكون من حلق أو درفة أو أكثر دون بحور بواسطة ذراع قلاب، ويستخدم في نفس القطاع المفصلي في المناور وقلبات السلم.



4- شباك محوري:

يتكون من حلق ومجموعة من الدرف، يتحرك على ماكينة رأسية حول محور، ويفتح من الداخل أو الخارج.



المصطلحات

1- الانودة: هي عملية تكسية طبقة من أكسيد الالومنيوم على القطاعات بطريقة كهروكيميائية لحمايتها من الخدوش والأملاح والعوامل الجوية.

2- البار: هو قطاع من الألومنيوم أو الخشب يركب على الحلق الخشب لتغطية الفواصل من الحلق وعملية البياض.
3- الحلق الثانوي (الحلق الخشبي): هو إطار من الخشب أو الصاج أو الالومنيوم أو الحديد يركب داخل الفتحة المعمارية قبل إجراء عملية البياض.
4- قائم السكينة: هو خاص بالشباك المنزلق وهو عبارة عن قائم تقابل درفتين منزلقتين.


أنواع الماكينات

1- ماكينة قطع : تستخدم في قطع الالومنيوم عدل وشطف

2- ماكينة برشام : تستخدم في بشرمة الالومنيوم
3- مكبس هيدروليكي : يتم عمل علية عملية التجليخ
4- ماكينة التشكيل : لعمل فتحات مثل الكوالين والمفصلات 
5- ماكينة ضغط الهواء : تستخدم في ضغط الهواء للمكابس 
6- دسك القطعية : يستخدم في تقطيع الالومنيوم





شروط التركيب والتثبيت

1- يتم تركيب الحلق الثانوي قبل البدء في أعمال المحارة.

2- الحلق الثانوي أما من الخشب أو الصاج أو الالومنيوم.
3- يفضل تثبيت قطاعات الحلق الافقية بالراسية عن طريق لقمة رجلاش لتفادي الخلوص بين الحلقين.
4- يجب معالجة الفراغ بين الحلقين حتي لا يسمح بمرور الهواء والاتربة والحشرات.
5- يجب أن يغطي الحلق الثانوي ببرواز من الالومنيوم (البار).


الشروط الخاصة باستلام الابواب والشبابيك

1- التأكد من سلامة القطاعات واستوائها وخلوها من الخدوش والإنبعاجات.

2- التأكد من سمك الزجاج وقياس عينة عشوائية.
3- التأكد من سمك طبقة الأنودة.
4- مراجعة مقاسات القطاعات( عرض- سمك- ارتفاع).
5- التأكد من كفاءة التثبيت وحركة الدرف.






شروط استلام ومراقبة الأعمال

1- يجب تقديم عينات من القطاعات على هيئة نموذج شاملة كل من ( قطاعات- اللون – الزجاج- الخردوات) لكل نموذج.

2- يجب تقديم رسوم تفصيلية معين فيها الأبعاد وطرق التثبيت والتجميع والخردوات.
3- يجب مطابقة أبعاد النماذج على الطبيعة المذكورة.
4- يجب تصميم جميع أعمال الألومنيوم مغلقة.


الشروط الخاصة باستلام الزجاج

1- يجب أن يكون سمك الزجاج بالفتحة من 0.2 متر إلى 1 متر سمك 4مم.

2- يجب أن يكون سمك الزجاج بالفتحة من 0.5 متر إلى 3.5متر لا يقل عن 6مم.
3- يجب ان يكون سمك الزجاج بالفتحة أكثر من 3,5متر لايقل عن 8مم.
4- الزجاج المستخدم في صندوق الاطفاء مهما كانت المساحة لا يزيد عن 3مم.
5- يجب نقل الزجاج بعناية ويجب أن يوضع على استندات خشبية ويكون شديد الحروف.


الشروط الخاصة باستلام الدربزينات

1- يجب أن تكون مطابقة للرسمات التفصيلية.

2- يجب أن يشمل قطع التجميع ونهاية التثبيت.
3- يجب أن تكون مثبتة تثبيتاً جيداً.
4- يجب أن تكون الأعمدة قائمة تماماً.
5- يجب أن لا تكون هناك أي عيوب في القطاعات مثل التموجات والإنحناءات.


مراحل التصنيع :

1- تحديد المقاسات

2- عملية القطع

3- عملية الثقب

4- عملية التجميع

5- عملية التركيب
*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكريتال*

*الكريتال 



العدد و الأدوات



1- متر القياس يستخدم في قياس الأطوال

2- شوكة علام تستخدم في عملية الشنكرة 

3- المانويلا تستخدم في تشكيل وتشكيل الخوص الحديد
4- مقص صاج

5- مقص صاج بوز غراب
6- مرزبة وسندال يستخدمان في استعدال خوص الحديد

7- مقص يستخدم في الخوص الحديد
8- ديسك قطع يستخدم في قطع جميع أنواع الحديد المستخدم في الكر تال





9- المبارد تستخدم في عملية التشطيب وإزالة الرايش الناتج عن عملية اللحام في ألاماكن الضيقة



10- الصاروخ يستخدم في عملية القطع وإزالة الرايش الناتج عن عملية اللحام 

11- مثقاب (التزجة) يستخدم في عمل فتحات بأقطار مختلفة في الحديد في الورشة



12- مثقاب (شنيور) يستخدم في عمل فتحات بأقطار مختلفة في الحديد فى موقع العمل 

13- تناية صاج تستخدم في عمل زاويا 90 درجة للصاج
14- كلابة برشام تستخدم في عمل البراشيم




15- ميزان المياة 

16- زاوية قائمة
17- ماكينة اللحام بالقوس الكهربي 
18- ماكينة اللحام بالاكسى استلين
الخامات المستخدمة فى اعمال الكرتال

1- حديد مربع : يوجد منة مقاسات حسب الغرض في أعمال البوابات والشبابيك

2- حديد خوصه : تستخدم في البوابات والشبابيك لحماية الأسوار
3- الخوصة المشغولة : تجمع الأعواد بجوار بعضها البعض وتثبت ببنط لحام
4- حديد زاوية : يستخدم فى إعمال الجسور والزاويا والبوابات والمظلات 
5- حديد علبة : يستخدم في عمل الأسوار
6- حديد ماسورة : يستخدم في عمل المظلات ويقاس بالبوصة
7- حديد كمرة : يستخدم في عمل الجمالونات في المصانع والكباري



8- حديد كمرة سيجال : يستخدم في عمل المظلات 
9- صاج اسود : يستخدم في تجليد البوابات
10- صاج اسود بقلاوة : يستخدم في تخشين السلالم

11- صاج مضلع : يستخدم في عمل أبواب المحلات والت ندات





12- صاج مجلفن : يستخدم اعمال المداخن




الكريتـــــــال 

هو الحديد المشغول حيث ياتى على هيئة خوص حديد حيث يتم تقطيعهـــا 

بمقاسات وتشكيلها على البارد للحصول على شكل جمالي محدد ويستخدم في عمل البوابات وأسوار البلكونات وأسوار الحدائق وتستخدم الزاويــــا و الشبك المدد في عمل الوجهات حيث يتم قص ولحم الزوايا والشبك بأشكال جمالية محددة ويتم فرد الشبك المدد ولحامة مع الزواية الحديد وبعد ذـــــلك يتم عمل لياسة أسمنتية على الشبك المدد استعدا للتشطيب .






تجميع الكريتال

يتم تجميع الكريتال عن طريق اللحام باستخدام القوس الكهربي

أو باستخدام لحام الاكسي استلين








اللحـــــــــــــــــام 

ويقص باللحام هي العملية التي يتم عن طريقها تجميع أكثر من قطعة حديد واحدة 

عن طريق استخدام الحرارة أو الضغط أ والاثنين معا 






اشتراطات الأمان

يجب ارتداء قفاز واقي من جلد الكوم لحماية اليد من الرايش المتطاير أثناء عملية اللحام


يجب ارتداء نظارة سوداء في حالة اللحام باستخدام القوس الكهربي مع سلك مساعد 


يجب ارتداء مريلة او بلطو او عرفيتة ضد الحريق 






يجب ارتداء حذاء واقي (سفتى )


يمكن استخدام وش لحام في حالة عدم استخدام سلك مساعد 


يجب استخدام وش شفاف أو نظارة شفافه في حلة القطع باستخدام الدسك أو في حالة

استخدام الصاروخ
يجب الاحتياط قبل لمس أية شغلة قبل التأكد من درجة الحرارة*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*حلوق النجارة*

*حلوق النجارة ثلاث انواع
حلوق ابواب - حلوق شبابيك - حلوق بلكونات
حلوق الابواب تختلف مقاساتها 80سم للحمامات والمطابخ - 90سم للغرف - 100سم لمدخل الشقة

ويتم استلام هذه الحلوق اولا من حيث مقاساتها وعددها ومطابقة ذلك مع جدول الفتحات والشبابيك باللوحة المعمارية
استلام الحلق من حيث تخانات الخشب فالمتعارف عليه ان يكون سمك الحلق 2 بوصه اى 5سم ممكن يصل الى 45 مم بعد المسح وتنظيف الخشب بالورشه اثناء تصنيعه والمقصود هنا سمك كل ضلع من اضلاع الحلق < اضلاع حلق الباب ثلاثة عبارة عن قائمين ورأس واضلاع حلق الشباك او البلكونة اربعة عبارة عن قائمين ورأس وجلسة >اما عرض ضلع الحلق اما 6 بوصه اى 15 سم للابواب او 6 _ 8 بوصه للبلكونات 

ويقال حلق 2× 6 بوصه اى ضلع الحلق 5 × 15 سم يصل بعد المسح والتصنيع بالورشه الى 4.5×14.5 سم 
اما طول الحلق للابواب والبلكونات فهو 230سم يقاس من نهاية الرأس حتى اخر القايم والمعروف ان طول الحلق الظاهر هو 220سم اما ال10 سم الباقية تدخل اسفل بلاط الارضية لتثبيت الحلق

اما طول الضلفة يتم مراجعة مقاس طولها وهى داخل الحلق بحيث يكون المقاس من رأس الحلق حتى كعب الضلفه 220 سم
ويفضل ان تكون 218 سم لاعطاء فرصة الا تحتك بفرش سجادة او موكيت بالارضية
والا يتم استلامها اقصر من ذلك والا سيتم معالجة ذلك بعمل اضافه لها من اسفل يسمى < رغله > وهو غير مطلوب فنيا


ويلاحظ ان يكون ضلع الحلق مستقيم غير ملتوى عند اى جزء منه وقليل البزوز خاصة الخبيثة وهى المتحركة والتى عرضه للسقوط والوقوع من الحلق 


ملاحظة مهمه جدا وهى عند عمل البؤج والاوتار للحوائط بنعمل حسابنا ان سمك الحائط الذى به حلق باب ان يكون 14.5 سم اى عند عمل البؤج ان تكون المسافه بين البؤجتين المحددين لسمك الحائط الذى به باب 14.5 سم هذا فى حالة المبانى نصف طوبة 11 سم وذلك حتى يتساوى سمك الحائط مع سمك الحلق وبالتالى لايتواجد راجع او زاويه بجوار الحلق فنستطيع ان نركب البر او العصابة او البرواز الخشبى حول الحلق ام حلق البلكونات فلا نتقيد بذلك لاننا لا نركب بر او عصابة على الواجهات


يتم دهان جوانب الحلق الملاصقه للحائط بالبيتومين لحمايته من الرطوبه

ولا يركب الحلق الا بعد مرحلة البؤج والاوتار حتى يتم ضبطه مع منسوب الحائط افقيا
ويضبط الحلق رأسيا باستخدام الشيرب حيث يتم عمل مقاس من رأس الحلق بطول 120 سم ويعلم بالقلم على جانب قائم الحلق ويتم تلاقى او تطابق هذه العلامة مع خط علام الشيرب


ويتم تثبيت الحلق بالحائط بالكانات لكل قائم 3 كانات < 2 صد + 1 رد > بمعنى 2 كانة بالقائم من جهة الغرفة من الداخل وكانه من جهة الحلق من الخارج على اعتبار ان الباب يفتح لداخل الغرفة وهو المعتاد على ان تكون الكانة مثبته بجانب الحلق المدهون بالبيتومين ولا يظهر جزء منها بالحلق لان بعض النجارين ممكن يركبها لطش 
ويتم التحبيش عليها بالمونه لتثبيتها بالحائط


ويتم استلام الحلق افقيا مع اوتار البياض ورأسيا مع الشيرب
مراجعة رأسية كل قائم بميزان الخيط 
مراجعة افقية الرأس بميزان المياه او بأستعمال الزاويه لتكون الزاويه قائمة بين الرأس وضلع القائم
مراجعة التعريض اى مراجعة مقاس عرض الحلق من اعلى ان يكون نفس المقاس من اسفل
مراجعة مكان وجود الضلفة بالحلق وهل هى فعلا تفتح للداخل ام تم عكسها وبالتالى الباب سيفتح للخارج وهذا خطأ طبعا
فى حالة وجود بابين متجاورين يتم مراجعة افقية الخط الواصل بين رأسين الحلقين 


ملحوظة مهمة
بالنسبة لحلق باب الشقة قد نضطر لتركيب حلق زفر لباب الشقة وهو عبارة عن حلق بدون فصم للضلفة يتم تركيبه كما سبق ذكره وبنفس الخطوات ويأتى بعده تركيب حلق الباب الاصلى هذا فى حالة ان الباب من خشب قيم < ارو _ ماهوجنى > وفى هذه الحاله يتم تركيب الحلق الاصلى على الحلق الزفر عن طريق مسامير القلاووظ او الفيشر ونلجأ لذلك حتى نحافظ على الحلق الاصلى دون ان يتعرض لطرطشة البياض او دهانات الحوائط 



اما حلق البلكونه به اختلاف وحيد وهو وجود جلسه للحلق 
يجب ان يكون منسوب البلاط واصل لمنتصف سمك الجلسه ولا يتعداها
يجب حشو اسفل الجلسه بالطوب ولانعتمد على الرمل فقط وذلك حتى لا تتحرك الجلسه لاسفل عند الدوس عليها < تلب >


اما حلوق الشبابيك فجلسة الحلق تكون مرتفعة 1متر من منسوب تشطيب الارضية على اساس ان ارتفاع الشبك 120 سم
مالم يكن هناك مواصفات اخرى فمثلا حلق شباك الحمام او المطبخ جلسته تختلف طبقا لمقاس الشباك


للمعلومات الشيرب مقاس افتراضى يتم اخذه من الارضية الخرسانه بطول 110 سم على ان يكون مقاس الشيرب من اعلى تشطيب الارضية 1 متر
وهذا الشيرب عباره عن علامه يتم نقلها بميزان الخرطوم لجميع انحاء موقع العمل لضبط مناسيب الاعمال من اعتاب للابواب وحلوق النجارة او بواطات الكهرباء او منسوب الارضيات او مخارج السباكه فى الحمامات والمطابخ وكل عنصر فى العمل يتطلب منسوب معين ودائما بنبدأ أخذ مقاس الشيرب وهو 110 سم من الارضية الخرسانة من صدفة السلم الخارجية بجوار السلم او الاسانسير ونعلمه على الحائط او على جانب عمود على اساس ان يكون هذا العلام هو الشيرب الرئيسى او المأخذ الرئيسى للشيرب حتى اذا كان هناك عدد من الشقق او الوحدات كل وحدة اوشقة تستعمل نفس منسوب الشيرب الرئيسى حتى لايختلف منسوب شيرب عن اخر داخل كل شقة لان منسوب الارضية الخرسانية التى يؤخذ منها الشيرب قد تختلف من مكان لاخر *​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*البياض من اقدم مواد التشطيب*

*البياض من اقدم مواد التشطيب 
http://dc176.4shared.com/doc/zeF2Ae2f/preview.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث البلاط*

*بحث البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/office/e4cYUMoI/search_file_2003.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث التشييد و البناء*

*بحث التشييد و البناء
http://www.4shared.com/office/Q9PBj1wh/final_report_2.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابحاث التنفيذ*

*ابحاث التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/zip/5auA-DLK/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*اساليب البناء الحديث*

*اساليب البناء الحديث

http://www.4shared.com/office/s4wWdrkk/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/NiJ2h0l7/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث النجارة المسلحة*

*بحث النجارة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/mfrMYDuM/___online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/office/hE9VA9lG/___online.html
*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال السباكة*

*اعمال السباكة*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ورشة السباكة*

*ورشة السباكة*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ورشة الكهرباء*

*ورشة الكهرباء

http://www.4shared.com/office/R25353ii/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجلدابحاث التنفيذ*

*مجلد ابحاث التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html#dir=njTdWJRU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشدات النفقية و المنزلقة و البلاطات المرفوعة*

*الشدات النفقية و المنزلقة و البلاطات المرفوعة

http://www.4shared.com/rar/FnG0-jbQ/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/7xQnmbdF/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/l3d1fbDD/__1.html*​


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

استاذي العزيز المصري رائع جدا فقط طلب صغير مفردات العمل تختلف في الوطن العربي من حيث التسميات ممكن مرادفات هذه التسميات باللغة الانكليزية كاللياسة الكمرات يعني المصطلحات العامة كما سميتها لغة الصنعة مع فائق احترامي


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد باسل رضا قال:


> استاذي العزيز المصري رائع جدا فقط طلب صغير مفردات العمل تختلف في الوطن العربي من حيث التسميات ممكن مرادفات هذه التسميات باللغة الانكليزية كاللياسة الكمرات يعني المصطلحات العامة كما سميتها لغة الصنعة مع فائق احترامي



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخشب*

*الخشب
http://www.4shared.com/office/X3RVPkyV/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الطرق
http://www.4shared.com/office/fHOLHHvD/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*دليلك فى تشطيب الشقة ... حصرى*

* دليلك فى تشطيب الشقة ... حصرى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/387730-guide*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات الشدات المنزلقة
http://www.mediafire.com/?bzb439tcp5ox3h4*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*النظم الانشائية*

*النظم الانشائية*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملفات متميزة للشدات المنزلقة و النفقية و البلاطات المرفوعة و القرميد و الجبس و التكييف و النظم الانش*

*ملفات متميزة للشدات المنزلقة و النفقية و البلاطات المرفوعة و القرميد و الجبس و التكييف و النظم الانشائية

http://www.4shared.com/photo/kpVglA9N/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/SzWLlD0x/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/WAEBDNs8/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/-0-ropG4/____1000.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/S5vgCnnC/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/848VRT2F/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*تابع ابحاث التنفيذ تجد الجديد دائما باذن الله*

*تابع ابحاث التنفيذ تجد الجديد دائما باذن الله
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html#dir=njTdWJRU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات*

*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3101/022009/data/
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3202/012009/data/*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب القرميد*

*تركيب القرميد
http://www.4shared.com/file/KmJSNXZE/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/OdgQiZd3/__1001.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اللبشة المسلحة*

*اللبشة المسلحة
http://dc402.4shared.com/doc/OK3cRsH_/preview.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*حصر كميات الخرسانة و الحديد و التشطيبات للمشروع*

*حصر كميات الخرسانة و الحديد و التشطيبات للمشروع
http://www.4shared.com/file/BnN0Dhv8/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/lOM3q1fz/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/TNYVn7t4/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/iDYj8Cku/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ محطة كهرباء*

*تنفيذ محطة كهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/950wVQ9W/___online.html
التركيبات الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/kYm23v1I/___.html
تنفيذ محطة مترو انفاق
http://www.4shared.com/file/mc5JE6GS/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/yIqdAr7p/_n1.htm
التركيبات الصحية رابط آخر

http://www.4shared.com/file/AsoVqVsT/__2.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ محطة كهرباء*

*تنفيذ محطة كهرباء رابط آخر
http://dc99.4shared.com/download/zdrAQ0U_/__online.rar?tsid=20131005-214305-7dcccc81*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*المصعد*

*المصعد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/XMWcv4w8/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحدادة المسلحة*

*الحدادة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/get/bscIu2QU/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ*

*اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/download/T7Z...&dsid=2jv0mw.31679df478c390a500c7f693ed8983f7*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطلحات النجارة و الحدادة و التنفيذ*

*مصطلحات النجارة و الحدادة و التنفيذ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/390013-photos-terms*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مواسير البولي بروبلين*

*مواسير البولي بروبلين PPR
http://www.4shared.com/office/YHPe0eNa/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتاب تشييد المبانى كاااااااامل لدكتور فاروق عباس حيدر (المجلد الاول كامل)

ب1.. مواد البناء الاوليه

http://www.4shared.com/rar/viISoV3_/______1_1___.html?

ب2 فحص الموقع

http://www.4shared.com/rar/h3qYuGyr/______1_2__.html?

ب3 اعداد الموقع

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ri31lwjV/______1_3__.html?

ب4 نظم الانشاء

http://www.4shared.com/rar/gTBwAJXc/______1_4__.html?

ب5 تشييد اعمال المبانى

http://www.4shared.com/rar/HrR2Jujv/______1_5___.html?

ب6 الاساسات

http://www.4shared.com/rar/cYyAOos2/______1_6_.html?

ب7 التشييد الخرسانى

http://www.4shared.com/rar/1n5EQuXw/______1_7__.html?

ب8 تشييد الشدات للخرسانى

http://www.4shared.com/rar/yfAyFhae/______1_8___.html?

ب 9 التشييد الخشبي

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Ldtfg4uo/_______1__9___.html?

ب10 التشييد المعدنى

http://www.4shared.com/rar/LoEhhTlE/______1_10__.html?

ب11السلالم والمنحدرات

http://www.4shared.com/rar/MG0JtRcb/______1_11_.html?

ب12 العقود والاعتاب

http://www.4shared.com/rar/4gzBIGWu/______1_12__.html?

ب13 عوازل الرطوبه

http://www.4shared.com/rar/g8HSRSUx/______1_13____.html?
*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*انواع الارضيات*

*انواع الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/84QxnjvD/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مقارنة بين الشدة الخشبية والمعدنية*

*مقارنة بين الشدة الخشبية والمعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/office/44bub3KB/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*كورسات جامعه الزقازيق*

* كورسات جامعه الزقازيق
http://www.4shared.com/dir/_QLap4Yc/___online.html#dir=_QLap4Yc*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*المستخلص*

*المستخلص
http://dc176.4shared.com/doc/08dVlUhB/preview.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل المائي*

*العزل المائي*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتى و الحرارى*

*العزل الصوتى و الحرارى
http://www.4shared.com/file/dhZl4ypy/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل الحرارى و الصوتى*

*العزل الحرارى و الصوتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/cG93zQAW/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب تكييف اسبليت*

*تركيب تكييف اسبليت
http://www.4shared.com/file/75658275/eea5566f/ac_spli.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*التركيبات الصحية*

*التركيبات الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/office/UsQ8BPZB/__5000.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*.Swimming Pool*

*.Swimming Pool
http://www.4shared.com/file/dFq2ptuK/Swimming_Pool.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/VVOpPbFk/Swimming_Pool.htm
OR
http://download1863.mediafire.com/2pree4t30j5g/fq73qptmlb186tc/swimming+pool.ppsx*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال الكبارى*

*اعمال الكبارى
الجزء الاول صور حفر القواعد وعمل تقفيصة الخازوق
http://www.4shared.com/office/tZxk5C6t/____doc.html

الجزء الثانى صور حفر الخازوق بماكينة C.F.A
http://www.4shared.com/office/roFZDU0S/___.html

الجزء الثالث صور تسليح القاعده واشاير الخازوق والاعمدة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/vQjGT4_q/___.html

الجزء الرابع صور تسليح الاعمدة وتركيب الركائز الثابتة والمتحركة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/ToGr0rSI/___.html

الجزء الخامس صور رفع وتركيب الكمرات المعدنية 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qNoRbpP1/______1_.html

الجزء السادس صور تركيب الكمرات الخرسانية والاسقف 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QSxhiQPN/_____.html

الجزء السابع صور رصف الطرق والافتتاح
http://www.4shared.com/rar/itCnuuOk/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين من البداية*

*دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين من البداية
مفيدة جدًا عبارة عم ملفات بوربوينت للمهندس محمد زكي إسماعيل

1- مصطلحات النجارة المسلحة بالصور
2- مصطلحات الحداده المسلحة بالصور
3- مصطلحات عامه فى التنفيذ
4- الجسات
5- بداية التنفيذ
6- الخنزيرة وتوقيع القواعد

____________________
1- http://www.gulfup.com/?Qj61np
2- http://www.gulfup.com/?Ai1heC
3- http://www.gulfup.com/?pZ0bZU
4- http://www.gulfup.com/?43BxAI
5- http://www.gulfup.com/?Q0JD3R
6- http://www.gulfup.com/?1rxpU7*
​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*أسئلة و أجوبة فى الهندسة المدنية*

*أسئلة و أجوبة فى الهندسة المدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?46xRoB
http://www.gulfup.com/?Qzq6KI
http://www.gulfup.com/?8WwSC9*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديو يشرح طريقة عمل البردورة فى مواقع التنفيذ بعدسة الهندسة التنفيذية 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w3RbT8JkWc&feature=youtu.be*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجزء السابع لمشروعات محطة مياة الشرب ( حوائط الخزان ) 
ملف pdf سعه 31.9 ميجا 
http://www.4shared.com/office/_zfT05YR/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجزء السادس من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى 
ملف بوربوينت شرح بالصور والرسومات مرفق معه 3 روابط يوتيوب لفيديو صب الخرسانه المسلحة 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9bnZPhpk/_____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبره فى مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى 
الجزء الخامس : تسليح اللبشة المسلحة ووضع الكيكر وعمل ال water stop مدعمة بالصور والشروحات الحصرية 
http://www.4shared.com/office/OK3cRsH_/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب الجزء الرابع عزل اللبشة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvloQ7Di0zU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبرة فى مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب الجزء الثالث صب اللبشة العادية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhBzdq2uGu4*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجزء الثانى من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (الاحلال)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgw0GuyLHHE*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجزء الاول من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (الحفر )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuiR5TMNd10*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلالم

http://www.4shared.com/file/117082500/5621cbe2/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الموقع الشامل لخبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى يحتوى على جميع الاجزاء السابعه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196561.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*صندوق المعايره لنسب الخلط للخرسانه وخاصه الخلط اليدوي وايضا بواسطه الخلاطه:
1-من المعلوم ان نسب الخلط المألوفه والشائع استخدامها تتكون من 0.8 م3 سن اوزلط +0.4 م3 رمل + عدد شيكاره اسمنت ( طبقا للمقايسه ومواصفات البند حيث يذكر كلا من الاجهاد ...ونسبه الاسمنت في المتر المكعب من الخرسانه)
وللحصول علي نتائج جيده وخلطه مطمئنه ومكعبات نتائج اجهادها جيد لاتترك عمال الخلاطه بوضع النسب حيث ان ذلك يضر بالخرسانه وايضا قد يكلفك الكثير من الاسمنت حيث ان العدد قد يكون اكثر من المطلوب
علي المهندس اخبار عامل الخلاطه بالنسب بالحجم طبعا.
ومثال علي ذلك
لو افترضنا ان مطلوب صب خرسانه مسلحه محتوي الاسمنت فيها 400 كجم \م3 ( 8 شكاير وزن الشيكاره 50 كجم)
1- اطلب من النجار بعمل صندوق معايره بابعاد 1*1*ارتفاع 0.4 متر ويتم زويه تماما ووضعه افقي تماما
2-اطلب من عمال الصب بملئ هذا الصندوق بالسن او الزلط بواسطه ادوات التعبئه قد تكون غلئان (مقاطف) او برويطه(عربنه بالخليجي) وقوم بعد عدد الغلئان او البرويطات التي استخدمت لملئ الصندوق تماما وليكن علي سبيل المثال ( تم تعبئه الصندوق كاملا بالسن اوالزلط بعدد 20 غلأ)
3- من المعلوم ان حجم الصندوق 1*1*0.4=0.4 م3 ونسبه السن 0.8 متر مكعب اذا نحتاج 20*2=40 غلأ للمتر المكعب من الخرسانه والرمل نسبته تمثل نصف كميه السن و20 غلقا من الرمل للمتر المكعب الواحد.
4-سعه الخلاطه قد لاتسع متر مكعبا كاملا اذا عليك باخطار عامل الخلاطه بان عدد شكاير الاسمنت في المتر المكعب 8 شكاير والسن 40 غلا والرمل 20 غلا نستنتج مما سبق ان
5- 1 شيكاره اسمنت تستهلك 40\8 =5 غلأ اومقطف سن
1شيكاره اسمنت تستهلك 20\8=2.5 غلا اومقطف رمل
نهايه تقوم بمراقبه المعيار وابلاغ عامل الخلاطه ومراقب الصب ان يقوم بوضع 5 مقطف سن +2.5 رمل +1 شيكاره اسمنت في الدوره الواحده
ارجو ان تكون وصلت المعلومه واسف علي الاطاله 


*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*تقویة القواعد المنفصلة بزیادة مساحة التحمیل على الأرض أو بزیادة الارتفاع مع
ربطھا بشدادات أو میدات جاسئة في منسوبھا:
یتم تقویة الأساسات المنفصلة عن طریق
زیادة أبعاد القواعد الخرسانیة العادیة و
المسلحة و زیادة حدید التسلیح كماھو...
موضح في الشكل ( 2). و تتم بتباع
الخطوات الأتیة:
1 - یتم الحفر حول القواعد حتى منسوب
التأسیس للقواعد الحالیة.
2 - یتم دمك التربة جیدا حول القواعد
العادیة و بالعرض والأبعاد
المستجدة حسب التصمیم الجدید
- یتم زنبرة و تنظیف أسطح القواعد الخرسانیة العادیة جیدا .
4 - یتم زرع أشایر في جمیع جوانب القواعد العادیة بقطر 13 مم و عمق 10 سم وعلى
مسافات من 30 40 سم في الاتجاھین.
5 - یتم دھان كامل أسطح القواعد العادیة بمادة إیبوكسیة.
6 - یتم صب الزیادة المرغوبة في أبعاد الخرسانة العادیة وذلك قبل جفاف مادة الإیبوكسي(
في حدود ساعة من الدھان ) مع مراعاة إضافة مادة أدي كریت بى .في .إلى الخرسانة
. بمعدل 3كجم/م 3
7 - یتم زنبرة تنظیف الأسطح الجانبیة والعلویة للقواعد الخرسانیة المسلحة .
8 - یتم زرع أشایر بقطر 13 مم وبعمق 10 سم وعلى مسافات 25 30 سم في
الاتجاھین وأعلى القواعد الخرسانیة المسلحة .
9 - یتم تركیب حدید التسلیح المستجد بالقطر والعدد المحدد في التصمیم ویتم تربیطھ مع
الأشایر عن طریق سلك الرباط مع عمل وترك وتركیب أشایر في السطح العلوي للقمیص
الممكن عملھ للعمود .
-10 یتم دھان كامل سطح القواعد الخرسانیة المسلحة بالمادة الإیبوكسیة.
-11 یتم صب القمیص الخرساني للحدید للقواعد المسلحة(وذلك قبل جفاف المادة
0.8 م 3 زلط + الایبوكسیة) وذلك باستخدام خرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي 400 كجم/م 3
0.4 م 3 رمل خشن مع أقل كمیة ممكنة من المیاه واستخدام إضافة مانعة للانكماش مثل +
مادة أدي كریت بي . في . إف.



*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*قاموس هندسى عربى انجليزى*

*قاموس هندسى عربى انجليزى*​


----------



## naser desokey (7 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجزء السابع لمشروعات تنفيذ محطة مياة الشرب (حوائط الخزان )
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200371255269242*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبرات تنفيذية الملف الثانى*

*خبرات تنفيذية الملف الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/office/VVuIxO5k/__2.html

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*نسب الخلط فى الموقع*

*نسب الخلط فى الموقع*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات تنفيذ الخزان*

*فيديوهات تنفيذ الخزان
http://www.youtube.com/user/engmze1/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*عيوب التنفيذ*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*عيوب التنفيذ*

*عيوب التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/hiH_MzGE/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلالم*

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/office/1HqEd731/_1009.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث الارضيات*

*بحث الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/ufhD3C8z/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث الجبس*

*بحث الجبس
http://www.4shared.com/rar/YtLAOwyN/___online.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/rar/IE7zY60C/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*الزجاج المعشق*

*الزجاج المعشق
http://www.4shared.com/rar/kYnE5_LU/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*تسلسل خطوات تنفيذ المباني*

*تسلسل خطوات تنفيذ المباني
http://www.4shared.com/office/sP6dXKHk/___.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة التصميم 2050*

*مكتبة التصميم 2050*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*تسلسل خطوات تنفيذ المباني*

*تسلسل خطوات تنفيذ المباني*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*اختبار كسر مكعبات الخرسانة*

*اختبار كسر مكعبات الخرسانة

http://www.4shared.com/office/BfHila7h/____.html

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات المهندس المدنى
https://www.youtube.com/user/FantasticEngineers/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*عزل خزان*

*عزل خزان
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA5GGk9j0fg*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال الكبارى
الجزء الاول صور حفر القواعد وعمل تقفيصة الخازوق




http://www.gulfup.com/?0NaWTK
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء الثانى صور حفر الخازوق بماكينة C.F.A




http://www.gulfup.com/?nxYJo3
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء الثالث صور تسليح القاعده واشاير الخازوق والاعمدة 




http://www.gulfup.com/?45N7Kq
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــ
الجزء الرابع صور تسليح الاعمدة وتركيب الركائز الثابتة والمتحركة 




http://www.gulfup.com/?jsql09
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء الخامس صور رفع وتركيب الكمرات المعدنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?LfG7SU




ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء السادس صور تركيب الكمرات الخرسانية والاسقف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YlU4Qc




ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ
الجزء السابع صور رصف الطرق والافتتاح
http://www.gulfup.com/?WSVoHp*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*صور خبرة فى مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/349226-photos-project


صور تفاصيل تنفيذ البردورة وبلاط الانترلوك فى مواقع التنفيذ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...that-sites-in?p=2965064&highlight#post2965064


.دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين من البداية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/371867-training-in


.صور خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات الكبارى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/196561-photos-in-project*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشروع تصميم برج من بدروم و ارضى و 11 دور متكرر كامل
http://www.4shared.com/zip/h87hoty4/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب القرميد
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=499xv6j3xYA


تركيب ورق الحائط
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Cy6UJ3_2s*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/user/my2lovefreekaven1/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب الطوب الزجاجي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2HaGzr3Exw*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب الرخام 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCPZTYwFA_c*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب بلاط الانترلوك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IgaqRJ-2Rc*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب الحجر الطبيعي 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8zwiyjTZkk*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*المباني سابقة التجهيز
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjWsJtP_XgI*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*اللياسة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbFUbp9DAqw*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب البورسلين 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j00aQSrpka8*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب الرخام 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPW5C1ALICU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب القرميد 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFbtdUioFa0*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترميم الاعمدة و الكمرات 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSmBGYuVsLA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب مواسير الخرسانة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4kNbMU8Eks*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عملية تركيب مواسير السقف 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiubop3g-T8*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترميم الشروخ الخرسانية 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfWZ-3bUVvQ*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترميم الواجهة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXczZSR5Fh8*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywk80CpwY9M*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ كوبرى خرسانى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS2-oO1qQNs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWo1bgVC92g*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

* الاعمال الصحية 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw0-CJBBaQ8*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

* الاعمال الكهربائية 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPFyZEwwkNU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسقف الفرنسية و المعلقة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dOVRey3FNw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTaaR-MEejU


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SB9ClZargo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3qxYRwMmCQ*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

* الارضيات الخشبية 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCPlYVafPBY*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الارضيات المرتفعة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLyHBGLhT20*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*طريقة تركيب الرخام 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmppRYWoPFA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

* طريقة عمل كسر الرخام .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0aVy7yjKc0*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب الرخام البلدى .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHtn5NmO1ck*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*طريقة تركيب سيفون دفن لكرسي معلق 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD54Am5rFRU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ 2050
http://muhandes-tv.blogspot.com*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتب الهندسة المدنية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9asIfHbe/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق كامله*

*كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق كامله
http://www.4shared.com/dir/_QLap4Yc/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديو طريقة البناء بالطوب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...ideo/CW49IoBJ/MEGAVIDEO_-_Im_watching_it.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
1
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.4shared.com/dir/MlG3RLhz/__online.html
2
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.4shared.com/dir/JRXxFhf2/__online.html
3
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.4shared.com/folder/ZtweNdY3/__online.html
4
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...4shared.com/account/dir/1mMzeJyV/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*كورس إعداد مهندس تنفيذ م.محمد سنبل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...ylist?list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.4shared.com/dir/97n4OjiA/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية ... باوربوينت
1
http://www.4shared.com/folder/s0aWQYIO/__3.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Eca35M1S/__1.html
3
http://www.4shared.com/folder/y98kF59v/__3.html
4
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vUuE3MvS/__2.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية ... PDF 
1
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Jk0De2QC/__online.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/folder/WM2iyRc0/__3.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب الرخام
https://www.youtube.com/user/jackredhead/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ

https://www.youtube.com/user/masagroup1/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ

https://www.youtube.com/user/AHDrealestate/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*حدادة لبشة دائرية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_dEOUiFCUs*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*البولى كاربونيت
https://www.youtube.com/user/minaplastic/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*البولى يوريثان ... عازل مائى و حرارى بسمك 4 سم ... على 4 طبقات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIl4MhekwrA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*القرميد
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEVPdpCDyyo*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب الطوب الزجاجى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46YnXKH_PTc*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخشب
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tkyS64Wdjs*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الزجاج
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01_LcdNxNng*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*التكييف المركزى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO4ip_OIink*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

* التكييف الاسبليت 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4SHhi2SB9Y*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الالومنيوم
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfOcwefgubI*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*النجارة المعمارية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJEw-NQkuNA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الواجهات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osqGO_SIvAA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدهان بالرش
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YSZBjgjqXw*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الارضيات الخرسانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRlVzEW0NRo*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*دهان الجرافياتو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAJnnRBeSpA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*دهان التعتيق
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_i71JW4GJQ*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*كوبستة السلم
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgSU2iw_f8Y*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحديد المشغول
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hbY3l5jR-E*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب سيراميك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxdgW7P9or0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMzLm0rTJhA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسقف الفرنسية ... المشدودة ... المطاطية
https://www.youtube.com/user/alatmony/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسقف الفرنسية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OndrvazZlc*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترخيم الجدران
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUzw4wvMbJw*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*المعجون العادى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoJAbLcirlQ*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدهانات الايبوكسية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MepY8VkWsI*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الارضيات 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raM5i7-g50U*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الارضيات المرتفعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8mVtb7Y8dQ*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجرانيت
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXOc_OcNbLc*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجرانيت و الرخام
https://www.youtube.com/user/daughnworks/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجرانيت و الرخام المصرى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui0bfV9zZoA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل المائى و الحرارى للسطح
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-biZdNmfxI0&list=PLACCB6352FA5AC360*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتى
https://www.youtube.com/user/ASIsoundproof/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتى للسقف
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCfCFxvmgpg*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتى للارضية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASFiPjHHlvE*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتى للارضية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7dqMpHf-xI*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية ... exe
1
http://www.4shared.com/dir/APs1VFm6/__1.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/dir/dB8TVifk/__online.html
3
http://www.4shared.com/folder/dsP0tv4s/__1.html
4
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DWsOMk2N/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmldAzsXSopENqinae5Mm3lx*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*.دورة التصميم المعمارى الخارجى.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFzYLgVmITrb7Veqg3Vjh9-i9XYOjGVEE*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة المشاريع الهندسيه

---------------------

مشاريع الخرسانه
...
http://www.gulfup.com/?29Suxl

مشاريع الاساسات

http://www.gulfup.com/?E9wvNi

مشاريع الاستيل

http://www.gulfup.com/?EiUHMw

مشروع خواص مواد- ضبط الجوده

http://www.gulfup.com/?f7UrwD

مشاريع الصحيه

http://www.gulfup.com/?DwgKUw

مشاريع الرى

http://www.gulfup.com/?iOAzmb

مشروع مطارات

http://www.gulfup.com/?RSUjIu

مشاريع طرق

http://www.gulfup.com/?yhhuo9

نماذج مشاريع بالبريمافيرا

http://www.gulfup.com/?KwARbb

#mohamed_atef
مكتبة المشاريع الهندسيه --------------------- مشاريع الخرسانه http://www.gulfup.com/?29Suxl مشاريع الاساسات http://www.gulfup.com/?E9wvNi مشاريع الاستيل http://www.gulfup.com/?EiUHMw مشروع خواص مواد- ضبط الجوده http://www.gulfup.com/?f7UrwD مشاريع الصحيه http://www.gulfup.com/?DwgKUw مشاريع الرى http://www.gulfup.com/?iOAzmb مشروع مطارات http://www.gulfup.com/?RSUjIu مشاريع طرق http://www.gulfup.com/?yhhuo9 نماذج مشاريع بالبريمافيرا http://www.gulfup.com/?KwARbb #mohamed_atef*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*محاضرات اساسات 4 مدنى للدكتور عادل ضيف

الجزء 1
http://megauplaod.org/nxgz9hazqmvd

الجزء 2...
http://megauplaod.org/tv5ukkbspf5d

الجزء3
http://megauplaod.org/9igapg690cnw

الجزء 4
http://megauplaod.org/x8v39ew8uzju*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

* ( الكـــــــــــــود المــــــــــصري ) 

تصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية
http://www.gulfup.com/?iAqboq
...
كود الأحمال المصري -2012
http://www.gulfup.com/?vPbkMB

المنشآت والكباري المعدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?6YLC9G

الكود المصري لميكانيكا التربة وتصميم وتنفيذ الأساسات
http://www.gulfup.com/?rkYspd

مشروعات المياه والصرف الصحي
4 روابط حجم الواحد تقريبا 100 ميجا
http://www.gulfup.com/?1u0kGr
http://www.gulfup.com/?RFaQML
http://www.gulfup.com/?r7iMFI
http://www.gulfup.com/?NHcRfJ

الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ أعمال المباني
http://www.gulfup.com/?zHZXlh

كود الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?w4N5tc

كود الحريق
http://www.gulfup.com/?FmHy30

الكود المصري لأسس تصميم واشتراطات تنفيذ استخدام البوليمرات المسلحة بالألياف في مجالات التشييد
http://www.gulfup.com/?pElW5C

الكود المصرى لتصميم الفراغات الخارجية والمبانى للمعاقين
http://www.gulfup.com/?qyxcjm

الكود المصري لتصميم واختيار وأسس تنفيذ البياض بأنواعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?xO3fBd

عقود
http://www.gulfup.com/?cnNmN8

COLLECTION موسوعة هندسية متنوعة - كتب وبرامج وملفات هندسية متنوعة
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2890923.133337.100000504343421&type=1&theater*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*تصمم المنشآت المعدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?Igbasf

ألف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?Iv6Sud

برامج التصميم الهندسى
http://www.gulfup.com/?dVSs7M

الاختبارات الهندسية ...
http://www.gulfup.com/?eAaZec

تفاصيل التسلح والاخطاء الشائعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tvDPqY

الكود العالمى للبناء
http://www.gulfup.com/?H1gixh

بحث عن السدود 
http://www.gulfup.com/?jazoyA

ملف عن ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?9BAbP9

تصميم ارصفة الطرق والجزر الوسطى
http://www.gulfup.com/?IBaAEj

Design Of Shear Walla
http://www.gulfup.com/?462bUE

مجموعة كتب عن علم الهدروليكا
http://www.gulfup.com/?NVUGJH

تعلم الرسم الهندسى من البداية
http://www.gulfup.com/?bPtijC

موسوعة الكتب فى الاستل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DS3XJS

الاسطوانة الشاملة فى اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?ANZfJr

برنامج اوفيس 2007 بالسيريال

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?xIPlFi

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?qMiSO6

اسطوانة تعليم برنامج اكسل 2007

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?W0zssT

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?65Kuw0

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?1P4SOU

الاسطوانة الكاملة فى حصر الكميات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?59jRJr

موسوعة الكتب فى تصمم الاعمدة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DtyKSy

الكودات البريطانية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JTc2hB

اعمال الحدادة المسلحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?0vsAAy

برامج تصمم الكمرات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?09GCJa

برامج تصميم الخرسانة والاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?fU4BGj

ملف عن شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1Ne0bO

مساقط متعددة لكوبرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kqD2br

الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaJCev

كورس د/عماد البلتاجى فى ادارة المشروعات
http://www.gulfup.com/?MM4V7X

نظم الانشاءات
http://www.gulfup.com/?OjRdrM

خواطر هندسة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1DTPjf

كتاب الانشاء المعمارى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YHfMsi

تأثير الرياح على المبانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?bonIOp

ستيل للدكتور خليفة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?6c3xl6

تصميم منشآت الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?AZR0t1

برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pzU1OL

اعمال التكسيات والرخام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DqFQe4

دورة تنفذ للمهندس / حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ew1DsW

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية جزء 3
http://www.gulfup.com/?PTmTxs

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية جزء 2
http://www.gulfup.com/?ve4h0l

خريطة ادارة المشروعات PMP
http://www.gulfup.com/?VkfRN2

اهم 12 عملية لمهندس التخطيط والمتابعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MrK9rS

مكتبة الليثى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?AuHSnX

ملف تصميم اكسل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?37OK7Y

احمال الديناميكية
http://www.gulfup.com/?FS9ZVQ

برنامج الاستاااااد
http://www.gulfup.com/?z7bxYO

مصطلحات التنفيذ
http://www.gulfup.com/?1qVKDk

كورس تعليم الرسم الهندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?wHLyaf

خبرات تنفيذية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?XOe3Ee

مجموعة كتب فى علم السويل
http://www.gulfup.com/?utESKi

مجموعة كتب عن المساحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?WKWcEN

محاضرات هندسة عن شمس
http://www.gulfup.com/?ruKYy0

تقنية اعمال الخرسانة
http://www.gulfup.com/?6TIX8P

تصمم الاعمدة كاملة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5LYbuE

خبرات تنفيذية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?KwAwTA

اسطوانة تعليم برنامج Sewer Cad
http://www.gulfup.com/?eXOG5y

موسوعة المشاريع الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fb2l6i

كتاب محاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات
http://www.gulfup.com/?Oyvsxd

مجموعة كتب عن الطرق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kwgVzA

كتاب الاساسات للدكتور عبد الفتاح القصبى
http://www.gulfup.com/?XcR6qd

اختبارات الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?EEdKod

الرسم الهندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?J1Ggjn

المعدات المستخدمة فى الانشاءات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaeEmG

كتاب الاساسات د/اسامة مصطفى الشافعى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5aarM0

موسوعة كتب الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Ll3c9

استلام اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.gulfup.com/?OdyGW6

استلام اعمال الكهرباء 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kNKVSy

برنامج ثرى دى ماكس 
5
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ih8ZzX

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?kB68cH

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?MLivP6

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?gEpZY8

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?keAyDA

الخرسانة سابقة الاجهادد
http://www.gulfup.com/?uvZ4LW

تصميم القباب
http://www.gulfup.com/?FTBu2Q

شيتات اكسل
http://www.gulfup.com/?O9bZI8

تفريد الحديد
http://www.gulfup.com/?fvvFxQ

استراكشر د/مشالى
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MRirf

تصميم حمام السباحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?gVht5d

برنامج سرفر 9
http://www.gulfup.com/?oIdJdB

كورس تكنولوجا الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?RrICpU

الخرسانة المسلحة د/مشهور غنيم
http://www.gulfup.com/?7boCaf

احمال الزلازل
http://www.gulfup.com/?1e3t0Y

الرسم الانشائى والمعمارى
http://www.gulfup.com/?n4Q2e7

انشاءات معدنة
http://www.gulfup.com/?icNra3

خواص واختبارات المواد
http://www.gulfup.com/?V4Lt46

تخطيط الموانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?bvAEOO

موسوعة اعمال الصرف الصحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YEN6tT

شيتات الاكسل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?nJESKN

كورس التصميم الكامل 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?5TV2KN

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ecojj

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?7yMZkk

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?muM7cL

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?6XPGTw

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaCYKo

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0auKK

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?SIv02N

كتاب الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qJE1ug 

كتاب خبرات فى اعمال التنظيف
http://www.gulfup.com/?CoDFmP

الاسطوانة الكاملة فى اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ga86vw

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Nu3k2

كتاب رائع عن التشطيبات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HKdH9B

كتاب شرح اوتوكاد 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?aiYrSD

كل انواع البلاطات وانظمة الانشاء المختلفة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Oo3jfv

كتاب تصميم خطوط السكك الحديدية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?l6q8wo

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية جزء 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?tVdvjO

مجموعة رائعة من بلوكات الاوتوكاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?phYPft

مجموعة برامج تصميم رائعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?77R417

قاموس هندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pNRGNh

تصميم الاسقف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?88ABFs

تصميم الاعمدة كاملة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2JIRLC

الخرسانة المسلحة ل د/شاكر البحيرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HEUaYR

كتب استراكشر 

http://www.gulfup.com/?G9E82a

http://www.gulfup.com/?Cvicb4

احترف التنفيذ 
http://www.gulfup.com/?04feGS

تصميم الاساسات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?sjJbYM

الكتاب الشامل فى اعمال الحدادة المسلحة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8DMVBm

الفرم والشدات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?M4YsEM

اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?E5NfoA

الكورس الكامل للمهندس حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?BiTXMj

تصميم جميع انواع الاساسات السطحية
http://www.gulfup.com/?1iywmX

المعايير المعمارية للمبانى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?SczkSA

نوتة حسابية لعمارة سكنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?NpAR86

كورس اعمال الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DwgxID

التوقيع المساحى بالاوتوكاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?EaADFH

تصميم الخوازيق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?6QVo10

لكى تكون مهندسا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Jj2twh

الاسطوانة المشتركة بين العمارة ووالهندسة المدنية 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?8YqI8u

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?k8Xrxw

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?UPlgfN

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?6VjkRo

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?XuFYPp

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rhh1S3

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?pN0qaw

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?tlG6vY

اعمال الجمالونات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?df8TNi

اعمال الطوب
http://www.gulfup.com/?smCl8C

ملف رائع عن الطوب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?smCl8C

كورس تعليم اللغة الانجليزية من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية 

11
http://www.gulfup.com/?OmcnJF

12
http://www.gulfup.com/?dJbesF

10
http://www.gulfup.com/?pNSP9h

9
http://www.gulfup.com/?128fr2

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?hmTKG5

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?NPeMDp

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?PTnYU3

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?hPH2Sr

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?8uaA2a

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?lR1r0I

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?BKIl7x

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?2DKLNE

كتاب تعليم الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?4XD3x5

كتاب تعليم البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?VVmJaY

كورس ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?t4kjT9

المكتبة الشاملة فى الساب ( برنامج ساب فيرجن 14 + تعليم البرناج كاملا ) 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fnu3i2

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?AF8F5Q

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?c30LhP

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3luT0

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?yO79Aq

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?SaOupJ

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?lEEKL0

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?xPEXde
---------------------------------------
اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى 

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0iTul

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?UaQSdH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?YRhhWV

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?XHJ9ey
--------------------------------------
كل ماتريده فى الاساسات
part 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZJtFF3

part2
http://www.gulfup.com/?2w3ylI
_________

اسطوانة اعمال الانشاءات 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fxcilb

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?SAqHOZ

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQ2u1S

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?7Uj8ms
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Vu6FWj

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?1gurXM

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?P26tKb

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?nyxc9t

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?jBteeJ
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الطرق الشاملة 

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?UpynHH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?mUhFHu

خزانات المياه الارضية والعلوية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1H5For

مجموعة من اللوح الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fyWefi

تقرير جسات كامل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?hEu7jp

نصائح للمهندس المدنى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZNyMJT

عقد مقاولة بناء فيلا سكنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?QAZ8nK

نصائح انشاء منزل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?TimAqt

كتاب رائع يشرح برنامج سيف بالعربية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n2uLb1

شرح بريمافيرا 6 بالعربى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tiQHih

قاموس للمهندسين 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2knWv1

برنامج تصميم الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?yplSHy

عرض فنى ومالى لاعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ryyfKp

جميع الثوابت والتحويلات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ckZV4Y

مقايسة اعمال 
http://www.gulfup.com/?uEhOXS

كورس تصميم منشآت معدنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IJKFxx

كتاب حصر وحساب الكميات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5xO0nG

http://www.gulfup.com/?LVZojB

ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zfbMPU

تصميم الكمرات بجميع الطرق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ap7wVd

تعلم الادارة وتطبيق القانون داخل الموقع 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UgKVG8

اعرف كل شئ عن التسليح 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fblOg1

تصميم الاعمدة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?FUnTdo

شرح برنامج الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?iWxLrq

شرح البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?rT3C5R

مجموعة من العقود 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF

شرح برنامج الايتابس 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h8mmlt

------------------------
تحويل ملف وورد الى بى دى اف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WVYSKc

ملف جميل عن تفاصيل التلسيح وغيرها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dorZAz

القرميد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UcfMIe

مهام المهندس الاستشارى والمشرف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?vSDT9l

تفريد الحديد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rwpl87

تفريد ورسم المخططات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?xXk0oS

دورة تدريبية فى عمل الجسات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IoKfJG

مجموعة من كتب المهندس حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Csrt4R

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n8bcJt

دورة تاهيل واعداد مهندس مدنى حديث 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qG327D

دورة فى اعمال الكبارى بالصور 
http://www.gulfup.com/?3u6Rq3

الموسوعة الخاصة بأعمال التشطيبات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HcHElm

مصطلحات هندسية باللغة العربية والانجليزية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fluaBt

شيتات اكسل للتصميم 
http://www.gulfup.com/?EMJE3u

موسوعة الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام - رحمه الله - .
http://www.gulfup.com/?aM7TXy

الموسوعة العامة للسلالم تصميمها وتنفيذها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?znqkjo

الفواصل الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2LiIrY

تصميم منشآت الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1pziY1

مجموعة من العقود الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bDU7wM

تصميم القواعد المسلحة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bKtiKB

ملفات تصميم اكسل للقطاعات المختلفة واعطاء نوتة حسابية مفصلة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8cAkbR

الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودات 

الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الاول
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Jrieo
_______
الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الثانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?npUbxS
_______
الكود المصرى لتصميم الفراغات الخارجيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?WnsjX9
______
عقود
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF
_____
كود الاحمال 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?8BPF1i
_____
كود الاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?R2pYZq
_____
كود البلويمرات
http://www.gulfup.com/?StAtEm
______
كود التربه
http://www.gulfup.com/?8QElAx
______
كود الحريق
http://www.gulfup.com/?aoECJv
_______
كود الخرسانه
http://www.gulfup.com/?sWbfo4
_______
كود الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?YFCnQI
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?6MDnUk
كود المبانى
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?HalJrm
كود الهندسه الصحيه كاملا باجزاؤه

كود البياض 
http://www.gulfup.com/?0CzWep

كتاب ا.د/شاكر البحيرى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?unZyQT
__________
تنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات
http://www.gulfup.com/?FeUcQW
----------

________________
كل ما تريده عن تصميم وتنفيذ واشتراطات الخزانات
http://www.gulfup.com/?fmurf2
_________________
الترميم و التدعيم
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rj6u0j
______________

موسوعة الهندسة الصحية
http://www.gulfup.com/?9VJrrB
________________
لوح مشاريع كاملة وبلانات لمساكن مختلفة
http://www.gulfup.com/?hg281b

--مشاهدة المزيد*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0iTul

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?UaQSdH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?YRhhWV...

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?XHJ9ey
--------------------------------------
كل ماتريده فى الاساسات
part 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZJtFF3

part2
http://www.gulfup.com/?2w3ylI
_________

اسطوانة اعمال الانشاءات
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fxcilb

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?SAqHOZ

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQ2u1S

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?7Uj8ms
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Vu6FWj

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?1gurXM

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?P26tKb

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?nyxc9t

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?jBteeJ
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الطرق الشاملة

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?UpynHH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?mUhFHu

خزانات المياه الارضية والعلوية
http://www.gulfup.com/?1H5For

مجموعة من اللوح الانشائية
http://www.gulfup.com/?fyWefi

تقرير جسات كامل
http://www.gulfup.com/?hEu7jp

نصائح للمهندس المدنى
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZNyMJT

عقد مقاولة بناء فيلا سكنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?QAZ8nK

نصائح انشاء منزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?TimAqt

كتاب رائع يشرح برنامج سيف بالعربية
http://www.gulfup.com/?n2uLb1

شرح بريمافيرا 6 بالعربى
http://www.gulfup.com/?tiQHih

قاموس للمهندسين
http://www.gulfup.com/?2knWv1

برنامج تصميم الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات
http://www.gulfup.com/?yplSHy

عرض فنى ومالى لاعمال الهيكل الخرسانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?ryyfKp

جميع الثوابت والتحويلات الهندسية
http://www.gulfup.com/?ckZV4Y

مقايسة اعمال
http://www.gulfup.com/?uEhOXS

كورس تصميم منشآت معدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?IJKFxx

كتاب حصر وحساب الكميات
http://www.gulfup.com/?5xO0nG

http://www.gulfup.com/?LVZojB

ادارة المشروعات
http://www.gulfup.com/?zfbMPU

تصميم الكمرات بجميع الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ap7wVd

تعلم الادارة وتطبيق القانون داخل الموقع
http://www.gulfup.com/?UgKVG8

اعرف كل شئ عن التسليح
http://www.gulfup.com/?fblOg1

تصميم الاعمدة
http://www.gulfup.com/?FUnTdo

شرح برنامج الساب
http://www.gulfup.com/?iWxLrq

شرح البريمافيرا
http://www.gulfup.com/?rT3C5R

مجموعة من العقود
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF

شرح برنامج الايتابس
http://www.gulfup.com/?h8mmlt

------------------------
تحويل ملف وورد الى بى دى اف
http://www.gulfup.com/?WVYSKc

ملف جميل عن تفاصيل التلسيح وغيرها
http://www.gulfup.com/?dorZAz

القرميد
http://www.gulfup.com/?UcfMIe

مهام المهندس الاستشارى والمشرف
http://www.gulfup.com/?vSDT9l

تفريد الحديد
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rwpl87

تفريد ورسم المخططات
http://www.gulfup.com/?xXk0oS

دورة تدريبية فى عمل الجسات
http://www.gulfup.com/?IoKfJG

مجموعة من كتب المهندس حسن قنديل
http://www.gulfup.com/?Csrt4R

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى
http://www.gulfup.com/?n8bcJt

دورة تاهيل واعداد مهندس مدنى حديث
http://www.gulfup.com/?qG327D

دورة فى اعمال الكبارى بالصور
http://www.gulfup.com/?3u6Rq3

الموسوعة الخاصة بأعمال التشطيبات
http://www.gulfup.com/?HcHElm

مصطلحات هندسية باللغة العربية والانجليزية
http://www.gulfup.com/?fluaBt

شيتات اكسل للتصميم
http://www.gulfup.com/?EMJE3u

موسوعة الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام - رحمه الله - .
http://www.gulfup.com/?aM7TXy

الموسوعة العامة للسلالم تصميمها وتنفيذها
http://www.gulfup.com/?znqkjo

الفواصل الانشائية
http://www.gulfup.com/?2LiIrY

تصميم منشآت الرى
http://www.gulfup.com/?1pziY1

مجموعة من العقود الهندسية
http://www.gulfup.com/?bDU7wM

تصميم القواعد المسلحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?bKtiKB

ملفات تصميم اكسل للقطاعات المختلفة واعطاء نوتة حسابية مفصلة
http://www.gulfup.com/?8cAkbR

الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودات

الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الاول
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Jrieo
_______
الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الثانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?npUbxS
_______
الكود المصرى لتصميم الفراغات الخارجيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?WnsjX9
______
عقود
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF
_____
كود الاحمال 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?8BPF1i
_____
كود الاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?R2pYZq
_____
كود البلويمرات
http://www.gulfup.com/?StAtEm
______
كود التربه
http://www.gulfup.com/?8QElAx
______
كود الحريق
http://www.gulfup.com/?aoECJv
_______
كود الخرسانه
http://www.gulfup.com/?sWbfo4
_______
كود الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?YFCnQI
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?6MDnUk
كود المبانى
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?HalJrm
كود الهندسه الصحيه كاملا باجزاؤه

كود البياض
http://www.gulfup.com/?0CzWep

كتاب ا.د/شاكر البحيرى فى الخرسانة
http://www.gulfup.com/?unZyQT
__________
تنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات
http://www.gulfup.com/?FeUcQW
----------

________________
كل ما تريده عن تصميم وتنفيذ واشتراطات الخزانات
http://www.gulfup.com/?fmurf2
_________________
الترميم و التدعيم
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rj6u0j
______________

موسوعة الهندسة الصحية
http://www.gulfup.com/?9VJrrB
________________
لوح مشاريع كاملة وبلانات لمساكن مختلفة
http://www.gulfup.com/?hg281b
________________مشاهدة المزيد*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*اسطوانة م. حسن قنديل
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html#dir=I7fyzD4i












التقسيمة الجديدة 9 اجزاء
FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.001 download free
FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.002 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.003 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.004 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.005 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.006 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.007 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.008 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.009 download free
الملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج 7z
لتحميل البرنامج

Download




رابط الجزء الاول
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الثاني
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الثالث
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الرابع
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الخامس
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء السادس
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء السابع
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الثامن
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء التاسع والاخير من ملفات الدورة...
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared


*




​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث صحى*

*بحث صحى*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*البناء بالطوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/gjzWWcOW/__1000.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
1
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...playlist?list=PL6135CCB89B212D9F&feature=plcp
2
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...ww.youtube.com/user/atefabodeeb?feature=watch
3
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.youtube.com/user/morshaya
4
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.youtube.com/user/eng0Ahmed0alNahhal
5
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.youtube.com/user/AHDrealestate*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتاب 1000 سؤال و جواب
http://www.4shared.com/office/VVuIxO5k/_1000____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*مذكرة العزل*

*مذكرة العزل*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبرات تنفيذية
http://www.4shared.com/office/LWNuagxL/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث صحى
http://www.4shared.com/file/RZZA1P_u/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/I_VB40Vf/_____.html

http://www.4shared.com/office/msT-mKO6/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل
http://www.4shared.com/rar/2fK4Qarp/_online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتى للحوائط و الارضيات و الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/zip/2cQs5H9I/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاة عيد الاضحى 2013*

​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة التقسيم المعماري للأراضي للمهندس عمرو ربيع
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwWamMlUgWW4-sLwwW9Mx02fgtqsuPGRx*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*فحص الشدات المعدنية*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*تحديد القيمة المبدئية للمشروع*

*تحديد القيمة المبدئية للمشروع*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الهيكل الخرسانى*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*شرح تخطيط عمرانى و الاعمال الميكانيكية بالفيديو
http://lectures.iugaza.edu.ps/2-d-4.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانية من الالف الى الياء
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4HQeLvYl/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل المائى و الحرارى للسطح
http://www.4shared.com/file/_eZjd8vf/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتاب تشييد المبانى ل د. عباس حيدر الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/dir/MzLVyECB/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتاب المهندس الاستشاري محمود المصيلحي التنفيذ الجزء الاول 

http://www.4shared.com/office/LdFnLT_D/__online.html
*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة صحية المقاولون العرب
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZqjzKLMO/___.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ .... 35 رابط


*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملفات التنفيذ .... باوربوينت ..... رابط واحد

http://www.4shared.com/file/Ik1VMqaz/__online.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/8lxwe3Pa/__2.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/EYnmIl2h/__3.html
*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/1vrJCcT2/__online.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/XPQrHK4x/__2.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/-LNyIe6x/__3.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتب التنفيذ 
1
http://www.4shared.com/file/dBsrTN4k/__1.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/xOQ_kRbc/__1_2.html

2
http://www.4shared.com/file/2yHZDcI2/__2.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/tRgF7Em-/__2_2.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم .... رابط واحد
http://www.4shared.com/file/Q7ZgdtW2/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/j_aBVs1X/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5W5pjCsi/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/rmuTK-jV/__3.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*معدل استهلاك مواد البناء*

*معدل استهلاك مواد البناء*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/SaSuoAhI/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/SN6_DSvf/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/file/xXr1PYG4/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/dir/mK1hdFfM/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/y5lApDKs/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.dailymotion.com/user/EGYPTSYSTEM/2*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*كورسات للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/LSNgHyDg/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديو تحليل اللبشة على الساب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/bOjxDY70/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديو تنفيذ عمارة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js1Hwv1JcAY*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب مصعد
http://www.youtube.com/user/europeele/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب القرميد
http://www.4shared.com/video/QlUqxs6q/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب القرميد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WGbE5SBQj84*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب القرميد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TSh2nHuszng*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب بلاط الانترلوك
http://www.4shared.com/video/rGcpZj3p/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*تسليح السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/-MIUNIgU/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب بلاط الانترلوك
http://www.4shared.com/file/nhBKMYZT/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب القرميد
http://www.4shared.com/file/7LJSrNL4/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشروع تخرج بعنوان مراحل أعمال البناء
http://www.4shared.com/office/EEtH5Q8y/_____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزل المائى و الحرارى بالبولى يوريثان بسمك 4 سم على 4 طبقات متتالية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_x7AfRhSJC4*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*جميع الدورات التعليمية على اليوتيوب .

تحتوى على دورات تعليمية لجميع البرامج الهندسية ومراحل تنفيذ المنزل وغيرها ..

كورس تعليم برنامج لاند
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmnt2DEY-8ePYoALRbjeqbLZ

كورس تعليم برنامج سيفل
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmI0TG7qkzniXImmSwHWwGE
...
تعليم الريفيت المعمارى
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmq9hAXS-LJyu5cOwy9uQ0T

تعليم الاوتوكاد المعمارى
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmd6w-6UP1yd5UComy8vcN9

تعليم الريفيت المعمارى
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmlItjdWvFNRDl8eiqqb61n0

دورة اعداد المهندس المدنىى
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmf92SC2fZRmS1zAIcBiKoY

تعليم بروكون
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmlb4idPKDW_ZzJuQQgww8k5

تصميم برج 15 دور كاملا
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmlrWR0ANjrRFNfIM0nsi8FK

تعليم برنامج اوتوكاد 2011
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmLlq5R2NUR1HLfH4x12CwG

تعليم برنامج البريمافيرا
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmn3XKiz4CKv1e8KJ36IDZ_x

تعليم التصميم الانشائى
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmm4d9o0mwcWYmPk2ryWWT0C

تعليم برنامج الساب م/زغلل
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmBkKVOX0KZzPiqYPWsvGfW

كورس تصميم اساسات
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmkdRbH1NCm1Vd9LNmlczPhI

تعليم برنامج الايتابس
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmnxGu-4FKG04ODyIMh0ASHo

مراحل بناء منزل
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmnxrRTSyfWaUV2mIV2KyCZ9

تقسيم قطعة ارض
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmExPoeYEabd0EkZYGiCbQ0

تعليم برنامج الساب
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmkRC84w1Cg-XaxP-oLBaBne

عمليات العزل المختلفة
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmnq_89wyA5Z2CO3h3GygjX6

تعليم جوجل اسكتش اب
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmlsEDeqhFmhf3qgPQnaU_C0

مكتبة الافلام الوثائقية
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmnMZdkcbx-UvUKDmoW859XF

تعليم برنامج الاستاااد
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmnIKqauHgfX0s3EG7g19VIr

مكتبة الاختبارات الهندسية
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL82E170A0203E828C

تعليم الكاد 2008
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5AD9065B823AE988

تعليم برنامج سيف
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmkRC84w1Cg-XaxP-oLBaBne

-------------------------------------------
كن إيجابياً .. وانشر المعرفة بين أصدقائك
إضغط علي(مشاركة-share)
لتعم الفائدة علي الجميع إن شاء اللهمشاهدة المزيد*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال المباني
http://www.desisrus.com/videofeed/69PqSaHrc9I*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشاريع التخرج
http://www.4shared.com/file/GzoyB0Lw/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/IYcfuZ9e/__2.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*الطرق و الكبارى
http://www.4shared.com/file/jIm42Rwf/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

* محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/Ur3zozBr/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكود المصرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/7MTXaFW3/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*شطب شقتك من الالف الي الياء والديكورات بسعر خيالي.
1ـ السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 55 سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة... الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
2 السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو 1.7 ضمان ثلاث سنوات يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تيواليت الماني الصنع يتم اختيارة من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استندر .كليوبترا. درافيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ 2 فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
3 ـ الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح نارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
4ـ الكهرباء تشطيب 
يتم تركيب جرس باب شقة 
يتم تركيب ديكتافون 


5ـ اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد 2 وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد 2 وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان م قبل العميل
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 


6ـ اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد 2 قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة لة 


7ـ اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ


8ـ اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهرية لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن


9ـ اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول م شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان قبل العميل 
و
ثانيا فترة العمل35 يوم 
وبعدها تستلم الشقة*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*دليل تصميم حمامات السباحة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/hiDcbHof/______.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسس التصميمية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/jStU-dVY/__2050.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*صرف صحى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/-NPT-WNE/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشروع صحية اوتوكاد كامل
http://www.4shared.com/file/LM566AP0/_online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشروع تخرج في ترميم المنشات الخرسانيه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.mediafire.com/?9as8s93184bdhxg*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة قيمة فى التصميم و التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/m7Sl-A5U/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدليل الارشادى لتطبيق الكود المصرى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/98qvI67N/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*مذكرات المهندس / ياسر الليثى و المهندس / حسن قنديل
http://www.4shared.com/dir/OQpYzTwm/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة تصميم الاساسات للمهندس الاستشاري : ابراهيم عبد السلام . 
____________________________________________________
الحلقات وملفات الدورة على موقع 4shared :
http://www.4shared.com/dir/LhRErAhK/sharing.html#dir=LhRErAhK
______________________...______________________________
الحلقات على موقع MEDIAFIRE 
http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5#th09i377x97df
____________________________________________________
الحلقات على Youtube
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA6O3UnM1-iYUEu1zupTEWbLfs1W2YOg8*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*.o•.•´¯`•.•o ( دورة كاملة في التصميم الإنشائي ) o•.•´¯`•.•o

دورة كاملة في التصميم الإنشائي من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للمهندس إيهاب سعيد سرور

دورة التصميم تشتمل الآتي:
1- المخططات المعمارية...
2- التصميم من البداية إلى إخراج المخططات الإنشائية كاملة
3- كيفية الإستلام لكل بند
4- حصر الكميات لكل بند
5- استخدام برنامج البروكن في تصميم الأساسات والكمرات
6- بعض الملاحظات في الاعمدة مثل تغيير ضرب العامود وزراعة الأعمدة علي الكمرات
7- صور من الموقع لكل ما سوف يتم تصميمه إن شاء الله

الدورة مقسمة على 39 جزء (منفصل) ، حجم الروابط كاملة (مضغوطة) جيجا ونصف تقريبا على روابط حديث ومباشرة بإذن الله تعالى


PART 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?SCKRBm

PART 2
http://www.gulfup.com/?EkYvhK

PART 3
http://www.gulfup.com/?QMXVBw

PART 4
http://www.gulfup.com/?zEorDQ

PART 5
http://www.gulfup.com/?CvYYCt

PART 6
http://www.gulfup.com/?WN4rx9

PART 7
http://www.gulfup.com/?2kWSYV

PART 8
http://www.gulfup.com/?qrTPEN

PART 9
http://www.gulfup.com/?MyjsR6

PART 10
http://www.gulfup.com/?hsGLDt

PART 11
http://www.gulfup.com/?Uh0dAY

PART 12
http://www.gulfup.com/?YzbykW

PART 13
http://www.gulfup.com/?xhVpk4

PART 14
http://www.gulfup.com/?lRFc6B

PART 15
http://www.gulfup.com/?LKGeEI

PART 16
http://www.gulfup.com/?zdEbXK

PART 17
http://www.gulfup.com/?hxjfoo

PART 18
http://www.gulfup.com/?DuyzyD

PART 19
http://www.gulfup.com/?s3e59D

PART 20
http://www.gulfup.com/?t0EQx1

PART 21
http://www.gulfup.com/?K0zSa8

PART 22
http://www.gulfup.com/?ORvaut

PART 23
http://www.gulfup.com/?d3YJKd

PART 24
http://www.gulfup.com/?tawlY6

PART 25
http://www.gulfup.com/?4XS97p

PART 26
http://www.gulfup.com/?mlTlrI

PART 27
http://www.gulfup.com/?yHIG4o

PART 28
http://www.gulfup.com/?Sq8ei7

PART 29
http://www.gulfup.com/?xXxyut

PART 30
http://www.gulfup.com/?hxhHzz

PART 31
http://www.gulfup.com/?52RBx8

PART 32
http://www.gulfup.com/?vHPsRQ

PART 33
http://www.gulfup.com/?caJSYO

PART 34
http://www.gulfup.com/?hYST2Q

PART 35
http://www.gulfup.com/?WDsRhW

PART 36
http://www.gulfup.com/?6x5itr

PART 37
http://www.gulfup.com/?P0L3ki

PART 38 - NEW
http://www.gulfup.com/?fvzDex

PART 39
http://www.gulfup.com/?zA9SAQ

COLLECTION موسوعة هندسية متنوعة - كتب وبرامج وملفات هندسية متنوعة
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3.133337.100000504343421&type=1&theaterمشاهدة المزيد— مع ‏‎Hamada Slim‎‏.*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسطوانة المشتركة بين العمارة والهندسة المدنية 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?8YqI8u

7...
http://www.gulfup.com/?k8Xrxw

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?UPlgfN

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?6VjkRo

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?XuFYPp

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rhh1S3

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?pN0qaw

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?tlG6vY




*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليكم أكبر مكتبة الكترونية للبرامج الخاصة بالمهندس المدنى ، مضافا اليها اكبر مكتبة الكترونية تعليمية لهذه البرامج على اليوتيوب ، مضافا اليها موسوعات الكتب والاسطوانات الهندسية .

يحتوى هذا المكتبة على :-
1- مكتبة البرامج الهندسية الخاصة بالمهندس المدنى والدورات التعليمية كاملة لها على يوتيوب .
2- الاسطوانات والموسوعات التعليمية الكاملة للكورسات الخاصة بالمهندس المدنى .
3- الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودات المصرية .

****************************************
...
أولا / مكتبة الكتب الهندسية والدورات التعليمية كاملة لها على يوتيوب .
--------------------------------

المكتبة تحتوى على :-

- برنامج الاتوكاد 2013 ، 32بت+64بت + تعليم البرنامج كاملا بالفيديو .

البرنامج/
اوتوكاد 2013 
6
http://www.gulfup.com/?lo6fmK

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?cWHqSb

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?FYaial

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?pUtvqW

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?NkGVtn

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?EE10uX

كورس تعليم البرنامج 2011 على قناة فانتاستيك على يوتيوب 

تعليم برنامج اوتوكاد 2011
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmLlq5R2NUR1HLfH4x12CwG

تعليم الكاد 2008 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5AD9065B823AE988

-----------------------------------------------------------
- برنامج الريفيت الانشائى كاملا + تعليم كامل على اليوتيوب 

البرنامج/ 
9
http://www.gulfup.com/?wDw6WK

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?8DNV2l

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?GaPvh5

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?28rrYo

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?Awrw3w

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?eY1vmU

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?9ajAmk

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?gVHimR

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?gS5LFP

كورس تعليم البرنامج على قناة فريق فانتاستيك على يوتيوب /

تعليم الريفيت الانشائى 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmq9hAXS-LJyu5cOwy9uQ0T

تعليم الريفيت المعمارى 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmlItjdWvFNRDl8eiqqb61n0
----------------------------------------------------------
- برنامج البريمافيرا 6 + تعليم البرنامج كاملا بالفيديو 

البرنامج / 

بريمافيرا 6
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?o202CF

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?NgRqZE

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?pOJTpx

كورس تعليم البرنامج على قناة فريق فانتاستيك على يوتيوب /

تعليم برنامج البريمافيرا 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmn3XKiz4CKv1e8KJ36IDZ_x

-----------------------------------------------------------------

- برنامج الساب 14 منفردا + برنامج الساب مرفقا معه مكتبة تعليمية بالكتب والفيديو + تعليم البرنامج كاملا على يوتيوب

البرنامج/
برنامج ساب 14 منفردا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?yODPsA

المكتبة الشاملة فى الساب ( برنامج ساب فيرجن 14 + تعليم البرناج كاملا ) 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fnu3i2

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?AF8F5Q

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?c30LhP

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3luT0

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?yO79Aq

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?SaOupJ

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?lEEKL0

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?xPEXde

كورس تعليم البرنامج على قناة فريق فانتاستيك على يوتيوب /

تعليم برنامج الساب 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmkRC84w1Cg-XaxP-oLBaBne

----------------------------
- برنامج سيف 12 + تعليم البرنامج كاملا على اليوتيوب

البرنامج/

برنامج سيف 12
http://www.gulfup.com/?oIsJWu

كورس تعليم البرنامج على قناة فريق فانتاستيك على يوتيوب /

تعليم برنامج سيف
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmkRC84w1Cg-XaxP-oLBaBne



---------------------------- 
- برنامج ايتابس 9.6 + تعليم كامل بالفيديو

البرنامج/

برنامج ايتابس
http://www.gulfup.com/?68CLpr

كورس تعليم البرنامج على قناة فريق فانتاستيك على يوتيوب /

تعليم برنامج الايتابس 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmnxGu-4FKG04ODyIMh0ASHo

---------------------------

- تعليم برنامج الاستاااااااد كاملا على يوتيوب 

تعليم برنامج الاستاااد 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmnIKqauHgfX0s3EG7g19VIr

---------------------------

- برنامج تكلا 

برنامج تكلا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zUkYoB
---------------------------

- برنامج سيفل ثرى دى كاملا + تعليم كامل على يوتيوب 

البرنامج / 

برنامج سيفل
11
http://www.gulfup.com/?1QLqfJ

10
http://www.gulfup.com/?2Gurwm

9
http://www.gulfup.com/?nCM1di

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?KrsgAj

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?iCTp7Q

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?RZ04cZ

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?nKXFAI

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?kz5Thp

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?KuwlkM

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?NvVTI9

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?LpgSWm

كوس تعليم البرنامج كاملا على يوتيوب /

كورس تعليم برنامج سيفل 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmmI0TG7qkzniXImmSwHWwGE

--------------------------

- برنامج جوجل اسكتش اب + تعليم كامل على اليوتيوب 

البرنامج / 

برنامج جوجل اسكتش اب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5uAs6M

كورس تعليم البرنامج كاملا على يوتيوب /

تعليم جوجل اسكتش اب 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmlsEDeqhFmhf3qgPQnaU_C0

--------------------------

- برنامج بروكون + تعليم كامل بالفيديو على يوتيوب 

البرنامج/

برنامج بروكون 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tQVjQC

كورس تعليم البرنامج كاملا على يوتيوب /

تعليم بروكون 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmlb4idPKDW_ZzJuQQgww8k5

--------------------------

- برنامج أوفيس2010 

اوفيس 2010
3
http://www.gulfup.com/?VItbwy

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?uUCIB4

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?dw8Ab8

--------------------------

- برامج تصميم مختلفة + كورس التصميم الانشائى .

برامج تصميم مختلفة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?77R417

تعليم التصميم الانشائى 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLde2T8NIJUmm4d9o0mwcWYmPk2ryWWT0C

برنامج سرفر 9 
http://www.gulfup.com/?oIdJdB
--------------------------
ثانيا / الاسطوانات والموسوعات التعليمية الكاملة للكورسات الخاصة بالمهندس المدنى .


كورس تعليم اللغة الانجليزية من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية 

11
http://www.gulfup.com/?OmcnJF

12
http://www.gulfup.com/?dJbesF

10
http://www.gulfup.com/?pNSP9h

9
http://www.gulfup.com/?128fr2

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?hmTKG5

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?NPeMDp

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?PTnYU3

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?hPH2Sr

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?8uaA2a

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?lR1r0I

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?BKIl7x

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?2DKLNE
-----------------------------


اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى 

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0iTul

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?UaQSdH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?YRhhWV

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?XHJ9ey

-----------------------------

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?XHJ9ey
--------------------------------------
كل ماتريده فى الاساسات
part 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZJtFF3

part2
http://www.gulfup.com/?2w3ylI
_________


اسطوانة اعمال الانشاءات 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fxcilb

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?SAqHOZ

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQ2u1S

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?7Uj8ms
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Vu6FWj

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?1gurXM

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?P26tKb

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?nyxc9t

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?jBteeJ
------------------------------
موسوعة الطرق الشاملة 

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?UpynHH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?mUhFHu

-----------------------------

ثالثا / الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودات 

الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الاول
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Jrieo
_______
الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الثانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?npUbxS
_______
الكود المصرى لتصميم الفراغات الخارجيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?WnsjX9
______
عقود
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF
_____
كود الاحمال 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?8BPF1i
_____
كود الاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?R2pYZq
_____
كود البلويمرات
http://www.gulfup.com/?StAtEm
______
كود التربه
http://www.gulfup.com/?8QElAx
______
كود الحريق
http://www.gulfup.com/?aoECJv
_______
كود الخرسانه
http://www.gulfup.com/?sWbfo4
_______
كود الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?YFCnQI
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?6MDnUk
كود المبانى
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?HalJrm
كود الهندسه الصحيه كاملا باجزاؤه

كود البياض 
http://www.gulfup.com/?0CzWep

كتاب ا.د/شاكر البحيرى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?unZyQT
__________
تنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات
http://www.gulfup.com/?FeUcQW*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/dir/gIwltt0Z/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتب وكورسات مدني
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....156151727865223.36555.127877647359298&type=1*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاوناش البرجية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djwHvMEMnms&list=TL17ARns50QsjGgl8tVEoJa5_gnAuJE30V*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشدات المعدنية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPV4TCcYFHQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UUK3VMOH_lQeFH948mTSQuPQ


*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلالم المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/GNrkYF1a/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

* 
بحث كامل عن جميع انواع الطوب واستخدماته
http://www.mediafire.com/?hrn0wueu4cg3hcq
==================================
حث كامل عن جميع انواع السلالم والطرق الانشائيه ف بناها
http://www.mediafire.com/?hcomvbyce16b57i
==================================
تشطيبات حوائط
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?ejp3108jrun6qsb ...
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?ouw1soh2mqm4h17 
تشطيبات ارضيات
http://www.mediafire.com/?atagwh0qlcyw704
==================================
بحث كامل عت الاقواس والاعتاب
http://www.mediafire.com/?8qwbk0yc1ku8z5u
==================================
1:مجموعه كتب عن الاخشاب
http://www.mediafire.com/?7lcwzbaf8tp7pzz
==================================
2:كتب انشا معمارى
http://www.mediafire.com/?63v50urt6t9gsvj
==================================
3:كتب عن سند جوانب الحفر
http://www.mediafire.com/?cx6ndg11cbcd3p8
==================================
4:كتب عن اساسات البناء العمارى وبيدايه المشروع
http://www.mediafire.com/?2qmf35f2qh3jfxy
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5:كتب عن اساسات البناء
http://www.mediafire.com/?t1fsp6a4qkadblr
==================================
* Architectural Drawing (working)
http://www.mediafire.com/?1bhavw1719ptoh4
====================================
الارضيات المرتفعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?6rgggssk3os8bqs
http://www.mediafire.com/?y6xzcn6babb2bba
======================================
السلالم الزجاجية
Hend Gamal
http://www.2shared.com/file/OwRUkWdc/glass_stairs.html
============================================ 
Haddel Magdy Sayed
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?31sumz0xkk78a7f
(ba7s 3an 7mamat el seba7a we el gakozy )
http://www.mediafire.com/?et191dq74qldstu
(فواصل تمدد)
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?85wdwrws1yw5xms *​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/4TyHef7E/_____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*التشطيبات و التكسيات
http://www.mediafire.com/?2lsmwd39egm0c7p
http://www.mediafire.com/?72jhvdspvs24y98


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ztdjolmzjhm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dwmyyy2mqzm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jzgmdff0zzz

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ سقف هوردى و سقف مصمت والشدة المصرية و السورية للاعمدة و مواسير الكهرباء بالسقف
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.youtube.com/user/azamallam/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*مراحل البناء بالتفصيل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-j7M_APOsY*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*مراحل بناء منزل 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UMISGoS2bk*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات تنفيذية
https://www.youtube.com/user/mostafa201004/videos?sort=dd&flow=grid&view=0*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب سقف
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXck17RLV-I*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*حدادة حمام سباحة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-69yJlujS8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CyOJtbm2IM*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*حدادة قواعد خرسانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7fulcuKlYU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب أعمدة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRf1bwRD2qA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب سقف 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S83-oTm9H48*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ سقف هوردى و سقف مصمت والشدة المصرية و السورية للاعمدة و مواسير الكهرباء بالسقف
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*انواع الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/9YJlquai/__online.html


*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*صور عالم التنفيذ 2050 فى ملف واحد بتاريخ 20/10/2013

http://www.4shared.com/office/Qo5H_9DL/__online.html
*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050 فى 3 روابط فقط
1
http://www.4shared.com/file/j_aBVs1X/__1.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/file/5W5pjCsi/__2.html
3
http://www.4shared.com/file/rmuTK-jV/__3.html
اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/Q7ZgdtW2/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/file/WhijHkVU/__3_1.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/2yOyK-UX/__1_1.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/file/Suw7DnDK/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050 .... ملفات باوربوينت فقط
http://www.4shared.com/file/LeqKPGus/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/otDcc1fG/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/yabymRmd/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/4XxSSo36/__1.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZoyUOeaw/__1.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/EiIUn7p_/__1.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/-b3GxSqt/__1.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/ti8W-I63/__1.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/sKLGaHZF/__1.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث عيوب التنفيذ ... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/office/hiH_MzGE/__online.html

صور عالم التنفيذ 2050 ... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/office/Qo5H_9DL/___2050.html

مراحل البناء ... مميز
http://www.4shared.com/office/IWZ0XGNq/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/v2FOoYfw/__online.html
مشاريع التخرج
http://www.4shared.com/file/hkFbDd-_/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ فيلا
http://www.4shared.com/office/tuJ9HVA8/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*شاهد حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل 
http://mara7il.blogspot.com*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*لعشاق الفيلات
http://www.4shared.com/file/T7570kkX/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/frnDDFs7/_2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/t2kmvkEP/_3_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/PHyTarKu/__1.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تسليح حمام السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/MppZpL1x/___online.html

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050
اعداد المشروع ... اعداد الموقع ... بداية التنفيذ
تنفيذ الاساسات العميقة ... تنفيذ الاساسات السطحية
تنفيذ اللبشة المسلحة ... تنفيذ القواعد الخرسانية
تنفيذ الميدات ... السملات ... الشدادات الخرسانية
تنفيذ الاعمدة الخرسانية ... تنفيذ السلالم الخرسانية
تنفيذ الاسقف ... المصمتة ... الهوردى ... الفلات
البناء بالطوب ... تركيب الطوب الزجاجى
التركيبات الصحية و الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و المعدنية
النجارة المعمارية ... الابواب و الشبابيك
البياض ... اللياسة ... القصارة ... البلاستر
....
الارضيات الجرانيت الرخام البورسلين السيراميك الموزايكو الخشبية الباركية الفينيل المطاطية المرتفعة الخرسانية الانترلوك
....
الدهانات دهانات الجزبرة الحديثة التعتيق الترخيم 
السلالم الخرسانية الخشبية الحديدية
الاسقف المعلقة المستعارة الزائفة الساقطة
الاسقف الفرنسية المشدودة المطاطية
الحوائط الستائرية كلادنج الالومنيوم
تركيب القرميد ... ورق الحائط
اعمال الكبارى الطرق البردورة
اعمال الخزانات شبكات المياة و الصرف الصحى
حمامات السباحة
التكسيات كسر الرخام
الخرسانة الرغوية المقذوفة المطبوعة سابقة الصب سابقة الاجهاد
العزل المائى و الحرارى و الصوتى
الترميم و التدعيم
الاسس التصميمية لكافة المبانى
الشدات الخشبية المعدنية النفقية المنزلقة
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ديكورات الجبس
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlKldu-qunc*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب سقف
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-PttzjA9C8*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب سقف
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08sqgf_tHxk*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*حدادة سقف
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrTKQFL1Z1c*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الهيكل الخرسانى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU3esQRMNhI*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الستائر الخازوقية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNJnEdcslds*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشدات المنزلقة - Slipform 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH2vFsbfD70

الاوناش البرجية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GepYZTxS1ic*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*عرض لتدريب فى انشاء كوبرى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L2fwUczG6k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N3IOKqNv44
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkBANVJLvNU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الهيكل العظمى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRLAeY6Bn5Q*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الارضيات الخرسانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1zC4v4ef54*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ القواعد الخرسانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0cpYfJ3KlA*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال البياض
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0Hvgn39HB8*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب القواعد
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7oGvWcDA9E*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*حدادة قواعد برج
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpgo_p2Ef3Y*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب اعمدة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofMrzGNrU3s*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*حدادة القواعد الخرسانية
https://www.youtube.com/user/mahmoudowied/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الخوازيق
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuOMdhcbfuE*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات تنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjGkGvz_q-E&list=PLde2T8NIJUmnmqwaM8V8F-mkWdiWb5ZP9*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjGkGvz_q-E&list=PLde2T8NIJUmnmqwaM8V8F-mkWdiWb5ZP9*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات تنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNJHnr1WlMyrJHNaBehVYTw/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب حوائط
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvExGvh7eck*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسقف الفرنسية المشدودة المطاطية
http://stretch-ceilings.k-extreme.net/Video/stretch_ceilings1.flv*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*حدادة القواعد الخرسانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UHLr7XImGU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*عزل الاساسات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ax8JzHH-hc*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*حدادة الخزان الارضى لمنزل
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC__DOrIwfQ*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب حوائط بدروم
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRV3BAhN1q0*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب اعمدة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nMSLumSnjc*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسقف الفرنسية المشدودة المطاطية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtmNkKqAyG0*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاوناش البرجية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y39152VWCPk*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حوائط خزان خرسانى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1bqXthQ4-s*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب اللبشة المسلحة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHE7g9o-VLQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86XVjec-aYQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8fytGYr-mk*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب و عزل اللبشة العادية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhBzdq2uGu4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvloQ7Di0zU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA5GGk9j0fg*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحفر و الاحلال و البردورة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuiR5TMNd10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgw0GuyLHHE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w3RbT8JkWc*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تنفيذ مبنى ادارى من الالف الى الياء
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html#dir=4HQeLvYl*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*صب اعمدة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7T0_09NTXM*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات تنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-j7M_APOsY&list=PLUCllpHDnTKSTAkRsSxb2b5wmRIwAcvYh*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NhuadEkicI*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhiV4McvH_E*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1Z6ESvIoT4*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب القرميد
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZQLVHb-IlU*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الخوازيق
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRByrt3zpIE*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الخوازيق
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCANsnCXXYY*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ـــ باب شقة مقاس 100سم تخانة 2 بوصة يوجد انواع كثيرة لابواب الشقق والسعرحسب تصميم ومواصفات شكل الباب يبدء من 350 جنية إلي 900 جنية
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه كونتر تجليد وشين ابلاكاش زان

245
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب موسكي حشوة موسكي

250
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt حشوة خشب مهرم 2*4

235
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt حشوة خشب مهرم 2*5

250
باب غرفة 90 سم لوتر تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt

245
باب غرفة 90 سم فيبر سادة تخانة 2 بوصه خشب اندونيسي 

240
باب غرفة 90 سم فيبر اندونيسي ( لوترنظارة ) تخانة 2 بوصه 

255
باب غرفة 90 سم فيبر ايطالي ( لوترنظارة ) تخانة 2 بوصه 

240
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب ابلاكاش أرن 2*5

240
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب ابلاكاش زان 2*5

270
باب غرفة 90 سم سلسلة تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt

210
ــــ جميع ابواب الغرف 80 سم و70 سم بتقل 10 جنية عن سعر الباب 90 سم

ثانيا : الشباك ـــ شيش ايطالى أو شيش عادى

شباك 100*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

245
شباك 100*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك اربع ضلف =

255
شباك 120*100 لمعة عادية تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

280
شباك 120*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك اربع ضلف =

270
شباك 120*100 لمعة سلسلة تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

305
شباك 120*120 لمعة عادية تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

290
شباك 120*120 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

330
شباك 150*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك = 

330
شباك 150*100 سلسلة لوك تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

405
شباك 200*100 سلسلة لوك تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

505
شباك 200*120 سلسلة لوك تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

560
شباك دوران 100*100 قطر 25 سم سلسلة لوك شيش وزجاج وسلك =

450
شباك دوران 120*100 قطر 25 سم سلسلة لوك شيش وزجاج وسلك =

560

شبابيك المناور زجاج وسلك فقط تخانة 2 بوصه
شباك منور 100*100 زجاج وسلك عادة

110
شباك منور 80*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك

195
شباك منور 80*100 زجاج وسلك عادة

105
شباك منور 80*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك حلق 10 سم

140
شباك منور 70*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك 

100
شباك منور 60*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك 

90
شباك منور 80*80 زجاج وسلك عادة

92
شباك منور 80*80 زجاج وسلك عادة

92
شباك منور 70*70 زجاج وسلك عادة

85
شباك منور 60*80 زجاج وسلك عادة

75
شباك منور 60*60 زجاج وسلك عادة

75

ثالثا : البلكونه شيش ايطالى او شيش عادى
بلكونة 100*220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

460
بلكونة 100*220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

475
بلكونة 120*220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

500
بلكونة 120*220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

540
بلكونة 90 *220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

435
بلكونة 90 *220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

450
بلكونة 80 *220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

380
بلكونة 80 *220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

400
بلكونة برفان 100*220 تخانة 2 بوصه سلك وزجاج لمعة سلسلة قوائم 6سم 

300
بدون شيش
بلكونة برفان 90*220 تخانة 2 بوصه سلك وزجاج لمعة سلسلة قوائم 6سم 

295
بدون شيش
بلكونة برفان 80*220 تخانة 2 بوصه سلك وزجاج لمعة سلسلة قوائم 6سم 

290
بدون شيش




رابعآ : الحلق

ــــ سعر المتر الطولي من الحلق عرض 15 سم تخانة 2 بوصه

17 جنيه

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكود المصرى للطرق و الكبارى
http://www.4shared.com/file/zInUC1aE/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/jIm42Rwf/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكود المصري لتصميم و تنفيذ أعمال المباني
http://www.4shared.com/office/yqHmjk8y/_____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكود المصرى لإدارة مشروعات التشييد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qpiN6-PN/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكود المصرى
http://www.4shared.com/get/_gphUBXi/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/tMYl6d7e/__online.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/yu4OqQBQ/__online.html
*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/szXxAaJl/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة التصميم و التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/yNmYZyht/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الارضيات الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/oc4qwVO5/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050
مكتبة التنفيذ و التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/Suw7DnDK/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/WhijHkVU/__3_1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/j_aBVs1X/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5W5pjCsi/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/rmuTK-jV/__3.html
اعمال التنفيذ ... باوربوينت فقط
http://www.4shared.com/file/LeqKPGus/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/tCI5BOMu/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/z12EgoJQ/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/PirvtPwC/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/8ft-Fgu4/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/cdaE8sS9/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EYnmIl2h/__3.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/szrzNW0y/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ik1VMqaz/__online.htm
فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/PHyTarKu/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/sKLGaHZF/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/ti8W-I63/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/-b3GxSqt/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EiIUn7p_/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZoyUOeaw/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/4XxSSo36/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/yabymRmd/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/2yOyK-UX/__1_1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/pVwnTz1F/__online.htm
اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/yNmYZyht/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/szXxAaJl/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/tMYl6d7e/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/otDcc1fG/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Q7ZgdtW2/__online.html
الكود المصرى
http://www.4shared.com/get/_gphUBXi/__online.html
محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/v2FOoYfw/__online.html
مشاريع التخرج
http://www.4shared.com/file/hkFbDd-_/__online.html
مذكرات المهندس ياسر الليثى المحدثة لعام 2013
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/lpyartoq2ngzq/
صور عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/office/Qo5H_9DL/___2050.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملفات منفصلة
فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/T-g3ty9c/__2.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/YDRstz7s/__2.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Lus-J64M/__2.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Q5UAkb5p/__2.html
كتب التنفيذ ... PPSX
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vUuE3MvS/__2.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Eca35M1S/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/y98kF59v/__3.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9qZpYujl/__2.html
كتب التنفيذ ... PDF
http://www.4shared.com/folder/twLno80_/My_4shared_of_mohamedelmahgoub.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CW6Xac0D/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aaDFzq3d/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Jk0De2QC/__online.html
كتب التنفيذ ... EXE
http://www.4shared.com/folder/mrkBGkSM/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/YvgxV6hQ/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kB1Pu_qZ/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Jhttoehc/__1.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الخوازيق
http://www.4shared.com/office/zCxJdv7u/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية مميزة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/cGRtJxAR/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*تصميم معمارى لعمارة سكنية جميل
http://www.mediafire.com/download/r0tfaf37a1ms2x8/عماره+سكنيه.rar#!*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة من الالف الى الياء
http://www.mediafire.com/download/i18oyu2n1vr4okd/حمام+سباحه.rar*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*واجهات معمارية
http://www.mediafire.com/download/i65qfvvzf6iit5d/مشروع+الطالب+صبحي.rar*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*التصميمات التنفيذية دكتور مجدي تمام 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/j47q9z649gvxo7a/التصميمات+التنفيذية+دكتور+مجدي+تمام+2005.pdf*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/VrONj2mI/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة التصميم و التنفيذ
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/hJNJ59qC/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة التصميم و التنفيذ
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/wC2h2tn8/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة التصميم و التنفيذ
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/6qe9tbqu/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/XlwuPzKz/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/uPefjtnY/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث حمام سباحة
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/CmbVsb2H/2nd_research_.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشاريع التخرج
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/KsZ5cWCa/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة التصميم و التنفيذ
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/6RLRJtg4/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*كورسات جامعة الزقازيق
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/f1vsYxBm/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة صحية المقاولون العرب
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/ZqjzKLMO/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/ik_3on4G/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*التركيبات الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/R5NfTtJi/Hagar_Magdy.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*الابواب و الشبابيك ... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Nl_Fa85e/___online.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/rar/P8Z6n1by/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مبنى ادارى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/rdy6xPPv/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مبنى ادارى
http://www.4shared.com/file/oatcx50z/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مبنى سكنى تجارى ادارى*

*مبنى سكنى تجارى ادارى*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الابواب و الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/office/-LTYCk5Q/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ 2050
1
http://www.4shared.com/folder/T-g3ty9c/__2.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/folder/YDRstz7s/__2.html
3
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Lus-J64M/__2.html
4
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Q5UAkb5p/__2.html
5
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos
6
http://muhandes-tv.blogspot.com/
7
https://www.youtube.com/user/morshaya/videos
8
http://mara7il.blogspot.com/
9
http://www.4shared.com/file/xXr1PYG4/__online.html
10
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050
مكتبة التنفيذ و التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/Suw7DnDK/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/WhijHkVU/__3_1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/j_aBVs1X/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5W5pjCsi/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/rmuTK-jV/__3.html
اعمال التنفيذ ... باوربوينت فقط
http://www.4shared.com/file/LeqKPGus/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/tCI5BOMu/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/z12EgoJQ/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/PirvtPwC/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/8ft-Fgu4/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/cdaE8sS9/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EYnmIl2h/__3.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/szrzNW0y/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ik1VMqaz/__online.htm
فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/PHyTarKu/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/sKLGaHZF/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/ti8W-I63/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/-b3GxSqt/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EiIUn7p_/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZoyUOeaw/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/4XxSSo36/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/yabymRmd/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/2yOyK-UX/__1_1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/pVwnTz1F/__online.htm
اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/yNmYZyht/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/szXxAaJl/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/tMYl6d7e/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/otDcc1fG/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Q7ZgdtW2/__online.html
الكود المصرى
http://www.4shared.com/get/_gphUBXi/__online.html
محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/v2FOoYfw/__online.html
مشاريع التخرج
http://www.4shared.com/file/hkFbDd-_/__online.html
مذكرات المهندس ياسر الليثى المحدثة لعام 2013
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/lpyartoq2ngzq/
صور عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/office/Qo5H_9DL/___2050.htm
..........................................
..........................................
..........................................
ملفات منفصلة
فيديوهات التنفيذ 2050
1
http://www.4shared.com/folder/T-g3ty9c/__2.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/folder/YDRstz7s/__2.html
3
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Lus-J64M/__2.html
4
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Q5UAkb5p/__2.html
5
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos
6
http://muhandes-tv.blogspot.com/
7
https://www.youtube.com/user/morshaya/videos
8
http://mara7il.blogspot.com/
9
http://www.4shared.com/file/xXr1PYG4/__online.html
10
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
11
http://www.youtube.com/user/engmze1/videos
http://www.youtube.com/user/engmze/videos
كتب التنفيذ ... PPSX
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vUuE3MvS/__2.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Eca35M1S/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/y98kF59v/__3.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9qZpYujl/__2.html
كتب التنفيذ ... PDF
http://www.4shared.com/folder/twLno80_/My_4shared_of_mohamedelmahgoub.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CW6Xac0D/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aaDFzq3d/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Jk0De2QC/__online.html
كتب التنفيذ ... EXE
http://www.4shared.com/folder/mrkBGkSM/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/YvgxV6hQ/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kB1Pu_qZ/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Jhttoehc/__1.html
26/10/2013*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/lv6UUeDe/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*برنامج تنسيق الوان الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qYWwkYqF/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/office/DNuGBAIQ/_1009.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*برنامج تنسيق ألوان الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/get/mIgbk44-/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*صور الدهانات الحديثة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/BKl7T5iF/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة مدنى
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/e1bTcnud/up_by_fantastic_engineers.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*محاضرات مدنى ... كتب مدنى
1
http://www.4shared.com/file/i7bdR643/__online.htm
2
http://www.4shared.com/file/bOO5nqjm/__online.htm
3
http://www.4shared.com/file/yK7-tvDD/__online.htm
4
http://www.4shared.com/file/7kNTXvcS/__online.htm
5
http://www.4shared.com/file/0tK4fcZW/___online.htm
6
http://www.4shared.com/file/iyQqkM_X/_-ahmedibrahim2030_.htm
7
http://www.4shared.com/file/EvgYFKwx/__online.htm
8
http://www.4shared.com/file/IgdIfmYq/__online.htm
9
http://www.4shared.com/file/fpvSJWuy/__2.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم ... رابطين بدلا من رابط واحد
http://www.4shared.com/file/LLILRPyQ/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/0Okv2Ie9/__2.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZZE8KW7x/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ir6HM3Bi/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/Jsnuq5yB/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابحاث التربة
http://www.4shared.com/file/b2nkGZHh/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتبة التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/Suw7DnDK/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابحاث التربة
1
http://www.4shared.com/file/0P3rXqXA/__online.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/file/xcb41PcN/__online.html
3
http://www.4shared.com/file/LTIjBhw_/__1.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/QZEjFs1T/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاختبارات والتجارب المعملية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/Cz_Y2lxm/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشاريع معمارية متميزة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ivlYGU1R/DMaheeb.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث التشطيبات المتكامل
http://www.4shared.com/file/s_INqFfT/final_tshtebat.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشدات الخشبية و المعدنية

http://www.4shared.com/office/lb90yc1P/___.html

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي والشرح وفقا للكود المصري والاخطاء الشائعه في التنفيذ اعداد م/ محمد لطفي سنبل
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2hpy0v0yib9hyre/h_1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1nfwe5udccorure/H+B_2.rar*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندس محمد سنبل 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة اعداد مهندس
http://www.4shared.com/office/s03n2TyH/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*تسليح العناصر الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/jxrlib4v/___online.html*​


----------



## ناصر العجمي (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل:56:


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*كورسات جامعة الاسكندرية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/361457*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050
اعداد المشروع ... اعداد الموقع ... بداية التنفيذ
تنفيذ الاساسات العميقة ... تنفيذ الاساسات السطحية
تنفيذ اللبشة المسلحة ... تنفيذ القواعد الخرسانية
تنفيذ الميدات ... السملات ... الشدادات الخرسانية
تنفيذ الاعمدة الخرسانية ... تنفيذ السلالم الخرسانية
تنفيذ الاسقف ... المصمتة ... الهوردى ... الفلات
البناء بالطوب ... تركيب الطوب الزجاجى
التركيبات الصحية و الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و المعدنية
النجارة المعمارية ... الابواب و الشبابيك
البياض ... اللياسة ... القصارة ... البلاستر
....
الارضيات الجرانيت الرخام البورسلين السيراميك الموزايكو الخشبية الباركية الفينيل المطاطية المرتفعة الخرسانية الانترلوك
....
الدهانات دهانات الجزبرة الحديثة التعتيق الترخيم 
السلالم الخرسانية الخشبية الحديدية
الاسقف المعلقة المستعارة الزائفة الساقطة
الاسقف الفرنسية المشدودة المطاطية
الحوائط الستائرية كلادنج الالومنيوم
تركيب القرميد ... ورق الحائط
اعمال الكبارى الطرق البردورة
اعمال الخزانات شبكات المياة و الصرف الصحى
حمامات السباحة
التكسيات كسر الرخام
الخرسانة الرغوية المقذوفة المطبوعة سابقة الصب سابقة الاجهاد
العزل المائى و الحرارى و الصوتى
الترميم و التدعيم
الاسس التصميمية لكافة المبانى
الشدات الخشبية المعدنية النفقية المنزلقة
اعمال الحصر
الجبس ... الخشب ... الزجاج ... الطوب
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشدات المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/zip/O4-_z7yU/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*مواسير البولى بروبلين PPR
http://www.4shared.com/office/YHPe0eNa/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة
http://dc162.4shared.com/download/4Dn2IQMM/___.rar*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*حمامات السباحة المغطاة
http://www.4shared.com/office/QmaICZ66/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*شاهد جديد حدادة السقف الهوردى و المصمت و الاعمدة
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*.(( (( خطوات عمل الكهربائي من الألف إلى الياء وبالترتيب ))

بعد الانتهاء من مرحلة العظم كاملا يتم تنظيف الموقع كاملا من الداخل وإخراج المخلفات الزائدة ونقلها إلى المكان المناسب لها دون أن تسبب إزعاج أو إرباك أو مخالفة من البلدية نأتي بالكهربائي بعد الاتفاق معه على الأجرة وطريقة الكيل والأمور المالية المتفق عليها وتوقيع العقد معه ونبدأ بالخطوات التالية :-..................................................... .......

(خطوات البداية)
التخطيط قبل التنفيذ
1- يتم الإطلاع ودراسة المخطط الكهربائي المعتمد من قبل المكتب الهندسي إن وجد ومناقشته مع الكهربائي المنفذ وإبداء الملاحظات والتغييرات عليه إن وجد بأنه لا يتناسب مع الواقع عند التنفيذ بالتعاون مع المهندس والمقاول وصاحب العقار فقط دون التدخل بينهما بطرف ثالث إلا إذا كان هذا الطرف الثالث له الصلاحية أمام المذكورين سابقا وذلك لعدم الإرباك وتحديد المسؤوليات على كل طرف مشارك في تنفيذ العمل على أكمل وجه دون نقصان أو زيادة .

2- يتم الاتفاق مع الكهربائي على الواقع على المكان المناسب للقطع والأجهزة التالية :-

أ‌- مكان مفاتيح الكهرباء بجميع أنواعها العادي الدركسيون أما مفاتيح الدركسيون والتي تكون وظيفتها هي ( إنارة لمبة والتحكم بها من مكانين أو أكثر) فتركب عادة في الأماكن التي تضم مدخلين أو أكثر أو مدخل مشترك مثل إنارة الدرج مع أن هناك جهاز يركب للدرج يسمى بتايمر الدرج وهو الأفضل لمطالع الدرج ( السلم )وتركب أيضا في غرف النوم فمثلا يكون هناك مفتاح بجانب الباب للمبة محددة وغالبا ما تكون هذه اللمبة رئيسية والمفتاح الآخر بجانب السرير 
ب‌- مكان وحدات الإنارة الرئيسية المعتمد عليها في الاءنارة بجميع أجزاء المنزل على الأسقف والجدران والغاية المرجوة منها من جميع الجوانب سواء بقوة الضوء أو لون الاضائة أو شكل القطعة يعني وحدة نيون أو سبوت لايت ....الخ
ت‌- مكان وحدات الإنارة طوارئ أما وحدات الإنذار أو الحريق لا قدر الله إن وجدت فادرسها وناقشها مع المختصين بها وبالتعاون مع مقاول الكهرباء 
ث‌- مكان أباريز الكهرباء في الغرف والصالونات
ج‌- مكان أباريز الهاتف في الغرف والصالونات
ح‌- مكان أباريز ومفاتيح المطابخ والتأسيس لجميع إنارة الديكورات في خزائن المطبخ والشفاطات ( فلاتر الغاز ) وعمل أباريز ضد الرطوبة لفلتر الماء أسفل المغسلة ( المجلى ) وأي أجهزة ممكن أن تكون أسفل المجلى وذلك بالتعاون مع شركات تصميم المطابخ والديكور بواسطة عمل سكتش للمطبخ يوضح به مكان الأباريز ومفاتيح التشغيل لجميع أجهزة المطبخ 
خ‌- مكان أباريز الـ dsl شبكة الكمبيوتر + الإنترنت في جميع المرافق
د‌- مكان أباريز الستلايت ( الدش )المركزي أو الفرعي في جميع المرافق
ذ‌- مكان أجهزة التكييف المتوقعة في جميع المرافق وبالتعاون مع مقاول أجهزة التكييف 
ر‌- مكان أجهزة الأنتركوم والأنترفون والنوع الذي سوف يركب في المستقبل سواء مع كاميرا أو بدون ومن المفضل التأسيس للأنواع ذات الكاميرا لسهولة التبديل من عادي إلى كاميرا في المستقبل 
ز‌- مكان شاشات التلفاز وخاصة الشاشات المعلقة على الجدار ( فلاترون ) والتأسيس لها بشكل مخفي يعني بالعربي ( بدون أن تظهر أيأسلاك فقط نرى الشاشة كأنها برواز )
س‌- الديكورات المتوقعة بشكل عام والتي تتطلب تأسيس كهرباء لها سواء في السقف أو الجدران أو الجبصين أو الخشب أو الخزائن وذلك بالتعاون مع مهندس أو مقاول الديكور 
ش‌- مكان اللوحات الكهربائية الرئيسية والفرعية وعلب التجميع الرئيسية 
ص‌- مكان المضخات المائية بشكل عام وبجميع وظائفها وبالتعاون مع مقاول التمديدات الصحية ( المواسرجي )
ض‌- مكان سخانات الماء الكهربائية ( الجيزر ) ومكان السخانات المركزية والتدفئة المركزية ( البويلر ) بالتعاون مع مقاول التمديدات الصحية ( المواسرجي )وكل ما يلزم شبكة التمديدات الصحية من مصدر كهرباء لتعمل على أكمل وجه
ط‌- مكان مجمع الهاتف الرئيسي ويجب أن يكون في الجهة المقابلة لخزانة الكهرباء والعدادات الرئيسية 
ظ‌- مكان ومسار خطوط التغذية الرئيسية الأرضية القادمة من شركة الكهرباء أو شركة الهاتف إلى المجمع الرئيسي لها داخل العقار وبالتعاون مع مقاول البناء ومقاول التمديدات الصحية لعدم تعارض الخطوط مع أي عمل أرضي يخص الصحي أو أساسات البناء 
ع‌- مكان ماتور باب الكراج المتوقع وبالتعاون مع الشركة أو الشخص المختص بتركيب مثل هذه الأجهزة
غ‌- مكان حفرة الأرضي العام للمبنى ومن المفضل إبعادها عن أساسات العقار والأماكن المزروعة بالنباتات وغيره ولكن في مكان دائم الرطوبة ومعزول 
ف‌- أماكن وعدد وحدات الإنارة الخارجية والهدف المرجو من تركيبها ومن الأفضل اختيار أماكن بعيدة عن الأشجار والنباتات دائمة السقاية لتجنب الرطوبة وبالتالي تلف الوحدة وتكرار تعطلها مما يلزم الصيانة الدائمة لها بشكل كبير ومكلف بعيد عن ذكر الأخطار المتوقعة بسبب ماذكر سابقا

كن على يقين بأن كل ما يدور في بالك فهو من المؤكد قد لا يخطر ببال بعض الكهربائيين أو أي أحد في المشروع أو العقار فلا تتردد بتوضيح وطلب وتأكيد أي فكرة تريد تنفيذها في مشروعك بكل مرحلة تأسيس ليخبرك المقاول بدوره متى يأتي دور التأسيس أو المباشرة بتطبيق أفكارك ودمجها في أعمال التنفيذ متى أتى وقتها المناسب .

( خطوات التنفيذ )
التنفيذ بعد التخطيط

بعد الانتهاء من تعديل المخططات ووضع الملاحظات وتوضيح الطلبات وعمل جدول كميات وتأكيد الاتفاقات والانتهاء من المناقشات وعلى الله التوكلات يبدأ الكهربائي بالتنفيذات بدون مقاطعات إلا في الأولويات كالتالي :-

1- يبدأ الكهربائي بأخذ القياسات ووضع العلامات على مكان النقاط واللوحات وكل ما يتعلق بمسار خطوط شبكة الكهرباء بواسطة دهان سبريه خاص أو طبشور علام 

2- يبدأ الكهربائي بتكسير الجدران 

3- يبدأ الكهربائي بتمديد المواسير والبرابيش الكهربائية كاملة وتثبيتها وإخفائها بمادة الأسمنت وتركها إلى حين المرحلة الأولى للقصارة (اللياسة ) مرحلة الخشنة 

4- بعد انتهاء القصير ( لياسة ) من المرحلة الأولى يبدأ الكهربائي بتركيب جميع علب المفاتيح والأباريز وعلب الوصل وعلب اللوحات الفرعية وذلك بواسطة مادة الأسمنت وتغطية جميع هذه العلب بأغطية مؤقتة خاصة بها أو ورق كي لا يدخل بها أي أوساخ أو زوائد إسمنتية ناتجة عن القصارة ( اللياسة ) تمهيدا للخطوة الثالثة ( للتأسيس)

بعد انتهاء عمل القصير ( اللياسة ) من المرحلة الأخيرة لعمله ( الوجه الأخير الناعمة )

5- يتم تنظيف الموقع الداخلي للمبنى وتنظيف وإزالة أي مخلفات زائدة أو عوائق إسمنتية أرضية والتخلص منها بما لا يشكل ضرر لأحد يأتي الكهربائي بالتشييك على العلب وتنظيفها جيدا من الزوائد الأسمنتية أو الأتربة ويبدأ بتمديد شبكة المواسير الكهربائية في الأرض وربطها مع جميع النقاط منتهيا بخطوط اللوحات الأرضية وتثبيتها وحمايتها بمادة الأسمنت مع إغلاق كافة نهايات فتحات المواسير داخل العلب وإغلاق العلب مرة ثانية بأغطية خاصة أو ورق وكل ذلك بالتنسيق مع مقاول التمديدات الصحية لعدم تعارض خطوط الكهرباء مع خطوط الصحي بشكل قد يسبب أخطار كبيرة في الحاضر والمستقبل تمهيدا للخطوة الرابعة ( للتأسيس )

6- بعد أو قبل مرحلة عمل البليط ( اختياري ) يأتي الكهربائي ويبدأ بسحب وتسليك جميع خطوط شبكة الكهرباء والهاتف والستلايت ( الدش) .....الخ داخل شبكة المواسير الأرضية والجدارية وفي الأسقف وتجميعها وتوصيلها على علب المفاتيح والأباريز واللوحات كل حسب نوعهتلفون /كهرباء/ستلايت/dsl ....الخ وإغلاق العلب مرة أخرى بأغطية حماية من الأوساخ والزوائد تمهيدا إلى المرحلة الخامسة ( تشطيب)

7- بعد أن ينتهي البليط من عمله كاملا يبدأ الدهين ( الصباغ ) بعمل طبقات المعجونة وألحف .....الخ وقبل مرحلة تشطيب الدهان الأخيرة يأتي الكهربائي ويبدأ بتركيب وتجميع المفاتيح والأباريز ووحدات الإنارة بدون أغطيتها ويترك المعلقات مثل النجفات أو الثريات بدون تركيبها في هذه المرحلة ويبدأ بتجميع اللوحات الفرعية والرئيسية وتركيب القواطع وإغلاق جميع علب التوصيل وإنارة الموقع والتأكد من أن كل شي يعمل بشكل سليم 

8- بعد انتهاء الدهين ( الصباغ ) من عمل الوجه الأخير والنهائي يأتي الكهربائي ويبدأ بتركيب أغطية المفاتيح واللوحات وجميع أغطية الإنارة وأجهزة الأنتركوم واللوحات ويقوم بتركيب المعلقات ( النجفات ) ولكن يجب عليه في هذه المرحلة بأن تكون يداه نظيفة ومن المفضل لبس كفات اليد الخاصة لذلك لعدم توسيخه الجدار أو السقف الذي انتهينا من صبغه خاصة إذا كان لون الجدار حساس للأوساخ وهناك ملاحظة هامة بالنسبة لأي قطعة في الجدار أو السقف يتطلب تثبيتها استخدام المثقاب ( الدرل الكهربائي ) فيجب تركيبها قبل مرحلة التشطيب النهائي للدهان ( الصبغ ) ويتم تغطيتها بشكل سليم من قبل الكهربائي أو الدهين بورق أو أكياس نايلون خاصة لذلك كي نحميها من طرطشة وجه الدهان الأخير ونحافظ عليها نظيفة.
9- ملاحظـــة هامة لا تنسى التنسيق مع مقاول التكييف والصحي وكل حسب تخصصه ومتى تبدأ مراحل عمله .*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاعمال و التركيبات الكهربائية و التأريض
http://www.4shared.com/office/0-c393Be/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/oHJ7vipj/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/-7Q-v_p5/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*التصميمات التنفيذية 2005 د. مجدى تمام
http://www.mediafire.com/download/pxpzhc9wr1s7gw0/+التنفيذية+دكتور+مجدي+تمام+2005(2).pdf*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتاب الرسومات التنفيذية للدكتور هشام حسن
http://www.4shared.com/office/zN8gqq2U/______.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرسومات التنفيذية لمقر 6 أكتوبر 3-9-2013
http://www.4shared.com/rar/757W-9XK/___6__3-9-2013.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*














































































ولكن احب أن اوضح بعض الملاحظات وخصوصا لانتشار هذا النوع من البلاطات فى منطقة الخليج العربى وهى :-
1- الفرش والغطاء للبلاطه أعلى البلوك الهوردى والتى فى الغالب تكون بسمك من 5 الى 7 سم هذا الحديد موضوع أعلى كانات الاعصاب الهوردى وهذا خطأ فالمفروض وضع هذا الحديد أعلى الطوب الهوردى مباشرة لانه من أساس عمل هذه البلاطه هو نقل الاحمال الموزعه والمركزه بأمان الى الاعصاب وبالتالى لابد وأن يكون تسليح هذه البلاطه تسليح سفلى وليس كما هو منفذ تسليح علوى 
2- عرض الاعصاب كبير يتراوح بين 20 الى 25 سم وهذا كبير ويؤدى الى زياده كبيره فى الاحمال على الكمرات المدفونه وعلى ما اعتقد أنه خطأ فى التنفيذ لانه فى العالب تكون الرسومات بدون تحديد عدد الاعصاب فى كل بلاطه وبالتالى يقوم المقاول بالتوفير فى حديد التسليح عن طريق زيادة عرض الاعصاب مما يؤدى الى أن هذه الاعصاب غير امنه 
3- لم يتم المحافظه على الغطاء الخرسانى حيث تم بعمله بزياده كبيره وذلك بجعل ارتفاع الكانه للكمرات الهوردى المدفونه بنفس ارتفاع البلوك الهوردى 
4- لم يتم غلق نهايات الطوب الهوردى المفتوحه مما يؤدى الى دخول الخرسانه داخل هذه الفتحات مما يؤدى الى زيادة الاحمال على الاعصاب والكمرات الهوردى 
5- لم يتم عمل غطاء سفلى للكمرات الهوردى أو للاعصاب الهوردى (بسكويت)
6- طريقة الصب غير هندسيه حيث يتم عمل جزء من ارتفاع (سمك) البلاطه بمسطح السقف ثم يتم عمل الجزء الاخر وهذا يؤدى الى عمل فاصل صب أفقى غير مدروس وهذه الحاله يلجأ اليها المقاول للبعد عن عمل تقوية جيده للسقف *​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*

توسعات محطة مياه السنبلاوين
http://www.4shared.com/rar/fzVj17-a/___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/5Vil1jfP/___.html

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ عمارة الاسكندرانى
http://www.4shared.com/office/n_ytaJVZ/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكلفة بناء بدروم و ارضى و ثلاثة ادوار متكررة









تم الحساب على سعر الاسمنت 650ج/طن & الحديد 5500 ج/طن

اعمال الخرسانة

لبشة عادية بتخانة 20 سم = 8000 ج

القواعد المسلحة = 45.500 ج

البدروم (سقف + اعمدة) بمساحة 105 م2 = 35.500 ج

الارضى (سقف + اعمدة) بمساحة 105 م2 = 36.000 ج

المتكرر (3 ادوار) (سقف + اعمدة) بمساحة 120 م2 = 111.000 ج

السور = 15.000 ج

الاجمالى= 8000 + 45.500 + 35.500 + 36.000 + 111.000 + 15.000 = 251.000 ج

اعمال التشطيب

تكلفة المتر مسطح تشطيب سوبر لوكس تبدا من 350 ج/متر وممكن تتخطى 1000 ج/متر فى حالة الارضيات الخشبية ولو قلنا نص تشطيب يعنى محارة وحلوق ممكن نحسب على 200 ج/متر

البدروم 
105*200= 21.000 ج

الارضى 
105*200= 21.000 ج

المتكرر 
120*200*3= 72.000 ج

الاجمالى= 21.000 + 21.000 + 72.000 = 114.000 ج

تشطيب الواجهات يتوقف على نوع التشطيب


هذه التكلفة تقريبة وقد تتغير باختلاف المكان والوقت الذى 

سيتم فيه البناء*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مسجد
http://www.4shared.com/office/DUxwN9ED/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Mo7J7zsI/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*كتالوجات شدات معدنية شركة (أكرو مصر)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6b1ig3eqt9vjhfa/AQ0LJAPQ3t*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تقرير الاساسات
http://www.4shared.com/office/PPocFPVt/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*كل ماتريده فى الاساسات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/tl4cNQPC/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشاريع الاساسات 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/3u4t2E7Y/___up_by_fantastic_engineers.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصميم الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/GQasGvmo/DrAbd_elrahman.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*محاضرات اساسات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Lo0a3MAX/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه*

*دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/377467-training-engineer-in-graduation-request*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مشروعات الصرف الصحي باستخدام العمالة الكثيفة مصر
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t...+الصرف+الصحي+باستخدام+العمالة+الكثيفة+مصر.pdf*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*سند جوانب الحفر
http://dc72.gulfup.com/A8E54.zip?gu...36976696c253230656e67696e656572696e672e7a6970*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة و السلالم و الاسقف
م.محمد سنبل
http://www.gulfup.com/?wQMGuL

http://www.gulfup.com/?rtYJwf

http://www.gulfup.com/?0nfwJ7

http://www.gulfup.com/?SvjqYm

http://www.gulfup.com/?Dlwui8

http://www.gulfup.com/?C4KDJ4

http://www.gulfup.com/?uzLUQW

http://www.gulfup.com/?upYzcM*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعداد مهندس مكتب فنى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usWDnIBMuA0&list=PLb7yniFBnvZIoAUs9FCUqI_ES0XT3aNby&index=1*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*دوره اعداد مهندس 
من اعداد مهندس محمد حمدي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JqWlQk*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الرسومات الانشائية النهائية لبرج المسكن الاقتصادى
http://www.gulfup.com/?kKhaDe*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*معمارى وانشائى لعمارة سكنية 
انشائى ومعمارى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1wh8mu3mf8fcf8t
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1wh8mu3mf8fcf8t
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1wh8mu3mf8fcf8t *​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجربتى فى البناء
http://www.4shared.com/office/V-RHwz0y/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*انواع الحوائط الستائرية*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ بيت العمر
http://www.4shared.com/office/n_ytaJVZ/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/V-RHwz0y/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/CMc0dNi0/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/aTIswnWy/__4.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/tSJDA7Y5/__5.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/tuJ9HVA8/__6.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية
http://www.4shared.com/office/vH6Tj6ML/__online.html

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور بشكل كامل من الالف الى الياء*

*واليكم الموضوع*
------------------------------------- 

*يقوم المهندس المدنى باستلام الموقع واستكشافه ومطابقة ابعاده **باللوح*
*بعد ذلك نبدأ فى عمل **جسة **حيث يتم ارسالها الى **معمل التربة لمعرفة قوة تحمل التربة واختيار نوع الأساسات **المناسبة*













*بعد استلام اللوح من الاستشارى نبدأ فى **التنفيذ*

*أعمال الحفر*

*نقوم بتحديد منسوب التأسيس ونوع الأساسات المستخدمة كما هو موضح **بتقرير التربة*
*تحديد أسلوب سند جوانب الحفر اذا تطلب الأمر**ذلك*
*يقوم المهندس بتخطيط الحفر على **اللوح*
*يبدأ الحفار فى الحفر كما يخطط المهندس على اللوح مع مراعاة **اختيار مقاس مناسب لكبشة الحفار بما يتلائم مع ابعاد**الحفر*
*فمثلا عند الحفر لهامات الخوازيق تكون المسافة بين الخوازيق **صغيرة فيتطلب الأمر كبشة صغيرة*









*أعمال الاحلال*

*فى بعض الأحيان نحتاج الى تربة احلال حسب توصيات **التأسيس*
*نأتى بطبقات تربة الاحلال المنصوص عليها فى التقرير ونقوم بفرد **طبقاتها كما يكون موضح لدينا بتقرير التربة ثم يتم دمك كل طبقة بواسطة **الهراس*









*ثم يتم وضع طبقة من الرمل لتسوية التربه **بها*

*

*

*تخطيط الموقع*

*نقوم بتخطيط الموقع وتوقيع الحدود وعمل الخنزيرة بواسطة الشريط او التيودليت*

*

*

*أعمال الخرسانة **العادية*

*نقوم بصب طبقة من الخرسانة العادية بسمك لا يقل عن 20 سم اذا **كانت الأساسات سطحية أما فى الأساسات العميقة تكون 15 سم أو 10 سم نظافة **فقط*
*ويجب على المهندس اختيار موقع مناسب **للخلاطة*
*ويجب تسوية سطح اللبشة حتى لا يكون متعرجا فيؤثر على وضع الحديد*





*القواعد*

*يتم تخطيط القواعد على الأرض وتحديد أماكن السملات والشدادات **وأبعادها*





*يتم وضع البسكوت لرفع الحديد السفلى لضمان تغطيته بالخرسانة **لتجنب وصول المياه الأرضيه اليه حتى لا يتعرض **للصدأ*
*يقوم الحداد بعمل كراسى لحمل الحديد **العلوى*
*يتم رص شبكة حديد التسليح كما هو مبين باللوح **الانشائية*









*يتم توقيع محاور الأعمدة ووضع أشاير**الأعمدة*

*

*

*

*

*يقوم المهندس بالتأكد من المسافات بين الأسياخ وعددها طبقا للوح الانشائية*
*فى المثال المبين بالصور الأساس عبارة عن لبشة فيتم صب خرسانة اللبشة أولا ثم عمل شدات النجارة للسملات ثمصبها*
*يتم صب الخرسانة ويقوم المهندس بالتأكد من مكونات الخلطة الخرسانية ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات*





*يتم هز الخرسانة بالهزاز لتقليل الفراغات فى الخرسانة*

*

*

*يتم تسوية السطح العلوى للخرسانة*

*

*

*

*





*فى اليوم التالى للصب يتم معالجة الخرسانة ورش الماء حتى لا**يتبخر ماء الخلطة وتتكون شروخ*
*بعد ذلك يتم عزل القواعد*





*أعمدة الدور**الأرضى*

*يتم تحديد ارتفاع الدور*
*يقوم الحداد برص حديد الأعمدة وربطها جيدا بالكانات ويجب على **المهندس التأكد من المسافات بين الكانات وعدد الأسياخ فى كل **عمود*
*يبدأ النجار فى عمل شدات الأعمدة من ثلاث جهات ويقوم المهندس **بالتأكد من رأسية الأعمدة عن طريق الخيط*









*يتم البدء فى صب الأعمدة ويتم دمك الخرسانة جيدا باستخدام **هزاز*

*

*





*يتم فك الشدات ومعالجة عيوب الصب ان **وجدت*

*

*

*يتم رش الخرسانة بالماء لضمان عدم حدوث شروخ **بها*

*

*

*الأسقف والكمرات*

*يبدأ النجار بعد ذلك فى عمل شدات الأسقف والكمرات ويجب تحديد جميع الفتحات (فتحات المناور – الأسانسير - ........... الخ)*

*

*

*

*

*يقوم المهندس باستلام الشدة والتأكد من أفقيتها بواسطة ميزان ا**لمياه ومدى مطابقة الأبعاد للوح*





*يبدأ الحداد بعد ذلك بعمل شبكة التسليح كما موضح باللوح **الانشائية*





*يقوم المهندس بالتأكد من اقطار الحديد والمسافات بينها ومسافات **التكسيح والكانات فى الكمرات وحديد السلالم*





*يتم البدء فى صب الخرسانة والتأكد من مواصفات **الخلطة*

*

*

*

*





  *يتم تسوية سطح الخرسانة **جيدا*

*

*

*

*

*يتم رش الخرسانة فى اليوم التالى للصب بالماء حتى لا يحدث شروخ فى الخرسانة*

*بعد فك الشدات يتم معالجة عيوب الصب ان وجدت*

*

*

*بعد ذلك يتم ردم الأرض فوق اللبشة وصب طبقة خرسانة عادية فوقها*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*نقوم بعد ذلك بوضع طبقة العزل
*

*

*

*

*
​

* وبذلك نكون انتهينا من الدورالأرضى​*
* ويتم استكمال الأدوار العلوية بنفس الطريقة​* ​
* ويتم البدء فى أعمال البناء لكل دور طبقا للوح المعمارية​* 

*

*

*وبعد البناء نبدأ فى أعمال المحارة والتشطيبات الى ان يتم تسليم المنشأ بالكامل للمالك*


*نهاية الموضوع*​​​​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*كيف تبنى فيلا دورين على مساحة 200 م2؟ هذه الاسعار لعام 2010






تجهيزات التربة:
نبدأ بعمل «جسة» للتربة لاختبار مدى تحملها للأساسات والخرسانة فإذا ظهر بها عيب، كأن تكون تربة طفلية مثلا يتم معالجتها عن طريق عملية إحلال لجعلها صالحة للبناء، وتتعدد أنواع الترب بين رملية وطينية وصخرية وأفضلها هى التربة الرملية وأصعبها هى التربة الصخرية، كما تتم عمليات اختبار التربة على كل متر منها عن طريق أخذ عينة من كل متر واختبارها فى معامل متخصصة وبعد ذلك تبدأ عمليات الحفر بأعماق مختلفة حسب رغبة المالك، فى وجود بدروم من عدمه، ثم يقوم المهندس المعمارى بتصميم التفاصيل الكاملة للعقار وغيره من الرسوم الإنشائية والتى تشمل القواعد المسلحة والسملات والعمدان والأسقف ثم تبدأ مرحلة أخرى.

مرحلة أعمال الحفر:
تبدأ بإخطار جهاز المدينة أو الحى بجواب مسجل بالبدء فى أعمال الحفر ويتم فيها الاتفاق مع مقاول الحفر على سعر الحفر بالمتر وهذا يختلف باختلاف نوع التربة فالتربة الطينية والرملية أقل سعراً من التربة الصخرية نظراً لأنها تحتاج إلى مجهود أكبر فى أعمال الحفر.
وبعد الانتهاء من الحفر تنظف الأرض ويتم تسوية الأرض وغمرها بالماء ودكها بالهراس لجعل الأرض منبسطة وإكسابها قوة وصلابة.

مرحلة الخرسانة:
يتكون متر الخرسانة من (0.8 متر مكعب زلط - 0.4 متر مكعب رمل- 7 شكائر أسمنت) وتحتاج فيلا بتلك المساحة إلى 50 متر خرسانة تقريباً.
ويتم محاسبة المقاول فى هذه المرحلة بالمتر المكعب وثمنه 160 جنيهاً تقريباً، ويتم الاتفاق معه بطريقتين: إما أن يتم شراء كافة مواد الخرسانة من زلط ورمل وحديد وأسمنت للمقاول ويتم الاتفاق معه على أجره على عمله فقط، أو يوكل إليه شراء كافة اللوازم الخاصة بالخرسانة، ثم يتم محاسبته على العمل ككل، وفى هذه الحالة يجب اللجوء إلى شركات مقاولات مشهود لها بالأمانة والكفاءة حتى لا يقع العميل تحت طائلة جشع المقاولين.
وتستهلك الفيلا حوالى 200 متر زلط و80 متر رمل و260 شيكارة أسمنت (13 طناً) وتحدد كمية الحديد على حسب الرسومات الإنشائية التى يقوم بها المهندس، ويذكر أن ثمن طن الحديد الآن 3350 جنيهاً (مع ملاحظة أن سعر الحديد قابل للتغيير)
وتتعدد أنواع الحديد منها حديد عز وبشاى والعتال والتركى ويختلف كل نوع عن الآخر حسب سمك سيخ الحديد وبالتالى أحماله ويأخذ المتر الواحد حوالى سبعة شكائر أسمنت.

مرحلة البناء:
يقوم المهندس المشرف بترشيح مقاول مبان ويعمل بنظام الألف طوبة وأجره الأساسى 130 جنيهاً تقريباً على بناء كل ألف طوبة وتزيد عشرة جنيهات كل دور أعلى وتتراوح أسعار الطوب حاليا ما بين 315- 320 للألف كما تتعدد أنواع الطوب وهي:
أولا: الطوب الأسمنتى (الخرساني) وأنواعه:
الطوب المصمت (Solid Block): وقل استخدامه بسبب ثقل وزنه وتكلفته العالية وصعوبة تنفيذ التمديدات الصحية والكهربائية خلاله.
الطوب المفرغ (Hollow Block): وهو الطوب الذى يحتوى على فراغات أو ثقوب مشكلة صناعيا وينقسم إلى:
أ- الطوب المفرغ الخفيف: ويستخدم لإضافة أحمال دون أخذها بعين الاعتبار فى التصميم أو عند وجود مساحات عالية فى السقف.
ب- الطوب المفرغ العادي: وكفاءته تعادل 6 أضعاف كفاءة الحجر الخرسانى ويستخدم فى الجدران والأسقف لتخفيف الوزن على الأعمدة والقواعد حيث يتراوح وزنه ما بين 400- 500 كيلو جرام على المتر المكعب، إضافة إلى ذلك فهو يتحمل درجات حرارة تصل إلى 1200 درجة مئوية لمدة 3 ساعات ولكنه غالى الثمن.
ثانياً الطوب الحرارى (السيليكات) :
ويصنع من رمل السيليكا ذو لون أبيض وأبعاده 40×20× سمك 7 سم من نفس المواد المستخدمة فى الطوب المفرغ العادى ولكنه مصمت ويستخدم فى بناء الأقواس والديكورات.
ثالثاً الطوب الزجاجي:
وهو طوب مصنوع من الزجاج ومنه أشكال مختلفة منها الشفاف والمزخرف وبأبعاد مختلفة يشتهر منها مقاس 19×19 وسمكه 8 سم و20×20 وسمكه 7سم.
ويستخدم فى بنائه مونة من الأسمنت الأبيض والكوارتز ويستخدم أيضا فى بنائه أسياخ حديد بقطر 6 مم مضاد للصدأ ويتميز بأنه يعطى إضاءة جميلة عن طريق نفاذ الضوء منه ومن عيوبه أنه ثقيل الوزن وصعب البناء حيث تأسس له شبكة حديد داخل الجدار.
رابعاً: الطوب الرملى الجيري.
خامسا: الطوب الطيني.
وهناك أمور يجب التحقق منها فى الطوب المستخدم للبناء:
خلوه من الفحم والطين.
توحد اللون.
انتظام الأبعاد.
التأكد من كونه غير ماص للماء.
التأكد من خلوه من التسويس.
أن يكون الطوب جافا.

مرحلة التشطيبات:
وتشمل أعمال السباكة والكهرباء والبياض والواجهات والأبواب، ويجب أن يتم كل ذلك تحت إشراف المهندس المشرف وتبدأ بعمل حلوق النجارة (Frames) للأبواب والشبابيك وتتراوح أسعار الأبواب ما بين 150 إلى 300 جنيه وذلك حسب نوع الخشب المستخدم.
ثم نبدأ فى أعمال الكهرباء بوضع الخراطيم أثناء الصبة الخرسانية للأسقف وفى الحوائط ونمرر من خلالها الأسلاك ثم توضع البرايز والبواط، وتتوقف كمية الخراطيم المستخدمة على عدد البرايز التى يريدها العميل بالفيلا ويبلغ سعر لفة الخرطوم حوالى خمسين جنيها طولها حوالى 16م.
وتستهلك الفيلا حوالى 3 لفائف أو أربع كما تستهلك لفتين سلك ولفة أخرى 3 ملى تستخدم مع المكيفات والسخانات، علماً بأن سعر لفة السلك 120 جنيها تقريبا.
وبذلك تصل إلى المرحلة الأخيرة وهى مرحلة أعمال المحارة ويتم فيها البياض وتركيب السيراميك، والفيلا تحتاج تقريبا إلى 200 م2 سيراميك للأرضيات هذا غير سيراميك حوائط الحمامات والمطبخ، ثم تأتى مرحلة البياض ويحصل عامل الدهان على أجره بالمتر حسب مهارته ويتراوح أجره ما بين 4 إلى 8 جنيهات للمتر.

,يمكنك حساب التكلفة من الأسعار التقريبية التى نقدمها لك فى خطوات البناء
شيكارة أسمنت و 200 متر زلط و80 متر رمل هى الكميات المطلوبة من هذه الخامات لبناء فيلا علي دورين بمساحة200م2 






فيما يخص التشطيبات الداخلية يقول إنها يمكن أن تنقسم إلى قسمين:

أعمال المباني
بعد استكمال أعمال المباني يفضل من الناحية الفنية أن يتم تنفيذ باقي البنود معا حيث أن طريقة تنفيذها مرتبطة ببعضها البعض، فمبيض المحارة يبدأ بعمل ما يسمى (بؤج) توضح للكهربائي والنجار مستوى تشطيب الحائط النهائي حتى يتم وضع علب الكهرباء والحلوق بحيث تتمشى مع هذا المستوى، وبعد استكمال الهيكل الخرساني للفيلا نبدأ في أعمال الطوب طبقا للرسومات المعمارية فيوفر له المالك الطوب والرمل والأسمنت ويبدأ المقاول في التنفيذ ويتراوح سعر متر الطوب حاليا من 100- 130 جنيه وتحتاج الفيلا إلى 25 ألف طوبة بينما تحتاج الألف طوبة إلى 4 شكائر أسمنت و1/4 متر رمل وفي هذه المرحلة فأجر العامل يتم حسابه بالألف طوبة أو بالمتر فيأخذ على الألف طوبة من 100 إلى130 جنيه والألف طوبة تعادل 13 مترا ويتراوح سعر الألف طوبة ما بين 270 إلى 320 جنيه حسب سعر السوق فأسعار مواد البناء في تغير مستمر وكذلك تختلف باختلاف سعر السولار. فترتفع بارتفاع سعره .

مرحلة تركيب الحلوق الخشبية:
وعند البدء في مرحلة تركيب الحلوق الخشبية يفضل اختيار الخشب الناشف فهو يحتمل أكثر وهناك نوعان من الحلوق الخشبية نوع جاهز ويسمى بالنوع السوقي ونوع يتم تفصيله (عمولة) ويفضل المفصّل لأنه يكون من أنواع أفضل من الخشب ويكون متفق أكثر ويتراوح سعر الباب أو الشباك الجاهز (السوقي) من 300 إلى350 جنيه ويأخذ النجار عمولة على تركيب كل قطعة 50 جنيها وبالتالي تتكلف نجارة الفيلا كاملة من 4000-5000 جنيه تقريبا.

أعمال الكهرباء:
أما أعمال الكهرباء فتستهلك الفيلا التى مساحتها (200م2) خامات تتراوح ما بين 10.000 – 13.000 جنيه.
وذلك حسب عدد مفاتيح الكهرباء وتتراوح سعر لفة السلك ما بين 60-130 جنيه حسب سمك السلك .

أعمال السباكة:
وبالنسبة لأعمال السباكة فتستهلك الفيلا حوالي 10.000 جنيه ويأخذ العامل مصنعيته حوالي 7000 جنيه وفي هذه المرحلة يجب أن يهتم المالك بشراء أجود الخامات لأنها تعد روح المنزل.

أعمال البياض للواجهة:
ثم تبدأ مرحلة أعمال البياض الداخلي والخارجي وهناك أنواع عديدة للتكسيات الخارجية منها:
- طرطشة وفتيسة وهذا النوع المتعارف عليه وهنا يكون سعر المتر (مونة فاخرة) حوالي 20 جنيها.
- حجر (هيثمي) ويكون تكلفة المتر به ( مونة وأجرة) 40 جنيه ويتراوح سمكه من 5 سم إلى 10سم حسب

وهناك طريقتان لتركيب الحجر:

طريقة الخلطة أو الأسمنت وهذه الطريقة تتم بعد عملية الطرطشة للواجهات ثم يركب الحجر عليها ولكنها تصلح لأنواع حجر معينة كالحجر الأرني والسوري.

الطريقة الميكانيكية أو الرول بلاك مع الزاوية ويستخدم هذا النوع من التركيب للأحجار التي تمتص المياه لاسيما الحجر السعودي.
ويستخدم السيجما أيضا في التشطيبات الخارجية ويترواح سمكه من 4 إلى 6ملم.
وهناك أيضا الواجهات الكلادينح وهي عبارة عن واجهات من ألواح معدنية.
وأخيرا الحجر الجيري وهو نوع من الطوب الأسمنتي بألوان وأشكال مختلفة.

أعمال المحارة:
ويكون حساب أعمال المحارة الداخلية بالمتر ويتراوح سعره من 6 إلى 8 جنيهات (مصنعية) ثم تبدأ أعمال الكرانيش للأسقف ويتراوح سعر المتر فيها من 10 إلى20 جنيها ( تحسب بالمتر الطولي حسب كمية الشغل بها لبروز إضاءة أو أماكن للستائر وغيرها)

أعمال السيراميك
وبالنسبة لتشطيبات المطبخ والحمام بالسيراميك فيتراوح سعر متر السيراميك من 30 إلى100 جنيه وتكون مصنعية العامل للمتر من 10 إلى 15 جنيه فلو افترضنا أن مساحة المطبخ 40م فيكون تكلفة تشطيب جدرانه بالسيراميك حوالي 2000 جنيه أما أرضيات الفيلا فتتكلف حوالي 14 ألف جنيه في حالة استخدام السيراميك أما في حالة استخدام البلاط الموزايكو يكون المتر منه حوالي 20 جنيه وبالتالي تتكلف الفيلا حوالي 20×200 = 4000 جنيه.

وتتراوح مصنعية المتر من الدهانات من 6 إلى 10 حب جودة العمل وأثناء أعمال الدهانات يتم تسقيط الأبواب والشبابيك ثم يعطي الوجه الأخير من الدهانات وتركب أطقم الصحي والأحواض ويتم تفعيل المفاتيح الرئيسية للفيلا.

وبذلك تنتهي التشطيبات للفيلا بعدها يتم عمل السلم سواء بالرخام أو البلاط أو الموزايكو والذي يتراوح (مصنعية) سعر المتر المربع فيه من 50 إلى150 جنيه، وأعمال الحدادة للسلم يكون سعر مصنعية المتر الطولي منها حوالي 500 جنيه ، وعندما عمل شبابيك الألوميتال يكون سعر المتر منها حوالي 600 جنيه شاملة الخامات بالتركيب وبذلك تنتهي تشطيبات الفيلا الداخلية والخارجية.
​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*






























































































































































































​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشرووع برج التقوى معماري و إنشائي
http://www.4shared.com/dir/ISQFsnmk/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2RXtmVOY/_Word.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع انشاء فندق الراجحى بمكة المكرمة
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ktrxc17edvfpxb0/DWG.,BOQ.++MAKKAH+HOTEL.rar*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*التمديدات الكهربائية و التسليك*

*التمديدات الكهربائية و التسليك*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*خطوات عمل الكهربائي*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/WU9WWhig/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*جديد اعمال الحدادة
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*دورة التقسيم المعماري للمهندس عمرو ربيع 

http://www.babup.com/getfile/11849/vGYAznJxdLUzs1p*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*المرجع فى التركيبات والتمديدات الكهربية 

د. محمود جيلانى
أستاذ بكلية الهندسة - حامعة القاهرة

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmwdhzmub0e9nt2

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الخوازيق
http://www.4shared.com/office/qW8e2l4a/__2.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*دهانات الجرافياتو*


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (6 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم المواضيع التي تنشر او يمكن فتحها على برنامج (4shared) اواجه مشكلة في كيفية عملها لا اعرف كيف افتح الملفات واظطرني ذلك الى عدم تنزيل ملفات (4shared

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس عدي صبار قال:


> السلام عليكم المواضيع التي تنشر او يمكن فتحها على برنامج (4shared) اواجه مشكلة في كيفية عملها لا اعرف كيف افتح الملفات واظطرني ذلك الى عدم تنزيل ملفات (4shared
> 
> ارجو المساعدة



*اريد امثلة حقيقية حتى يمكن الرد*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسعار مصنعيات تاسيس الكهرباء للشقق تاسيس فقط 25 جم للنقطة 
اسعارمصنعيات تشطيب الكهرباء 500 جم مدة التنفيذ 2 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات تاسيس السباكة والصحي للحمامات 700 جم للقطعة ( مطبخ + 2 حمام =2100 جم ) مدة النفيذ 2 يوم 
اسعار مصنعيات تشطيب السباكة والصرف الصحي 200 جم للقطعة ( مطبخ + 2 حمام = 600 جم )
اسعار مصنعيات الدهانات والنقاشة بدون اعمال ديكور 15 جم للمتر مدة التنفيذ 15 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات الدهانات والنقاشة اعمال ديكور للحوائط حسب الاتفاق و التصميم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال قطاع السعد 300 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس صغير 450 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس وسط 550 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس الكبير 750 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس الكبير الجامبو (دابل جلاس) 850 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 12ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات الدوارن للشبابيك 150جم لكل شباك او بالكونة 1 يوم 
اسعار مصنعيات النجارة للشقق 2500 3 يوم
اسعارمصنعيات لزق و تركيب السيراميك للحوائط والارضيات 15 جم للمتر مربع مدة التنفيذ حسب المساحة ( 100 متر مربع تنتهي في 2 يوم )
اسعار مصنعيات تركيب الرخام للحوائط 50 جم للمتر 
اسعار مصنعيات تركيب الرخام للارضيات 30 جم للمتر 
اسعار تركيب قطعيات مخصوصة للرخام يتم زيادة المتر 10 جم 
اسعار الباركية واتش دي اف حسب النوع والكمية 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر مدة التنفيذ 5 يوم
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) من 90 الي 150 جم للمتر حسب التصميم الذي سوف يتم تنفيذة مدة التنفيذ 5 يوم 
اسعار وتكاليف حمامات السباحة 
اعمال حفر مساحة40 متر مسطع بعمق 1.2 متر 12000 جم 
مصنعيات بناء الجدار العازل 2500جم 
مصنعيات صب خراسانة مرحلة اولي 40000جم 
تاسيس دورة تغذية وصرف 6500 جم 
مصنعيات صب خرسانة مرحلة تانية 35000جم
مصنعيات العازل مرحلة ثانية 7500جم 
مصنعيات تركيب سيراميك 8000 جم 
اسعار الاشراف في حالة رغبتكم وجود مشرف للاستلام من الصنايعية *​
*حداده ونجاره وفرمجه الصب على الشركه 
سعر المتر للخرسانه العاديه 80ج
وخرسانه مسلحه 200 ج وعلاوه 10 ج على كل دور*​
*ـــ باب شقة مقاس 100سم تخانة 2 بوصة يوجد انواع كثيرة لابواب الشقق والسعرحسب تصميم ومواصفات شكل الباب يبدء من 350 جنية إلي 900 جنية
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه كونتر تجليد وشين ابلاكاش زان

245
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب موسكي حشوة موسكي

250
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt حشوة خشب مهرم 2*4

235
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt حشوة خشب مهرم 2*5

250
باب غرفة 90 سم لوتر تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt

245
باب غرفة 90 سم فيبر سادة تخانة 2 بوصه خشب اندونيسي 

240
باب غرفة 90 سم فيبر اندونيسي ( لوترنظارة ) تخانة 2 بوصه 

255
باب غرفة 90 سم فيبر ايطالي ( لوترنظارة ) تخانة 2 بوصه 

240
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب ابلاكاش أرن 2*5

240
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب ابلاكاش زان 2*5

270
باب غرفة 90 سم سلسلة تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt

210
ــــ جميع ابواب الغرف 80 سم و70 سم بتقل 10 جنية عن سعر الباب 90 سم

ثانيا : الشباك ـــ شيش ايطالى أو شيش عادى

شباك 100*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

245
شباك 100*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك اربع ضلف =

255
شباك 120*100 لمعة عادية تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

280
شباك 120*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك اربع ضلف =

270
شباك 120*100 لمعة سلسلة تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

305
شباك 120*120 لمعة عادية تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

290
شباك 120*120 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

330
شباك 150*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك = 

330
شباك 150*100 سلسلة لوك تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

405
شباك 200*100 سلسلة لوك تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

505
شباك 200*120 سلسلة لوك تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

560
شباك دوران 100*100 قطر 25 سم سلسلة لوك شيش وزجاج وسلك =

450
شباك دوران 120*100 قطر 25 سم سلسلة لوك شيش وزجاج وسلك =

560

شبابيك المناور زجاج وسلك فقط تخانة 2 بوصه
شباك منور 100*100 زجاج وسلك عادة

110
شباك منور 80*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك

195
شباك منور 80*100 زجاج وسلك عادة

105
شباك منور 80*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك حلق 10 سم

140
شباك منور 70*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك 

100
شباك منور 60*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك 

90
شباك منور 80*80 زجاج وسلك عادة

92
شباك منور 80*80 زجاج وسلك عادة

92
شباك منور 70*70 زجاج وسلك عادة

85
شباك منور 60*80 زجاج وسلك عادة

75
شباك منور 60*60 زجاج وسلك عادة

75

ثالثا : البلكونه شيش ايطالى او شيش عادى
بلكونة 100*220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

460
بلكونة 100*220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

475
بلكونة 120*220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

500
بلكونة 120*220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

540
بلكونة 90 *220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

435
بلكونة 90 *220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

450
بلكونة 80 *220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

380
بلكونة 80 *220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

400
بلكونة برفان 100*220 تخانة 2 بوصه سلك وزجاج لمعة سلسلة قوائم 6سم 

300
بدون شيش
بلكونة برفان 90*220 تخانة 2 بوصه سلك وزجاج لمعة سلسلة قوائم 6سم 

295
بدون شيش
بلكونة برفان 80*220 تخانة 2 بوصه سلك وزجاج لمعة سلسلة قوائم 6سم 

290
بدون شيش

رابعآ : الحلق

ــــ سعر المتر الطولي من الحلق عرض 15 سم تخانة 2 بوصه

17 جنبه*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*مقالات تنفيذية
http://www.bunyanq8.com/index.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسعار مصنعيات تاسيس الكهرباء للشقق تاسيس فقط 25 جم للنقطة 
اسعارمصنعيات تشطيب الكهرباء 500 جم مدة التنفيذ 2 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات تاسيس السباكة والصحي للحمامات 700 جم للقطعة ( مطبخ + 2 حمام =2100 جم ) مدة النفيذ 2 يوم 
اسعار مصنعيات تشطيب السباكة والصرف الصحي 200 جم للقطعة ( مطبخ + 2 حمام = 600 جم )
اسعار مصنعيات الدهانات والنقاشة بدون اعمال ديكور 15 جم للمتر مدة التنفيذ 15 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات الدهانات والنقاشة اعمال ديكور للحوائط حسب الاتفاق و التصميم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال قطاع السعد 300 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس صغير 450 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس وسط 550 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس الكبير 750 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس الكبير الجامبو (دابل جلاس) 850 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 12ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات الدوارن للشبابيك 150جم لكل شباك او بالكونة 1 يوم 
اسعار مصنعيات النجارة للشقق 2500 3 يوم
اسعارمصنعيات لزق و تركيب السيراميك للحوائط والارضيات 15 جم للمتر مربع مدة التنفيذ حسب المساحة ( 100 متر مربع تنتهي في 2 يوم )
اسعار مصنعيات تركيب الرخام للحوائط 50 جم للمتر 
اسعار مصنعيات تركيب الرخام للارضيات 30 جم للمتر 
اسعار تركيب قطعيات مخصوصة للرخام يتم زيادة المتر 10 جم 
اسعار الباركية واتش دي اف حسب النوع والكمية 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر مدة التنفيذ 5 يوم
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) من 90 الي 150 جم للمتر حسب التصميم الذي سوف يتم تنفيذة مدة التنفيذ 5 يوم 
اسعار وتكاليف حمامات السباحة 
اعمال حفر مساحة40 متر مسطع بعمق 1.2 متر 12000 جم 
مصنعيات بناء الجدار العازل 2500جم 
مصنعيات صب خراسانة مرحلة اولي 40000جم 
تاسيس دورة تغذية وصرف 6500 جم 
مصنعيات صب خرسانة مرحلة تانية 35000جم
مصنعيات العازل مرحلة ثانية 7500جم 
مصنعيات تركيب سيراميك 8000 جم 
اسعار الاشراف في حالة رغبتكم وجود مشرف للاستلام من الصنايعية 

حداده ونجاره وفرمجه الصب على الشركه 
سعر المتر للخرسانه العاديه 80ج
وخرسانه مسلحه 200 ج وعلاوه 10 ج على كل دور

ـــ باب شقة مقاس 100سم تخانة 2 بوصة يوجد انواع كثيرة لابواب الشقق والسعرحسب تصميم ومواصفات شكل الباب يبدء من 350 جنية إلي 900 جنية
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه كونتر تجليد وشين ابلاكاش زان

245
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب موسكي حشوة موسكي

250
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt حشوة خشب مهرم 2*4

235
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt حشوة خشب مهرم 2*5

250
باب غرفة 90 سم لوتر تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt

245
باب غرفة 90 سم فيبر سادة تخانة 2 بوصه خشب اندونيسي 

240
باب غرفة 90 سم فيبر اندونيسي ( لوترنظارة ) تخانة 2 بوصه 

255
باب غرفة 90 سم فيبر ايطالي ( لوترنظارة ) تخانة 2 بوصه 

240
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب ابلاكاش أرن 2*5

240
باب غرفة 90 سم تخانة 2 بوصه خشب ابلاكاش زان 2*5

270
باب غرفة 90 سم سلسلة تخانة 2 بوصه خشب mrt

210
ــــ جميع ابواب الغرف 80 سم و70 سم بتقل 10 جنية عن سعر الباب 90 سم

ثانيا : الشباك ـــ شيش ايطالى أو شيش عادى

شباك 100*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

245
شباك 100*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك اربع ضلف =

255
شباك 120*100 لمعة عادية تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

280
شباك 120*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك اربع ضلف =

270
شباك 120*100 لمعة سلسلة تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

305
شباك 120*120 لمعة عادية تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

290
شباك 120*120 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك =

330
شباك 150*100 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وزجاج وسلك = 

330
شباك 150*100 سلسلة لوك تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

405
شباك 200*100 سلسلة لوك تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

505
شباك 200*120 سلسلة لوك تخانة 2 بوصه زجاج وسلك =

560
شباك دوران 100*100 قطر 25 سم سلسلة لوك شيش وزجاج وسلك =

450
شباك دوران 120*100 قطر 25 سم سلسلة لوك شيش وزجاج وسلك =

560

شبابيك المناور زجاج وسلك فقط تخانة 2 بوصه
شباك منور 100*100 زجاج وسلك عادة

110
شباك منور 80*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك

195
شباك منور 80*100 زجاج وسلك عادة

105
شباك منور 80*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك حلق 10 سم

140
شباك منور 70*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك 

100
شباك منور 60*100 لوك سلسلة زجاج وسلك 

90
شباك منور 80*80 زجاج وسلك عادة

92
شباك منور 80*80 زجاج وسلك عادة

92
شباك منور 70*70 زجاج وسلك عادة

85
شباك منور 60*80 زجاج وسلك عادة

75
شباك منور 60*60 زجاج وسلك عادة

75

ثالثا : البلكونه شيش ايطالى او شيش عادى
بلكونة 100*220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

460
بلكونة 100*220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

475
بلكونة 120*220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

500
بلكونة 120*220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

540
بلكونة 90 *220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

435
بلكونة 90 *220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

450
بلكونة 80 *220 عادة تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

380
بلكونة 80 *220 لوك تخانة 2 بوصه شيش وسلك وزجاج القوائم 6سم 

400
بلكونة برفان 100*220 تخانة 2 بوصه سلك وزجاج لمعة سلسلة قوائم 6سم 

300
بدون شيش
بلكونة برفان 90*220 تخانة 2 بوصه سلك وزجاج لمعة سلسلة قوائم 6سم 

295
بدون شيش
بلكونة برفان 80*220 تخانة 2 بوصه سلك وزجاج لمعة سلسلة قوائم 6سم 

290
بدون شيش

رابعآ : الحلق

ــــ سعر المتر الطولي من الحلق عرض 15 سم تخانة 2 بوصه

17 جنبه

اعمال الحفر ونقل المخلفات
تختلف تكاليف تنفيذ اعمال الحفر على حسب نوع التربة وطبيعتها . وموقع المشروع والطرق المؤدية اليه . وعلى حسب المعدات المستخدمه . والاوقات المسموح فى العمل بها ( عدد ساعات العمل ) وفى ذلك تفاصيل كثيرة .

وبالنسبة لاعمال الحفر فى دوله مثل مصر فهى فى المتوسط كألاتى 

1- حفر فى تربة رملية او طينية يتراوح السعر ما بين 3 الى 6 جنية / م3 على حسب موقع المشروع .
2- أما إذا كانت التربة صخور رسوبيه ضعيفة ( مثل احجار الجير ) او من التربة المتصلده او الطفلة المتحجره فيتراوح سعر الحفر ما بين 25 - 30جنية / م3 
على ألا يستلزم ذلك استخدام الشاكوش او الجاك همر 

3- فى حالة التربة الصخرية والتى يستلزم لها جاك همر فيتراوح السعر ما بين 50 الى 60جنية / م3 

وهذة الاسعار عالية تشمل المعده وكل ما يلزم لتشغيلها وصيانتها وخلافة .

* اما بالنسبة لاسعار المعدات اذا اضطرت لاستخدام معده باليوميه او الساعه فتتراوح اسعار المعدات كالاتى 

1- لودر 50 الساعه 60-70 جنية 
واليومية اجمالا 400 جنية تشمل سبع ساعات عمل كامله 

2- لودر 66 الساعه تتراوح ما بين 100- 120 جنية 
واليومية تقريبا 700 جنية شامله 7 ساعات عمل 

3- حفار بوكت متوسط الساعه تتراوح ما بين 100 - 150 جنية 
واليومية تتراوح ما بين 700 الى 1000 جنية .

4 - حفار ( شاكوش او جاك همر ) اليومية فى المتوسط من 1200- 1500 جنية 
ومن الصعب الحصول على المعده بالساعه ( تشغيلها ساعه او ساعتين ) لما فى ذلك من تكاليف للمعده .
الاسعار داخل جمهورية مصر العربية 
* سعر الخامات 
الرمل يختلف على حسب موقع المشروع وقربة من المحجر ويتراوح ما بين 7 الى 25 جنية /م3 حسب الموقع والمحافظه

- الزلط الفاير يترواح السعر ما بين 25 الى 40 جنية / م3 
- الزلط المتدرج يتراوح حسب المحجر وحسب نوع الزلط وحجمه ويتراوح ما بين 35 الى 60 جنية / م3
- تربة قطع جبل تتراوح ما بين 25 الى 35 جنية / م3

** سعر المعدات اللازمة للفرد والتسوية 
لودر 66 ظوافر تتراوح اليومية ما بين 600 الى 800 جنية / يوم وفى حالة الحساب بالساعات الساعة تتراوح ما بين 90 الى 100 جنية / ساعه

- ولودر 50 سكينه يتراوح السعر ما بين 400 الى 500 جنية / يوم وفى حالة الساعات الساعه تتراوح ما بين 50 الى 60 جنية 


* سعر الماء على حسب الموقع ومصدر الماء فى حالة شراء ماء من خارج الموقع السعر يتراوح ما بين 15 - 25 جنية / م3 

* سعر الهراس على حسب قدرته وحجمه وعلى حسب حالته ويتراوح فى المتوسط ما بين 700 الى 1000 جنية / يوم 
وفى حالة الساعات الساعة تتراوح ما بين 100 الى 150 جنية / ساعه

* سعر الاختبارت . اختبار بروكتور المعدل هو المستخدم ويختلف السعر على حسب المكتب القائم باعمال الاختبارات وعلى حسب عدد النقط وفى المتوسط اجراء الاختبار نفسة لمرة واحدة يتكلف من 200 الى 300 جنية بالاضفه الى سعر النقطة المختربة والتى تكون فى المتوسط 50 الى 80 جنية للنقطة .*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مسجد
http://www.youtube.com/user/CIVILENGINEERINGHOSS/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*تسليح سقف فلات
http://www.4shared.com/office/QhqagE1K/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال البياض
http://www.4shared.com/office/vM3_UK0o/_7_online.html

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال البياض
http://www.4shared.com/office/j7-w1v2G/_6_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ كاملة
http://dc184.4shared.com/doc/Q9PBj1wh/preview.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ اللبشة المسلحة
http://dc402.4shared.com/doc/OK3cRsH_/preview.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*دورة المهندس عمر عبد العزيز للتصميم الانشائى 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/AYxjATPu/Eng_Omar_Abd_EL_Aziz.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*عزل المبانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/mQ2WN7xT/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*كورس مساحة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?eg5xa45afzwt7*​


----------



## 3pecial (8 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز ولكن الافضل ان تضع هذه الصور فى ملفات pdf هيكون الموضوع اكثر فاعليه


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*دهانات الجزيرة*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ كاملة
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3101/022009/data/
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3202/012009/data/*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*الشدات الخشبية فى أعمال النجارة المسلحة
http://dc152.4shared.com/img/zK9cliub/preview.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*نجارة مسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/54iq44dr/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*ورشة أعمال النجارة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/zK9cliub/___.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*حدادة مسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/5ymo6rxN/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*النجارة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/MAD6pZuY/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*الانشاء المعمارى
http://dc127.4shared.com/doc/9ZHCvfWm/preview.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*الخشب
http://dc356.4shared.com/doc/Ir5MzcKF/preview.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*نجارة مسلحة ... رابط ثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/PNzxSfFK/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*تشطيب الحمام و المطبخ
http://www.4shared.com/office/NRnXYImZ/_____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملاحظات تنفيذية*

*ملاحظات تنفيذية*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*ورشة الكهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/office/R25353ii/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال التكسيات للارضيات و الحوائط .... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/office/I1CmPVL9/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ البلاطات (solid slab) والشرح وفقا للكود المصري مهندس محمد لطفي سنبل

http://www.mediafire.com/download/21am94p9amwvtju/S_1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b6l6h3db732562h/S_2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/lz69l2ulvlyvb9h/S_3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/tssbazj7bmm1kfh/S_4.rar*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*التوصيلات الكهربائية في المباني*

*التوصيلات الكهربائية في المباني*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الصحية د. نادر جواد ربيع النمرة 
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...fclqcRzU-6oJ8kUFAIRCRZQ&bvm=bv.56146854,d.Yms*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحث تركيبات صحية 
http://www.4shared.com/office/86NkEVdW/file.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*سيراميك الارصيات
http://www.4shared.com/dir/urf0ed8W/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات تنفيذ
http://www.youtube.com/user/abdelaleem79/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*سيراميك و بورسلين
http://www.4shared.com/file/9GjOGojR/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*البلاط بانواعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/Kx_xJn0B/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*الارضيات الخشبية
http://www.4shared.com/file/hk99OskT/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*الارضيات .... متميز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/z0gw42tX/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة شيتات الاكسل
http://www.4shared.com/rar/YokC0f9I/Excel_Sheets_library_-____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحث الأخشاب و التعاشيق
http://www.4shared.com/rar/GpuB0Bsf/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*التشطيبات المعمارية للحوائط و الارضيات ... مميز
http://www.4shared.com/file/IyJK03ga/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/CF2WBWhp/_online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*نظم الانشاء
http://www.4shared.com/office/TH0Cl7I2/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصميم الطرق
http://www.4shared.com/file/qqPpC4Hk/_1_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*كتاب الانشاء المعمارى
http://www.4shared.com/office/6bTUyTcA/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الميكانيكية
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...jXbiSBA5Z7mE2nhQtdVqqUQ&bvm=bv.56146854,d.Yms*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...lSJIndlCnaDbMCvcagSwfUQ&bvm=bv.56146854,d.Yms*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*تركيبات ميكانيكية - Video Lectures
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...JwgCYdlwLIr67nBY1Lg6WeA&bvm=bv.56146854,d.Yms*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الميكانيكية 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9fwy3NUQKwYJrNh53lho0OLH11eGYHxn*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ كاملة
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...-4D4Dg&usg=AFQjCNFa-9fIyhhZmrbfKYRKbNDrwQbj-w

http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...-4D4Dg&usg=AFQjCNHitIsDJugb9IKmxO9sze6q1GNcHQ*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*القصارة
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...nIH4Ag&usg=AFQjCNG0PK_0C5sbKgLYQ8K95RAG3pSMrw*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال حصر الكميات
http://www.4shared.com/zip/JVsgL0Am/___online.html

*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصميم المستشفيات و المراكز الطبية
http://www.4shared.com/file/ROMHOOpo/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الفنية محاضرة التغذية مهندس احمد رفاعى 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/l...ضرة+التغذية+مهندس+احمد+رفاعى+[Recovered].pptx*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصميم غرفه اشعه مقطعيه 
http://www.4shared.com/zip/siJryGYc/______.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الفنية الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/T3yuKooS/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*معايير تصميم و تخطيط المستشفيات
http://www.4shared.com/document/Ysm0tfCt/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحث المستشفيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/Sh0L6zcw/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحمامات و المطابخ
http://www.4shared.com/office/4gOuVW7h/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*الانفاق
http://www.4shared.com/office/ftjkUb4d/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/1JtPeBzC/__online.html*​


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (11 نوفمبر 2013)

كل الشكر والامتنان للباشامهندس الله يحفظك ويوفقك لكل خير امييييييييين
:34:


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (11 نوفمبر 2013)

اللهم امين 
اللهم احفظ مصر شيبها وشبابها ومساجدها


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع ترميم
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9as8s93184bdhxg/مشروع+الترميم.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/office/pyllfxV3/___-__-__.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*بناء المنزل
http://www.4shared.com/office/1YoQyhVV/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*ديكورات الحجر و الرخام .... ملفات باوربوينت
http://www.4shared.com/dir/aStmMz0x/_online.html#dir=aStmMz0x*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*البياض ... القصارة ... اللياسة ... المساح ... البلاستر
http://www.4shared.com/office/dw7lJRKR/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/office/n1lTlrPg/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*البناء بالطوب
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/mfarraa/files/2010/03/محاضرة-2-أعمال-البناء-بالطوب.pdf*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحث اثار الحريق على المبانى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/p5zW65uD/_____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*محاضرات ترميم
http://dc474.4shared.com/download/w48FYSh8/_online.rar*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*المرجع فى التركيبات الكهربائية
http://www.4shared.com/office/70c4ORLa/-2013-_.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*مراحل الاعمال الكهربائية
http://www.4shared.com/office/zdU8tuji/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*محاضرات ترميم و تدعيم المنشآت
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8qe40s748383qe8/محاضرات+ترميم+وتدعيم+المنشآت(2).pdf*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*Design ... Yasser ELLethy*

*Design ... Yasser ELLethy*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*احترف اعمال البياض
http://www.4shared.com/rar/r_r2l-Wp/_______tashtibaat_by_wwwengasw.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/WUISPzEh/_______tashtibaat_by_wwwengasw.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*دفتر حصر اعمال التشطيبات
http://www.4shared.com/file/vWOindXE/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/ufhD3C8z/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/office/uX1g8nfI/_online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*الارضيات المرتفعة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lLloLR41/___g_.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lXdWYf8y/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاسقف الزائفة ... المعلقة ... المستعارة ... الساقطة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mfwc9lV7/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*العزل المائى ... المبانى الادارية ... المصاعد ... السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/8iMVI9Iw/__1.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*القواطيع ... متميز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xQTBy9ls/patition_1.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/x1bt6Zo7/curtain_wall.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*ابحاث مركز رعايه صحية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qwEylLKm/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة سابقة الصب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/bli3ncTF/pre_fabricated__I_.html*​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لما تقدمه من خدمه ومجهود كبير


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*جديد اعمال الحدادة
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*القواطيع 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Gut0Lfrv/partition_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/exB_4beA/partition__VIDIOS.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/SuvGIsIH/partitions_final.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xQTBy9ls/patition_1.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*لعشاق الفيلات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/FrYmC8ws/final.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجميل الشوارع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VEPfE10r/presentation_ola.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*عزل القاعدة المسلحة بالصور
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9kjGkMhw/_____07-09-2011.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنظمة الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_hvgX4qi/Fire_system.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*فيديو تحليل اللبشة بالساب
http://www.4shared.com/video/AzHbwL-j/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qevG2nVL/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*صور حدادة حمام سباحة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ecMjdE8D/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملاحظات تنفيذية
الخرسانة العادية
1م3 ( 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 250 كجم أسمنت + 125 لتر ماء )
الخرسانة المسلحة
1م3 ( 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 350 كجم أسمنت + 175 لتر ماء )
1 م3 مونة ( 1 م3 رمل + 300 كجم أسمنت )
تنتج 40 م2 بياض سمك 2 سم
1 م3 مونة ( 1 م3 رمل + 300 كجم أسمنت )
تنتج 40 م2 بلاط ( سمك المونة أسفل البلاط 2 سم )
( 2 لتر أساس + 2 كجم معجون + 6 لتر دهان )
تنتج 16 م2 دهانات
الالف طوبة ( 25*12*6 ) مبانى تحتاج الى 250 كجم أسمنت
الالف طوبة تنتج 13 م2 مبانى نصف طوبة
م3 مبانى يعادل 8 م2 مبانى نصف طوبة
...............................................
وصلة الضغط 50 مرة ضعف قطر السيخ بحد أدنى 1م
وصلة الشد 65 مرة ضعف قطر السيخ بحد أدنى 1 م
يتم الوصل للاقطار أقل من 32 مم
الاقطار اعتبارا من 32 مم فأكبر يتم وصلها باللحام أو الوصلات الميكانيكية
لايزيد الوصل فى المقطع الواحد عن 25% من الحديد
تكسيح الحديد فى الكمرات الطرفية يتم فى سبع البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة
تكسيح الحديد فى الكمرات المستمرة يتم فى خمس البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة ويمتد الى ربع البحر النظيف المجاور
وصل الاسياخ فى خمس البحر النظيف
أماكن وقف الصب فى خمس البحر النظيف
لاتقل المسافة بين السيخين عن 2.5 سم أو أكبرهما قطرا أيهما أكبر
طول ضلع مكعب الخرسانة 15 سم
اجهاد كسر المكعبات الخرسانية بعد 28 يوم من تاريخ الصب 250 كجم / سم2 ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك و يتم اختبار 3 مكعبات
يتم اختبار 3 مكعبات بعد 7 أيام من تاريخ الصب و يجب ألا تقل مقاومة أى منهم عن 75% من مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 28 يوم من تاريخ الصب
الغطاء الخرسانى للاعمدة و الكمرات و البلاطات 2.5 سم و الاجزاء الملامسة للتربة كالاساسات و الحوائط 5 سم
اذا زاد عمق الكمرات عن 60 سم يضاف برندات
زاوية تكسيح الكمرات حتى عمق 60 سم 45 درجة و أكبر من 60 سم تكون 60 درجة
المسافة بين التكسيح السابق و اللاحق تساوى ارتفاع الكانة
يتم عزل الحوائط قبل الارضية فى حمام السباحة
يفضل الطوب الاسمنتى المصمت فى الجزء الملامس للتربة و الحمامات و المطابخ لقدرته على تحمل الرطوبة
أقل قطر يستخدم فى الاساسات و الاعمدة و الكمرات و الحوائط 12 مم



*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/JpxIY55F/concrete_stairs.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/hJNJ59qC/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*قاموس مدنى و عمارة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dorgcDKn/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*نظم الانشاء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xwOYHWiv/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*معمارى فيلا
http://www.4shared.com/rar/jvKQr4-_/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*متانة الخرسانة ... مميز
http://www.4shared.com/file/t-Q1NPRC/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*تسليح سلالم ... اوتوكاد ... مميز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/h1amG57G/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصادر الرخام
http://www.4shared.com/file/B1DhF79e/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/L1k9uAdW/_a3.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*كود البياض
http://www.4shared.com/office/CfRJy0am/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*أعمال اللياسة
http://www.4shared.com/office/9bnfPNZ9/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

* الكودات الخاصة بالهندسة المدنية 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3UA9qt4M/____.html#dir=3UA9qt4M*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاعمال الصحية ... مميز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/AcYx4_hb/_2008-2009_.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/bPurRz2D/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*خطوات تنفيذ البناء*

*خطوات تنفيذ البناء*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*العزل المائى و الحرارى و الصوتى
1
http://www.4shared.com/office/14DbfclL/___online.htm
2
http://www.4shared.com/file/I8N0ZojW/__online.htm
3
http://www.4shared.com/rar/2fK4Qarp/_online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاساسات السطحية
http://www.4shared.com/office/Sons0SYp/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*انظمة تنفيذ المباني الغير تقليدية
http://www.4shared.com/office/DaWrRGao/____.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/ET3xPFc9/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*أعمال الشدات الخشبية
http://www.4shared.com/file/LNyYT6ZU/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*النجارة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/L-3I5qfr/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*عزل كيمياويات البناء الحديث*

*عزل كيمياويات البناء الحديث*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*تسليح الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.4shared.com/video/eX5b10Jq/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/Lp5KUM8U/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/1ECaxAdP/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*معدات الموقع ... متميز و حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/office/u_E0aH7z/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*GRC ... حصرى ... متميز
http://www.4shared.com/file/erddLfxv/final___GRC_.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/file/5D3fkrak/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*معدات الموقع ... شامل ... حصرى ... مميز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/r-NITh0h/1__.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*هذا هو البحث النهائى ... خطأ غير مقصود ... لذا لزم التنبيه*

*معدات الموقع ... شامل ... حصرى ... مميز
http://www.4shared.com/office/u_E0aH7z/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*تكسيات الواجهات الخارجية ... مميز
http://www.4shared.com/file/wnLT6f9I/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاعمال الصحية و الكهربية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/SnH3kvGD/se7i.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*معدات الموقع
http://www.mediafire.com/download/w9w937did3x2623/معدات.7z*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسماء وعناوين شركات المقاولات بمصر
http://www.4shared.com/dir/C-69O17m/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9asIfHbe/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاعمال الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/BNFpqhVV/Final_Se77y.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/q1D8xOT_/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/CtUE4DTC/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/office/azRMOd48/_wwwzag-archcom______.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتي للجدران باستخدام الصوف الصخري
يستعمل الصوف الصخري بكفاءة عالية في تطبيقات العزل الحراري والعزل الصوتي ومنع انتشار الحريق حيث يوفر جميع هذه المزايا في وقت واحد وذلك لتميزه بمعامل توصيل حراري منخفض جداً 
و لقدرته العالية على امتصاص الموجات الصوتية الساقطة عليها
الصوف الصخري يتميز بأنه ذو خلايا مفتوحة وهو ما يمكنه من امتصاص معظم الموجات الصوتية الساقطة عليه .. وقد تم اختبار امتصاص الصوت لعدة أنواع من الصوف الصخري
وذلك طبقاً للمواصفة الأمريكية ASTM C423حيث اظهرت النتائج معامل امتصاص صوتي مرتفع جداً
استخدام الصوف الصخري كعازل صوتي : يتم تبطين الجدران الخارجيه ( من الداخل ) بمادة الصوف الصخري والتي تباع على هيئة الواح أو رولات .. وبأسماك مختلفه ( 2.5 و 5 سم و 10 سم )
ما تحتاجه هنا سماكة 5 سم .. سواءا باستخدام طبقتين من سمك 2.5 سم بينهما بلاستيك أو باستخدام طبقة واحده بسمك 5 سم 
يتم تثبيت الصوف الصخري بالطريقة التالية : 
1- يتم تركيب مدادات خشبيه مقاس 5×5 سم أسفل الجدار المطلوب عزله 
2- يتم تركيب مدادات خشبيه مقاس 5×5سم بشكل رأسي فوق المدادات التي تم تركيبها سابقا وتتباعد عن بعضها مسافة تساوي عرض اللوح او رول الصوف الصخري .
3- يتم تركيب مدادات خشبية مماثلة للمدادات السفلية في أعلى الجدار
4- تثبيت شرائح الصوف الصخري بين القوائم الرأسيه والمدادات العلوية والسفلية مع تثبيتها بمسامير ذات ورده كبيره كي لا تخترق المسامير شرائح الصوف الصخري
5- يتم تثبيت الواح جبسية لتغطي الواح الصوف الصخري وتثبيتها الى القوائم بالمسامير أيضا .
ملاحظه : يمكنك استبدال المدادات والقوائم الخشبية بمدادات معدنية من الصاج المجلفن التي يستخدمها اصحاب الجبس للاسقف المعلقة وتكون هنا من قطاع 5×5 سم حر 






*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*عرض تشطيب شقة
أرضيات الشقة سيراميك كليوباترا أو الفا 50*50
حوائط الحمامين و المطبخ سيراميك كليوباترا أو الفا
كرانيش للشقة كاملة
الدهانات بلاستيك مع دهان تعتيق للحائط الرئيسى للريسيبشن
سقف معلق للريسيبشن
5 أبواب خشب طبيعى و دهانات أستر
السباكة للحمامين و المطبخ
أطقم الحمامات من كليوباترا
أطقم خلاطات استثمارى
تشطيب الكهرباء للشقة
سعر المتر المسطح يبدأ من 700 جنيه مصرى*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*بالصور صب البلاطات الممسوسة
http://www.4shared.com/office/suwwvHiy/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع صحية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/eSPxV11L/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاسطوانة الكاملة فى اعمال حصر الكميات 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Auk34TUH/________.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/e1bTcnud/up_by_fantastic_engineers.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9asIfHbe/____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسطوانة اعمال الانشاءات
http://www.4shared.com/dir/lYXZb5fd/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسطوانة تصميم الاعمده
http://www.4shared.com/rar/cM9B98ku/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاسطوانة الكاملة فى اعمال حصر الكميات 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Auk34TUH/________.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز ... الخرسانة سابقة الصب ... تحفة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/i6VsZmuC/precast_research_final.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*شرح تصميم السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TBZWErot/2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-W-wnW3-/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/SxRqEpgZ/_3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dgK8OnHv/_4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/NEV6ASac/_5_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*من أهم أنشطة الشركة هي خدمة البناء للغير أو البناء بالمشاركة وفيما يلي تفاصيل عروض البناء للغير 
أولاً : عروض التوريد والتنفيذ: 
أ –عرض المباني المتكاملة أو الهيكل الخرساني: 
ونقدم من خلال هذا العرض توريد الخامات وعمل المصنعيات بالكامل وحتى انتهاء التنفيذ مع الإشراف الهندسي الكامل من خلال نخبة من المهندسين والفنيين المتخصصين والأسعار تشمل جميع هذه العناصر وبأفضل الأسعار ونقدم من خلال هذا العرض جميع التصميمات المعمارية والإنشائية ومنظور الواجهات هدية لعملاء الأندلس المصرية بدون مقابل وفيما يلي نموذج لأحدي المقايسات الاسترشادية 
مقايسة استرشادية للهيكل الخرساني: 

البيــــــان الوحدة الفئة 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وصب خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات متوسط 85 كجم حديد / م3 م3 990 جم 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وصب خرسانة مسلحة للأعمدة والأسقف H.P أو flat slabمتوسط 110 كجم حديد / م3 م3 1120 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل مبانى طوب طفلى مثقب 1/2 طوبة عادى شامل الطوب ومونة الاسمنت. م2 44 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل محارة داخلية شامل مونة الاسمنت والرمل. م2 23 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل محارة خارجية شرح البند السابق. م2 35 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل بياض جرافياتو ضهارة الوان وخامات عادية شامل المون والعمل على سقالة البطانة. م2 25 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل طرطشة اسمنتية واجهات / مناور على سقالة م2 19 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل كيما ستون / جرانوليت واجهات / سلالم على سقالة البطانة. م2 27 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل دهان بلاستيك للوجهات شامل الخامات على سقالة البطانة. م2 38 جم 
بالمتر الطولى توريد وتركيب حلوق خشب لابواب والشبابيك. م ط حسب القطاع 
بالكيلو جرام توريد وتركيب حديد كريتال للاسوار قطاعات عادية. كجم 12 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل عزل رطوبة دهان 2 وجه. م2 12 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل عزل لفائف ممبرين بالبشبورى على سطح ناعم مع الدهان اسفله وعمل التجارب قبل التشغيل. م2 36 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل عزل حرارى فوم بسمك متوسط 4 : 5 سم. م2 17 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل خرسانة ميول سمك متوسط 10 سم لصرف المطر. م2 33 جم 
وضعت هذه الأسعار على أساس طن الحديد 4500 جم وطن الاسمنت 500 جم.
اعمال الرخام والسباكة والكهرباء والديكورات والالومنيوم حسب الاتفاق على المواصفات المطلوبة.
فى حالة طلب مواصفات خاصة يتم الرجوع للادارة الفنية لتحديد الاسعار.
عروض البناء بالتقسيط او مقابل وحدات يتم بالرجوع للادارة المالية.


ب –عرض الأعمال المجزأة: 
ونقدم من خلال هذا العرض التوريد وعمل المصنعيات بالكامل لأعمال مجزأة مثال تعلية دور او الرووف أو التشطيبات الداخلية أو عمل حمامات السباحة والتنفيذ من خلال مهندسين وفنيين متخصصين والأسعار تشمل جميع هذه العناصر وبأفضل الأسعار. 
ثانيا : عرض التنفيذ بنظام التكاليف بالإضافة إلى نسبة الإشراف cost plus 
نقدم من خلال هذا العرض ارخص أسعار المصنعيات مع اقل نسبة للإشراف وهى 7% والتي تتم من خلال نخبة من المهندسين والفنيين المتخصصين على أن يتم توريد الخامات بمعرفة المالك. 
يمكن القيام بإدارة المشروع بالكامل وتدبير الخامات بمعرفتنا في حالة طلب ذلك من قبل المالك حسب الإتفاق. *


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد 

توفيقنا من الله عطائنا من الله علمنا من الله 
سوف نتعلم باذن الله الذى اذا اراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون 

مصطلحات النجاره والحداده والتشطيبات 
جمع وبحث وتقديم 
م/ محمد زكى اسماعيل 


بعض المصطلحات النجاره والحداده والتشطيبات فى جمهورية مصر العربية فقط لكى تعم الفايده على الجميع وليعلم البلدان الاخرى ان هذة المصطلحات خاصة لمصر فما مصطلحاتكم 
فهل نستطيع ان نجعل هذة المصطلحات عامة على الوطن العربي ام كل بلد مختلفه 
نحن نريد ان نوحد المصطلحات عامة على الوطن العربي 
فى ال ان الصور اكبر من مقاس الصفحة فيرجى فتح الصور فى صفحة مستقلة 

اولا مصطلحات النجاره بالصور 
ميزان خيط (شاغول او عصفورة )



























ميزان زمبة 





اساير 






طبالى جوانب او طفشة او عارضة 







عروسة او مقص 





الشيكال 







الخابور 






شيكال او الواح الزنق او الدكم 






المدادات 






القباقيب 






اللقطة 






الفرشات 






تفاصيل الواح السقف يرجى تحميل الملف لمعرفة التفاصيل 






لوح الداير 






اللقوة 






الواح اسكندرانى 






قورة على قورة 






الضفدعه 






المزراب 





انوف درج 







سده وسده 





 للمزيد من الصور حول مصطلحات النجارة وتنزيل الصور مجتمعه على هذا اللينك 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Qj61np


ثانيا مصطلحات الحداده بالصور 
الكرسي فى الحداده 








































البرندات 






فواتير 




















شوكة مروحه 






الزمت الحديد 






وصلات الحديد 






السندوتش 






تجنيط الحديد 






تفاصيل الحديد المكسح 






الكرفتة 






كعب العمود






رباط چوينت ورباط شطرنج 






كانة قفيز 






الجوايط 





للمزيد من الصور حول مصطلحات الحداده وتنزيل الصور مجتمعه على هذا اللينك 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ai1heC


ثالثا مصطلحات التشطيبات 
ووتر استوب 






الحرامية 






البؤج 






طرطشة 





خية 








كاب 






السوك 






شناوى ادية عراميس لحام مرقد 






تشحيط مبانى 






بسكوت 






سمكة 






رقبة قزاز 






شمبر






بلسقاله






سكينة






مقطف






خلاطة نحله (بلدى )





للمزيد من صور مصطلحات التشطيبات وتنزيل الصور مجتمعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pZ0bZU

نحتاج الى معرفة بقية المصطلحات الجديده فى مصر وكذلك بعض المصطلحات من الوطن العربي 
يجب جعل المصطلحات موحده لجميع البلدان العربية على هذا الموضوع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/T7ZkZ8uw/Final_Report_2011.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع توسعة الحرمين باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.4shared.com/office/OSx2S8op/Final_Report_Emad.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ جراج متعدد الادوار
http://www.4shared.com/office/Iv3hQuYO/Final_Report_eng_Hytham_adel.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع تنفيذ صحية
http://www.4shared.com/office/6ZLF6s6F/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى و المعمارى
https://www.facebook.com/groups/samarfineart86/files*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ مقدمه لحديثي التخرج والطلبه

http://www.megaenglib.com



*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملفات دورة إعداد مهندس مكتب فنى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/AKDHC2jW/_____.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد باللغة الإنجليزية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-zpkX6aV/_4___.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تشطيب الواجهات بكسر الرخام*

*تعد لياسة كسر الرخام ( كسر رخام وطني – كسر رخام اسباني ) من أفضل الحلول الاقتصادية لتشطيب واجهات المباني والمنشآت بأسلوب عصري يجمع بين الدقة وروعة التنفيذ وبين الجودة والمتانة في ان واحد 
- حيث تتميز لياسة كسر الرخام بالصلابة والمتانة والثبات كما تتميز بألوان متعددة للواجهات الخارجية ومقاومة للرطوبة والحرارة والعوامل الجوية المختلفة مع ضمان لمده عشرة أعوام علي الأعمال .
- كما تستخدم المادة على الأسطح الاسمنيتة ويمكن استخدامها على البلوك مباشرة او اللياسة .
- ويتم تصنيع مواد كسر الرخام بجودة عالية حيث تعتمد على التقنية الاسبانية في المواد الاولية والتصنيع بامتياز من جورنال الاسبانية





























*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ مقدمه للطلبه وحديثي التخرج ... جارى التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/dir/r4t2bkGs/_______.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدني الألكترونية
https://www.facebook.com/pages/مكتبة-المهندس-المدني-الألكترونية/240195199393665*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع تخرج في التنفيذ ... مميز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/56AugqNS/__________pdf.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*أبحاث تكسية الواجهات
1
http://www.4shared.com/document/KGiEy1ir/_online.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/document/Qfcz2ONi/__online.html
3
http://www.4shared.com/file/9pT_zorH/_online.html
4
http://www.4shared.com/document/YiGt6G5j/__online.html
5
http://www.4shared.com/file/8P2a6D1z/Isolation.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع برج سكنى ... معمارى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/EGldHlO3/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*حدادة سقف فلات و مصمت و سلم دائرى
http://www.4shared.com/video/f97ANT4t/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع استيل .... تحفة
http://www.4shared.com/get/AVje0WEx/___online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الصحية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/ow56B9ci/___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/xUP2_tj-/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبةالهندس المدنى
http://www.mediafire.com/#y1dbruncjmqfr*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*قناة المهندس المدنى
https://www.youtube.com/user/eng0Ahmed0alNahhal/videos?shelf_id=1&sort=dd&view=0*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*أبحاث الصحى و الزجاج
http://www.4shared.com/office/3ooP19WF/__word.htm

http://www.4shared.com/file/qO9iieSe/__online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/office/-dZLeAJJ/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/fSvgvRC4/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحث الأجهزة الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/office/caIXyFuT/final___.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأسقف المعلقة .... تحفة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/S7GHO4Rm/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*كتب المهندس / ياسر الليثى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/le27gHQd/__-_.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*الرخام
http://www.4shared.com/office/lkdoGOsk/_5_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*final ( G.R.C) باللغة العربية
http://www.4shared.com/file/bsx_OAaM/final___GRC_.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلالم الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/file/JpxIY55F/concrete_stairs.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/dWSz8Nuo/research_about_stairs_Finally.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/file/Aqmobb4s/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال الحصر
http://www.4shared.com/file/yTaPXSYo/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/yBT8z4Zi/___1_.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحث عن السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/W10oBLMz/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعمال الحصر و الاعمال الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_flTkklM/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/MkFM6caX/___online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة التصميم 2050
http://www.4shared.com/file/G6J_mFM1/__2050.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة المطبوعة
http://www.4shared.com/office/Xb1zR2bL/Bomanite_Stamped_Concrete_Pres.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*محاضرات فيديو انشاء معمارى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/CdNhrx_M/__online.htmlM*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة و الاخشاب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xNWRHzRr/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/czxdjzSA/___.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشاريع تنفيذية .... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/V6R2bvdi/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*ورق حائط اسقف و حوائط
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lmcEV0Ao/____.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*الطوب
http://www.4shared.com/office/UgakFpk9/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*المصطلحات الكهربائية و الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/9w9dYsPF/__online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*نظم الانشاء .... حصرى .... متميز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_5gscNfZ/__online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*التعاشيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/YoteAkdx/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*تشطيب الحوائط و الارضيات و الواجهات الخارجية .... الإصدار النهائي
http://www.4shared.com/file/5GntimFe/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/G3iuKxF7/___online.html
OR
https://www.mediafire.com/#9uha65or757ah*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*التصميمات التنفيذية ... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4ruWRDQD/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tcBvdXTu/___online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأبواب و الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/office/7HMKGGaf/windodoor.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/NbspgAeK/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*خطوات بناء الفيلا بالصور
http://building-villa.blogspot.com/2013_11_01_archive.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع فيلات و مسجد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/jfrO-HJI/___online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشروع الفلل
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VttTSJqm/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ 2050
1
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DAarjLIq/__online.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQXZuAgJ/__1.html
3
http://www.4shared.com/folder/JRXxFhf2/__online.html
4
http://www.4shared.com/folder/US6YhDZp/__1.html
5
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة مهندس التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/79jnXuCm/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*العزل كامل
http://www.4shared.com/file/emtqACDk/_online.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحث العزل
http://www.4shared.com/video/41_20J1a/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*انواع الانشاءات
http://www.4shared.com/file/aM0e8reJ/__online.htm*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*جديد اعمال الحدادة
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأبواب و الشبابيك
https://www.mediafire.com/#9uha65or757ah​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة مهندس التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/kQIJQbIA/_online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*التصميمات التنفيذية لبرج .... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dVXw4TmR/_online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى على الميديافاير 2050

http://www.mediafire.com/?1z7mioeq1lcl7
http://www.mediafire.com/?puqgp9gndjnb3
http://www.mediafire.com/?79d3y9t6ul55t

https://www.mediafire.com/?pt304s24l5yg2



https://www.mediafire.com/#y1dbruncjmqfr
https://www.mediafire.com/#9uha65or757ah​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*فلاش اكثر من روعة
http://b66k.net/files/23831.swf*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*أحمد الله أن جعلنى مهندسا مدنيا​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*التشطيبات المعمارية
http://www.4shared.com/file/mzv5in07/final.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصميم مسجد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/rqsc0Okl/__online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاخشاب .... تحفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/bvtjHCYs/Wood_Final.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصميم المستشفيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/AQcOsfNy/final.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ جراج التحرير ...... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/Iv3hQuYO/Final_Report_eng_Hytham_adel.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/bFgqIf7J/report_.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*التوتال استيشن
total station final
http://www.4shared.com/office/p9HiVyau/total_station_final.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/bsx_OAaM/final___GRC_.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة سابقة الصب .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/i6VsZmuC/precast_research_final.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصميم برج سكنى .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/NSkzahnS/final_project.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتى
http://www.4shared.com/office/gKTgop1F/SOUND_ISOLATION_RESEARCH.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*معدات الموقع .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/u_E0aH7z/___online.htm​*


----------



## حسام محمد السعيد (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشاريع التخرج 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/u3iaCrTv/__online.html
​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*الارضيات الخشبية نهائى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QlAI7i3q/___online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسقف معلقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/fVgYXzBE/_online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*كود الاساسات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AA.rar​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*صور عالم التنفيذ 2050
https://www.mediafire.com/#xyzo3szdwmaul​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*الكود المصرى لاعمال الرى*

*الكود المصرى لاعمال الرى

http://ia360703.us.archive.org/4/items/codepart1/Vol-1.rar

http://ia360706.us.archive.org/21/items/codepart2/Vol-2.rar

http://ia360705.us.archive.org/20/items/codepart3/Vol-3.rar

http://ia360705.us.archive.org/19/items/codepart4/Vol-4.rar

http://ia360701.us.archive.org/23/items/codepart5/Vol-5.rar

http://ia360709.us.archive.org/9/items/codepart6/Vol-6.rar

http://ia360709.us.archive.org/4/items/codepart7/Vol-7.rar​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/office/gb7btO7g/___2_.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Zg2mTjLD/__online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*الارضيات المرتفعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/uShtWhc-/__online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9CYNFb2l/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/79jnXuCm/_online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*أعمال الشدات الخشبية .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/LNyYT6ZU/___online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحث تشطيبات هندسة القاهرة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/da_derKt/____.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*تشطيب شقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/nB66U1WD/-_online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*الزجاج
http://www.4shared.com/file/K3joFk7P/_online.htm

الزجاج مكرر
http://www.4shared.com/file/J6kFS_8K/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/lXiRQ5Lk/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Uwu4Dxi6/___.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملفات التنفيذ .... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1CTJX0Bk/_online.html​*


----------



## Eng.M Fadeel (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس موضوع اكثر من رااااااائع والله انا لسه في اولي مدني بس الموضوع ده سببلي الصراحة قلق كبيرررر *:80: يا تري الواحد هيقدر يفهم كل الحاجات القيمة ديه في مدة ال 4 سنوات واكون عارفها وفاهمها بعد التخرج :8: والف شكر بجد ليك


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/folder/uIWuahgI/MyPhotos2050.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسس الاشراف على مشاريع الصرف و المياه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/99010867/206096a0/_________.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة و الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/ebU-QfHC/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tRWrI_L6/_online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأسقف المستعارة
http://www.4shared.com/file/-Hi9t46g/__online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/M4Drt48g/__online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/TKRJhhsX/_online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/S7GHO4Rm/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/WU9WWhig/__online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكسيات .... تحفة
http://www.4shared.com/office/N3tb_FXb/__online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/office/peGGTSCn/___all__2_.html*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/hU61UcLT/___all.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/rx2Pw_H3/__online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w7AY8weX/__online.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/i14cl25S/__2.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/PWFLyZw1/_online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9asIfHbe/____.html​*


----------



## شاهندة سمير (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور عالم التنفيذ 2050

http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

شاهندة سمير قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم السلالم الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/cp8xlQGK/___online.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w7AY8weX/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/UL-oPUBS/___.htm​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ


http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3101/022009/data
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3202/012009/data

​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات الخشبية
http://www.4shared.com/office/rAf1Q-tS/__5.html​*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الطرق
http://www.4shared.com/file/lPCI2B-_/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات فيديو
http://www.4shared.com/video/nCtSMYTS/Lecture_07_-_Typical_Floors.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/Yp9c2Z5_/Lecture_08_-_Roof_Floor__RC_Sl.htm

http://www.4shared.com/video/aDFnhZG1/Lecture_05_-_Foundations__Grou.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/GXRiGYUR/Lecture_05_-_Stairs.htm


http://www.4shared.com/rar/h2FoPEZB/lecture_05_-_domes.html



http://www.4shared.com/rar/x6-nJ0pU/DrTamer_Lectures.htm

http://www.4shared.com/video/e6tcpI_4/Lecture_09_-_Domes.htm

http://www.4shared.com/office/VoI-FYNR/Lecture_03_-_Planssections_Adv.htm
*​


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/FmPl_1rF/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتب مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/-oaWstjZ/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات ترميم و تدعيم المبانى
http://www.4shared.com/office/Zs4zjMAL/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9asIfHbe/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/e1bTcnud/up_by_fantastic_engineers.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعمال نزح المياه*

*اعمال نزح المياه
https://www.mediafire.com/#mdg6sljy6yn3q​*


----------



## يونس الدايمي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات مدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2N3RGTvw/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050
https://www.mediafire.com/#mdg6sljy6yn3q​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1243320622​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث عن اعمال الدهانات

http://www.mediafire.com/?ij5t3q4ohc6ab01​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات كبارى ... عربى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dnBYtSZo/part1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tfvQTRrf/part2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QOnCSboL/part3.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TYC3eYeR/part4.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/GrQk0HtC/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/user/morshaya/videos
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1muSfswVrSw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh7oD88HkpE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zdNhdWExUs​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/t-3569rE/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*عرض تقديمى لمشروع محطة التنقية*

*عرض تقديمى لمشروع محطة التنقية .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/FmDiV0Fy/____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/Q8CISQrW/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*توسعات محطة مياه السنبلاوين*

*توسعات محطة مياه السنبلاوين .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/fzVj17-a/___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/5Vil1jfP/___.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ محطة كهرباء .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/950wVQ9W/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ اعمال الصرف الصحي*

*تنفيذ اعمال الصرف الصحي .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/IMZRFw5F/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/sglpcwbz/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/IaK9iCXi/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مشروعات الصرف الصحي*

*تنفيذ مشروعات الصرف الصحي .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/W-LxEJg7/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/dir/Q4LFAej5/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مبنى ادارى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4HQeLvYl/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعمال الحصر*

*اعمال الحصر
http://www.4shared.com/dir/cGRtJxAR/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية*

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/jtQxAUwI/__2050.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور عالم التنفيذ 2050*

*صور عالم التنفيذ 2050

http://www.4shared.com/dir/uIWuahgI/MyPhotos2050.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مجرى خرسانى للكابلات الكهربائية
http://www.4shared.com/office/TY5KbfJD/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/kQIJQbIA/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
https://www.mediafire.com/#mdg6sljy6yn3q
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية الخاصة لخريجين مدنى فقط*

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله 


توفيقنا من الله عطائنا من الله علمنا من الله 
سوف اضع بين يديكم اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية الخاصة لخريجين مدنى فقط 

حيث ان كثر اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية الموجوده على النت هى اسئلة تخص اصحاب الخبرة وليس حديث التخرج 
حيث ان مدير الشركة يريد التاكد بان حديث التخرج هل يفقة شيئا فى التنفيذ ام لا لذلك يختبرة بمعلومات هندسية وتنفيذية لكى يتاكد بانه مناسب للعمل معه ام لا .. اما المهندس صاحب خبرة 8 سنوات فاكثر لايحتاج المدير بان يساله اسئلة عملية لانه خبرة .. فيساله اسئلة مثل لماذا تريد العمل فى هذة الشركة ؟ كيف ترى نفسك بعد 10 سنين اخرى ؟ وهكذا 

فهذة الاسئلة ليست مناسبة لحديث التخرج 

لذلك اضع بين ايديكم الاسئلة التى سوف تواجه كل مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج للعمل فى مواقع التنفيذ وماخوذة من تجارب المهندسين ومن تجارب شخصية 

بسم الله 

اولا بيقرا ال c.v وبيسالك انت خذت دورات ايه ؟ ونزلت التدريب فين ؟ 

ثانيا بيسالك على مشروع تخرجك اسمه ايه ؟ وبيعمل ايه ؟ واستفد منه ايه ؟

واياك تقوله ان مشروعك خرسانه وكانك معاك مشروع سكة او طرق لانه سوف يسألك فيه وكانك مش عارف يبقى مهندس فاشل بالنسبة له وتعتبر كذاب وتروح فى داهية فخليك واثق من نفسك وقول الصدق 



1- عندك قاعدة خرسانية 2*3 م ............ بالنسبة للحديد الفرش هيبقى فى اى اتجاه ؟ وليه ؟

2- اشرحلى اختبار الslump test ? وبنعمله ليه ؟

3- لما بنيجى نصب الخرسانة بناخد كام مكعبات الكسر عشان نعمل ليهم اختبار ؟ وكل كام متر مكعب ؟ 

4- المترالمكعب الخرسانة درست فى الكلية انه يتكون من .8 م3 زلط و .4 م3 رمل؟؟ مع العلم ان مجموع النسب دى يعطى 1.2 م3 فما تفسيرك لذلك ؟؟

5- فاصل صب الخرسانة المسلحة بيكون عند( الزيرو شير) ولا( الزيرو مومنت)؟؟ وليه ؟؟

6- بنوصل الحديد فى الكمرات عند ............... (الركائز ولا الوسط ) وليه ؟؟

7- ازاى بتستلم الخنزيرة من النجار ؟؟؟؟؟

8-الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى البلاطة الفلات يسمى ف السوق ب ............... 

9- لو الارض صخرة وانت عايز تحفر على عمق 3 متر .. فأى نوع من انواع عربية الحفار تستخدم لحفر الصخور ؟

10- لماذا تستخدم الاحلال تحت الخرسانه العادية ؟

11- ايه نوع الاسمنت المستخدم فى الاساسات ؟ والمستخدم فى السقف ؟ والمستخدم فى حوائط الخزان؟

12 - لو وصلتلك تقرير بان مكعبات الكسر فشلت بعد 28 يوم اتعمل ايه ؟ 

13- ما اسم القطعه الخرسانية التى توضع فى ال cover فى الكمرات والسقف والاعمدة والاساسات ؟ وما سمك ال cover لكل منهم ؟ وليه بنستخدمها ؟

14- الوصلات فى الحديد تقول 65 مرة القطر فكم طول الوصلة لسيخ قطرة 22؟

15- وزن المتر الطولى للاسياخ معروفة فى جدول الحديد .. افرض انت مش معاك الجدول ومش حافظة ازاى تطلع وزن المتر الطولى لسيخ قطرة 16 من غير جدول ؟

16- الحداد لو سالك وعايزك تفصلة الكانه لكمرة طولها 30*70 يبقى طول السيخ للكانه الواحده كم متر ؟

17- كثافة الحديد بساوى كم ؟ وكثافة الخرسانه العادية والمسلحة بيساوى كم ؟

18- المتر مسطح مبانى فيه كم طوبة ؟ والمتر مكعب مبانى فى كم طوبة ؟

19- اذا كان عندى عمود طوله 30 سم وعرضة 60 سم وارتفاعه 3 متر ازاى اعرف وزن العمود ؟

20-ايه الفرق بين التيودوليت ؟ والتوتال استيشن ؟

21- كيف تستلم الاعمدة ؟ وكيف تستلم السقف ؟

22- وفى نفس الوقت كان فيه حدادين مسلح جايين يعملوا مقابلة ... فالمسئؤل قال ادى الجمل وادى الجمال .... المهندس موجود والحداد موجود ..اختبر الحداد يا بشمهندس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقى المطلوب منك فى البند 22 تكون عارف شوية مصطلحات النجارة والحدادة ومصطلحات التنفيذ عشان تختبرهم وانواع الخشب وايه الفرق بين الالواح والعروق فى الخشب ووزن المتر الطولى للسيخ لكل قطر​
يعنى مهندس مدنى ممتاز لازم يتعب شوية من اولها ولازم تكون مستعد فى الاسئلة دى عشان تعدى المقابلة الشخصية بنجاح وتبدا فى العمل ثانى يوم مباشرة 


واسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكبير بان يوفق كل مهندس فى الوطن العرب وفى مصر وان يوفق مصر كلها فى الخير والسلامه 

وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسطوانة الترميم و التدعيم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/04MXm300/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسليح سلالم ... اوتوكاد ... مميز ... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/h1amG57G/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسليح .... اوتوكاد*

*تسليح .... اوتوكاد​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملاحظات تنفيذية*

*ملاحظات تنفيذية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/aClm11Yz/False_ceiling.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*لعشاق التنفيذ .... روعة الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/office/1KkSLhgg/abyat_ceiling_2013_2.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/0AEoAUCZ/abyat_ceiling_2013_3.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/x18CwLsI/abyat_ceiling_2013.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجلد صور الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/dir/Cwl2MMtE/images.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعمال السيراميك
http://www.4shared.com/office/dFWqiVgX/Ceramic_Tiles__Doaa_Maryam_Ali.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*سبراميكا كليوباترا
http://www.4shared.com/office/NGnnLXTF/1CeramicaCleopatraGroupCollect.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/rj4Y_Jcg/1CeramicaCleopatraGroupCollect.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعمال البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/file/xbT15kYJ/Tiles_Workshop.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكسيات المصمته*

*التكسيات المصمته .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/N3tb_FXb/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*final بحث الأجهزة الصحية*

*final بحث الأجهزة الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/mobtz3ST/final___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الصحية .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/3ooP19WF/__word.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/qO9iieSe/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصرف الصحي*

*الصرف الصحي
http://www.4shared.com/office/8taa-MEX/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*اهداء الى كل مهندس مدنى*

*اهداء الى كل مهندس مدنى 
http://www.4shared.com/video/Fb_ftsSM/_____-_____-__-_YouTube.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4phyJ9Ik/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/GDiiv6hN/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mj3RUSM2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية .... اوتوكاد
https://www.mediafire.com/#mdg6sljy6yn3q​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة التنقيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/biYXqiLd/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*التصميمات التنفيذية دكتور مجدي تمام 2005*

*التصميمات التنفيذية دكتور مجدي تمام 2005
http://www.4shared.com/office/fAqV7mru/_____2005.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/lV-4aHPh/_____2005.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*التصميمات_التنفيذية_د.هشام على أسيوط
http://www.4shared.com/office/fy1grSFh/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/H7jj6vgH/___3_.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/odyyOeen/_3--.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mzb9mjbw/__-____-__.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/ld7Zs0Oe/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/CdNhrx_M/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*نظم الانشاء .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_5gscNfZ/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*التشطيبات المعمارية .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/5GntimFe/__1.htm
بحث الواجهات الخارجية .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/G0tw2J8_/___online.htm
الابواب و الشبابيك .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/db6iYb3E/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*فواصل التمدد و الهبوط
http://www.4shared.com/file/fp6HbCve/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/sHqkxTWu/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسليح حمام سباحة .... اوتوكاد
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/mdg6sljy6yn3q//HanyEssmat2050
https://www.mediafire.com/#mdg6sljy6yn3q​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل ماتريده فى الاساسات*

*كل ماتريده فى الاساسات
http://www.4shared.com/file/wEJchORf/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/mdg6sljy6yn3q//HanyEssmat2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*
دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ
بعد اضافه عدد من المحاضرات وتغيير الروابط .
العدد 34 محاضره




دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ
بعد اضافه عدد من المحاضرات وتغيير الروابط .
العدد 34 محاضره 
الجزء الاول
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه .نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?MqfoEq
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?8aLOgd
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?LFsrYy
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?knmuyu
الجزء الثاني
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?z4HzOc
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3qYR9
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?e72cwR
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?axrp1O
الجزء الثالث
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?ms6sAO
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ctIlh
الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?OUI3xK
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?Y1dv0B
الجزء الخامس
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQp5DU
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?h2YhgP
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MonND
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?bxS2PS
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?74lDpS
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZutIBs
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?VKMQwn
الجزء السادس
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?dBSpPy
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?otiBWY
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?q8Hgq5

نتابع الجزء السادس تنفيذ الاعمده
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZnKz99
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?9PXQlE
الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?seJYgA
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?PG5q31
الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?Dh6lG7
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ibgwt9
*اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?g8tFaG
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?bfWOWT
نتباع الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات السولد سلاب(solid slab)
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?OS0D8M
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?WmKbA0
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?EtxGxf
المحاضره الربعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?qZfdyG​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية اوتوكاد*

*الحوائط الستائرية اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/zip/p4XzXq8n/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*الزجاج .... ملف تحفة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/2jRkDNB5/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات المنزلقة .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/gR2bnNeF/Finaaaaal.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع استيل .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/get/AVje0WEx/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع هندسة صحية كامل
1
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dDuC1Sad/___.htm
2
http://www.4shared.com/rar/gbbtlyU4/___.htm
3
http://www.4shared.com/rar/baFGuSX6/___2.htm
4
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lOPt2IEJ/___3.htm
5
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tIujA9Bm/___4.htm
6
http://www.4shared.com/rar/a6zmRGPj/__online.htm
7
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9iVgcdwc/___online.htm
8
http://www.4shared.com/file/LM566AP0/_online.htm

​*
*مشروع الهندسة الصحية 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/aNCvPUQG/___online.htm​*
*محاضرات الهندسة الصحية وشبكات المياه
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-vBH6Ohf/____.htm​*
*تصميم شبكة الصرف الصحى والمياة
http://www.4shared.com/office/UByYsE2E/____.htm​*
*تصميم الصرف الصحى 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/l7_eLnaL/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارضيات*

*ارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/gcV_V0In/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث مشروع مدينة الرحاب*

*بحث مشروع مدينة الرحاب 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qDv8G9Ne/________By_wwwengaswancom.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة*

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/gbl74LJF/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات المهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.mediafire.com/download/h...+المهندس+ياسر+الليثي+(محدّثه20013)ا.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c...+المهندس+ياسر+الليثي+(محدّثه20013)ا.part2.rar

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/lpyartoq2ngzq/Eng._Yasser_El_Leathy​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*البلاط .... ملف متميز
http://www.4shared.com/file/gGs3wW9D/A_-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/M3Wl78Yd/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كورسات عين شمس
http://www.4shared.com/dir/jDe_N5Ql/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*المبانى السكنية التجارية الادارية*

*المبانى السكنية التجارية الادارية
http://www.4shared.com/office/eb5ccYIL/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*المصاعد
http://www.4shared.com/file/bb85buUc/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*المواسير المستخدمة فى شبكات الإنحدار و المجمعات*

*المواسير المستخدمة فى شبكات الإنحدار و المجمعات 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DOR89n1G/3-_______-2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*المرجع فى التركيبات الكهربائية .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/70c4ORLa/-2013-_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملف كامل عن الاعمدة
http://www.4shared.com/dir/ixrr1Cp_/Design_of_Columns_-_Fantastic_.html_​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/g9wsmDot/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات الخشبية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*برنامج فتح ملفات الاوتوكاد 
http://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight/download-draftsight​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*prestressed concrete*

*prestressed concrete
http://www.4shared.com/office/pg-qTRh9/prestressed_concrete_a_fundame.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسعار مصنعيات تاسيس الكهرباء للشقق تاسيس فقط 25 جم للنقطة 
اسعارمصنعيات تشطيب الكهرباء 500 جم مدة التنفيذ 2 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات تاسيس السباكة والصحي للحمامات 700 جم للقطعة ( مطبخ + 2 حمام =2100 جم ) مدة النفيذ 2 يوم 
اسعار مصنعيات تشطيب السباكة والصرف الصحي 200 جم للقطعة ( مطبخ + 2 حمام = 600 جم )
اسعار مصنعيات الدهانات والنقاشة بدون اعمال ديكور 15 جم للمتر مدة التنفيذ 15 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات الدهانات والنقاشة اعمال ديكور للحوائط حسب الاتفاق و التصميم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال قطاع السعد 300 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس صغير 450 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس وسط 550 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس الكبير 750 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس الكبير الجامبو (دابل جلاس) 850 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 12ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات الدوارن للشبابيك 150جم لكل شباك او بالكونة 1 يوم 
اسعار مصنعيات النجارة للشقق 2500 3 يوم
اسعارمصنعيات لزق و تركيب السيراميك للحوائط والارضيات 15 جم للمتر مربع مدة التنفيذ حسب المساحة ( 100 متر مربع تنتهي في 2 يوم )
اسعار مصنعيات تركيب الرخام للحوائط 50 جم للمتر 
اسعار مصنعيات تركيب الرخام للارضيات 30 جم للمتر 
اسعار تركيب قطعيات مخصوصة للرخام يتم زيادة المتر 10 جم 
اسعار الباركية واتش دي اف حسب النوع والكمية 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر مدة التنفيذ 5 يوم
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) من 90 الي 150 جم للمتر حسب التصميم الذي سوف يتم تنفيذة مدة التنفيذ 5 يوم 
اسعار وتكاليف حمامات السباحة 
اعمال حفر مساحة40 متر مسطع بعمق 1.2 متر 12000 جم 
مصنعيات بناء الجدار العازل 2500جم 
مصنعيات صب خراسانة مرحلة اولي 40000جم 
تاسيس دورة تغذية وصرف 6500 جم 
مصنعيات صب خرسانة مرحلة تانية 35000جم
مصنعيات العازل مرحلة ثانية 7500جم 
مصنعيات تركيب سيراميك 8000 جم 
اسعار الاشراف في حالة رغبتكم وجود مشرف للاستلام من الصنايعية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتب للرسومات التنفيذيه*

*كتب للرسومات التنفيذيه 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/yH4Nigif/___by_maged_yaser.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث إدارة مشروعات فاينال*

*بحث إدارة مشروعات فاينال
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4g--Of4D/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/X9i8SFj3/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات*

*الشدات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*Building Materials (Concrete - Cremec - Materials Technology - Quality Controll))*

*Building Materials (Concrete - Cremec - Materials Technology - Quality Controll)
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6-YWvUEx/Building_Materials__Concrete_-.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات بالعربى خرسانة مسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/uvCU6EIO/Reinforcement_Concrete__1_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*Design Of Concrete Tanks*

*Design Of Concrete Tanks
http://www.4shared.com/office/4GuqfkGK/Design_Of_Concrete_Tanks.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*Concrete Ain shams Up.BY ABDO ESSAM*

*Concrete Ain shams Up.BY ABDO ESSAM
http://www.4shared.com/zip/lxPhFV39/Concrete_Ain_shams_UpBY_ABDO_E.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*التصميمات التنفيذية- د هشام على*

*التصميمات التنفيذية- د هشام على
http://www.4shared.com/rar/UdeejS1i/_-___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*concrete construction*

*concrete construction
http://www.4shared.com/zip/PwZ6xD_a/concrete_construction.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*متجدد >> افضل شرح دورة برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014 للمهندس المدنى*2014 Learn Autodesk Revit Structure
*وبرامج ال BIM TECHNOLOGY
*
*من البداية الى اتقان واحتراف الريفت*
*للمهندس / محمد على*
*هندسة الزقازيق
*


*
محتويات دورة الريفت الانشائي*​*Contents Of Revit Structure 2014*
v *Introduction to the Autodesk Revit Structure software*
v *Basic Drawing and Editing Tools*
v *Setting up Levels and Grids*
v *Starting structural projects*
v *Working with Views*
v *Columns and Walls*
v *Foundations*
v *Structural Reinforcement*
v *Beams and Framing Systems*
v *Floors and Shafts and Stairs*
v *Assign of Loadsand Supports*
v *Linking AutoCAD Files*
v *Components and Families*
v *Construction Documents*
v *Dimensions and Constraints*
v *Export to Structural Program (Robot –Etabs –Safe)*
v *Export to Auto CAD Structural Detailing*
v *Export to AutoCAD*
v *Annotating Construction Documents*
v *Scheduling (Quantities and Costs)*
v *Detailing*
v *Modeling of Steel Frame and truss*
v *Printing and Publishing*​ *
شرح تسطيب وتفعيل البرنامج >>> **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7pMyLLReoI*

*لا تحرمنا من تعليقك لرفع المزيد من فيديوهات الدورة

*​


*والأن مع دروس ومحاضرات الدورة
*
*المحاضرة الاولى (فيديو) **1-**Content of Revit Course*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Y_Zr5I1zs
*
*المحاضرة الثانىة (فيديو) **2-**Interface and Levels*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEe1eV55nRU
*
*المحاضرة الثالثة (فيديو) **3-**Girds and Modefications*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kDfTF2O2k
*
*المحاضرة الرابعة (فيديو) **4-**Draw Columns*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL5C66SqLuE
*
*المحاضرة الخامسة (فيديو) **5-**Draw Beam*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYPUz1Wh18w
*
*المحاضرة السادسة (فيديو) **6-**Slab and Opening (Modfications**)*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMUKoWmmYxg
*
*المحاضرة السابعة (فيديو) **7-**Shearwalls and Fountions*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Ed_rqVcBk
*
*المحاضرة الثامنة (فيديو) **8-**Loads and Supports*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PRcsIiVZBU
*
*المحاضرة التاسعة (فيديو) **9-**PC Footing And Piles*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZLVH198Zbo
*
*المحاضرة العاشرة (فيديو) **10-**Reinforcement of Beam*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmk9oYqfMpk*​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*قاموس للهندسة المدنية للغتين الفرنسية و الانجليزية*

*قاموس للهندسة المدنية للغتين الفرنسية و الانجليزية
http://www.mediafire.com/download/maxymm2fomq31tp/Dictionary+of+Civil+Engineering.pdf

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/mdg6sljy6yn3q//HanyEssmat2050​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ارجو التثبيت للإفادة_____>>>>

​فيديوهااااااااات شرح وتعليم احترافى لدورة برنامج البريمافيرا لإدارة المشروعات للمهندس /عمر عبدالعزيز مدرس مساعد بقسم الهندسة المدنية بهندسة الزقازيق 2014

التعريف ببرنامج البريمافـــــيرا p6>>>
_________________________
يستخدم البرنامج لإعداد الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع
وحساب التكلفة والتحكم بها
وكذلك مراقبة النمو في المشروع سواء بالتقدم أو بالتأخير.
كما يقوم بحساب مدة المشروع والموارد المراد استخدامها وتحديد الاستخدام الأمثل لهذه الموارد،
بالإضافة الي القدرة علي مراجعة أي مشروع سابق ومقارنته بالوضع الحالي، ومعرفة مدي التأخر سواء علي مستوي المدة الزمنية أو علي مستوي الموارد






المحاضرة الأولى primavera 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0QhfONjQhM

المحاضرة الثانية primavera 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb9csXHWrhQ

المحاضرة الثالثة primavera 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFYrZW3wN1I

المحاضرة الرابعة primavera 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S11vinfmb1s

المحاضرة الخامسة primavera 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1ah8-9bg18

المحاضرة السادسة primavera 6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYY3spSut2I

المحاضرة السابعة primavera 7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9fuwaT2J5g

المحاضرة الثامنة primavera 8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mQEp3p9JQs

المحاضرة التاسعة والاخيرة primavera 9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yeyjqp2jRD8​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسليح مسجد اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/zip/oKbdvBV2/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/mdg6sljy6yn3q//HanyEssmat2050​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الروابط دي عبارة عن 15 فيديو لشرح مشروع الخرسانة لبرج سكني من البداية وحتي النهاية

شرح فيديو باللغة العربية لمشروع خرسانه بداية من الرسومات المعمارية وحتي الرسومات الانشائية

لمشاهدة الفيديوهات علي اليوتيوب اون لاين
تحت عنوان ""مشروع خرسانة كامل
ودي روابط الفيديوهات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6PPvx60wbM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67fhEE0JtL4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXGqr34qYC0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hek4f9XR0w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF1ELi8OPgc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeTYQsgel08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69Q3t57K_FM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTZDSEbU47Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwpVWHbDo_g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcbBfOJlR_8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4lGjXrr96Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijFPtUUmRN8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL3I35nnsS4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtbJu4GTt-Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUAGe7OiW00​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/dir/QhmcbljW/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة إعداد المهندس المدني*

*دورة إعداد المهندس المدني
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZP-9HF-8/____-_YouTube.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم السلالم*

*تصميم السلالم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلالم ... ملف متميز
http://www.4shared.com/office/GI-gqgdM/stairs_final_isa.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكسيات الخارجية*

*التكسيات الخارجية
http://www.4shared.com/office/IFreHEzL/gp_nada_w_kada_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم برج .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/NSkzahnS/final_project.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم 
**
اقدم لكم اخوانى الكرام 

الدليل التعليمي لبرنامج

**ETABS**

المهندس عماد درويش

**النمذجة وتمثيل منشآت المباني
**

الروابط

http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_1.rar


http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_2.rar



http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_3.rar


*_*اتمنى لكم الافاده*_*
*​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ادارة المشروعات ... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/b5YeU4ln/edaret_mshro3at.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف و الارضيات و الحوائط .... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/office/IZPjb5ts/presenation.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/I1CmPVL9/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ملف رائع عن الطوب 
الطوب up by fantastic engineers

كورس تعليم اللغة الانجليزية من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية 

11
كورس تعليم لغة انجليزية كامل من جامعة كامبريدج - Fantastic Engineers Team.part11

12
كورس تعليم لغة انجليزية كامل من جامعة كامبريدج - Fantastic Engineers Team.part12

10
كورس تعليم لغة انجليزية كامل من جامعة كامبريدج - Fantastic Engineers Team.part10

9
كورس تعليم لغة انجليزية كامل من جامعة كامبريدج - Fantastic Engineers Team.part09

8
كورس تعليم لغة انجليزية كامل من جامعة كامبريدج - Fantastic Engineers Team.part08

7
كورس تعليم لغة انجليزية كامل من جامعة كامبريدج - Fantastic Engineers Team.part07

6
كورس تعليم لغة انجليزية كامل من جامعة كامبريدج - Fantastic Engineers Team.part06

5
كورس تعليم لغة انجليزية كامل من جامعة كامبريدج - Fantastic Engineers Team.part05

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?8uaA2a

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?lR1r0I

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?BKIl7x

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?2DKLNE

كتاب تعليم الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?4XD3x5

كتاب تعليم البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?VVmJaY

كورس ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?t4kjT9

المكتبة الشاملة فى الساب ( برنامج ساب فيرجن 14 + تعليم البرناج كاملا ) 

8
sap v.14 - Up by Fantastic Engineers team.part08

7
sap v.14 - Up by Fantastic Engineers team.part07

6
sap v.14 - Up by Fantastic Engineers team.part06

5
sap v.14 - Up by Fantastic Engineers team.part05

4
sap v.14 - Up by Fantastic Engineers team.part04

3
sap v.14 - Up by Fantastic Engineers team.part03

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?lEEKL0

1
sap v.14 - Up by Fantastic Engineers team.part01
---------------------------------------
اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى 

4
اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى - Fantastic Engineers Team .part4

3
اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى - Fantastic Engineers Team .part3

2
اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى - Fantastic Engineers Team .part2

1
اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى - Fantastic Engineers Team .part1
--------------------------------------
كل ماتريده فى الاساسات
part 1
كل ماتريده فى الاساسات - Fantastic Engineers Team.part1

part2
كل ماتريده فى الاساسات - Fantastic Engineers Team.part2
_________


اسطوانة اعمال الانشاءات 
1
Fantastic Engineers Team اسطوانة أعمال الانشاءات.part1

2
Fantastic Engineers Team اسطوانة أعمال الانشاءات.part2

3
Fantastic Engineers Team اسطوانة أعمال الانشاءات.part3

4
Fantastic Engineers Team اسطوانة أعمال الانشاءات.part4
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Vu6FWj

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?1gurXM

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?P26tKb

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?nyxc9t

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?jBteeJ
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الطرق الشاملة 

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?UpynHH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?mUhFHu



خزانات المياه الارضية والعلوية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1H5For

مجموعة من اللوح الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fyWefi

تقرير جسات كامل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?hEu7jp

نصائح للمهندس المدنى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZNyMJT

عقد مقاولة بناء فيلا سكنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?QAZ8nK

نصائح انشاء منزل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?TimAqt

كتاب رائع يشرح برنامج سيف بالعربية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n2uLb1

شرح بريمافيرا 6 بالعربى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tiQHih

قاموس للمهندسين 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2knWv1

برنامج تصميم الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?yplSHy

عرض فنى ومالى لاعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ryyfKp

جميع الثوابت والتحويلات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ckZV4Y

مقايسة اعمال 
http://www.gulfup.com/?uEhOXS

كورس تصميم منشآت معدنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IJKFxx

كتاب حصر وحساب الكميات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5xO0nG

http://www.gulfup.com/?LVZojB

ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zfbMPU

تصميم الكمرات بجميع الطرق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ap7wVd

تعلم الادارة وتطبيق القانون داخل الموقع 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UgKVG8

اعرف كل شئ عن التسليح 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fblOg1

تصميم الاعمدة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?FUnTdo

شرح برنامج الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?iWxLrq

شرح البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?rT3C5R

مجموعة من العقود 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF

شرح برنامج الايتابس 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h8mmlt

------------------------
تحويل ملف وورد الى بى دى اف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WVYSKc

ملف جميل عن تفاصيل التلسيح وغيرها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dorZAz

القرميد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UcfMIe

مهام المهندس الاستشارى والمشرف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?vSDT9l

تفريد الحديد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rwpl87

تفريد ورسم المخططات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?xXk0oS

دورة تدريبية فى عمل الجسات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IoKfJG

مجموعة من كتب المهندس حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Csrt4R

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n8bcJt

دورة تاهيل واعداد مهندس مدنى حديث 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qG327D

دورة فى اعمال الكبارى بالصور 
http://www.gulfup.com/?3u6Rq3

الموسوعة الخاصة بأعمال التشطيبات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HcHElm

مصطلحات هندسية باللغة العربية والانجليزية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fluaBt

شيتات اكسل للتصميم 
http://www.gulfup.com/?EMJE3u

موسوعة الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام - رحمه الله - .
http://www.gulfup.com/?aM7TXy

الموسوعة العامة للسلالم تصميمها وتنفيذها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?znqkjo

الفواصل الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2LiIrY

تصميم منشآت الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1pziY1

مجموعة من العقود الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bDU7wM

تصميم القواعد المسلحة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bKtiKB

ملفات تصميم اكسل للقطاعات المختلفة واعطاء نوتة حسابية مفصلة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8cAkbR

الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودات 

الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الاول
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Jrieo
_______
الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الثانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?npUbxS
_______
الكود المصرى لتصميم الفراغات الخارجيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?WnsjX9
______
عقود
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF
_____
كود الاحمال 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?8BPF1i
_____
كود الاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?R2pYZq
_____
كود البلويمرات
كود البلويمرات - Fantastic Engineers Team
______
كود التربه
كود التربة - Fantastic Engineers Team
______
كود الحريق
كود الحريق - Fantastic Engineers Team
_______
كود الخرسانه
كود الخرسانة - Fantastic Engineers Team
_______
كود الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?YFCnQI
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?6MDnUk
كود المبانى
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?HalJrm
كود الهندسه الصحيه كاملا باجزاؤه

كود البياض 
http://www.gulfup.com/?0CzWep

كتاب ا.د/شاكر البحيرى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?unZyQT
__________
تنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات
http://www.gulfup.com/?FeUcQW
----------

________________
كل ما تريده عن تصميم وتنفيذ واشتراطات الخزانات
كل ما تريده عن تصميم وتنفيذ واشتراطات الخزانات - Fantastic engineers Team
_________________
الترميم و التدعيم
- Fantastic engineers Team الترميم و التدعيم
______________

موسوعة الهندسة الصحية
موسوعة الهندسة الصحية - Fantastic Engineers Team
________________
لوح مشاريع كاملة وبلانات لمساكن مختلفة
لوح مشاريع كاملة وبلانات لمساكن مختلفة - Fantastic Engineers Team
_______________​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*متجدد >> افضل شرح دورة برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014 للمهندس المدنى*2014 Learn Autodesk Revit Structure
*وبرامج ال BIM TECHNOLOGY
*
*من البداية الى اتقان واحتراف الريفت*
*للمهندس / محمد على*
*هندسة الزقازيق
*


*
محتويات دورة الريفت الانشائي*​*Contents Of Revit Structure 2014*
v *Introduction to the Autodesk Revit Structure software*
v *Basic Drawing and Editing Tools*
v *Setting up Levels and Grids*
v *Starting structural projects*
v *Working with Views*
v *Columns and Walls*
v *Foundations*
v *Structural Reinforcement*
v *Beams and Framing Systems*
v *Floors and Shafts and Stairs*
v *Assign of Loadsand Supports*
v *Linking AutoCAD Files*
v *Components and Families*
v *Construction Documents*
v *Dimensions and Constraints*
v *Export to Structural Program (Robot –Etabs –Safe)*
v *Export to Auto CAD Structural Detailing*
v *Export to AutoCAD*
v *Annotating Construction Documents*
v *Scheduling (Quantities and Costs)*
v *Detailing*
v *Modeling of Steel Frame and truss*
v *Printing and Publishing*​ *
شرح تسطيب وتفعيل البرنامج >>> **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7pMyLLReoI*

*لا تحرمنا من تعليقك لرفع المزيد من فيديوهات الدورة

*​


*والأن مع دروس ومحاضرات الدورة
*
*المحاضرة الاولى (فيديو) **1-**Content of Revit Course*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Y_Zr5I1zs
*
*المحاضرة الثانىة (فيديو) **2-**Interface and Levels*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEe1eV55nRU
*
*المحاضرة الثالثة (فيديو) **3-**Girds and Modefications*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kDfTF2O2k
*
*المحاضرة الرابعة (فيديو) **4-**Draw Columns*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL5C66SqLuE
*
*المحاضرة الخامسة (فيديو) **5-**Draw Beam*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYPUz1Wh18w
*
*المحاضرة السادسة (فيديو) **6-**Slab and Opening (Modfications**)*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMUKoWmmYxg
*
*المحاضرة السابعة (فيديو) **7-**Shearwalls and Fountions*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Ed_rqVcBk
*
*المحاضرة الثامنة (فيديو) **8-**Loads and Supports*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PRcsIiVZBU
*
*المحاضرة التاسعة (فيديو) **9-**PC Footing And Piles*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZLVH198Zbo
*
*المحاضرة العاشرة (فيديو) **10-**Reinforcement of Beam*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmk9oYqfMpk*​

*OR​*

http://www.gulfup.com/?um8nw6
http://www.gulfup.com/?z2uKBC
http://www.gulfup.com/?NlWoBd
http://www.gulfup.com/?iVa84P
http://www.gulfup.com/?QMWfKn
http://www.gulfup.com/?8N604N
http://www.gulfup.com/?XJGpil
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZwWCnb
http://www.gulfup.com/?CWIDW4
http://www.gulfup.com/?CeQLev




هدية متابعى الموضوع على المهندسين العرب

*تحميل برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014 بروابط مباشرة وتدعم الاستكمال​*

DOWNLOAD AUTODESK REVIT STRUCTURE 2014
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
PART 1 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?oZilij


PART 2 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?r7Nxq4


PART 3 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?LtbzGd


PART 4 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?UMZyo9​


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم حمام السباحة و السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/z3XWAT6x/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/876zS_u8/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/office/hjIUFjkz/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/JgFdgK-c/__2.html


http://www.4shared.com/office/QpM4FQmP/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الابواب و الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/file/2jrJGsdY/EKTSDADYAT_FINAL_ISa_1__2_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعمال الكهرباء بالمبانى*

*اعمال الكهرباء بالمبانى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-WvyNQER/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*انظمة الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/file/oniqxogY/Site_Works.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم صرف صحى*

*تصميم صرف صحى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/l7_eLnaL/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم برج سكنى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2RXtmVOY/_Word.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الصرف الصحى
http://www.4shared.com/office/r11kpPmv/___2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم مدرسة*

*تصميم مدرسة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4p2zLzoT/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم المساجد*

*تصميم المساجد
http://www.4shared.com/file/9fXSccGI/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*المصاعد و المآذن
http://www.4shared.com/file/nVzHfrFt/_____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/2zFfMBrl/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله 


الان وحصريا صور خبرة وتدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى الخرسانية والمعدنية لقسم الهندسة المدنية
خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى من الالف الى الياء بالاضافه الى صور توضيحية وشرح كامل لكل صورة 

الحمد لله تم تعديل جميع اجزاء تدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى بعدما حذف كل الصورة الروابط المباشرة من مواقع رفع الملفات الذى حذف كل الصور المحملة عليه 
والان وضعت الصور مرة اخرى بملف ال pdf ورفعتها على اكثر من سيرفر لكى تبقى دائمه مدى الحياة ولايحذف ابدا ان شاء الله وهذة فرصة جديده لاتعوض مرة اخرى فسارع فى التحميل قبل الحذف 

جمع وبحث وتقديم المهندس المدني 
م/ محمد زكى اسماعيل 

هذة نظرة عامه ومختصرة فى الملف 







































*
تم بفضل الله تجديد وتحديث روابط ملفات (صور خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى 7 اجزاء ) بالاضافة الى تحديث الشرح والمعلومات وتم رفعه على موقع 4shared وجارى رفعه على موقع gulfup بعدما تم حذف الروابط من مواقع الرفع الاخرى بسبب انتهاء المدة وارجو نشر الملفات على نطاق واسع لجميع المنتديات والمواقع بسبب رسائل طلبات المهندسين على ايميلى بتجديد الروابط والذى تم تحميل هذة الملفات اكثر من 20 الف مرة تحميل حتى الان فسارعوا فى النشر والتوزيع وجزاكم الله خيرا ( ولو حد عارف ايه السيرفر اللى يقدر يرفع الملفات دى الحياه )


الجزء الاول صور حفر القواعد وعمل تقفيصة الخازوق
http://www.4shared.com/office/tZxk5C6t/____doc.html

الجزء الثانى صور حفر الخازوق بماكينة C.F.A
http://www.4shared.com/office/roFZDU0S/___.html

الجزء الثالث صور تسليح القاعده واشاير الخازوق والاعمدة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/vQjGT4_q/___.html

الجزء الرابع صور تسليح الاعمدة وتركيب الركائز الثابتة والمتحركة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/ToGr0rSI/___.html

الجزء الخامس صور رفع وتركيب الكمرات المعدنية 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/7xyzhiEh/____.html

الجزء السادس صور تركيب الكمرات الخرسانية والاسقف 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QSxhiQPN/_____.html

الجزء السابع صور رصف الطرق والافتتاح

http://www.4shared.com/rar/itCnuuOk/___.html​


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله 

توفيقنا من الله .... عطائنا من الله ... علمنا من الله ...

باذن الله تعالى يكون هذا الموضوع متجدد لمشروعات محطة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى من البداية حتى النهاية وبها اكثر من 3000 صورة من مواقع التنفيذ واكثر من 100 صورة لمشاكل التنفيذ وحلولها ومرفقة معها جزء من الرسومات الهندسية فى قلب الملف ومعتمده هندسيا واداريا 


نظرا لكثرة طلبات الاعضاء على ايميلى بتنزيل باقى الاجزاء لهذا المشروع وتعديل روابط مشروعات الكبارى السابقة 
ونظرا لظروف العمل بانى لااريد تجديد الروابط كل مرة بسبب انتهاء المدة المحدده وحذفها من مواقع الرفع وهذا صعب تجديد الروابط كل شهر بانى لااملك اى خبرة حول رفع الملفات لاطول فترة سواء بمبلغ مادى او مجانى 
لذلك قررت رفع اى ملفات حصرية على موقعى الشخصي على الفيس بوك وعلى اليوتيوب لكثرة بقائهم اطول فترة فيها بدون حذف باذن الله بالاضافة الى وضع الموضوع نفسة فى هذا المنتدى العظيم 

الجزء الاول من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (الحفر )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t273270.html


الجزء التانى من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (الاحلال )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t277217.html



الجزء الثالث من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (الخرسانه العادية )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t289000.html




الجزء الرابع من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (عزل الخرسانه )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t289227.html




الجزء الخامس من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب ( تسليح اللبشة وعمل الكيكر وال water stop)
الجزء الخامس لمحطة مياة الشرب.doc - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - mohamed zaki



الى اللقاء فى الجزء السادس مع صب الخرسانه المسلحة التى استغرقت يومين متتاليين وطرق الصب بالفيديوهات عالية الجوده 

وفى حاله حذف الروابط تلقائيا بسبب انتهاء المدة يرجى تحميل المفات على موقعى على الفيس بوك (الهندسة التنفيذية )

وجارى رفع ملفات مشروعات الكبارى مرة اخرى على هذه الصفحة منعا للحذف مرة اخرى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا *



*الجزء السادس من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى 
*
*صب الخرسانه المسلحة للبشة الخزان* 

ملف بوربوينت ومرفق معه ملف يوتيوب لفيديوهات الخرسانه 

لتحميل ملف البوربوينت 


الجزء السادس صب الخرسانه المسلحة للخزان - Download - 4shared - mohamed zaki


لمشاهده فيديوهات الصب على اليوتيوب شرح الصب وعمل الهزاز الديناميكى وتسوية ودك الخرسانه 

‫الجزء السادس صب الخرسانه المسلحة للخزان‬‎ - YouTube

‫الجزء السادس صب الخرسانه السلحة للخزان 2‬‎ - YouTube

‫الجزء السادس صب الخرسنه المسلحة للخزان 3‬‎ - YouTube

*الى اللقاء فى الجزء السابع نجارة واستلام حوائط الخزان وكيفية استخراج الابعاد من الرسومات الانشائية والمعمارية ومطابقتها فى الطبيعه وماهى المعوقات التى عطلت العمل من الاعمال الميكانيكية والمواسير قريبا ان شاء الله 

فى حاله حذف الملفات من مواقع الرفع او المزيد من المعلومات زورو موقع الهندسة التنفيذية على الفيس بوك 
* 
*وجزاكم الله خيرا*



*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 

تم بفضل الله تنزل 

الجزء السابع 

لمشروعات محطة مياة الشرب 

حوائط الخزان 
النجارة والحداده والمواسير *​

هذة بعض صورة لعمل الزراجين الافرنجية 






وهذة لعمل الزراجين البلدى لحوائط الخزان الخارجية 























































وهذة جراب وعصفورة يمر بها الزراجين الافرنجية 




كل هذة الصور داخل الفيديو او الملف مع الشرح والصور حصرية لامثيل لها 


ملف pdf 
الجزء السابع - Download - 4shared - mohamed zaki





او ملف فيديو على رابط الصفحة على الفيس بوك 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200371255269242&set=vb.121314137947487&type=2&theater


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله

توفيقنا من الله ..... عطائنا من الله .... علمنا من الله 

سوف نتعلم باذن الله حول تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين بداية من المصطلحات حتى الافتتاح بالصور الحصرية وبالتفصيل الممل باذن الله 

هذة الدورة تم انتاجها بواسطة اوفيس 2010 من اجل التاثيرات والحركات التى تدعم طريقة الشرح رجاء تنزيل الاصدار 2010 حتى تستطيع المتابعه مع الاجزاء القادمة .. ويمكننى تحويلها الى الاصدارات القديمة ولكن لاتظهر بعض التاثيرات وبالذات من بداية الجزء الخامس 





تحميل الجزء الاول اصدار 2010على هذا الرابط
الجزء الأول مصطلحات النجارة بالصور


تحميل الجزء الاول اصدار 97-2003 
الجزء الاول مصطلحات النجارة 
... 
تحميل الجزء الاول اصدار 2010على سيرفر 4shared
الجزء الأول مصطلحات النجارة بالصور - Download - 4shared - mohamed zaki

​




بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسللام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمد عبده ورسول وبعد..

تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء الثانى من دورة تنفيذ مبنى ادارى بالصور 










وهذة بعض الصور داخل الملف نظرة عامه عليها 



























للحصول على الملف على رابط التحميل 


ملف اصدار اوفيس 2010
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ai1heC


ملف اصدار اوفيس 2003 
http://www.gulfup.com/?7ZgEyP


الى اللقاء فى الجزء الثالث من مصطلحات عامه
وجزاكم الله خيرا ​


بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد...

كل عام وانت الى الله اقربين ونسال الله ان يتقبل منا اجمعين 

بمناسبة رمضان تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء الثالث من مصطلحات عامة فى التنفيذ 

رابط باصدار اوفيس 2010
http://www.gulfup.com/?pZ0bZU

رابط باصدار اوفيس 2003
http://www.gulfup.com/?RPS2ZU

وجزاكم الله خيرا​​​

نظرة عشوائية داخل الملف 


​​






































​​




بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم وبعد 
تم تنزيل الجزء الرابع من دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين بملفات بوربوينت (الجسات وتقارير التربة ) 
زكاة العلم نشرة



























































لتحميل الملف على احدى الروابط 

http://www.gulfup.com/?43BxAI


http://www.4shared.com/rar/x52S38jw/___online.html


الى اللقاء فى الجزء الخامس مع بداية التنفيذ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 




بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد

تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء الخامس من الدورة بعنوان (بداية التنفيذ) 
ملف كبير وتفاصيل عميقة ونصيحة لكل مهندس يفتح الملف لاتفتحه الا ان تكون مستعد للفهم 
شير الملف على نقاط واسع وخسارة على حديث التخرج اللى مفتحشى الملف ده لانه به بداية هامه بالنسبة له والدورة مناسبة للطلبة وجميع الخبرات 








http://www.gulfup.com/?Q0JD3R



الى اللقاء فى الجزء السادس​



بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد ..
الان وحصريا تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء السادس من دورة التنفيذ مبنى ادارى بالصور الحصرية والشروحات التفصيلية 





http://www.gulfup.com/?1rxpU7

الى اللقاء فى الجزء السابع مع القواعد المسلحة والميد وحديد التسليح​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*steel project 2011*

*steel project 2011
http://www.4shared.com/rar/T2bMDBTT/steel_project_2011.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات سلالم خرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/oNDF5K0x/Stairs.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساحة*

*مساحة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/c6fN_3Wl/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلالم الخشبية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xKaakPwu/Wood_Stairs_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
المعيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق

​تنويه : الدورة هي أحدث دورات المهندس عمر وليست تكملة الدورة السابقة المرفوعة على المنتدى .. يفضل متابعتها من البداية

محتويات الدورة
الدورة 15 حلقة كالتالي :

1- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
2- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
3- قواعد وضع وتحليل الكمرات
4- إعتبارات معمارية + هبوط بلاطة الحمام
5- عمل اللوحة الإنشائي
6- عمل SAP Model
7- تصميم الأعمدة + عمل لوحة المحاور والأعمدة
8- تسليح البلاطات
9- عمل ETABS Model
10- أحمال الزلازل
11- إدخال اللبشة + إخراج النتائج + CSI Column
12- حصر الكميات + تصميم Core
13- السلالم
14- تسليح الأعمدة
15- فرق المنسوب + Hollow Blocks


للمشاهدة على Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxdTvec4SorH_AV7Est02GO599ELOavEn

"جاري رفع بقية الحلقات خلال أيام ... "

روابط التحميل كاملة على _MediaFire

_http://www.mediafire.com/folder/8333id7prsx9a/Structural_Design_Course


وانتظروا شرح تصميم ورسم لوحة Foundation
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
قريبا على المنتدى ...


" لا تنسونا ولا تنسوا المهندس عمر من صالح دعائكم جمعنا به وإياكم في الجنة إن شاء الله "
​

ارجو التثبيت للإفادة_____>>>>

​فيديوهااااااااات شرح وتعليم احترافى لدورة برنامج البريمافيرا لإدارة المشروعات للمهندس /عمر عبدالعزيز مدرس مساعد بقسم الهندسة المدنية بهندسة الزقازيق 2014

التعريف ببرنامج البريمافـــــيرا p6>>>
_________________________
يستخدم البرنامج لإعداد الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع
وحساب التكلفة والتحكم بها
وكذلك مراقبة النمو في المشروع سواء بالتقدم أو بالتأخير.
كما يقوم بحساب مدة المشروع والموارد المراد استخدامها وتحديد الاستخدام الأمثل لهذه الموارد،
بالإضافة الي القدرة علي مراجعة أي مشروع سابق ومقارنته بالوضع الحالي، ومعرفة مدي التأخر سواء علي مستوي المدة الزمنية أو علي مستوي الموارد






المحاضرة الأولى primavera 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0QhfONjQhM

المحاضرة الثانية primavera 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb9csXHWrhQ

المحاضرة الثالثة primavera 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFYrZW3wN1I

المحاضرة الرابعة primavera 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S11vinfmb1s

المحاضرة الخامسة primavera 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1ah8-9bg18

المحاضرة السادسة primavera 6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYY3spSut2I

المحاضرة السابعة primavera 7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9fuwaT2J5g

المحاضرة الثامنة primavera 8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mQEp3p9JQs

المحاضرة التاسعة والاخيرة primavera 9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yeyjqp2jRD8​


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/r6ywDjGz/aya_stairs.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهااات شرح وتعليم احترافى لدورة برنامج البريمافيرا للمهندس /عمر عبدالعزيز Learning Primavera (P6*

*فيديوهااات شرح وتعليم احترافى لدورة برنامج البريمافيرا للمهندس /عمر عبدالعزيز Learning Primavera P6 

http://www.gulfup.com/?luU0ZW
http://www.gulfup.com/?i85SwQ
http://www.gulfup.com/?jgIRlz
http://www.gulfup.com/?JTtCNx
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ixdxqu
http://www.gulfup.com/?mhApDX
http://www.gulfup.com/?tuAnBb
http://www.gulfup.com/?tEatIh
http://www.gulfup.com/?1rbAVB​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/FameRlZL/FINAL_isa.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*العزل الصوتى*

*العزل الصوتى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/EYixq0sf/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
المعيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق



تنويه : الدورة هي أحدث دورات المهندس عمر وليست تكملة الدورة السابقة المرفوعة على المنتدى .. يفضل متابعتها من البداية

محتويات الدورة
الدورة 15 حلقة كالتالي :

1- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
2- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
3- قواعد وضع وتحليل الكمرات
4- إعتبارات معمارية + هبوط بلاطة الحمام
5- عمل اللوحة الإنشائي
6- عمل SAP Model
7- تصميم الأعمدة + عمل لوحة المحاور والأعمدة
8- تسليح البلاطات
9- عمل ETABS Model
10- أحمال الزلازل
11- إدخال اللبشة + إخراج النتائج + CSI Column
12- حصر الكميات + تصميم Core
13- السلالم
14- تسليح الأعمدة
15- فرق المنسوب + Hollow Blocks


للمشاهدة على Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxdTvec4SorH_AV7Est02GO599ELOavEn

"جاري رفع بقية الحلقات خلال أيام ... "

روابط التحميل كاملة على MediaFire

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/8333id7prsx9a/Structural_Design_Course


وانتظروا شرح تصميم ورسم لوحة Foundation
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
قريبا على المنتدى ...


" لا تنسونا ولا تنسوا المهندس عمر من صالح دعائكم جمعنا به وإياكم في الجنة إن شاء الله "

تم الرفع على ال gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?1wN6FM
http://www.gulfup.com/?h6uJh1
http://www.gulfup.com/?SQiE9d
http://www.gulfup.com/?12EQTc
http://www.gulfup.com/?GWZoHe
http://www.gulfup.com/?puVnPF​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*متجدد >> افضل شرح دورة برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014 للمهندس المدنى2014 Learn Autodesk Revit Structure
وبرامج ال BIM TECHNOLOGY

من البداية الى اتقان واحتراف الريفت
للمهندس / محمد على
هندسة الزقازيق




محتويات دورة الريفت الانشائي​Contents Of Revit Structure 2014
v Introduction to the Autodesk Revit Structure software
v Basic Drawing and Editing Tools
v Setting up Levels and Grids
v Starting structural projects
v Working with Views
v Columns and Walls
v Foundations
v Structural Reinforcement
v Beams and Framing Systems
v Floors and Shafts and Stairs
v Assign of Loadsand Supports
v Linking AutoCAD Files
v Components and Families
v Construction Documents
v Dimensions and Constraints
v Export to Structural Program (Robot –Etabs –Safe)
v Export to Auto CAD Structural Detailing
v Export to AutoCAD
v Annotating Construction Documents
v Scheduling (Quantities and Costs)
v Detailing
v Modeling of Steel Frame and truss
v Printing and Publishing​ 
شرح تسطيب وتفعيل البرنامج >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7pMyLLReoI

لا تحرمنا من تعليقك لرفع المزيد من فيديوهات الدورة

​


والأن مع دروس ومحاضرات الدورة

المحاضرة الاولى (فيديو) 1-Content of Revit Course
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Y_Zr5I1zs

المحاضرة الثانىة (فيديو) 2-Interface and Levels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEe1eV55nRU

المحاضرة الثالثة (فيديو) 3-Girds and Modefications
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kDfTF2O2k

المحاضرة الرابعة (فيديو) 4-Draw Columns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL5C66SqLuE

المحاضرة الخامسة (فيديو) 5-Draw Beam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYPUz1Wh18w

المحاضرة السادسة (فيديو) 6-Slab and Opening (Modfications)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMUKoWmmYxg

المحاضرة السابعة (فيديو) 7-Shearwalls and Fountions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Ed_rqVcBk

المحاضرة الثامنة (فيديو) 8-Loads and Supports
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PRcsIiVZBU

المحاضرة التاسعة (فيديو) 9-PC Footing And Piles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZLVH198Zbo

المحاضرة العاشرة (فيديو) 10-Reinforcement of Beam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmk9oYqfMpk

 تم رفع الحلقة الحادية عشر 11 من محاضرات الريفت الأنشائى

[h=1] 11 - Columns Reinforcemt[/h]من هنا >>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A2XbHGr7Sc​




OR


http://www.gulfup.com/?um8nw6
http://www.gulfup.com/?z2uKBC
http://www.gulfup.com/?NlWoBd
http://www.gulfup.com/?iVa84P
http://www.gulfup.com/?QMWfKn
http://www.gulfup.com/?8N604N
http://www.gulfup.com/?XJGpil
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZwWCnb
http://www.gulfup.com/?CWIDW4
http://www.gulfup.com/?CeQLev​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.gulfup.com/?ZaNMtw





هدية متابعى الموضوع على المهندسين العرب

تحميل برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014 بروابط مباشرة وتدعم الاستكمال​

DOWNLOAD AUTODESK REVIT STRUCTURE 2014
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
PART 1 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?oZilij


PART 2 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?r7Nxq4


PART 3 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?LtbzGd


PART 4 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?UMZyo9​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصرف الصحى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/B4p9wzAh/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/xPKNEdvP/____-_Fantastic_Engineers_Team.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتاب_التمديدات_الكهربائية_-_د._جيلانى*

*كتاب_التمديدات_الكهربائية_-_د._جيلانى
http://www.4shared.com/office/QPcJqjPv/___-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسس العلمية فى التركيبات الكهربائية*

*الاسس العلمية فى التركيبات الكهربائية .... احمد عبد المتعال
http://www.4shared.com/office/CLsore2f/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الاسقف الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/1TMJqQxL/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*Steel_Dr.Maheeb*

*Steel_Dr.Maheeb
http://www.4shared.com/rar/EXPv1ixC/Steel_DrMaheeb_Part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VtYf8S8D/Steel_DrMaheeb_Part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/BQu2xnpa/Steel_DrMaheeb_Part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/vZRDU34L/Steel_DrMaheeb_Part4.html



http://www.4shared.com/rar/ivlYGU1R/DMaheeb.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*موسوعة تنفيذ وصيانة الطرق موسوعة كاملة رائعة جدا لا غنى عنها لاى مهندس مدنى ....
قمت برفعها على اجزاء لتسهيل تحميلها وساقوم بوضع لنكات التحميل المباشر تباعا للاستفادة القصوى للاعضاء....
اولا: موسوعة تنفيذ الطرق..
الجزء الاول: لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?af7h9ndikhv176f

الجزء الثانى : لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6txy6cxkk7mrp84

.................................................................................

ثانيا : موسوعة صيانة الطرق ...
الجزء الاول: لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9foo0b69b63at39

الجزء الثانى : لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4w147s15c5zcdxz

الجزء الثالث: لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sq60tb3ocdo89d8

الجزء الرابع : لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zxam5fb4d9wx1aa​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ مقدمه لحديثي التخرج والطلبه - المكتبة الهندسية*

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 
-اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل 
مهندس تنفيذ بشركه النصر للمباني والانشاءات (ايجيكو)
وقد تم تقسيم الدوره الي عده اجزاء لسهوله المتابعه والتنظيم .وتم مراعاه ان يكون الشرح مطابقا للكود المصري بحيث يكون الكلام مطابقا للكود لكي يقف المهندس علي ارض صلبه وهو يتحدث ...والدوره هي محاضرات فيديو ويتم فيها الاستعانه بفيديوهات من مواقع العمل والصور التوضيحيه لكي تصل المعلومه سهله وبسيطه 
الجزء الاول 
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه .نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PtBSR7
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DJK54J
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JKc7Ai
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?FBbyv2
الجزء الثاني 
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5f108avsyydd904/المحاضره_الخامسه_1.rar
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/7n60e65nky3prbc/المحاضره_الخامسه_2.rar
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kcaw83fn8cpe91x/5_3.rar
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gzbbcijcrg55ddy/الخامسه_4.rar
الجزء الثالث 
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bFsJ88
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gzshduis5t6n6tg/المحاضره+السادسه+_2.rar
الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fi86f1h37yako1y/المحاضره+التاسعه.rar
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gxmmrg9a2r6vn99/المحاضره+التاسعه+الجزء+التاني.rar
الجزء الخامس 
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?jCl3rw
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/53734u4kb755bca/المحاضره+السابعه+_2.zip
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/pei465wsgsh0xxk/المحاضره+الثامنه+_الجزء+الاول.rar
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5gkoxle8fkv5y0z/الاولي_.الجزء_التاني.zip
المحاضره الخامسه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/41bq9o5uimmyapg/التانيه_الجزء_التاني.rar
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4701rgtfag0myp5/الثالثه_الجزء_الثاني.rar
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dn7j32uead25kgy/الرابعه_الجزء_التاني.rar
الجزء السادس 
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qmw9tygd9hsucvf/الاعمده_1.zip
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/l1ehpw7qxxc90o5/الاعمده_2.rar
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/08cmlyosd30y08f/الاعمده_3.rar


نتابع الجزء السادس تنفيذ الاعمده 
 المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/879914a1d4n733c/%D8%B9_4.rar
 المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3xbt6n0oyw3ehs1/%D8%B9_5.zip
 الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ae46t7yu086h16r/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%85_1.rar
 المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/h93eydojo1d4op1/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%85-2.rar
الجزء الثامن 
 تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره 
 المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kfbwuocm3lhpt34/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87+_1.rar
  المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8tkm1w6hbko8hgf/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86% D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87_2.zip
*اعمال الحداده 
 تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
  المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2hpy0v0yib9hyre/h_1.rar
  المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1nfwe5udccorure/H_B_2.rar

*ربنا يقدر لنا لنكمل ما تم البدا فيه. و الله اسال ان يتقبل هذا العمل البسيط ويكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
*لا اريد شكر ولكني احتاج دعوه بظهر الغيب تكون خالصه 

والله الموفق

م محمد سنبل


​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*primavera 6 Omar*

*primavera 6 Omar
http://www.gulfup.com/?MuojWf
OR
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t1prc57s1f77feu/primavera+6+Omar.pdf
مذكره المهندس عمرو عبد العزيز بريمافيرا​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*جميع مواد شركة فوسام بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه*

*جميع مواد شركة فوسام بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8qpM4u
FOSAM DATA SHEET​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجموعة كتب بكل ما يخص حديد التسليح*

*مجموعة كتب بكل ما يخص حديد التسليح 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8LUtcV​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الووترستوب*

*الووترستوب​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة اعداد مهندس مكتب فنى_م.احمد بشندى*

*دورة اعداد مهندس مكتب فنى_م.احمد بشندى
http://www.gulfup.com/?wUgRaU
http://www.gulfup.com/?bnCPMq
http://www.gulfup.com/?LRzwcI
http://www.gulfup.com/?v6pVg5
ملفات الدورة
http://www.gulfup.com/?rJWhBe​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*افضل شرح دورة برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014*

*افضل شرح دورة برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014
http://www.youtube.com/user/engmahmoudabdelkader/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهااااااااات شرح وتعليم احترافى لدورة برنامج البريمافيرا لإدارة المشروعات للمهندس /عمر عبدالعزيز*

*فيديوهااااااااات شرح وتعليم احترافى لدورة برنامج البريمافيرا لإدارة المشروعات للمهندس /عمر عبدالعزيز 
https://www.youtube.com/user/engmahmoudabdelkader/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*شرح فيديو باللغة العربية لمشروع خرسانه بداية من الرسومات المعمارية وحتي الرسومات الانشائية*

*شرح فيديو باللغة العربية لمشروع خرسانه بداية من الرسومات المعمارية وحتي الرسومات الانشائية
http://www.youtube.com/user/4Civileng/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم 2013 | إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز*

*دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم 2013 | إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxdTvec4SorH_AV7Est02GO599ELOavEn​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/user/morshaya/videos
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/midoo4541/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/azamallam/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*Design of Beams - Dr. ALaa Bashandy*

*Design of Beams - Dr. ALaa Bashandy
http://www.4shared.com/office/Z7taYaFq/Design_of_Beams_-_Dr_ALaa_Bash.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ القواعد الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/b6Iq84sq/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الميدات الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/UpqfveGg/_4_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحدادة المسلحة*

*الحدادة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/9-MpVPcD/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكاديمية الدارين / اعداد مهندس مكتب فنى 04/ م. أحمد بشندى*

*أكاديمية الدارين / اعداد مهندس مكتب فنى 04/ م. أحمد بشندى
https://www.youtube.com/user/Aldarayn/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة ملتقى الدارين Concrete Design Course*

*
دورة ملتقى الدارين Concrete Design Course كامله
http://www.gulfup.com/?0cTc3d
http://www.gulfup.com/?Lukdtf
http://www.gulfup.com/?l3QgOZ
http://www.gulfup.com/?nbfhsI
http://www.gulfup.com/?yeM0Pu​*​


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحفر و الردم*

*الحفر و الردم 
http://www.4shared.com/office/GN_nhFy4/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ*

*فيديوهات التنفيذ 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/US6YhDZp/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/qV6ap1_r/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/JRXxFhf2/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DAarjLIq/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQXZuAgJ/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*ادارة مشروعات للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالرشيد*

*ادارة مشروعات للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالرشيد
http://www.4shared.com/office/eLjQ6jWY/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*learn primavera p6.v7- By Eng.Hytham Elmansy*

*learn primavera p6.v7- By Eng.Hytham Elmansy
http://www.4shared.com/dir/kNZ1GGNg/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*وقائع التنفيذ - الجزء 1 - الحفريات والهيكل للمنشآت البيتونية*

*وقائع التنفيذ - الجزء 1 - الحفريات والهيكل للمنشآت البيتونية 
http://www.4shared.com/office/zB_HVkhT/__-__1_-____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*عزل خزان
http://www.4shared.com/video/0yfs4mtp/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/9164t6mM/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/xqZKz4Nh/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*العزل
http://www.4shared.com/office/x0NlWLrD/_3_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/BqCW0YAU/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/8HwOxXix/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/W8rNmGye/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/LTFvMd06/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/LtKiv3G2/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/hjIUFjkz/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/z3XWAT6x/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/BTrbRcpS/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*فواصل الصب*

*فواصل الصب
http://www.4shared.com/office/uuW9XQ4T/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات الخشبية و المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/office/b6j1RcmS/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/8o1AMD1A/_2_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*صيانة الطرق​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*صيانة شبكات الصرف الصحي
http://www.4shared.com/office/tMNHxGMV/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الفتحات والشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/file/lTiTDRU4/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة تنفيذ صوتية مع الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/IDn-8Shz/tadreb_2013.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/M3Wl78Yd/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*شرح تنفيذ بلاطات وأعصاب من الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد Post-tension concrete
https://www.youtube.com/user/thesupermostafa/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

دورة التصميم الإحترافية للمهندس الإستشارى /إبراهيم عبد السلام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?gyzQgX
http://www.gulfup.com/?4RFh7W
http://www.gulfup.com/?f5xi2o
http://www.gulfup.com/?JQicoC
http://www.gulfup.com/?Da8LBQ
http://www.gulfup.com/?PxCFrT
http://www.gulfup.com/?ykcMdK



بحاجة الى ملفات دورة التصميم المقدمة من قبل المهندس ابراهيم عبدالسلام​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/222996-training-design-professional-design-engineer-design

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/349000-training-design-professional-design-engineer-design

ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع ملفات الدورة فقط

ناقص بس ملفات الدورة لو حد يقدر يخدمنى ويرفعها ​


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1CTJX0Bk/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/_FLH2OSn/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/5BP4eQII/MyPhotos2050__1_.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 
-اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل 
مهندس تنفيذ بشركه النصر للمباني والانشاءات (ايجيكو)
وقد تم تقسيم الدوره الي عده اجزاء لسهوله المتابعه والتنظيم .وتم مراعاه ان يكون الشرح مطابقا للكود المصري بحيث يكون الكلام مطابقا للكود لكي يقف المهندس علي ارض صلبه وهو يتحدث ...والدوره هي محاضرات فيديو ويتم فيها الاستعانه بفيديوهات من مواقع العمل والصور التوضيحيه لكي تصل المعلومه سهله وبسيطه 
الجزء الاول 
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه .نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MqfoEq
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8aLOgd
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?LFsrYy
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?knmuyu
الجزء الثاني 
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?z4HzOc
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3qYR9
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?e72cwR
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?axrp1O
الجزء الثالث 
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ms6sAO
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ctIlh
الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?OUI3xK
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Y1dv0B
الجزء الخامس 
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQp5DU
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h2YhgP
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MonND
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bxS2PS
المحاضره الخامسه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?74lDpS
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZutIBs
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?VKMQwn
الجزء السادس 
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dBSpPy
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?otiBWY
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?q8Hgq5

نتابع الجزء السادس تنفيذ الاعمده 
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZnKz99
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?9PXQlE
الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?seJYgA
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PG5q31
الجزء الثامن 
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Dh6lG7
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ibgwt9
*اعمال الحداده 
تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?g8tFaG
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?bfWOWT
​​نتباع الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab 
*اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات السولد سلاب(solid slab)
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?OS0D8M 
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WmKbA0
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?EtxGxf
المحاضره الربعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qZfdyG


Flat Slab
http://www.gulfup.com/?HtLFR8
http://www.gulfup.com/?0sgZOB
http://www.gulfup.com/?8AIu64
​​


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكسيات المصمته*

*التكسيات المصمته .... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/wkAGIRa6/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*الى الاخوة الكرام متابعى صفحة عالم التنفيذ 2050
ما يتم عرضه من صور ما يتم تنفيذه بالواقع
بعيدا عن كونه مطابقا للكود من عدمه​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ البلاطات من الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد Post-tension concrete*

*تنفيذ البلاطات من الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد Post-tension concrete 
https://www.youtube.com/user/thesupermostafa/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*مراحل التشطيب*

*مراحل التشطيب​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة المطبوعة ..... المختومة*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات تشييد و بريمافيرا*

*محاضرات تشييد و بريمافيرا
http://www.4shared.com/rar/cvHEVqno/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات خزانات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/czmI2Lek/Tanks.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/76fvNlIR/Dr_mustafa.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكييف .... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/office/xxQOC3o5/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*تركيب التكييف المركزى
http://www.4shared.com/file/_uLLbzTr/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*المصاعد ..... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/10E15EEW/Elevators_Presentation.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز*

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/SB13zd_3/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

URL=http://img59.imageshack.us/i/1001qd.jpg/]




[/URL]


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*دهانات جرافياتو الواجهات*























































URL=http://img268.imageshack.us/i/44235378.jpg/]



[/URL]


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TOz4Bxc4/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مذكرات المهندس ياسر الليثي لـ شرح الخرسانة المسلحة بتحديث 2013*

*مذكرات المهندس ياسر الليثي لـ شرح الخرسانة المسلحة بتحديث 2013
http://www.gulfup.com/?Cza3pk
http://www.gulfup.com/?IZjBri​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندس محمد سنبل*

*دورة اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندس محمد سنبل
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة اعداد مهندس رائعة للبشمندس احمد ممدوح معيد بقسم الهندسة الانشائية جامعة الزقازيق*

*دورة اعداد مهندس رائعة للبشمندس احمد ممدوح معيد بقسم الهندسة الانشائية جامعة الزقازيق
http://www.youtube.com/user/mohager4allah/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة كاملة في التصميم الإنشائي م.إيهاب سعيد*

*دورة كاملة في التصميم الإنشائي م.إيهاب سعيد
http://www.youtube.com/user/midoo4541/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة فحص السقالات*

*دورة فحص السقالات
http://www.gulfup.com/?xGfgfn​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجموعه برامج لحصر الكميات*

*مجموعه برامج لحصر الكميات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتب 1000 سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية*

*كتب 1000 سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?7jM3ZA​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة التقسيم المعماري للأراضي للمهندس عمرو ربيع*

*دورة التقسيم المعماري للأراضي للمهندس عمرو ربيع
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwWamMlUgWW4-sLwwW9Mx02fgtqsuPGRx​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة اختيار النظام الانشائي للمهندس / عمرو ربيع*

*دورة اختيار النظام الانشائي للمهندس / عمرو ربيع
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwWamMlUgWW5hXCHGloLQf5uZ1lx_Ph9x​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة التصميم المعمارى الخارجى*

*دورة التصميم المعمارى الخارجى
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFzYLgVmITrb7Veqg3Vjh9-i9XYOjGVEE​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*نماذج لأستلام الاعمال الانشائية طبقا للمواصفات*

*نماذج لاستلام الاعمال الانشائية طبقا للمواصفات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملف كاد فيه جميع التفاصيل الخاصه بالتسليح الموجودة بالكود المصرى*

*ملف كاد فيه جميع التفاصيل الخاصه بالتسليح الموجودة بالكود المصرى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*المعمارى و نظام الانذار من الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/rar/eiWmxxL8/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/NlqTacwu/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور*

*مشروع تنفيذ مبنى مواقف متعدد الطوابق 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/jKsY3c4U/________.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور*

*مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور
http://www.4shared.com/office/Qn1tWCRn/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الطرق*

*تنفيذ الطرق
http://www.4shared.com/file/tXP0X1RD/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية*

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية
1
http://www.4shared.com/office/2DU6gi9c/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/UyXfNXpB/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Oy2YjoRJ/___.htm
2
http://www.4shared.com/file/V0ABnxL0/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/11BYHhR5/____1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/WcnPVZi9/___online.htm
3
http://www.4shared.com/file/a8okoaXe/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/rc_c41AF/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/u3HakP-t/___online.htm
4
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZPbsfbJs/___1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/u8dqMHYA/___1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/8xQOgR4Y/___2.htm
5
http://www.4shared.com/file/v8Tw0I1X/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مراجع الهندسة الطبية*

*مراجع الهندسة الطبية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/3dRe3PyG/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/KFprVYBU/____1_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*هندسة الاساسات - عبدالفتاح القصبي*

*هندسة الاساسات - عبدالفتاح القصبي
http://www.4shared.com/office/1NuS1uNp/__-__.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشاريع التخرج*

*مشاريع التخرج
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ATLzcSd_/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرخام و الجرانيت*

*الرخام و الجرانيت
http://www.4shared.com/rar/I1ykMwtL/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مواصفات المواد المستخدمة في تنفيذ اعمال شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي*

*مواصفات المواد المستخدمة في تنفيذ اعمال شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/avkydQrG/ori.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*Autodesk Revit Structure 2012*

*Autodesk Revit Structure 2012
http://www.4shared.com/folder/xn2ZDJE1/Autodesk_Revit_Structure_2012.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/sMleHZv4/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الارضيات الخرسانية .... حصرى*

*تنفيذ الارضيات الخرسانية .... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/office/EkS16YJV/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاساسات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vMRmiSca/CIVIL.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*عزل الخوازيق
http://www.4shared.com/video/B7tIFqhj/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتب التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/folder/SN6_DSvf/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشاريع تصميم
http://www.4shared.com/folder/mDvMh1Yr/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ أعمال المباني*

*الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ أعمال المباني
http://www.4shared.com/rar/5qTHIj5C/______UpBY_ABDO_ESSAM.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات النفقية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/cRLTo8Vp/__________.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات النفقية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ciKGzfLy/tunnel_form.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف الزائفة
الحوائط الستائرية
القواطيع
المبانى سابقة التجهيز
الارضيات المرتفعة

http://www.4shared.com/rar/mfwc9lV7/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/rar/x1bt6Zo7/curtain_wall.html


http://www.4shared.com/office/SuvGIsIH/partitions_final.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xQTBy9ls/patition_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Gut0Lfrv/partition_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/exB_4beA/partition__VIDIOS.html


http://www.4shared.com/rar/lXdWYf8y/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/bli3ncTF/pre_fabricated__I_.html


http://www.4shared.com/rar/lLloLR41/___g_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kMvEaJ_V/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات المنزلقة*

*الشدات المنزلقة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/FnG0-jbQ/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/user/my2lovefreekaven1/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/ArchiCiv/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى
http://books.elebda3.net/freelibrary72-1​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملف متميز فى القرميد
http://dc194.2shared.com/download/T8_9r2hK/_online.ppt​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمد عبده ورسوله وبعد توفيقنا من الله عطائنا من الله علمنا من الله سوف نتعلم باذن الله تفاصيل وضع البردورة للارصفة لمشروع محطة مياة الشرب

 



البردورة هى كتل مستطيلات الشكل من الخرسانه تضع فى الارصفة الرئيسية والحدائق ليعطى منظر حضارى وكما فى الصورة يتميز الشكل بين البردورة للرصيف والبردورة للحدائق والعرض موحد نص متر ووزن البردورة للرصيف 50 كيلو والحدائق 30 كيلو




يتم وضع عارضة طبالى جوانب بارتفاع 10 سم لعمل (قدمة) ويتم عمل جنب واحد فقط من العارضة الخشبية لكى يسمح بمرور الدكاك لان عرض الدكاك 50 سم وعرض الفرشة 35 سم وبعد الانتهاء منها يتم وضع الطبالى جوانب الاخرى وقفلها باللقطة اما القدمة هى ارضية خرسانية بعرض 35 سم لكى يتم وضع البردورة عليها ويجب دمك ارضية الردم ورشها بالماء ودكها باستخدام دكاك يدوى جيدا بطول الفرشة قبل وضع الخرسانه عليها




وبعد الانتهاء من الدمك يتم غلق بقية طبالى جوانب مع وضع قطعه لتزانه فوقهم تسمى( لقطة) وهى تقوم بتثبيت نجارة عرض الفرشة اثناء الصب ويجب التاكد من منسوب الفرشة ومنسوب الردم جيدا





هذة هى الفرشة الخرسانية بعرض 35 سم بعد الصب لكى يتم وضع البردورة عليها وهذة افضل من وضع البردورة على الردم او ارض ترابية لانها لن تكون منتظمة او يحدث لها تموجات




وهذة الفرشة عند الزوايا فيتم عمل الفرشة قايمة ولكن البردوة نضعها منحنية عليها




بعد الانتهاء من عمل الفرشة بكامل الاطوال للموقع العام فيتم عمل خيوط طولية وعرضية ويتم ربطهم باستخدام البردورة فى الاول وفى الاخر للاتجاه نفسه لكى يتم وضع البردوة فى الاتجاه المناسب حسب مستوى واتجاه الخيط دون ان تنحرف البردوة وهذة اهم نقطة




يتم وضع الرمل والاسمنت على الناشف بطول القدمة لكى يتم ضبط وتعديل البردورة بسهوله على حسب مستوى واتجاه الخيط وحيث ان وزن البردورة الواحد تزن 50 كيلو




يتم ضبط افقية واتجاه البردورة على الرمل والاسمنت على الناشف




يتم تسوية وتنعيم جوانب البردورة للرمل والاسمنت على الناشف باستخدام المسطرين




فيكون شكل محارة جوانب ارضية البردورة كما فى الصورة سطح مستوى ناعم يشبة المحارة




يتم ترك مسافة 2 سم بين كل بردورة لكى يتم وضع المونه عليها لزيادة التماسك بينهم




فيقوم العامل بوضع خشبية خلف فواصل البردورة لكى يمنع تسرب المونه خلالها عند وضعها




وهذة اهم نقطة وهى لعمل بردورة دورانية حيث نقوم بتكسير نصف البردورة الى نصفين ووضعها بقدر الامكان الى ان تصبح مثل الربع دائرة مع التاكيد من اتجاه الخيط الطولى والعرضي





وبعد الانتهاء من وضع المونه بين فواصل البردورة يقوم العامل باحضار قطعه ورقة من شكاير الاسمنت وملئها قليلا من الماء ويقوم بتنظيف سطح وجوانب البردروة عند اوضاع المونه لجعلها سطح افقى ناعم لعدم ظهور اى اثر للمونه




واخيرا يتم عمل حصر الكميات للبردورة من الطبيعه وليس من اللوحه حيث هناك اختلاف وضع اماكن المبانى بين لوحه الموقع العام والطبيعه لذلك فى هذة الحاله يتم حصر اى كمية من واقع الطبيعه سواء بردورة او انترلوك او اسفلت اذا كان الاختلاف بين اللوحه والطبيعه اما ليس هناك اى اختلاف بين لوحه الموقع العام والطبيعه فيتم الحصر من اللوحه فقط




ولمشاهده الفيديو على اليوتيوب لعمل البردورة من واقع التنفيذ ‫تعلم كيف يتم عمل البردورة فى مواقع التنفيذ‬‎ - YouTube الانتهاء من عمل البردورة وتنفيذها فى مواقع التنفيذ وجارى رفع صور لبلاط الانترلوك والاسفلت وحصر الكميات المطلوبة لمزيد من المعلومات الحصرية زرور صفحتنا على الفيس بوك*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملف متميز فى القرميد*

*ملف متميز فى القرميد ...... رابط آخر
http://www.4shared.com/office/YMrmIYNP/_online.html
OR
https://www.mediafire.com/?obz9t6bjcbddhti​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملف حصرى فى القرميد
http://www.4shared.com/office/gvmLbrCr/_1_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*تشطيب الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/AWKmTVw8/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*حساب كميات التشطيبات
http://www.4shared.com/office/sZgBsAQL/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*حساب كميات الخرسانة
http://www.4shared.com/office/BRPM_s9W/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*شرح اوتوكاد وحساب الكميات
http://www.4shared.com/office/mUvPbDms/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث عن انواع الاسمنت
http://www.4shared.com/office/PSrsL-V4/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات الركام و الاسمنت
http://www.4shared.com/office/sJvDIsC1/_001.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/hkuUk0rp/_1_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات خزانات
http://www.4shared.com/office/fB_7V738/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/udp_PVy7/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوانين البناء في ابو ظبي
http://www.4shared.com/office/63obusQM/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*كود البناء السعودى
http://www.4shared.com/zip/HxDH2ogO/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*المراحل المؤثره على استهلاك الطاقه فى مراحل تشييد البناء 
http://www.4shared.com/file/6p8k3le_/final.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ البياض
http://www.4shared.com/video/c5XEbqBb/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرخام و الجرانيت
http://www.4shared.com/office/7GFygQPI/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*رخام السلم
http://www.4shared.com/file/a3_f-bLG/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*حساب كميات
http://www.4shared.com/office/v2ub69DG/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكود المصرى ..... صرف صحى
http://www.4shared.com/office/iB_fIbgo/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/dMur984e/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكود المصرى ..... طرق
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ALzEWi5c/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VehwEOvs/__online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/file/zInUC1aE/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/jIm42Rwf/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم الاعمدة كاملة بكل أنواعها*

*تصميم الاعمدة كاملة بكل أنواعها
http://www.gulfup.com/?r21My3​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين من البداية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?nUvPvS​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*Analysis-and-Design-of-Tall-Buildings-Bungale-S-Taranath*

*Analysis-and-Design-of-Tall-Buildings-Bungale-S-Taranath
http://www.gulfup.com/?9Teyf7​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية*​


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*ركن الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية - Civil and architecture*

*ركن الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية - Civil and architecture
http://www.kutub.info/library/category/72​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة مساحة*

*مكتبة مساحة 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/eLGPjSfc/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*كورسات هندسة شبين
http://www.4shared.com/folder/5MVsU8Rl/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات خزانات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/0FPvQYJQ/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/uWMExXXu/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكميات و المواصفات
http://www.4shared.com/office/BvH5jbst/___1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/WxstvDyw/___2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/XjURpG-e/___3.htm


http://www.4shared.com/office/8tIOpX9u/___4.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/eElzI7P5/___5.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/qNCnY_M9/___6.htm

http://www.4shared.com/office/XI02WvbD/___7.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاعمدة و السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/office/NDhHj3BZ/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة و القواطيع
http://www.4shared.com/video/X8_ZLIqQ/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/office/Os4UUqVm/___3_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*انشاء اسقف معلقة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/hU61UcLT/___all.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*خرسانة الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/video/DtgkLgwQ/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات الطبيعية و الصناعية
http://www.4shared.com/office/uPgZmuae/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/kn__uIdM/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات المرتفعة​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات الباركية
http://www.4shared.com/office/k5ycXiun/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرخام و الجرانيت
http://www.4shared.com/file/sHt2olH0/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحوائط المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/36D4mPbu/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*المعايير التخطيطية للمساجد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zB_6DFO6/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث عن الحوائط الستائريه
http://www.4shared.com/rar/1kPWMCau/___-maxawy-.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية
http://www.4shared.com/file/ROMHOOpo/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/4RNQk1Pv/___.htm
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*اللبشة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/BQnOINT5/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*كيفيه تصميم الاعمده بجميع اشكالها
http://www.4shared.com/folder/_QUpkaF0/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد 
http://www.4shared.com/office/xOh89LsG/_____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/p_kjX3v9/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم المباني لمقاومة الزلازل مع مثال محلول
http://www.4shared.com/rar/CoIVf0Ug/______.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم المساجد*

*تصميم المساجد
http://www.4shared.com/file/r_Ecph50/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/9fXSccGI/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/_jDTtWvh/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية
http://www.4shared.com/office/30b96aYA/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم السلالم الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/cp8xlQGK/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*القرميد ..... رابط جديد
http://www.gulfup.com/?X5laQq​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*بلاط الانترلوك​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*بلاط الانترلوك
http://www.4shared.com/file/3gnTv1Ew/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاساسات السطحية
http://www.4shared.com/office/i4puhK4c/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/-bneyNe3/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/7F-oVt38/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/oAuvm5iu/__online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/vMRmiSca/CIVIL.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/wEJchORf/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/office/xIhajNtZ/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/T3_YorGu/_1_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/PgeqrMxL/_2_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/uDxxhB5Y/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/J_okMchR/_1_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/office/0cK-apdX/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/AO_RlI-J/_2_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/J_XxBI5N/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*السيراميك و الرخام
http://www.4shared.com/office/yc4fgaLc/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/xVN3aCbb/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/iHdkbhwX/___online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/video/M8TKNT8A/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/HwEmYPMD/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرخام و الجرانيت
http://www.4shared.com/office/vm2OZZ99/___1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/jxG4xUXM/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حمام السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/YvLr3a4o/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/MppZpL1x/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الابواب و الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/file/gMiHP0Bl/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/fovqXRx9/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الزجاج 
http://www.4shared.com/office/ynsGaOlb/_1_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*البناء بالطوب
http://www.4shared.com/office/aNOn19wE/__2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/tOiS1LEE/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/Yaw3kzHt/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/G6B5O6bR/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/WeEpuBh2/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة
http://www.4shared.com/office/lOME2oRU/_1_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/JOetxw4M/__2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/acYGTXBC/__3_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/F2gy5MzV/__4_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/--ywBl53/__5_.htm



http://www.4shared.com/office/xnSno8Me/_4_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/Q8B1j4qd/___2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/uvNO_U9W/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/P-HEOnlB/__2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/WYAO1RD-/__1.htm



http://www.4shared.com/office/XG96EqIi/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/H3iNoxT0/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/uEf3wwHM/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/ToY8jT_g/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتاب عربي خرسانة
http://www.4shared.com/office/VzJtdXGr/___online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/office/LD-JPGCl/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/DtgkLgwQ/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/P1xC7Q6V/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/t-Q1NPRC/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/0jmJKCmk/__online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/office/xOh89LsG/_____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*التشطيب
http://www.4shared.com/office/TRTO_U9W/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/BiLPtb-v/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/AWKmTVw8/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/NRnXYImZ/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تدريب فى كبارى مدينة الحوامدية
http://www.4shared.com/office/XEJ44Sbp/____.htm


محاضرات كبارى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dnBYtSZo/part1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tfvQTRrf/part2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QOnCSboL/part3.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TYC3eYeR/part4.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*خزانات المياه العالية والأرضية
http://www.4shared.com/office/hy8XHnNp/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات خزانات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/hcNj7jGG/tanks.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/czmI2Lek/Tanks.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/UaduAwwZ/10-Circular_tanks.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/zwlj816E/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CQC2mu6b/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gCehvOre/Engineering_books.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصطلحات النجارة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/SH2mb7wX/__1.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصطلحات الحدادة
http://www.4shared.com/office/u7SpcKNb/__1.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*أخطاء التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/Y7yYDmTf/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*وقائع التنفيذ - الجزء 1 - الحفريات والهيكل للمنشآت البيتونية
http://www.4shared.com/office/PjawWkjT/__-__1_-____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصطلحات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/vbw0fTqs/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/_11qV03m/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/z7KXEaGi/__2.htm


http://www.4shared.com/office/zPpUVj_C/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/G0FhjFvZ/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملفات التنفيذ .... باوربوينت
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ik1VMqaz/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EYnmIl2h/__3.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/cdaE8sS9/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/z12EgoJQ/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/8ft-Fgu4/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/US6YhDZp/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/qV6ap1_r/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/JRXxFhf2/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DAarjLIq/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQXZuAgJ/__1.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتب مدنى ..... مشاريع التخرج
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ATLzcSd_/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ جراج التحرير
التكسيات المصمته
الخرسانة سابقة الصب
الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية
الابواب و الشبابيك
بحث الواجهات الخارجية
التشطيبات المعمارية
الاخشاب الجبس الزجاج الطوب
الاسقف المعلقة
الحوائط الستائرية
الارضيات
البناء بالطوب البياض الدهانات
الاعمال الخرسانية الصحية الكهربائية المعدنية الميكانيكية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مشروعات الصرف الصحى
http://www.4shared.com/office/sglpcwbz/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/IMZRFw5F/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/IaK9iCXi/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/elStwylh/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EKp5w4Hg/___.htm





http://www.4shared.com/office/W-LxEJg7/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/h4Zu2Bl_/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الخوازيق
http://www.4shared.com/office/7JcXN0_k/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/nTKWjTFt/___online.htm





http://www.4shared.com/office/YvLr3a4o/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/1Ucwli5d/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/w1v188aq/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/ENOcSreC/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخنزيرة وتوقيع القواعد
http://www.4shared.com/file/vsIsdw4H/____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/BFEl2jwG/____.htm




http://www.4shared.com/office/xlR7K9HD/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/office/rJebm2dK/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعمال المبانى
http://www.4shared.com/video/ObucYiKn/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترميم المبانى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع تخرج في ترميم المنشات الخرسانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9as8s93184bdhxg​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع تخرج في ترميم المنشات الخرسانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?i9huYg​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع تخرج في ترميم المنشات الخرسانيه
http://www.4shared.com/office/8k_elrQt/_____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*دراسة ترميم مبنى - غزة - مالك المصري
http://www.4shared.com/office/pyllfxV3/___-__-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*دراسة ترميم مبنى - غزة - مالك المصري
http://www.gulfup.com/?NLnsdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*دراسة ترميم مبنى - غزة - مالك المصري
http://www.mediafire.com/download/14yli4fwcm474tm/دراسة+ترميم+مبنى+-+غزة+-+مالك+المصري.pdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات ترميم وتدعيم جامعه المنصوره 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8qe40s748383qe8​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات ترميم وتدعيم جامعه المنصوره 
http://www.4shared.com/office/Zs4zjMAL/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات ترميم وتدعيم جامعه المنصوره 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tFU4Z9​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


حياكم الله أخواني جميعا


يمكنكم اعتبارها هدية عيد الفطر


دليل المعلومات الهندسية للمهندس عماد درويش .. 


بأجزائه الثلاثة







فهرس المحتويات للجزء الأول
































فهرس المحتويات للجزء الثاني
































فهرس المحتويات للجزء الثالث
























أما الروابط فلم أستطع سوى الرفع على الفورشيرد .. بانتظار أن يقوم أحد الأخوة الفضلاء بإعادة رفعها على روابط أخرى كالميديا فاير أو مركز الخليج


فقد حاولت مرارا لكن للأسف دائما ينقطع الرفع عليهما


رابط الجزء الأول


the whole part 1.pdf


رابط الجزء الثاني


the whole part 2.pdf


رابط الجزء الثالث


The Whole Part 3.pdf


لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء بالقبول والشفاء


حياكم الله




جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

تم الرفع على ال gulfup لعيونك 

http://www.gulfup.com/?sy1K18

http://www.gulfup.com/?bM5zrx

http://www.gulfup.com/?VVJeTF​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الترميم و التدعيم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4oM0HwFs/___1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/tidlW9eg/___2.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/t3QuyYiN/_online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/04MXm300/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/F7JWlMqT/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم سقف فلات سلاب 
http://www.4shared.com/video/PdbdXuun/____1_-_YouTube.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/office/tc4qO1hB/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/b8foXexn/__5_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/oZ5LTbDC/_1_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/SSC3zArN/_3_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/SiL-Gmdj/_online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/office/ejhA_e6q/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/2PZobqxb/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/dwXeFZ04/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/sQuSuOog/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/folder/UXuWilyW/_online.html



http://www.4shared.com/office/Rmj2EfHy/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/I1D1O6aR/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/Kide9Nua/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/3St3xBX2/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/8-xZkzGt/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*موسوعة البقرى لانشاء المبانى والمرافق
http://www.4shared.com/office/a0TSNDRy/____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/e3YNiGWf/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*نظم الصرف فى المبانى
http://www.4shared.com/office/7NS_DJt4/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مراحل البناء بالتفصيل
http://www.4shared.com/video/lQoy-PPG/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*دليل محترفى صناعة البناء والتشييد
http://www.4shared.com/office/UzxxtD5v/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاعمال الصحية 
http://www.4shared.com/office/Y6BmIVM5/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/77xfI-KP/__2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/hQuhSDfC/__3.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZMxkAoMN/__4.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/office/Aot8mYcK/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الصحية ..... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/qO9iieSe/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/3ooP19WF/__word.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/wvAJzuCj/_9_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/wkAGIRa6/__online.html




http://www.4shared.com/file/G0tw2J8_/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Uwu4Dxi6/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/QrWpbjj6/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/zip/eNDMGcPP/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/da_derKt/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/oKc2YNL-/_________.htm



http://www.4shared.com/rar/5Ek7ee6e/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4g--Of4D/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/rj9h5Uy5/__21_3_2010.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/pDSDJ8H4/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/5GntimFe/__1.htm


معدات الموقع
http://www.4shared.com/office/u_E0aH7z/___online.htm
تنفيذ جراج التحرير
http://www.4shared.com/office/Iv3hQuYO/Final_Report_eng_Hytham_adel.htm
الخرسانة سابقة الصب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/i6VsZmuC/precast_research_final.htm
الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية
http://www.4shared.com/file/bsx_OAaM/final___GRC_.htm
الاخشاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/bvtjHCYs/Wood_Final.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*حساب الكميات
http://www.4shared.com/office/hRVdGGej/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/BRPM_s9W/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/sZgBsAQL/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/v2ub69DG/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*العزل
http://www.mediafire.com/?cw1gj2ry0enqfu4​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*تفاصيل الابواب اوتوكاد – جميع انواع الابواب الخشبية اوتوكاد 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dpf7uzzt8bx7abp​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*كورس التصميمات التنفيذية 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7EB0F8E52279615B&feature=plcp​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث عن التكسيات الخارجية للواجهات – كورس التصميمات التنفيذية 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2lsmwd39egm0c7p​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجموعة ابحاث التشطيبات وتنفيذها – كورس التصميمات التنفيذية 
http://www.mediafire.com/?72jhvdspvs24y98​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكسية بالحجر
http://www.4shared.com/office/KGiEy1ir/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانية
القواعد
الميدات
الاعمدة
السلالم
الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/office/-bneyNe3/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/vgj7bl1X/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/vQaAUnQC/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/0jmJKCmk/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/he4em1Kx/___2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/nriL_5CK/___2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/MUNNkNTZ/_4_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/7lnpCChi/__online.htm







http://www.4shared.com/folder/xoqUYvHA/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7S3gOlc9/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/eX5b10Jq/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/Lp5KUM8U/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/IAds-ejr/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/7C81OxB_/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*السملات و الشدادات و الميدات
http://www.4shared.com/office/4GdyuUjM/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/L-3I5qfr/__online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/folder/X9i8SFj3/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/i79Y67-6/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/1mMzeJyV/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/mJmjHuzg/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/91TPE5Wv/_online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/Qh3J-dW8/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الصحية*

*التركيبات الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/-VYAhTGs/__online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/office/hy8XHnNp/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*التصميمات_التنفيذية_3_عمارة
تصميمات_تنفيذية - د.هشام حسن علي - هندسة أسيوط
http://www.4shared.com/office/S47E2Cxo/__3_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الطرق*

*الطرق
http://www.4shared.com/rar/n63GHGul/_____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/itCnuuOk/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/iowduSsg/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/fHOLHHvD/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/q79ZBi_W/__3.htm



http://www.4shared.com/office/NNP95XKu/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/9SE1NZES/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Hk2lxZTj/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Gmtzz12k/_____.htm



http://www.4shared.com/file/4ERL19it/__2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/NzuoZiJc/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/GYINLbLE/__2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/L7abIRDT/__online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/file/zInUC1aE/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VehwEOvs/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ALzEWi5c/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/jIm42Rwf/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*تدريبات المساحة و الجيوديسيا
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DVgDOZRS/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرخام
http://www.4shared.com/office/Kd3MGpW4/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*تركيب بلاط البورسلين
http://www.4shared.com/video/yY20OZa7/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحديد أماكن الاعمدة و الكمرات*

*تحديد أماكن الاعمدة و الكمرات
http://www.4shared.com/file/YjBzE4Pi/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*استلام الاعمدة*

*استلام الاعمدة​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/46DWEJb2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*فواصل الصب
http://www.4shared.com/office/uuW9XQ4T/__online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/office/LNvNLzDA/Precast-concrete___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشاريع التخرج المهمة لطلبة مدنى ( خرسانة - استركشر )
http://engineerforall.blogspot.com/2012_12_01_archive.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكسيات المصمته*

*التكسيات المصمته ..... مهم جدا ..... مكرر للاهمية
http://www.4shared.com/office/wkAGIRa6/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتاب التصميمات التنفيذية للدكتور هشام حسن - جامعة اسيوط 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9h5e6ce5s9qg5vw​*


----------



## egyptsystem (26 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة مدنى 2013

المجموعة الاولى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aTEHoMvI/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/M1YNy7c2/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fhiKTMhR/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/hkuPdJTJ/2_online.html


المجموعة الثانية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/tItznzGh/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/e1bTcnud/up_by_fantastic_engineers.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4M3Yy3g/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/l1h9HV-1/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/g9wsmDot/_online.html




المجموعة الثالثة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/tbXkI79S/My_4shared_of_mohamed2011hassa.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/RJWF2luY/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/RJYu_W6c/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/F7G1R53A/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html




المجموعة الرابعة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/79jnXuCm/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة مدنى 2013


المجموعة الاولى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/YlYTwJp1/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kNZ1GGNg/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/dTtyPUFQ/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9SWBrbfu/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/OGXedfpq/_online.html




المجموعة الثانية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ithKPYsQ/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/X01IfsgH/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/MTT4cwiF/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/nDb0SP2A/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع تخرج ـ مترو انفاق صنعاء 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/bTvOCWIr/project_mohammed_alait_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبتى​

المجموعة الاولى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.kutub.info/library/category/72




المجموعة الثانية
https://www.mediafire.com/?1z7mioeq1lcl7
https://www.mediafire.com/?puqgp9gndjnb3
https://www.mediafire.com/?79d3y9t6ul55t
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsD-PWrR1DY&list=PLLioOD83zmv6gYM0WftuIGTaFS-8E3UYO
http://www.aqarcity.com/f174.html


المجموعة الثالثة
https://www.mediafire.com/?pt304s24l5yg2
https://www.mediafire.com/#mdg6sljy6yn3q
http://yasserelleathy.com
http://www.moh.gov.eg/section3/Building_materials.aspx
http://www.cmbegypt.com/ar

​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تركيب تكييف اسبليت
http://www.4shared.com/office/zOm_oBJ0/___online.htm









http://www.4shared.com/folder/JRXxFhf2/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/US6YhDZp/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/qV6ap1_r/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DAarjLIq/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQXZuAgJ/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*العزل الحرارى و الصوتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/7r3EeAlI/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/C1evB94x/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/EUBQgtUY/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/VDmMlp9Z/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/bsqXyCpj/__1.htm








http://www.4shared.com/office/WZGoplw1/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/HutevKZg/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/4UkqSUhS/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/C0NG61RF/__online.htm
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تكييف الهواء
http://www.4shared.com/office/NPd0mSYd/__online.html






http://www.4shared.com/office/xxQOC3o5/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/_uLLbzTr/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصميم الخوازيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/xN3SS-0W/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/LOsAdTGo/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/64M3Yy3g/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/V3-WYTJA/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aTEHoMvI/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*العربية للشدات المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/zip/O4-_z7yU/___online.html




http://www.4shared.com/office/YHPe0eNa/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*محاضرات الكميات والمواصفات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gYzyrqLc/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/n1lTlrPg/_online.html





http://www.4shared.com/file/He6eMb-q
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*وقائع التنفيذ - الجزء 2 - الإكساء والإكمالات
http://www.4shared.com/office/vYDcBqOl/__-__2_-__.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/S_shrHjz/__-__2_-____1_.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/IVGWq4Pl/__-__2_-__.html




وقائع التنفيذ - الجزء 1 - الحفريات والهيكل للمنشآت 
http://www.4shared.com/office/FZLE-alx/__-__1_-____.html





http://www.4shared.com/folder/GkhUdJ8W/_online.html


كتاب المهندس محمود المصيلحي
http://www.4shared.com/office/LdFnLT_D/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*معادلات أكسيل هندسية تحفة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/pXiFx5-h/___.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/ZQK-tyJe/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/6bXoJkVO/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ شبكات مياه الشرب​http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/y5lApDKs/_online.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرخام و الحجر و الفسيفساء
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aStmMz0x/_online.html




تنفيذ محطة كهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zdrAQ0U_/__online.html
تنفيذ محطة التنقية
http://www.4shared.com/get/FmDiV0Fy/____.html
تنفيذ الصرف الصحى
http://www.4shared.com/office/sglpcwbz/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/sglpcwbz/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/elStwylh/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared-china.com/rar/IMZRFw5F/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/IaK9iCXi/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EKp5w4Hg/___.html





http://www.4shared-china.com/office/W-LxEJg7/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tdZGhI-S/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/K8zHYWTx/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*المصاعد السكنية
http://www.4shared.com/file/PgpFbDS6/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/CgBDUUeU/elevators_elevators_hospital__.html
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/nnamara/files/2010/02/01_elevators.pdf
http://rzaito.blogspot.com/2013/09/mechanical-engineering.html





http://www.4shared.com/folder/D3mm6N59/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/mikj-Bg9/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/GYZmIw0M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تجميع الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/M4Drt48g/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تجميع نهائى للارضيات 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/z0gw42tX/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/UL-oPUBS/___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w7AY8weX/__online.htm





http://www.4shared.com/folder/S6h86M9J/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتاب تشييد المبانى ل د. عباس حيدر الجزء الاول 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/1wJs8ckK/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/SB13zd_3/___online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/ufP2R9Yp/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/XZEeVWJl/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*البناء بالطوب
الارضيات 
حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/_rVQ4w2T/_online.html





http://www.4shared.com/file/gjzWWcOW/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/j_uhX8q3/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/lzGASL7l/__2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/wvAJzuCj/_9_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/folder/MMKvhUGG/_online.html





http://www.4shared.com/folder/YlYTwJp1/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/MTT4cwiF/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/AZrkec9C/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ned3fuf_/2012.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/-pk2xRrZ/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/2ytPAtF0/__2.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/B9hmRyK9/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050_E.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4HQeLvYl/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4jvDEE7A/New_Folder.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/g9wsmDot/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/jJNe-qWn/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/46DWEJb2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الى الاخوة الكرام
هناك محاولات يومية
لاختراق مجلد 
بانوراما التنفيذ و التصميم
رجاء اخذ نسخة منه
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ شبكات مياه الشرب​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكييف​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/zip/_V8MyfHw/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات المنزلقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/uZc7ceib/__online.htm





http://www.4shared.com/file/BGjJrNw5/__2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/CO0fz9rC/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/Yg0LfAxM/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/LNyYT6ZU/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mVHgcDks/_online.htm





http://www.4shared.com/office/WptKKqQp/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/UmXCDG-i/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/ypN9hu4g/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/CO0fz9rC/__1.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*Design of Reinforced Concrete Water Tanks

http://www.4shared.com/office/796RRJg-/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_.htm





http://www.4shared.com/folder/aPlB1aCn/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/OPUVsloZ/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/1mMzeJyV/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ByH78FL9/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/_Fa_Tpf5/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fhiKTMhR/_online.html





http://www.4shared.com/folder/us_AcEEt/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050_E.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/pZD1M-IL/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/GYZmIw0M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/jtQxAUwI/__2050.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*التصميمات التنفيذية
http://www.4shared.com/office/fAqV7mru/_____2005.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/WGNyQFN-/_____2005.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/lV-4aHPh/_____2005.htm




http://www.4shared.com/rar/46DDubkG/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/S47E2Cxo/__3_.htm
http://www.mediafire.com/?9h5e6ce5s9qg5vw
http://www.4shared.com/office/NST2tnEG/_____.html





http://www.4shared.com/rar/757W-9XK/___6__3-9-2013.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/UeqcI_1U/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/morshaya/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/my2lovefreekaven1/videos



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1muSfswVrSw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh7oD88HkpE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zdNhdWExUs​*


----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)

بفضل الله انتهينا من الفصل الأول كامل فى كورس Revit Structure 2014 







ملحوظة هامة للتشغيل :
- لازم يكون عندك برنامج windows media player 
متوفر على الرابط دة 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-media-player
- لازم تسطب حزمة الكودك دى K-Lite Mega Codec Pack و هى ضرورية لاى جهاز بصفة عامة . 
متوفرة على الرابط دة 
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm
--------------------------------------------------
الاسطوانة مجزأة الى 3 أجزاء . الجزء الاول و التانى بحجم 350 ميجابايت و الجزء التالت بحجم 66 ميجا بايت . 
--------------------------------------------------
دة لينك لفيديو يشرح كيفية استخدام الاسطوانة بالتفصيل 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=681562021866150¬if_t=video_processed
--------------------------------------------------
دى لينكات تحميل الاسطوانة : 
روابط مركز الخليج 
http://www.gulfup.com/?H3kct3
http://www.gulfup.com/?KIZiF1
http://www.gulfup.com/?9WoSXK
--------------------------------------------------
روابط ميديافاير 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/j91cm8fk938a5n8/Revit-Structure-2014-Tutorials.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/hbb0amemaudardb/Revit-Structure-2014-Tutorials.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/o1sorrw6aiewy51/Revit-Structure-2014-Tutorials.part3.rar
أتمنى تعجبكم و منتظر رأيكم 
بالتوفيق ​


----------



## أبو العطا (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكسيات المصمته*

*التكسيات المصمته
http://www.4shared.com/office/pBlvhXOs/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html​*


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (29 ديسمبر 2013)

egyptsystem قال:


>



السلام عليكم اولا وشكرا جزيلا ثانيا وثالثا هل بالأمكان ارفاق نسخة اوتوكاد للدرج الدائري انشائي ومعماري وكذلك زيادة عدد صور تنفيذ الدرج ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (29 ديسمبر 2013)

egyptsystem قال:


>



السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن ارفاق المخطط الأنشائي والمعماري للدرج مع عدد صور اكثر للتنفيذ 
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## egyptsystem (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسليح السلالم*

*تسليح السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/-MIUNIgU/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسليح سلالم ..... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/h1amG57G/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*التركيبات و التصميمات الكهربائية
http://www.4shared.com/office/WXyA6Baf/-2013-_.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/A7MMhwHN/-2013-___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/flyU_sEX/-2013-_.htm





http://www.4shared.com/office/pw8jpLNI/-2_-___-__.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/erL6gXFl/___-__.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/HZRcqxpR/file.htm
OR
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmwdhzmub0e9nt2











http://www.4shared.com/office/Cylf_45j/______.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية باوربوينت
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vUuE3MvS/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/s0aWQYIO/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/5bufcGS-/__3.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/ybrqVC4a/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/eankKjiv/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/1nGCOwHO/__1.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/m0guVDSB/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/MTT4cwiF/_online.html
http://bunyanq8.com/index.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/JRXxFhf2/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DAarjLIq/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQXZuAgJ/__1.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/US6YhDZp/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/qV6ap1_r/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/5BP4eQII/MyPhotos2050__1_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الفرقه الاولى​​

structure 1
structure 1


structure 2
structure 2


المساحه المستويه
المساحه المستويه


جيولوجيا
جيولوجيا


تكنولوجيا الخرسانه
تكنولوجيا الخرسانه


civil engineering drawing 1
civil engineering drawing 1


civil engineering drawing 2
civil engineering drawing 2

************************************************** ******​
************************************************** ******
 الفرقه الثانيه

structure 3
structure 3


المساحه الجيوديسيه و الجويه
المساحه الجيوديسيه و الجويه


هندسه التشييد
هندسه التشييد

************************************************** ******

************************************************** ******
 الفرقه الثالثه

structure 5
structure 5


structure 6
structure 6


استيل تغطيات معدنيه
استيل تغطيات معدنيه


اعمال الرى
اعمال الرى


soil 2
soil 2


اداره مشاريع 1
اداره مشاريع


نقل و مرور
نقل و مرور​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*ادارة مشروعات للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالرشيد
http://www.4shared.com/office/QKzvA7y3/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسطوانة الترميم و التدعيم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-6k3KxX5/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسطوانة تصميم الاعمده
http://www.4shared.com/rar/WEfwmg5J/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الابواب و الشبابيك 
http://www.4shared.com/office/28mz63z_/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/Z8KvC94x/____1_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاخشاب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/-9kBux61/_1_online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/sD5fJcLP/_1__1_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/SGAa0QZT/_1_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسطوانة الكاملة فى اعمال حصر الكميات 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/G7iN5qnp/________.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/G8BvO14A/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*كورس تكسيات : الارضيات و الحوائط و الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/office/JHBwVfPC/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/Pv74CTXx/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*البناء بالطوب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/nFVlyA2M/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*البياض
http://www.4shared.com/office/OvSLL5mA/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/ToRIsjCv/_5_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاعمال المعدنية و الميكانيكية
http://www.4shared.com/file/sBkDkXAt/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mrlTyX-w/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/Pg8GFTRy/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/J3zP50np/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*التركيبات الصحية و الكهربائية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/CVthwxv2/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*التكسيات المصمته
http://www.4shared.com/office/pBlvhXOs/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاعمال الكهربائية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13075​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*المصاعد
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13074​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*تركيب التكييف
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13073​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الارضيات الخرسانية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13067​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*القرميد
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13082​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحوائط المسلحة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/0rjdwqug/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية
http://www.4shared.com/file/4jSWdPVr/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخرسانة سابقة الصب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/G_IoTkhS/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/file/4ix2VhH8/_1_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/LGl2ZaHn/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الزجاج
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w7s4NMHQ/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_u67CCYh/_6_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/file/nMcayIZM/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات
http://www.4shared.com/office/ROFhPvfB/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/r8rBnwkK/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/BYxaONZ6/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/gADPc1Dr/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*القصارة
http://www.4shared.com/office/taz2shr1/_1_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد 
http://www.4shared.com/office/KuRBUBA8/_____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*انظمة الالومنيوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/NNtgRfLB/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث عن الحوائط الستائريه-maxawy
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9LDd6xu_/___-maxawy-.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تجاليد جرانيت و رخام
http://www.4shared.com/file/m2fH2XBE/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترميم المبانى 
http://www.4shared.com/office/x25VWE_S/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسليح السلالم حمامات السباحة العناصر الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/bbgbXXdD/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/S4JSpPUu/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/7XrdSu0l/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dn8vs_y1/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/Zpussfyv/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تشطيب حمام السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/XTY64mYo/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ اعمال الصرف الصحي
http://www.4shared.com/rar/cLuu5Gip/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الاساسات
http://www.4shared.com/file/10-JCB83/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/AIgFwnBw/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الكبارى
http://www.4shared.com/office/NcVLv3m2/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/bKxlDrgy/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/IXtaFGJi/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/kFWaQRt7/__4.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/E2mvVUOS/__5.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/J_6grkfL/__6.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mPns7-NV/__7.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ جراج التحرير
http://www.4shared.com/office/e11H847p/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ حمام سباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/ho3zp5Pu/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ محطة كهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/I-JFBuRh/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ مشروعات الصرف الصحي
http://www.4shared.com/office/znLlVuMm/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*توسعات محطة مياه السنبلاوين
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mzj4RDHB/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*حديد الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/office/XStVqq_e/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*دليل التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/iapJbpmX/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ywWgwlv2/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*صب الخرسانه المسلحة للخزان
http://www.4shared.com/rar/MxTDF2QO/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ll8CmQ6J/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ محطة التنقية
http://www.4shared.com/office/FmDiV0Fy/____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/XEvMEaDi/______1_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*عزل المبنى
http://www.4shared.com/office/9N61W5WC/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/GIvFFqRi/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/IAxz4W5o/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/ry00iOWc/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتاب 1000 سؤال و جواب 
http://www.4shared.com/office/kJV33wHU/_1000____.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/SNHayNZ2/_60___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتاب المهندس محمود المصيلحي
http://www.4shared.com/office/GEmSgEEI/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتاب عربي خرسانة
http://www.4shared.com/office/rQ2MPinl/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجرى خرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/pIverGef/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع تنفيذ الصرف الصحى
http://www.4shared.com/office/nJraeJZX/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور
http://www.4shared.com/office/I_mf7TKF/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر الرخام
http://www.4shared.com/file/s1DyeI5H/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gdV0xMGM/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصطلحات الحداده المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/5K3qGO3i/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصطلحات النجارة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/xG5h_yLq/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*معدات الموقع
http://www.4shared.com/office/sQzO9Gnq/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مواسير الصرف و التغذية الحديثة
http://www.4shared.com/office/HE34vObg/_____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة م. ياسر الليثى
http://www.4shared.com/video/gyOhyA1M/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/p3v6CaYh/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/ojfGWF78/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/rar/b06CiP6s/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/7mIQ-gEW/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*القواطيع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/D5yPvcek/partitions.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز ..... تجميع
http://www.4shared-china.com/rar/SB13zd_3/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعمال الشدات الخشبية
http://www.4shared.com/file/LNyYT6ZU/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات ...... تجميع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/z0gw42tX/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف المعلقة ...... تجميع
http://www.4shared.com/file/M4Drt48g/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/5BP4eQII/MyPhotos2050__1_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/JRXxFhf2/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DAarjLIq/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQXZuAgJ/__1.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/US6YhDZp/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/qV6ap1_r/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملفات تنفيذية ...... باوربوينت
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Eca35M1S/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/s0aWQYIO/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vUuE3MvS/__2.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/5bufcGS-/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/rBK0MiIh/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/bd1h6vpD/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*النظم الانشائية لسبق التجهيز ...... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DzCdh5Js/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*حصرالكميات للمشاريع الانشائية*

*حصرالكميات للمشاريع الانشائية 
https://www.youtube.com/user/Aldarayn/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*حصرالكميات للمشاريع الانشائية 
http://www.4shared.com/video/qaab15tE/__________1_-_YouTube.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/aqaEJj7z/_________2_-_YouTube.htm


http://www.4shared.com/video/RmSfuafg/_________3_-_YouTube.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/K7UyWWjn/_________4_-_YouTube.htm


http://www.4shared.com/video/-RyAgpQY/_________5_-_YouTube.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*بلاط الانترلوك
http://www.4shared.com/file/cwS5Uf5B/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/file/hgq4Miaa/search_file_2003.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/uX1g8nfI/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/AO_RlI-J/_2_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/J_XxBI5N/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*دورة تنفيذ صوتية و الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/office/M3Wl78Yd/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/IDn-8Shz/tadreb_2013.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*النجارة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/XKO0wRzn/_online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/L-3I5qfr/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/Ly1BsPjt/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*حدادة مسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/5ymo6rxN/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*ورشة اساسيات الكهرباء (نهائي)
http://www.4shared.com/file/H7jnrWzT/_____.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*ورشة الكهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/office/R25353ii/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*اللبشة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/Tmb0O2kV/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/_zaQsyZj/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/BQnOINT5/__online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*العزل
http://www.4shared.com/file/emtqACDk/_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*ورشة الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/office/cAuIVxDX/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشدات الخشبية ذات الدعامات المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/file/beIcnHAl/____.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مواد البياض اسمنت – جبس – مصيص – الموريت – بديل الجير – إضافات – ماء - بودرة الجير – كسر الرخام 

http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html


الاسمنت 

لا تقل نسبة الاسمنت في الطرطشة عن 300 كجم / م3 رمل نظيف ولا تزيد عن 450 كجم /م3 

يحدد نوعه حسب استخدام البياض 

الجبس

يكو ن مستخرج من جباسات معتمدة ومختبرة دوريا 

لا يقل شكه الابتدائي عن 15 دقيقة والنهائي عن 25 دقيقة الداخلي 

يحذر استخدامه في المناطق الساحلية

يحذر استخدامه في التحبيش للكانات أو تثبيت الكريتال أواي اعمال حديديه

المصيص

كالجبس ولكنه خالي من الحبيبات والركام

يتم تشغيله بعد 12 ساعه من عجنه 

نعومته فائقه وناصع البياض

يحذر استخدامه في المناطق الساحلية

الموريت

يصنع من الجبس النقي

يقاوم الصدمات والتشققات

بديل الجير

سائل يضاف إلى برميل مياة البياض بنسبة 1 لتر /برميل (200لتر)

يتم التقليب الجيد

يزيد من تشغيلية المونه 

تتلاشى به مشاكل الجير

متوافق مع البيئه

بودره الجير

عباره عن مطحون الجير المار من مهزات اكبرها 0.2 مم ويكون نظيفا خاليا من الشوائب

يوجد منه الناعم والخشن حسب الاستخدام

بودرة الرخام  

ناتج من طحن كسر الرخام ويمر من مهزات اكبرها 0.2 مم ويكون نظيفا

كسر الرخام

هو مجروش كسر الرخام

يمر على مهزات اكبرها 0.5 مم ويكون خاليا من الشوائب

البياض 

هو الغطاء الخارجي لجسم المبنى 

سمك البياض 

يرتبط سمك البياض تبعا للوظيفه والمقاومة المطلوبة ومتوسط سمكه 1:2 سم للاسقف و 1.5:2 للحوائط و 3:4 سم للواجهات واذا زاد عن 3 يفضل استخدام مواد رابطه وينفذ على مرحلتين 

ملاحظات هامه 

لايقل سمك الطرطشه عن 0.5 سم 

لاتركب حلوق النجاره الا بعد الطرطشه 

طرطشه الاسقف تكون باسمنت زياده 450 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل 

التكسية بالأزملدو (الخرده )

هي قطع صغيره 2*2 سم بأشكال مختلفه تعطي زخارف جميله بها اشكال خماسيه وسداسية 

يوجد منها انواع زجاج وآخر سراميك 

توجد على شكل وحدات 30*30 على ورق لاصق 

طريقة التركيب

طرطشه بمونه 400 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل 

عمل بطانه 1 سم بمونه 300 كجم أسمنت /م3 رمل مع اضافة بديل الجير وتمشط في تموجات في الاتجاهين 

بعد الجفاف تفرد المادة اللاصقه ويتم تسويتها وقبل جفافها ترص قطع الازملدو من على الاخر في المورد عليها 

بعد تمام الجفاف يبل الفرخ الورق المورد عليه الازملدو لإذابه الغراء ويفصل الورق ثم يتم الغسيل الجيد والنظافة 

بعد ذلك يتم السقيه بالفرشاه ولباني الاسمنت والبوليمر المطلوب 

تتم النظافة بقطعه مبلله من القماش ثم التلميع بالشمع 

ملاحظات في تنفيذ البياض 

يجب عمل وتثبيت شبك ممدد صلب بين الاعمده والحوائط وكذلك بين الكمر والحوائط وذلك بالمسامير الصلب لمنع الشروخ والتنميل في البياض 

تتم الطرطشه بالمسطرين على الطالوش وليس القروان لعدم ترسيب الاسمنت وللتأكد من دسامة المونه 

ترش الطرطشة لمده يومين 

عمل بؤج 3*10 سم على مسافة 2 م في الاتجاهين وتبدأ بعد نصف م من الارض وقبل السسقف بنص م 

يفضل عمل البؤج من المونه المشعره بجبس خفيف (ماعدا السواحل )يتم عملها بمونه البياض والبوليمر 

يتم عمل الاوتار من نفس مونه البياض 

يتم ملئ الشنايش بمونة البياض مضافا لها كسر الطوب منعا للتشريخ 

يتم بعد ذلك الملئ بالمونه وذلك في المسطحات بين البؤج والاوتار ويتم درعها في الاتجاهين الراسي والافقي بقده من 2-3 م 

في حالة الظهاره الاسكندراني او المصيص او الفطيسة يتم تمشيط السطح قبل الجفاف لزيادة التماسك

نمو اعمال البياض من المراحل الاساسية ويكون ذلك بالمس بالبروده والضغط للحصول على النعومه المطلوبه 

يجب حماية طبقة البياض من العوامل الخارجيه حتى يتم جفافها 

قياس أعمال البياض 

يقاس هندسيا لما تم تنفيذه داخليا لكل نوع على حده ويشمل ذلك الدور والاعتاب والبليسقالات 

بالنسبه للبياض الخارجي فإن الفتحات أكبر من 4 م2 تحسب 50% منها 

الكرانيش تقاس بالمتر الطولي 

الحليات والعقود بالمقطوعيه 

أنواع البياض 

بياض تخشين 

بطانة بسك 1.5 سم ثم ظهارة بسمك 0.5 سم برمل انعم من السابق 

الاسقف والحوائط الاماميه ممكن تعمل على طبقه واحده بسمك 1.5 سم

المونه مكونه من 200 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل مع بديل الجير 1 لتر /200لتر مياه 

بياض للاشغال الداخلية والوزرات 

كالسابق ولكن تكون الطرطشه شديده 450 كجم اسمنت مم3 رمل مع اضافه مواد منع نفاذيه المياه والتخشين اللباني 

بياض على سلك ممدد 

التاكد من عدم افقيه السلك وقدرته على حمل البياض 

دهان السلك بمانع للصدأ ورشه بالرمال للتماسك 

يتم التسليخ اولا ثم الرش بالمياه 

يفضل اضافه مواد بولمريه للتماسك ولاحتمالات التربية 

في اليوم التالي يتم الرش ثانيا ثم عمل البطانة 300 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل 

في اليوم التالي يتم الرش ثانيا ثم عمل الظهاره 250 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل 

بياض مصيص على الحوائط

يتكون من بطانة اسمنتيه 200 كجم اسمنت /م3 مرل + بديل الجير مع الدرع بالقده في الاتجاهين والتخشين الجيد(1.5سم ) والتمشيط 

الضهارة 0.5 سم بمونه المصيص مع بديل الجير والخدمة الجيده 

يمكن عمل بياض بالمصيص فوق بياض التخشين للأسقف المعلقة 

حذر استعمال بياض جبس او مصيص على الاسطح الخرسانية مباشره بدون بياض اسمنتي حفاضا على الحديد 

الكرانيش 

البطانه 1سم من جبس +رمل + اسمنت بنسبة 1:2:7 مع بديل الجير 1.5 لتر /200 مياه

الظهارة 0.5 سم بمصيص وبديل الجير ثم تفرد الفرمه حسب الشكل المطلوب في التشطيب 

البياض الخارجي 

بياض فطيسه اسمنتية 

البطانه سمك 1.5 سم مونه 250 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل + بديل الجير والتمشيط 

الظهارة 0.5 سم من رمل +اسمنت بنسبه 1:3 مع بديل الجير واللون وخدمه السطح جيدا 

بياض فطيسه جبسيه 

بطانه 250 اسمنت /م3 رمل مع بديل الجير و التمشيط 

ظهاره من مصيص + اسمنت ابيض +بودره حجر بنسب 2:1:8 مع بديل الجير 

طرطشه اسمنتيه لبياض الواجهات 

بطانه 1.5 سم من مونه 300 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل مع بديل الجير

الظهارة بالماكينه اليدويه او الكهربائيه من مونه مكونه من رمل + اسمنت ابيض +بودره حجر جيري بنسب 1:2:3 

بياض ظهاره اسكندراني 

بطانه 1.5 سم 300 كجم اسمنت /م3 اسمنت مع بديل الجير والتمشيط 

الظهاره اسمنت ابيض+ بودره حجر جيري +رمل ابيض جباس وبديل الجير بنسب 2:2:1 

بياض حجر صناعي للواجهات 

بطانه كالسابق وظهاره مكونه من كسر حجر جيري جيد وبدره حجر جيري واسمنت ابيض بنسبه 1.5:3:5 مع اللون وبديل الجير 1.5 لتر /200 لتر مياه 

بنحت السطح بالشاخونه ويدق بالبوشارده مع عمل العراميس والتقسيمات حسب الرسومات 

معدلات البياض 

1 مبيض 

1 عجان 

1 عامل يقومون بطرطشة 100 م2 

البطانة الاسمنتيه 

2 مبيض

2 عجان 

3 عامل 

1 خشاب 

يقومون بفرد 50 م2 

الظهارة الاسمنتيه 

2 مبيض 

2 عجان 

3 عامل 

1 خشاب 

يقومون بفرد 40 م2 

الظهاره المصيص 35 م2

الظهارة بالحجر 20 م2 

الموزايكو 25 م2 

بالنسبه للحجر الصناعي 

2 مبيض

2 عجان 

2 دقاق 

1 عامل 

يقومون بعمل وتشطيب 25 م2 

الظهارة الاسكندراني 

1 مبيض 

1 عجان 

1 عامل 

يقومون بعمل وتشطيب 35 م2 

الكرانيش على بيتها 

1 مبيض 

1 عامل 

1 عجان 

يقومون بعمل 8 م .ط​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتاب تشييد المبانى ل د. عباس حيدر الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/folder/MzLVyECB/____.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*كورس تكسيات ..... تشطيبات
http://www.mediafire.com/download/72jhvdspvs24y98/research+-+working+-+course.rar



http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحث حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/IHBrIs_1/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/5Vm1qYzQ/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7S3gOlc9/___online.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكتبة تنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/TRqMjqPa/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/97n4OjiA/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*البناء بالطوب
الارضيات
حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/_rVQ4w2T/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*القواطيع
http://www.4shared.com/office/SuvGIsIH/partitions_final.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xQTBy9ls/patition_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Gut0Lfrv/partition_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/exB_4beA/partition__VIDIOS.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات المرتفعة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lLloLR41/___g_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاسقف الزائفة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mfwc9lV7/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lXdWYf8y/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/bli3ncTF/pre_fabricated__I_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/x1bt6Zo7/curtain_wall.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مثال : حائط ( نصف طوبة )

1- مقاس الطوب 25سم × 12سم × 6 سم
2- سماكة المونة اسفل الطوب = 1 سم
3- مساحة الطوبة = الطول × الارتفاع
4- مساحة الطوبة = 0.26 × 0.07 = 0.0182 م2
5- عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) = 1 / مساحة الطوبة
6- عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) = 1 / 0.0182 = 55 طوبة
7- نسبة الهالك = عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) × 1.05
8- نسبة الهالك = 55 × 1.05 = 58 طوبة
9- عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) = 58 طوبة

10- حجم الطوبة = الطول × العرض × الارتفاع
11- حجم الطوبة = 0.26 × 0.12 × 0.07 = 0.002184 م3
12- عدد الطوب ( المتر المكعب ) = 1 / حجم الطوبة
13- عدد الطوب ( المتر المكعب ) = 1 / 0.002184 = 458 طوبة
14-نسبة الهالك = عدد الطوب ( المتر الكعب ) × 1.05
15- نسبة الهالك = 458 × 1.05 = 481 طوبة
16- عدد الطوب ( المتر المكعب ) = 481 طوبة

17 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المربع ) = 0.75 × ( عدد الطوب/ 1000 )
18 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المربع ) = 0.75 × ( 58 / 1000 )
19 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المربع ) = 0.0435 م3

20- حجم الرمل ( المتر المكعب ) = 0.75 × ( عدد الطوب/ 1000 )
21 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المكعب ) = 0.75 × ( 481 / 1000 )
22 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المكعب ) = 0.36075 م3

23- الاسمنت : الرمل (1 : 3 )
24 - كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المربع ) = حجم الرمل × 0.3
25- كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المربع ) = 0.0435 × 0.3 = 0.01305 طن
26 - كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المربع ) = 13.05 كجم

27- الاسمنت : الرمل (1 : 3 )
28 - كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المكعب ) = حجم الرمل × 0.3
29- كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المكعب ) = 0.36075 × 0.3 = 0.108225 طن
30 - كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المكعب) = 108.225 كجم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*حصر كمية الطوب للمتر مربع و المتر مكعب مبانى*

*حصر كمية الطوب للمتر مربع و المتر مكعب مبانى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*final الطوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/mEnKK1eD/final_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*بلاط الانترلوك
http://www.4shared.com/file/uPtmTvLo/landscape.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*دليل محترفى صناعة البناء والتشييد
http://www.4shared.com/office/UzxxtD5v/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجبس
http://www.4shared.com/office/NHb4UbNG/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/BFtSTRMa/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/4t9WZgqT/final_floorscape_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسليح القواعد المسلحة لمبنى الخزان*

*تسليح القواعد المسلحة لمبنى الخزان
http://dc402.4shared.com/doc/OK3cRsH_/preview.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/5BP4eQII/MyPhotos2050__1_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال المدنية و الكهربائية و الميكانيكية لتنفيذ مبنى*

*الاعمال المدنية و الكهربائية و الميكانيكية لتنفيذ مبنى

http://www.4shared.com/rar/JqLAYLLI/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VLfu19tJ/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tN37v6DR/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
*​


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*تصميم برج سكنى
http://www.4shared.com/zip/h87hoty4/___online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/jtQxAUwI/__2050.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/file/gGs3wW9D/A_-__.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*النجارة و الحدادة
http://www.4shared.com/office/3j9mLunF/wwwcivilnblogspotcom____.html
http://www.4shared.com/get/AQvrK2M9/a_-____.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*مسائل محلولة تصميم الاسقف*

*مسائل محلولة تصميم الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/office/4SCqkPZs/___.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*تركيب ورق الحائط
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lmcEV0Ao/____.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*تجاليد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zMqCNSd7/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/qIAak-Xz/___online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*كتاب الانشاء المعمارى
http://www.4shared.com/file/zQfSUh57/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/wIhxEnYz/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/xQKP_0pw/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/T9BOtu_j/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/6bTUyTcA/___online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*نظم الانشاء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_5gscNfZ/__online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*التشطيبات المعمارية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/5GntimFe/__1.htm


http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات الخارجية
http://www.4shared.com/file/G0tw2J8_/___online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الابواب و الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/office/db6iYb3E/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/fovqXRx9/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/MmafSk2B/_online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/folder/CdNhrx_M/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*القرميد
http://www.4shared.com/office/gvmLbrCr/_1_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/YMrmIYNP/_2_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/5BP4eQII/MyPhotos2050__1_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/JRXxFhf2/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/qV6ap1_r/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DAarjLIq/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQXZuAgJ/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/US6YhDZp/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*العربية للشدات المعدنية*

*العربية للشدات المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/zip/O4-_z7yU/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*كورس الكترونى فى ترميم و تدعيم المنشآت الخرسانية موضح بالصور والقطاعات



http://www.mediafire.com/?1bczofpmu9vfb2g
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/101885036/4c5a708f/tarmeem__tad3eempart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/101956550/d4d1082d/tarmeem__tad3eempart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/101970023/5bf90107/tarmeem__tad3eempart3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/101979890/521f9744/tarmeem__tad3eempart4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/101981748/a5d29938/tarmeem__tad3eempart5.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الشدات النفقية
http://www.4shared.com/office/WptKKqQp/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/UmXCDG-i/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الشدات المنزلقة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9FbqIGep/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الشدات المنزلقة و النفقية
http://www.4shared.com/office/ypN9hu4g/___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/7xQnmbdF/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3101/022009/data/
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3202/012009/data/​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
تشييد معماري (1) 
تشييد معماري (2) 
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/mfarraa​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
المساقات
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/nnamara​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*مكتبة تنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/us_AcEEt/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050_E.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/g9wsmDot/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/GYZmIw0M/_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/aTEHoMvI/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/P6CFgpYT/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kUa5R1pA/_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/w7RmyPeq/4shared____hanyesmat2012.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aoKuYcSR/Copy_of__.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/0VuotX3u/_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/PaJN40ol/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/folder/zCcLl9Mq/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال المدنية و الكهربائية و الميكانيكية لتنفيذ مبنى 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/493wVv5p/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*بحث الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/ufhD3C8z/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/HGopx-4X/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*بحث نهائي دهانات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4m5ogZb7/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*القصارة المحارة البياض اللياسة البلاستر
http://www.4shared.com/office/dw7lJRKR/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/zov4dO_Y/___online.html


http://www.4shared.com/office/wvAJzuCj/_9_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/md-Zo2Ay/_online.html



كود البياض
http://www.4shared.com/office/hva_A49g/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/CfRJy0am/__online.htm




http://www.4shared.com/folder/M1YNy7c2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات الكميات والمواصفات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gYzyrqLc/___online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/M1YNy7c2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يناير 2014)

*البناء بالطوب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/gjzWWcOW/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/7wRZawwO/__online.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/M1YNy7c2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*موسوعه الهندسه الصحيه*

*موسوعه الهندسه الصحيه 
مشروع محطه الصرف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?T79gOu
مشروع محطه المياه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?CylOfo
المواصفات الفنيه لاستخدام مواسير المياه و الصرف
http://www.gulfup.com/?pzyuq1
محاضرات الهندسة الصحية لجامعة المنصورة الفرقة الرابعة مدني 2012
http://www.mediafire.com/download/zaiia1hv41h1c2a/محاضرات+الصحيه22.rar
محاضرات جامعه اسكندريه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?GWg8IA
http://www.gulfup.com/?w5fbUo
http://www.gulfup.com/?IednHZ
http://www.gulfup.com/?1TZdr9​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*
كورس أساسات مع الامثلة​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة والصلاة علي سيدنا محمد وبعد .......​ 
دروس تصميم الاساسات​ 
Foundations​ 
محتوي الكورس​ 
Course *******​ 
1 - Bearing Capacity Of Soil
2 - Strip Footing
3 - Isolated footing:
3-1 Isolated Squared footing
3-Isolated Rectangular footing 2
4 - Combined Footing
5 - Strap Beam Footing
6 - Raft Footing:
6 – 1 How to choose ts For Raft to inclusion in the program design
7 - deep foundation: 
7-1 Piles
7-1-1 Design of piles:
7-1-2 Bearing Capacity of piles:
7-1-3 Determination settlement:
7-1-4 Short and Long pile: 
7-1-5 Design of piles cap:
7-1-6 Design of steel sheet piles:​ 
(1)
Bearing Capacity Of Soil​ 
Bearing Capacity Of Soil​ 

(2)
Strip Footing​ 
strip footing​ 


(3)
Isolated footing​ 
(3-1)
Isolated Squared footing

​ isolated squared footing​ 
(3-2)
Isolated Rectangular footing ​ 
isolated rectangular footing​ 

الدرس الرابع ​ 
4 - Combined Footing​ 
المصدر من
كتاب د. هشام عرفات 
كتاب د.عبد الراضي ( كورس الجامعة ) ​ 
combined footing​ 

الدرس الخامس ​ 
5- Strap Beam Footing
​ strap beam footing​ 

الدرس السادس:​ 
6 - Raft Footing:
​ raft footing


6– 1 How to choose ts For Raft to inclusion in the program design

​ design of raft foundation​ الدرس السابع والأخير 

7 - deep foundation: 
7-1 Piles
7-1-1 Design of piles:
7-1-2 Bearing Capacity of piles:
7-1-3 Determination settlement:
7-1-4 Short and Long pile: 
7-1-5 Design of piles cap:
7-1-6 Design of steel sheet piles:

Piles

الكورس انتهي والي اللقاء في موضوع أخر​



واخيرا اتمني ان تنال الدروس رضائكم وفي انتظار ردودكم​ 
اسألكم صالح الدعاء​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الانفاق 
http://www.4shared.com/office/opvrw_uH/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/uBTGz4sX/__online.html





http://www.4shared.com/folder/4Cs5cxQW/002/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/tdrNNFR2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*دليل محترفى صناعة البناء و التشييد
http://www.gulfup.com/?oSi0GM
OR
https://doc-0k-1g-docs.googleuserco...d20yZnhsbGs?h=16653014193614665626&e=download​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات المصمته
http://www.4shared.com/office/wkAGIRa6/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/pBlvhXOs/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ جراج التحرير
http://www.4shared.com/office/Iv3hQuYO/Final_Report_eng_Hytham_adel.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*الخرسانة سابقة الصب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/i6VsZmuC/precast_research_final.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DzCdh5Js/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية
http://www.4shared.com/file/bsx_OAaM/final___GRC_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*الاخشاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/bvtjHCYs/Wood_Final.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/office/3ooP19WF/__word.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/qO9iieSe/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات الخارجية
http://www.4shared.com/file/G0tw2J8_/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*معدات الموقع
http://www.4shared.com/office/u_E0aH7z/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*التشطيبات المعمارية
http://www.4shared.com/file/5GntimFe/__1.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*الابواب و الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/office/db6iYb3E/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/MmafSk2B/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تكسيات الارضيات و الحوائط و الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/office/I1CmPVL9/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/kGClCiqi/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ebU-QfHC/___online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/rar/S7GHO4Rm/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w7AY8weX/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*بحث عن الحوائط الستائريه
http://www.4shared.com/rar/1kPWMCau/___-maxawy-.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*بحث الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/ufhD3C8z/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/HGopx-4X/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*بحث نهائي دهانات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4m5ogZb7/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*القصارة المحارة البياض اللياسة البلاستر
http://www.4shared.com/office/dw7lJRKR/___online.html.​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*العزل
http://www.4shared.com/file/emtqACDk/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*القرميد
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13082
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13080​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الكهربائية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13075​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*المصاعد
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13074​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*التكييف
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13073​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*البناء بالطوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/gjzWWcOW/__1.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*الزجاج
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Dy0fNaxl/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/umOP9t_a/_6_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*الشدات
الخشبية المعدنية المنزلقة النفقية

http://www.4shared.com/office/VQEu8BLa/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/UmXCDG-i/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/LNyYT6ZU/___online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/rar/7xQnmbdF/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/9FbqIGep/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/O4-_z7yU/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/yTbyqDUv/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/pZS1b01b/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ و تشطيب حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/7S3gOlc9/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/5Vm1qYzQ/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/office/J_okMchR/_1_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/1HqEd731/_10.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تسليح السلالم و حمامات السباحة و الاعمدة و الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/video/n42T8BJa/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/5toaoCef/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/pugqmxS0/___online.html

http://www.4shared.com/office/zaPxVIBT/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/dH91NXvB/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/iRYZKHLA/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/zip/oKbdvBV2/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*انظمة الالومنيوم .... الابواب الشبابيك الحوائط الستائرية القواطيع
http://www.4shared.com/file/7KriYLmh/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الانفاق
http://www.4shared.com/office/opvrw_uH/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/uBTGz4sX/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/_db5NPqf/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/y30IAJ9K/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*القواطيع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/D5yPvcek/partitions.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*البناء بالطوب ..... الارضيات ..... حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/_rVQ4w2T/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*القرميد
http://www.2shared.com/document/T8_9r2hK/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تم تجميع كل الكتب الهندسية التى تم رفعها مسبقا على صفحة فانتاستيك ، تشمل كل المجالات الهندسية وجميع البرامج الهندسية والدورات التدريبية ، والتعليمية وبالفيديو ، وجميع البرامج الهندسية .

موسوعة كتب الهندسة المدنية من فانتاستيك انجنيرز 

تصمم المنشآت المعدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?Igbasf

ألف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?Iv6Sud

برامج التصميم الهندسى
http://www.gulfup.com/?dVSs7M

الاختبارات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?eAaZec

تفاصيل التسلح والاخطاء الشائعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tvDPqY

الكود العالمى للبناء
http://www.gulfup.com/?H1gixh

بحث عن السدود 
http://www.gulfup.com/?jazoyA

ملف عن ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?9BAbP9

تصميم ارصفة الطرق والجزر الوسطى
http://www.gulfup.com/?IBaAEj

Design Of Shear Walla
http://www.gulfup.com/?462bUE

مجموعة كتب عن علم الهدروليكا
http://www.gulfup.com/?NVUGJH

تعلم الرسم الهندسى من البداية
http://www.gulfup.com/?bPtijC

موسوعة الكتب فى الاستل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DS3XJS

الاسطوانة الشاملة فى اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?ANZfJr

برنامج اوفيس 2007 بالسيريال

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?xIPlFi

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?qMiSO6

اسطوانة تعليم برنامج اكسل 2007

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?W0zssT

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?65Kuw0

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?1P4SOU

الاسطوانة الكاملة فى حصر الكميات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?59jRJr

موسوعة الكتب فى تصمم الاعمدة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DtyKSy

الكودات البريطانية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JTc2hB

اعمال الحدادة المسلحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?0vsAAy

برامج تصمم الكمرات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?09GCJa

برامج تصميم الخرسانة والاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?fU4BGj

ملف عن شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1Ne0bO

مساقط متعددة لكوبرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kqD2br

الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaJCev

كورس د/عماد البلتاجى فى ادارة المشروعات
http://www.gulfup.com/?MM4V7X

نظم الانشاءات
http://www.gulfup.com/?OjRdrM

خواطر هندسة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1DTPjf

كتاب الانشاء المعمارى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YHfMsi

تأثير الرياح على المبانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?bonIOp

ستيل للدكتور خليفة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?6c3xl6

تصميم منشآت الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?AZR0t1

برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pzU1OL

اعمال التكسيات والرخام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DqFQe4

دورة تنفذ للمهندس / حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ew1DsW

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية جزء 3
http://www.gulfup.com/?PTmTxs

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية جزء 2
http://www.gulfup.com/?ve4h0l

خريطة ادارة المشروعات PMP
http://www.gulfup.com/?VkfRN2

اهم 12 عملية لمهندس التخطيط والمتابعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MrK9rS

مكتبة الليثى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?AuHSnX

ملف تصميم اكسل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?37OK7Y

احمال الديناميكية
http://www.gulfup.com/?FS9ZVQ

برنامج الاستاااااد
http://www.gulfup.com/?z7bxYO

مصطلحات التنفيذ
http://www.gulfup.com/?1qVKDk

كورس تعليم الرسم الهندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?wHLyaf

خبرات تنفيذية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?XOe3Ee

مجموعة كتب فى علم السويل
http://www.gulfup.com/?utESKi

مجموعة كتب عن المساحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?WKWcEN

محاضرات هندسة عن شمس
http://www.gulfup.com/?ruKYy0

تقنية اعمال الخرسانة
http://www.gulfup.com/?6TIX8P

تصمم الاعمدة كاملة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5LYbuE

خبرات تنفيذية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?KwAwTA

اسطوانة تعليم برنامج Sewer Cad
http://www.gulfup.com/?eXOG5y

موسوعة المشاريع الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fb2l6i

كتاب محاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات
http://www.gulfup.com/?Oyvsxd

مجموعة كتب عن الطرق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kwgVzA

كتاب الاساسات للدكتور عبد الفتاح القصبى
http://www.gulfup.com/?XcR6qd

اختبارات الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?EEdKod

الرسم الهندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?J1Ggjn

المعدات المستخدمة فى الانشاءات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaeEmG

كتاب الاساسات د/اسامة مصطفى الشافعى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5aarM0

موسوعة كتب الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Ll3c9

استلام اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.gulfup.com/?OdyGW6

استلام اعمال الكهرباء 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kNKVSy

برنامج ثرى دى ماكس 
5
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ih8ZzX

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?kB68cH

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?MLivP6

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?gEpZY8

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?keAyDA

الخرسانة سابقة الاجهادد
http://www.gulfup.com/?uvZ4LW

تصميم القباب
http://www.gulfup.com/?FTBu2Q

شيتات اكسل
http://www.gulfup.com/?O9bZI8

تفريد الحديد
http://www.gulfup.com/?fvvFxQ

استراكشر د/مشالى
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MRirf

تصميم حمام السباحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?gVht5d

برنامج سرفر 9
http://www.gulfup.com/?oIdJdB

كورس تكنولوجا الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?RrICpU

الخرسانة المسلحة د/مشهور غنيم
http://www.gulfup.com/?7boCaf

احمال الزلازل
http://www.gulfup.com/?1e3t0Y

الرسم الانشائى والمعمارى
http://www.gulfup.com/?n4Q2e7

انشاءات معدنة
http://www.gulfup.com/?icNra3

خواص واختبارات المواد
http://www.gulfup.com/?V4Lt46

تخطيط الموانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?bvAEOO

موسوعة اعمال الصرف الصحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YEN6tT

شيتات الاكسل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?nJESKN


كورس التصميم الكامل 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?5TV2KN

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ecojj

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?7yMZkk

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?muM7cL

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?6XPGTw

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaCYKo

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0auKK

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?SIv02N

كتاب الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qJE1ug 

كتاب خبرات فى اعمال التنظيف
http://www.gulfup.com/?CoDFmP

الاسطوانة الكاملة فى اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ga86vw

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Nu3k2

كتاب رائع عن التشطيبات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HKdH9B

كتاب شرح اوتوكاد 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?aiYrSD

كل انواع البلاطات وانظمة الانشاء المختلفة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Oo3jfv

كتاب تصميم خطوط السكك الحديدية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?l6q8wo

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية جزء 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?tVdvjO

مجموعة رائعة من بلوكات الاوتوكاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?phYPft

مجموعة برامج تصميم رائعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?77R417

قاموس هندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pNRGNh

تصميم الاسقف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?88ABFs

تصميم الاعمدة كاملة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2JIRLC

الخرسانة المسلحة ل د/شاكر البحيرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HEUaYR

كتب استراكشر 

http://www.gulfup.com/?G9E82a

http://www.gulfup.com/?Cvicb4


احترف التنفيذ 
http://www.gulfup.com/?04feGS

تصميم الاساسات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?sjJbYM

الكتاب الشامل فى اعمال الحدادة المسلحة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8DMVBm

الفرم والشدات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?M4YsEM

اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?E5NfoA

الكورس الكامل للمهندس حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?BiTXMj

تصميم جميع انواع الاساسات السطحية
http://www.gulfup.com/?1iywmX

المعايير المعمارية للمبانى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?SczkSA

نوتة حسابية لعمارة سكنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?NpAR86

كورس اعمال الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DwgxID

التوقيع المساحى بالاوتوكاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?EaADFH


تصميم الخوازيق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?6QVo10

لكى تكون مهندسا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Jj2twh

الاسطوانة المشتركة بين العمارة ووالهندسة المدنية 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?8YqI8u

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?k8Xrxw

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?UPlgfN

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?6VjkRo

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?XuFYPp

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rhh1S3

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?pN0qaw

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?tlG6vY


اعمال الجمالونات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?df8TNi

اعمال الطوب
http://www.gulfup.com/?smCl8C

ملف رائع عن الطوب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?smCl8C

كورس تعليم اللغة الانجليزية من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية 

11
http://www.gulfup.com/?OmcnJF

12
http://www.gulfup.com/?dJbesF

10
http://www.gulfup.com/?pNSP9h

9
http://www.gulfup.com/?128fr2

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?hmTKG5

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?NPeMDp

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?PTnYU3

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?hPH2Sr

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?8uaA2a

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?lR1r0I

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?BKIl7x

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?2DKLNE

كتاب تعليم الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?4XD3x5

كتاب تعليم البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?VVmJaY

كورس ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?t4kjT9

المكتبة الشاملة فى الساب ( برنامج ساب فيرجن 14 + تعليم البرناج كاملا ) 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fnu3i2

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?AF8F5Q

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?c30LhP

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3luT0

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?yO79Aq

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?SaOupJ

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?lEEKL0

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?xPEXde
---------------------------------------
اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى 

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0iTul

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?UaQSdH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?YRhhWV

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?XHJ9ey
--------------------------------------
كل ماتريده فى الاساسات
part 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZJtFF3

part2
http://www.gulfup.com/?2w3ylI
_________


اسطوانة اعمال الانشاءات 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fxcilb

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?SAqHOZ

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQ2u1S

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?7Uj8ms
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Vu6FWj

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?1gurXM

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?P26tKb

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?nyxc9t

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?jBteeJ
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الطرق الشاملة 

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?UpynHH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?mUhFHu



خزانات المياه الارضية والعلوية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1H5For

مجموعة من اللوح الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fyWefi

تقرير جسات كامل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?hEu7jp

نصائح للمهندس المدنى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZNyMJT

عقد مقاولة بناء فيلا سكنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?QAZ8nK

نصائح انشاء منزل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?TimAqt

كتاب رائع يشرح برنامج سيف بالعربية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n2uLb1

شرح بريمافيرا 6 بالعربى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tiQHih

قاموس للمهندسين 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2knWv1

برنامج تصميم الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?yplSHy

عرض فنى ومالى لاعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ryyfKp

جميع الثوابت والتحويلات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ckZV4Y

مقايسة اعمال 
http://www.gulfup.com/?uEhOXS

كورس تصميم منشآت معدنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IJKFxx

كتاب حصر وحساب الكميات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5xO0nG

http://www.gulfup.com/?LVZojB

ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zfbMPU

تصميم الكمرات بجميع الطرق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ap7wVd

تعلم الادارة وتطبيق القانون داخل الموقع 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UgKVG8

اعرف كل شئ عن التسليح 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fblOg1

تصميم الاعمدة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?FUnTdo

شرح برنامج الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?iWxLrq

شرح البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?rT3C5R

مجموعة من العقود 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF

شرح برنامج الايتابس 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h8mmlt

------------------------
تحويل ملف وورد الى بى دى اف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WVYSKc

ملف جميل عن تفاصيل التلسيح وغيرها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dorZAz

القرميد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UcfMIe

مهام المهندس الاستشارى والمشرف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?vSDT9l

تفريد الحديد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rwpl87

تفريد ورسم المخططات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?xXk0oS

دورة تدريبية فى عمل الجسات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IoKfJG

مجموعة من كتب المهندس حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Csrt4R

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n8bcJt

دورة تاهيل واعداد مهندس مدنى حديث 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qG327D

دورة فى اعمال الكبارى بالصور 
http://www.gulfup.com/?3u6Rq3

الموسوعة الخاصة بأعمال التشطيبات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HcHElm

مصطلحات هندسية باللغة العربية والانجليزية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fluaBt

شيتات اكسل للتصميم 
http://www.gulfup.com/?EMJE3u

موسوعة الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام - رحمه الله - .
http://www.gulfup.com/?aM7TXy

الموسوعة العامة للسلالم تصميمها وتنفيذها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?znqkjo

الفواصل الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2LiIrY

تصميم منشآت الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1pziY1

مجموعة من العقود الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bDU7wM

تصميم القواعد المسلحة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bKtiKB

ملفات تصميم اكسل للقطاعات المختلفة واعطاء نوتة حسابية مفصلة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8cAkbR

الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودات 

الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الاول
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Jrieo
_______
الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الثانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?npUbxS
_______
الكود المصرى لتصميم الفراغات الخارجيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?WnsjX9
______
عقود
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF
_____
كود الاحمال 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?8BPF1i
_____
كود الاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?R2pYZq
_____
كود البلويمرات
http://www.gulfup.com/?StAtEm
______
كود التربه
http://www.gulfup.com/?8QElAx
______
كود الحريق
http://www.gulfup.com/?aoECJv
_______
كود الخرسانه
http://www.gulfup.com/?sWbfo4
_______
كود الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?YFCnQI
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?6MDnUk
كود المبانى
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?HalJrm
كود الهندسه الصحيه كاملا باجزاؤه

كود البياض 
http://www.gulfup.com/?0CzWep

كتاب ا.د/شاكر البحيرى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?unZyQT
__________
تنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات
http://www.gulfup.com/?FeUcQW
----------

________________
كل ما تريده عن تصميم وتنفيذ واشتراطات الخزانات
http://www.gulfup.com/?fmurf2
_________________
الترميم و التدعيم
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rj6u0j
______________

موسوعة الهندسة الصحية
http://www.gulfup.com/?9VJrrB
________________
لوح مشاريع كاملة وبلانات لمساكن مختلفة
http://www.gulfup.com/?hg281b

--------------------------------------​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*جهاز ال Total Station باللغة العربية 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xszoakbfe4426i9/Total+Station-+باللغة+العربية.rar​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*


الجزء الاول
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه .نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?MqfoEq
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?8aLOgd
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?LFsrYy
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?knmuyu
الجزء الثاني
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?z4HzOc
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3qYR9
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?e72cwR
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?axrp1O
الجزء الثالث
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?ms6sAO
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ctIlh
الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?OUI3xK
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?Y1dv0B
الجزء الخامس
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQp5DU
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?h2YhgP
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MonND
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?bxS2PS
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?74lDpS
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZutIBs
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?VKMQwn
الجزء السادس
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?dBSpPy
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?otiBWY
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?q8Hgq5

نتابع الجزء السادس تنفيذ الاعمده
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZnKz99
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?9PXQlE
الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?seJYgA
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?PG5q31
الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?Dh6lG7
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ibgwt9
*اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?g8tFaG
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?bfWOWT
نتباع الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات السولد سلاب(solid slab)
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?OS0D8M
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?WmKbA0
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?EtxGxf
المحاضره الربعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?qZfdyG
Flat Slab
http://www.gulfup.com/?HtLFR8
http://www.gulfup.com/?0sgZOB
http://www.gulfup.com/?8AIu64​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*كورس تكسيات ..... تشطيبات
http://www.mediafire.com/download/72jhvdspvs24y98/research+-+working+-+course.rar​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ القواعد الميدات الاعمدة السلالم الاسقف الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/wGHFMHRg/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/EtdAckQn/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/_65kSxgO/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/WNNwht5E/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/6UikzlwJ/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/Xil0c1X-/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/tHTeP9Li/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/g5w6-BZT/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/S0yZDOH1/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/rKSTznGe/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*دليل محترفي صناعة البناء و التشييد*

*دليل محترفي صناعة البناء و التشييد
http://www.gulfup.com/?Wr1JJT
OR
http://www.mediafire.com/download/domwzqmt2zy/دليل+محترفي+صناعة+البناء+والتشييد.pdf
OR
http://d.scribd.com/docs/2cmhc95g3xc0i0zl5bpq.pdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (2 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الجبسية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*المواد المستخدمة فى عمل البناء بالطوب​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*ملفات تنفيذية ..... باوربوينت
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ik1VMqaz/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/EYnmIl2h/__3.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/cdaE8sS9/__online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/file/z12EgoJQ/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/8ft-Fgu4/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/LeqKPGus/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ مبنى ادارى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4HQeLvYl/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/JRXxFhf2/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/qV6ap1_r/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DAarjLIq/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQXZuAgJ/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/US6YhDZp/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/5BP4eQII/MyPhotos2050__1_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/TniMko6J/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*الجبس
http://www.4shared.com/office/NHb4UbNG/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/BFtSTRMa/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*الطوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/Mm5BVK3q/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/5oVPCs_x/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/mEnKK1eD/final_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/uWDG6oJE/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/office/aClm11Yz/false_ceiling.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*الدهانات الحديثة
http://www.4shared.com/office/IvmTU2BO/Metal_polishes.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/file/VIUYQpD3/Metals_2.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*الاخشاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/0LOnE8te/Wood.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*السيراميك
http://www.4shared.com/office/bNcNQwAN/ceramics.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*البياض
http://www.4shared.com/file/rsyRNyRg/Plaster.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/file/sd_JIIzL/Painting.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*السجاد
http://www.4shared.com/office/0VjiA1bt/Rugs_Presentation_2003.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*الاثاث
http://www.4shared.com/file/67jay3VY/Furniture_1.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*اكسسورات البناء
http://www.4shared.com/file/lm_nXsZO/Accessories.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*بحث الخردوات
http://www.4shared.com/zip/eNDMGcPP/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*خشب الابلكاش
http://www.4shared.com/zip/vVzPDS5i/plywood.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*ابحاث الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/pa7n1XVr/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*تجميع المبانى سابقة التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/SB13zd_3/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*تجميع الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/z0gw42tX/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*تجميع الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/M4Drt48g/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*القواطيع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/D5yPvcek/partitions.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات ..... التشطيبات
http://www.4shared.com/file/D4xGGrRt/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*الخشب نهائى
http://www.4shared.com/file/4pMTQKog/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*العزل الصوتى فى القاعات المسرحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/3SET20y9/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهات تنفيذ جميلة
http://www.youtube.com/user/abdelaleem79/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*طريقة عمل كسر الرخام 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0aVy7yjKc0​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

الاسطوانة الكاملة فى حصر اعمال الكميات وبنود الاعمال 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JQYWEe
​


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.kutub.info/library/category/72​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*الخشب
http://www.4shared.com/file/bvtjHCYs/Wood_Final.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/0LOnE8te/Wood.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4pMTQKog/__online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/rar/9Mn2Q52m/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/YoteAkdx/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/zip/eNDMGcPP/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ مبنى ادارى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4HQeLvYl/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*دفتر حصر اعمال التشطيبات
http://www.4shared.com/file/vWOindXE/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*حساب كميات
http://www.4shared.com/office/v2ub69DG/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/hRVdGGej/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/BRPM_s9W/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/sZgBsAQL/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*موسوعة الهندسة المدنية*

*موسوعة الهندسة المدنية 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/UuFWt49d/035/___-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*طوب الاغراض الخاصة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/I4jq7T0w/presentation___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*الاحجار المستخدمة في عمليات التشطيب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ZOvv3a2f/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*دورة تنفيذ صوتية مع الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/IDn-8Shz/tadreb_2013.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/M3Wl78Yd/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/office/e4cYUMoI/search_file_2003.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*اعمال الأرضيات*

*اعمال الأرضيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/TyHYdSan/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/WU9WWhig/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تحليل الكبارى
http://dc231.4shared.com/download/o_VPAUP6/analysis___-.rar
OR
http://dc344.4shared.com/download/B5NpE8D9/__online.rar​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تصميم الكبارى الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/DslrmCzT/____.html
OR
http://dc367.4shared.com/download/-C7w8MWK/____.pdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات طرق
http://www.4shared.com/rar/FYBv6TgF/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*ادارة مشروعات للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالرشيد
http://www.4shared.com/office/yVisZgAH/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qpiN6-PN/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تسليح سلالم ..... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/iRYZKHLA/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/h1amG57G/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dn8vs_y1/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*اعمال الجسات
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13114
http://www.4shared.com/office/fzbE8Ovp/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/eeDwpW3T/___online.htm
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله 


الان وحصريا صور خبرة وتدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى الخرسانية والمعدنية لقسم الهندسة المدنية
خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى من الالف الى الياء بالاضافه الى صور توضيحية وشرح كامل لكل صورة 

الحمد لله تم تعديل جميع اجزاء تدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى بعدما حذف كل الصورة الروابط المباشرة من مواقع رفع الملفات الذى حذف كل الصور المحملة عليه 
والان وضعت الصور مرة اخرى بملف ال pdf ورفعتها على اكثر من سيرفر لكى تبقى دائمه مدى الحياة ولايحذف ابدا ان شاء الله وهذة فرصة جديده لاتعوض مرة اخرى فسارع فى التحميل قبل الحذف 

جمع وبحث وتقديم المهندس المدني 
م/ محمد زكى اسماعيل 

هذة نظرة عامه ومختصرة فى الملف 







































*
تم بفضل الله تجديد وتحديث روابط ملفات (صور خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى 7 اجزاء ) بالاضافة الى تحديث الشرح والمعلومات وتم رفعه على موقع 4shared وجارى رفعه على موقع gulfup بعدما تم حذف الروابط من مواقع الرفع الاخرى بسبب انتهاء المدة وارجو نشر الملفات على نطاق واسع لجميع المنتديات والمواقع بسبب رسائل طلبات المهندسين على ايميلى بتجديد الروابط والذى تم تحميل هذة الملفات اكثر من 20 الف مرة تحميل حتى الان فسارعوا فى النشر والتوزيع وجزاكم الله خيرا ( ولو حد عارف ايه السيرفر اللى يقدر يرفع الملفات دى الحياه )


الجزء الاول صور حفر القواعد وعمل تقفيصة الخازوق
http://www.4shared.com/office/tZxk5C6t/____doc.html

الجزء الثانى صور حفر الخازوق بماكينة C.F.A
http://www.4shared.com/office/roFZDU0S/___.html

الجزء الثالث صور تسليح القاعده واشاير الخازوق والاعمدة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/vQjGT4_q/___.html

الجزء الرابع صور تسليح الاعمدة وتركيب الركائز الثابتة والمتحركة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/ToGr0rSI/___.html

الجزء الخامس صور رفع وتركيب الكمرات المعدنية 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/7xyzhiEh/____.html

الجزء السادس صور تركيب الكمرات الخرسانية والاسقف 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QSxhiQPN/_____.html

الجزء السابع صور رصف الطرق والافتتاح

http://www.4shared.com/rar/itCnuuOk/___.html​


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله 

توفيقنا من الله .... عطائنا من الله ... علمنا من الله ...

باذن الله تعالى يكون هذا الموضوع متجدد لمشروعات محطة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى من البداية حتى النهاية وبها اكثر من 3000 صورة من مواقع التنفيذ واكثر من 100 صورة لمشاكل التنفيذ وحلولها ومرفقة معها جزء من الرسومات الهندسية فى قلب الملف ومعتمده هندسيا واداريا 


نظرا لكثرة طلبات الاعضاء على ايميلى بتنزيل باقى الاجزاء لهذا المشروع وتعديل روابط مشروعات الكبارى السابقة 
ونظرا لظروف العمل بانى لااريد تجديد الروابط كل مرة بسبب انتهاء المدة المحدده وحذفها من مواقع الرفع وهذا صعب تجديد الروابط كل شهر بانى لااملك اى خبرة حول رفع الملفات لاطول فترة سواء بمبلغ مادى او مجانى 
لذلك قررت رفع اى ملفات حصرية على موقعى الشخصي على الفيس بوك وعلى اليوتيوب لكثرة بقائهم اطول فترة فيها بدون حذف باذن الله بالاضافة الى وضع الموضوع نفسة فى هذا المنتدى العظيم 

الجزء الاول من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (الحفر )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t273270.html


الجزء التانى من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (الاحلال )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t277217.html



الجزء الثالث من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (الخرسانه العادية )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t289000.html




الجزء الرابع من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب (عزل الخرسانه )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t289227.html




الجزء الخامس من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب ( تسليح اللبشة وعمل الكيكر وال water stop)
الجزء الخامس لمحطة مياة الشرب.doc - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - mohamed zaki



الى اللقاء فى الجزء السادس مع صب الخرسانه المسلحة التى استغرقت يومين متتاليين وطرق الصب بالفيديوهات عالية الجوده 

وفى حاله حذف الروابط تلقائيا بسبب انتهاء المدة يرجى تحميل المفات على موقعى على الفيس بوك (الهندسة التنفيذية )

وجارى رفع ملفات مشروعات الكبارى مرة اخرى على هذه الصفحة منعا للحذف مرة اخرى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 


الجزء السادس من مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى 

صب الخرسانه المسلحة للبشة الخزان 

ملف بوربوينت ومرفق معه ملف يوتيوب لفيديوهات الخرسانه 

لتحميل ملف البوربوينت 


الجزء السادس صب الخرسانه المسلحة للخزان - Download - 4shared - mohamed zaki


لمشاهده فيديوهات الصب على اليوتيوب شرح الصب وعمل الهزاز الديناميكى وتسوية ودك الخرسانه 

‫الجزء السادس صب الخرسانه المسلحة للخزان‬‎ - YouTube

‫الجزء السادس صب الخرسانه السلحة للخزان 2‬‎ - YouTube

‫الجزء السادس صب الخرسنه المسلحة للخزان 3‬‎ - YouTube

الى اللقاء فى الجزء السابع نجارة واستلام حوائط الخزان وكيفية استخراج الابعاد من الرسومات الانشائية والمعمارية ومطابقتها فى الطبيعه وماهى المعوقات التى عطلت العمل من الاعمال الميكانيكية والمواسير قريبا ان شاء الله 

فى حاله حذف الملفات من مواقع الرفع او المزيد من المعلومات زورو موقع الهندسة التنفيذية على الفيس بوك 
 
وجزاكم الله خيرا



بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 

تم بفضل الله تنزل 

الجزء السابع 

لمشروعات محطة مياة الشرب 

حوائط الخزان 
النجارة والحداده والمواسير ​

هذة بعض صورة لعمل الزراجين الافرنجية 






وهذة لعمل الزراجين البلدى لحوائط الخزان الخارجية 























































وهذة جراب وعصفورة يمر بها الزراجين الافرنجية 




كل هذة الصور داخل الفيديو او الملف مع الشرح والصور حصرية لامثيل لها 


ملف pdf 
الجزء السابع - Download - 4shared - mohamed zaki





او ملف فيديو على رابط الصفحة على الفيس بوك 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200371255269242&set=vb.121314137947487&type=2&theater
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله

توفيقنا من الله ..... عطائنا من الله .... علمنا من الله 

سوف نتعلم باذن الله حول تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين بداية من المصطلحات حتى الافتتاح بالصور الحصرية وبالتفصيل الممل باذن الله 

هذة الدورة تم انتاجها بواسطة اوفيس 2010 من اجل التاثيرات والحركات التى تدعم طريقة الشرح رجاء تنزيل الاصدار 2010 حتى تستطيع المتابعه مع الاجزاء القادمة .. ويمكننى تحويلها الى الاصدارات القديمة ولكن لاتظهر بعض التاثيرات وبالذات من بداية الجزء الخامس 





تحميل الجزء الاول اصدار 2010على هذا الرابط
الجزء الأول مصطلحات النجارة بالصور


تحميل الجزء الاول اصدار 97-2003 
الجزء الاول مصطلحات النجارة 
... 
تحميل الجزء الاول اصدار 2010على سيرفر 4shared
الجزء الأول مصطلحات النجارة بالصور - Download - 4shared - mohamed zaki

​




بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسللام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمد عبده ورسول وبعد..

تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء الثانى من دورة تنفيذ مبنى ادارى بالصور 









وهذة بعض الصور داخل الملف نظرة عامه عليها 



























للحصول على الملف على رابط التحميل 


ملف اصدار اوفيس 2010
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ai1heC


ملف اصدار اوفيس 2003 
http://www.gulfup.com/?7ZgEyP


الى اللقاء فى الجزء الثالث من مصطلحات عامه
وجزاكم الله خيرا ​



بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد...

كل عام وانت الى الله اقربين ونسال الله ان يتقبل منا اجمعين 

بمناسبة رمضان تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء الثالث من مصطلحات عامة فى التنفيذ 

رابط باصدار اوفيس 2010
http://www.gulfup.com/?pZ0bZU

رابط باصدار اوفيس 2003
http://www.gulfup.com/?RPS2ZU

وجزاكم الله خيرا​​​

نظرة عشوائية داخل الملف 


​​






































​​



بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم وبعد 
تم تنزيل الجزء الرابع من دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين بملفات بوربوينت (الجسات وتقارير التربة ) 
زكاة العلم نشرة



























































لتحميل الملف على احدى الروابط 

http://www.gulfup.com/?43BxAI


http://www.4shared.com/rar/x52S38jw/___online.html


الى اللقاء فى الجزء الخامس مع بداية التنفيذ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 



بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد

تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء الخامس من الدورة بعنوان (بداية التنفيذ) 
ملف كبير وتفاصيل عميقة ونصيحة لكل مهندس يفتح الملف لاتفتحه الا ان تكون مستعد للفهم 
شير الملف على نقاط واسع وخسارة على حديث التخرج اللى مفتحشى الملف ده لانه به بداية هامه بالنسبة له والدورة مناسبة للطلبة وجميع الخبرات 








http://www.gulfup.com/?Q0JD3R



الى اللقاء فى الجزء السادس​


جوله فى الجزء الخامس من الدورة 





































































بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد ..
الان وحصريا تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء السادس من دورة التنفيذ مبنى ادارى بالصور الحصرية والشروحات التفصيلية 





http://www.gulfup.com/?1rxpU7

الى اللقاء فى الجزء السابع مع القواعد المسلحة والميد وحديد التسليح




جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وفي انتظار بقي الأجزاء 
بعد إذن حضرتك 
ده رابط مجمع للـ 6 أجزاء بصيغة PDF
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dd998aej7qm9ueh/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9.rar


​



رابط اخر
http://www.gulfup.com/?nUvPvS​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمد عبده ورسوله وبعد توفيقنا من الله عطائنا من الله علمنا من الله سوف نتعلم باذن الله تفاصيل وضع البردورة للارصفة لمشروع محطة مياة الشرب

 



البردورة هى كتل مستطيلات الشكل من الخرسانه تضع فى الارصفة الرئيسية والحدائق ليعطى منظر حضارى وكما فى الصورة يتميز الشكل بين البردورة للرصيف والبردورة للحدائق والعرض موحد نص متر ووزن البردورة للرصيف 50 كيلو والحدائق 30 كيلو




يتم وضع عارضة طبالى جوانب بارتفاع 10 سم لعمل (قدمة) ويتم عمل جنب واحد فقط من العارضة الخشبية لكى يسمح بمرور الدكاك لان عرض الدكاك 50 سم وعرض الفرشة 35 سم وبعد الانتهاء منها يتم وضع الطبالى جوانب الاخرى وقفلها باللقطة اما القدمة هى ارضية خرسانية بعرض 35 سم لكى يتم وضع البردورة عليها ويجب دمك ارضية الردم ورشها بالماء ودكها باستخدام دكاك يدوى جيدا بطول الفرشة قبل وضع الخرسانه عليها




وبعد الانتهاء من الدمك يتم غلق بقية طبالى جوانب مع وضع قطعه لتزانه فوقهم تسمى( لقطة) وهى تقوم بتثبيت نجارة عرض الفرشة اثناء الصب ويجب التاكد من منسوب الفرشة ومنسوب الردم جيدا





هذة هى الفرشة الخرسانية بعرض 35 سم بعد الصب لكى يتم وضع البردورة عليها وهذة افضل من وضع البردورة على الردم او ارض ترابية لانها لن تكون منتظمة او يحدث لها تموجات




وهذة الفرشة عند الزوايا فيتم عمل الفرشة قايمة ولكن البردوة نضعها منحنية عليها




بعد الانتهاء من عمل الفرشة بكامل الاطوال للموقع العام فيتم عمل خيوط طولية وعرضية ويتم ربطهم باستخدام البردورة فى الاول وفى الاخر للاتجاه نفسه لكى يتم وضع البردوة فى الاتجاه المناسب حسب مستوى واتجاه الخيط دون ان تنحرف البردوة وهذة اهم نقطة




يتم وضع الرمل والاسمنت على الناشف بطول القدمة لكى يتم ضبط وتعديل البردورة بسهوله على حسب مستوى واتجاه الخيط وحيث ان وزن البردورة الواحد تزن 50 كيلو




يتم ضبط افقية واتجاه البردورة على الرمل والاسمنت على الناشف




يتم تسوية وتنعيم جوانب البردورة للرمل والاسمنت على الناشف باستخدام المسطرين




فيكون شكل محارة جوانب ارضية البردورة كما فى الصورة سطح مستوى ناعم يشبة المحارة




يتم ترك مسافة 2 سم بين كل بردورة لكى يتم وضع المونه عليها لزيادة التماسك بينهم




فيقوم العامل بوضع خشبية خلف فواصل البردورة لكى يمنع تسرب المونه خلالها عند وضعها




وهذة اهم نقطة وهى لعمل بردورة دورانية حيث نقوم بتكسير نصف البردورة الى نصفين ووضعها بقدر الامكان الى ان تصبح مثل الربع دائرة مع التاكيد من اتجاه الخيط الطولى والعرضي





وبعد الانتهاء من وضع المونه بين فواصل البردورة يقوم العامل باحضار قطعه ورقة من شكاير الاسمنت وملئها قليلا من الماء ويقوم بتنظيف سطح وجوانب البردروة عند اوضاع المونه لجعلها سطح افقى ناعم لعدم ظهور اى اثر للمونه




واخيرا يتم عمل حصر الكميات للبردورة من الطبيعه وليس من اللوحه حيث هناك اختلاف وضع اماكن المبانى بين لوحه الموقع العام والطبيعه لذلك فى هذة الحاله يتم حصر اى كمية من واقع الطبيعه سواء بردورة او انترلوك او اسفلت اذا كان الاختلاف بين اللوحه والطبيعه اما ليس هناك اى اختلاف بين لوحه الموقع العام والطبيعه فيتم الحصر من اللوحه فقط




ولمشاهده الفيديو على اليوتيوب لعمل البردورة من واقع التنفيذ ‫تعلم كيف يتم عمل البردورة فى مواقع التنفيذ‬‎ - YouTube الانتهاء من عمل البردورة وتنفيذها فى مواقع التنفيذ وجارى رفع صور لبلاط الانترلوك والاسفلت وحصر الكميات المطلوبة لمزيد من المعلومات الحصرية زرور صفحتنا على الفيس بوك​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*فاينال مشروع حمام السباحه الأوليمبى ..... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/RlmlN9oA/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*حدادة السقف و السلم
http://www.4shared.com/video/f97ANT4t/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*اسطوانة الترميم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/04MXm300/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ مجرى خرسانى
http://www.4shared.com/office/TY5KbfJD/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*البلاطات المرفوعة
http://www.4shared.com/office/fWflL5BE/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*مواد البناء صديقة البيئة
http://www.4shared.com/file/axXnSiLl/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*حديد التسليح




http://www.4shared.com/file/L-3I5qfr/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/5ymo6rxN/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/SH2mb7wX/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/vbw0fTqs/__online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/file/vsIsdw4H/____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/BFEl2jwG/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*دليل التفاصيل الإنشائية
http://www.4shared.com/office/cBdmELPD/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/c7wvGNg9/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/UazN5lMg/___online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/file/nZiEweDl/__3.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/i562l3lZ/3__.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاساسات العميقة
http://www.4shared.com/office/JykctEIQ/_____.html



http://www.4shared.com/file/7C81OxB_/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/_zaQsyZj/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/qW8e2l4a/__2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/OBktqQAP/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/97n4OjiA/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3niaw02yjjn/RFT.+of+Axially+Loaded+Columns+(part+1).wmv
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ftgdzegyyiy/RFT.+of+Axially+Loaded+Columns+(part+2).wmv
http://www.mediafire.com/download/zithiw4mndn/RFT.+of+Axially+Loaded+Columns+(part+3).wmv​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.4shared.com/zip/v_qTFl33ce/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.gulfup.com/?tJoixW​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4t5jhbsy26hj1wx/تنفيذ الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى.zip​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*الخرسانة
http://www.4shared.com/file/5tgkL3HY/insha__mabani.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*كورس التصميمات التنفيذية 
http://www.youtube.com/user/mu7amedsamir/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*بحث الواجهات الخارجية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/wnLT6f9I/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/OCpdaoVW/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/G0tw2J8_/___online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/kNZ1GGNg/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ufP2R9Yp/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/3iOg7NP8/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/mexznCfc/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/OnM4M3R3/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*التعاشيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/YoteAkdx/_online.html
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5ydccx3v323xwd3/تعاشيق+الخشب+.+المبدعين.pdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*الابواب و الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/rar/P8Z6n1by/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/db6iYb3E/___online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/file/MmafSk2B/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CdNhrx_M/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/cGRtJxAR/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/rBK0MiIh/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/5bufcGS-/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/AZrkec9C/_online.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*مشروعات مياة الشرب
http://www.youtube.com/user/engmze1/videos
http://www.youtube.com/user/engmze/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الصحيه في المباني
http://www.4shared.com/file/AsoVqVsT/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*العزل
http://www.4shared.com/file/mQ2WN7xT/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/office/e4cYUMoI/search_file_2003.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/p5nVTH-H/_online.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/RJYu_W6c/__online.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ السلالم الحرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/S0yZDOH1/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/WNNwht5E/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/i7zhRdiK/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/MHKYxl2J/___online.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/jMgjLnlz/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/PPocFPVt/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الخوازيق
http://www.2shared.com/document/PnuUVKOl/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/aRxBSlf0/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*بحث التركيبات الصحية - لتتبع حركة الصرف الصحي داخل وخارج المبنى 
http://www.4shared.com/office/86NkEVdW/file.htm


http://www.4shared.com/office/VkKDP_3N/__1.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الميكانيكية
http://www.4shared.com/office/W7ZW41gk/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/e4lyGXHD/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/9HSiVTsj/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*الاسقف الزائفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/gqika02W/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/ysdtaqB8/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Eca35M1S/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9qZpYujl/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*الزجاج
http://www.4shared.com/file/K3joFk7P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/J6kFS_8K/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/3Cpk1Su3/_2_online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/s0aWQYIO/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vUuE3MvS/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Eca35M1S/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/-oaWstjZ/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/NumsdlDV/__online.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/KuyjJe6i/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*الشدات
http://www.4shared.com/zip/O4-_z7yU/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/9FbqIGep/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/WptKKqQp/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/beIcnHAl/____.html


http://www.4shared.com/rar/mVHgcDks/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/JO1mIlk9/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/LNyYT6ZU/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*كتاب الرسومات التنفيذية للدكتور هشام حسن
http://www.4shared.com/office/nEGVcT0j/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/_vIEWpnt/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/zN8gqq2U/______.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/46DDubkG/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/UdeejS1i/_-___.html


التصميمات التنفيذية دكتور مجدي تمام 2005
http://www.4shared.com/office/WGNyQFN-/_____2005.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/fAqV7mru/_____2005.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*دليل محترفي صناعة البناء و التشييد
http://www.4shared.com/office/-_kSBd1W/______pdf.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*نظم الانشاء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_5gscNfZ/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xwOYHWiv/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DzCdh5Js/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/sfnsVVp5/_____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*البناء بالطوب
http://www.4shared.com/video/CW49IoBJ/MEGAVIDEO_-_Im_watching_it.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/_rVQ4w2T/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*بحث الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/ufhD3C8z/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/lD52S1fO/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/rar/HGopx-4X/___online.html
OR
http://www.2shared.com/document/qI5u44-n/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 
-اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل 
وقد تم تقسيم الدوره الي عده اجزاء لسهوله المتابعه والتنظيم .وتم مراعاه ان يكون الشرح مطابقا للكود المصري بحيث يكون الكلام مطابقا للكود لكي يكون مع المهندس الدليل وهو يتحدث ومن ثم يكون عنده ثقه بالنفس وهو يتحدث ...والدوره هي محاضرات فيديو ويتم فيها الاستعانه بفيديوهات من مواقع العمل والصور التوضيحيه لكي تصل المعلومه سهله وبسيطه 
الجزء الاول 
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه .نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MqfoEq
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8aLOgd
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?LFsrYy
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?knmuyu
الجزء الثاني 
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?z4HzOc
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3qYR9
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?e72cwR
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?axrp1O
الجزء الثالث 
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ms6sAO
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ctIlh
الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?OUI3xK
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Y1dv0B
الجزء الخامس 
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQp5DU
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h2YhgP
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MonND
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bxS2PS
المحاضره الخامسه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?74lDpS
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZutIBs
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?VKMQwn
الجزء السادس 
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dBSpPy
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?otiBWY
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?q8Hgq5

المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZnKz99
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?9PXQlE
الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?seJYgA
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PG5q31
الجزء الثامن 
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Dh6lG7
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ibgwt9
*اعمال الحداده 
تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?g8tFaG
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?bfWOWT
​​نتابع الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab 
*اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات السولد سلاب(solid slab)
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?OS0D8M 
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WmKbA0
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?EtxGxf
المحاضره الربعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qZfdyG

تنفيذ الفلات سلاب flat slab 
المحاضره رقم 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?HtLFR8
المحاضره رقم 2
http://www.gulfup.com/?0sgZOB
المحاضره رقم 3
http://www.gulfup.com/?8AIu64
كراسه شروط مبني سكني
http://www.gulfup.com/?IaKDc2
مقايسه اعمال توسعه كليه الحقوق جامعه المنصوره
http://www.gulfup.com/?fOZhZH
المواصفات العامه ومقايسه الاعمال الاعتياديه _كليه الطب البيطري 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bWNASM
كتاب الشدات الخشبيه بمعهد الاداره _شركه المقاولين العرب
http://www.gulfup.com/?ynThpw
الملف ده بيحتوي علي كل شئ في التشطيبات وبصراحه الناس عامله فيه مجهود جبار من شرح وصور ويحتوي علي الاعمال الجبسيه و الاسقف المعلقه والدهانات والبياض والتكسيات
www.mediafire.com/download/72jhvdspvs24y98/research+-+working+-+course.rar

​​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*التعاشيق
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13180​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الصحيه في المباني
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13181​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13176​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*الرخام و الجرانيت
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13172​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*الخشب
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13171​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات التشطيبات
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13168​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*النظم الانشائية لسبق التجهيز
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13147​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*بلاط الانترلوك
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13148​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*حمامات السباحة*​


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*جميع الملفات الخاصة بدورة التصميم للمهندس ابراهيم عبدالسلام*

*جميع الملفات الخاصة بدورة التصميم للمهندس ابراهيم عبدالسلام
http://www.gulfup.com/?EmexYC​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*وقائع التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/vYDcBqOl/__-__2_-__.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/S_shrHjz/__-__2_-____1_.html



http://www.4shared.com/office/VzJtdXGr/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/Y7yYDmTf/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/TuBIZZ6M/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*كتاب خرسانة مسلحة ..... باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.4shared.com/office/a3qZkydX/___-_.html



http://www.4shared.com/office/VzJtdXGr/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*ادارة مشروعات للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالرشيد
http://www.4shared.com/office/yVisZgAH/____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/emxghtg1/____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/1euHxg8V/____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/zc3mNFmo/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات المصمته
http://www.4shared.com/office/wkAGIRa6/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/file/l9PASCIt/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/DtA-Xy7u/__2.html






http://www.4shared.com/folder/9FZ66rXw/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aTEHoMvI/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zqj0jeytwu3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jymgywdmym1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lumntjjy2zz
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vemyjwmneoj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wz1yqicndzq
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?myqwxn5go5j

و التكسيات
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mndkemmxiwm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mjzmmjmghty
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2nztyj1mgw3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ztdjolmzjhm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dwmyyy2mqzm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jzgmdff0zzz*​


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*حساب وحصر الكميات 
http://www.4shared.com/office/m_4TQ0Ikce/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/uQNDoSUdce/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/2mm2720Uce/____.htm


http://www.4shared.com/zip/JVsgL0Am/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/mUvPbDms/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*دليل المهندس المقيم للمشاريع الإنشائية
http://www.4shared.com/office/NUF_JI2Z/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*المخططات الإنشائية و المعمارية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/jdo0eVbY/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*مواسير الصرف والتغذية الحديثة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/L0pc96a_/_____2_.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/wX5UhpM2/____.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/NlqTacwu/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fhiKTMhR/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/MTT4cwiF/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/YlYTwJp1/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/AZrkec9C/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*اعمال الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Bb71C5dj/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/79jnXuCm/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/PPocFPVt/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/mQ2WN7xT/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*حديد التسليح
http://www.4shared.com/office/8kMnhEpL/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/4jvDEE7A/New_Folder.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*وقائع التنفيذ 
http://www.4shared.com/office/RjPBVJq8/__-__1_-____.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/d4kJAzcx/__-__2_-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات الترميم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_j-goOut/_online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w48FYSh8/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/office/sO4kXyaC/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*كورس جميل جدا فى تصميم الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/file/IZjyE5wn/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*كورس جميل جدا فى تصميم الكبارى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dnBYtSZo/part1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tfvQTRrf/part2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QOnCSboL/part3.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TYC3eYeR/part4.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات سلالم خرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/kFX8A_23/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

*شرح تنفيذ بلاطات وأعصاب من الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد Post-tension concrete
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5Fz3D-uufc​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 يناير 2014)

*كتاب الانشاء المعمارى
http://www.4shared.com/file/zQfSUh57/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/gnz410Gp/____Repaired_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/wIhxEnYz/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/xQKP_0pw/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/U5J3s_70/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/6bTUyTcA/___online.htm





http://www.4shared.com/rar/_5gscNfZ/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 يناير 2014)

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ufP2R9Yp/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/HP0S9Nx-/Curtain_Wall_detail_dwg.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 يناير 2014)

*تصاميم معمارية 
http://www.4shared.com/video/bvvRG011/__1.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/WGh7MkSP/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/wsfceYnH/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/ajC1PCIi/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/5gwOSreB/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/g9wsmDot/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 يناير 2014)

*ميكانيكا التربة و تصميم و تنفيذ الاساسات
http://www.4shared.com/file/qIGiyvDH/______.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/e1bTcnud/up_by_fantastic_engineers.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/tItznzGh/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/OPUVsloZ/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/mikj-Bg9/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kbHkanDc/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 يناير 2014)

*






http://www.4shared.com/folder/bpdOFRh3/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fhiKTMhR/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/RJYu_W6c/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/46DWEJb2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 يناير 2014)

*حصر حديد الاعمدة من الاتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/zip/XdSMlyjf/____.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/l1h9HV-1/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/RGk6Ik-D/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/OPUVsloZ/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/79jnXuCm/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/GvY9d1_p/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 يناير 2014)

*بحث كامل و شامل عن السلالم 
http://www.4shared.com/office/J2rfxGw_/_wwwzag-archcom______.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/qMtkUK-j/4shared____mohamed2011hassan.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DG75elNW/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gYzyrqLc/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/file/dLV-7EPI/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/kjP-t4bd/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*تسليح سقف

​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ سقف معلق
http://www.2shared.com/file/V2R6vUgL/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*اعمال التنفيذ
https://www.mediafire.com/?i3eg6uuasuuvh
https://www.mediafire.com/#mdg6sljy6yn3q​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*العزل الصوتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/eGh6fGk5/___online.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/wVpShoFH/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*تسليح سلالم ..... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/iRYZKHLA/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/h1amG57G/__online.html



http://www.4shared.com/zip/oKbdvBV2/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/jxrlib4v/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/P9qZEyA7/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/v_qTFl33ce/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*تصميم برج سكنى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/cQZvjRB5/final_project.html


http://www.4shared.com/office/W4KWkLnf/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/sHqkxTWu/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/_y_y7tjY/ROBOT_2010__________.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fhiKTMhR/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/pek_LbCm/My_4shared_of_elmenshawyXP.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات
http://www.4shared.com/file/0vXoeowx/gsm_tower.html


http://www.4shared.com/office/R53nHJU9/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Dm8WD6CB/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/udI48HqC/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/us_AcEEt/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050_E.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*
الاسطوانة الكامله فى حصر اعمال الكميات وبنود الاعمال 
www.arab-eng.org


http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/79jnXuCm/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/sow8mX8s/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/hJNJ59qC/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/eeD6v2Ay/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4egeFx61/__1.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/a7XWnUVy/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/US6YhDZp/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/lv6UUeDe/__online.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/jJNe-qWn/_online.html

​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*ملفات تنفيذ باوربوينت
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4R_bQ5Gy/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/s0aWQYIO/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vUuE3MvS/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Eca35M1S/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/5bufcGS-/__3.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*دهانات الجزيرة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsD-PWrR1DY&list=PLLioOD83zmv6gYM0WftuIGTaFS-8E3UYO​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/morshaya/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/mu7amedsamir/videos
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13176​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/5BP4eQII/MyPhotos2050__1_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/g9wsmDot/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

[URL=http://img542.imageshack.us/i/irr.gif/]


[/URL]


​


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*كتاب التصميمات التنفيذية للدكتور هشام حسن - جامعة اسيوط 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9h5e6ce5s9qg5vw/akram+3rd.pdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*دبلومة الهندسة المدنية التنفيذية 
دبلومة التنفيذ : هى شرح مبسط ومصور لأعمال التنفيذ فى الموقع وكيفية ربط المواد الدراسية بالعمل الواقعى ومعرفة المسميات المستخدمة فى الموقع , وهى تمكن المهندس من اكتساب خبرة كبيرة عن أعمال الموقع في وقت أقل مما يمكن , ومعرفة كيفية استلام جميع البنود طبقا للكود واصول الصناعة ,, وتكون ملخص محتويات الدبلومة كالاتى :
- الأعمال التمهيدية بالموقع قبل البدء بالعمل .
- قراءة اللوحات الانشائية والمعمارية وكيفية استخراج التفاصيل منها .
- الجـسات وتقرير التربة واهم الملاحظات التى تهمنى كمهندس مدنى تنفيذى .
- الخوازيق بانواعها يدوية وميكانيكية واصول تنفيذها واستلام كل جزء فيها .
- اعمال نزح المياة فى الموقع واهم الملاحظات والمشاكل وكيفية علاجها بافضل الطرق طبقا لنوع كل تربة .
- اعمال الحفر والردم والاحلال وانواع الردم وكيفية عمل بدروم او اكتر .
- انظمة سند جوانب الحفر القديمة والحديثة والفرق بينهم وكيفية اختيار نظام سند مناسب فى كل موقع .
- انواع الاساسات ( لبشة – قواعد منفصلة – قواعد شريطية ) وطريقة تنفيذها واستلام كل مرحلة طبقا للكود .
- انواع العزل المستخدم فى القواعد والحمامات والاسطح والاخطاء الشائعه فى تنفيذه واستلامه وكيفية اختيار النوع المناسب.
- اعمال الخرسانة المسلحة وكيفية ضبط النسب لعمل خلطات خرسانة فى الموقع تحقق الاجهاد المطلوب .
-الخرسانة الجاهزة والفرق بينها وبين المخلوطة بالموقع وكيفية استلام سيارات الخرسانة والاضافات المستخدمة للخرسانة وفائده كل منها .
- الاعمدة وتوقيعها وعمل النجارة و التسليح و وانواع الكانات واستلامها.
- الاسقف بانواعها ( flat slab-solid slab- hollow blocks وتسليحها والفرق بين كل منها وطريقه استلامها. 
-السلالم بانواعها وحالات تسليحها وكيفيه استلامه والاخطاء الشائعة فى تنفيذه .
- اعمال المبانى والطوب بانواعة والبياض او اللياسة وطرق تنفيذ واستلام كل منها .
-اعمال السباكة والكهرباء والنجارة والالومونيوم وطريقة استلام كل منها .
- أعمال الارضيات (بلاط ,سيراميك,HDF,, رخام, ارضيات خرسانية , خرسانات مطبوعة)
-الدهانات بانواعها ومراحل تنفيذها واستلامها ومميزات وعيوب كل نوع .
-اعمال الواجهات والفورم والبرامق وخرسانة ال GRC المستخدمه فى الواجهات .
- خلال الدبلومة سنتعرف على فنيات ترتيب مراحل البنود المختلفة وكيفية ادارة موقع كامل ونتعرف على الاجهزه المستخدمة فى الموقع والموازين وطرق كشف التحايل والغش فى استخدامها .
-المسميات العملية فى الموقع واصول الصناعة فى كل بنود التنفيذ .
- كيفيه اداره الموقع واستغلال المساحات والظروف فى تشوين المواد والتعامل مع المشاكل العملية.
-اهم الملاحظات المفيدة فى مقابله العمل وتحديد المرتب .
-كيفيه ترتيب واداره عمل خاص بك كمهندس وحساب تكلفه كل البنود من الاساسات للتشطيب باسعار السوق الحاليه وكيفية الاتفاق على مقاولة خاصة بك .*​


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/qO9iieSe/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/3ooP19WF/__word.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/L0pc96a_/_____2_.html



http://www.4shared.com/file/G0tw2J8_/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Uwu4Dxi6/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/QrWpbjj6/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/P8Z6n1by/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/MmafSk2B/_online.htm




http://www.4shared.com/file/K3joFk7P/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/J6kFS_8K/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/3Cpk1Su3/_2_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/NHb4UbNG/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/BFtSTRMa/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*الاساسات د. عبد الفتاح القصبى
http://www.4shared.com/office/NYhEMRX5/____.htm



http://www.4shared.com/rar/S7GHO4Rm/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/I1CmPVL9/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w7AY8weX/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zMqCNSd7/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lmcEV0Ao/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*ابحاث عن الخوازيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/xnc35Bn-ba/__online.htm




http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يناير 2014)

*تصميم المساجد
http://www.4shared.com/file/r_Ecph50/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/9fXSccGI/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/_jDTtWvh/__online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/file/LquQG-nR/__15__-__-__.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ محطة كهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zdrAQ0U_/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ محطة التنقية
http://www.4shared.com/office/FmDiV0Fy/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*توسعات محطة مياه السنبلاوين
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tdZGhI-S/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ شبكات الصرف الصحي 
http://www.4shared.com/office/sglpcwbz/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/IMZRFw5F/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/IaK9iCXi/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EKp5w4Hg/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/elStwylh/_____.htm



http://www.4shared.com/office/6ZLF6s6F/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/W-LxEJg7/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ مشروعات الصرف الصحي باستخدام العمالة الكثيفة مصر
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t...+الصرف+الصحي+باستخدام+العمالة+الكثيفة+مصر.pdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ مشروعات الصرف الصحي باستخدام العمالة الكثيفة مصر
http://www.gulfup.com/?LuZtrx


http://www.4shared.com/file/mEnKK1eD/final_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/Mm5BVK3q/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/5oVPCs_x/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/L8l6OzZk/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/g12KhJTI/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*اعمال تكسيات الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ZT7T9S1A/___online.html


http://www.4shared.com/office/nHU6yXXJ/cinema_and_theatre.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/5yUeu5fu/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*دليل محترفي صناعة البناء و التشييد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kfjGol


http://www.4shared.com/folder/y_HyxF2Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*موسوعة كتب الهندسة المدنية من فانتاستيك انجنيرز 

تصمم المنشآت المعدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?Igbasf

ألف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?Iv6Sud

برامج التصميم الهندسى
http://www.gulfup.com/?dVSs7M

الاختبارات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?eAaZec

تفاصيل التسلح والاخطاء الشائعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tvDPqY

الكود العالمى للبناء
http://www.gulfup.com/?H1gixh

بحث عن السدود 
http://www.gulfup.com/?jazoyA

ملف عن ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?9BAbP9

تصميم ارصفة الطرق والجزر الوسطى
http://www.gulfup.com/?IBaAEj

Design Of Shear Walla
http://www.gulfup.com/?462bUE

مجموعة كتب عن علم الهدروليكا
http://www.gulfup.com/?NVUGJH

تعلم الرسم الهندسى من البداية
http://www.gulfup.com/?bPtijC

موسوعة الكتب فى الاستل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DS3XJS

الاسطوانة الشاملة فى اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?ANZfJr

برنامج اوفيس 2007 بالسيريال

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?xIPlFi

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?qMiSO6

اسطوانة تعليم برنامج اكسل 2007

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?W0zssT

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?65Kuw0

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?1P4SOU

الاسطوانة الكاملة فى حصر الكميات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?59jRJr

موسوعة الكتب فى تصمم الاعمدة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DtyKSy

الكودات البريطانية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JTc2hB

اعمال الحدادة المسلحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?0vsAAy

برامج تصمم الكمرات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?09GCJa

برامج تصميم الخرسانة والاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?fU4BGj

ملف عن شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1Ne0bO

مساقط متعددة لكوبرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kqD2br

الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaJCev

كورس د/عماد البلتاجى فى ادارة المشروعات
http://www.gulfup.com/?MM4V7X

نظم الانشاءات
http://www.gulfup.com/?OjRdrM

خواطر هندسة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1DTPjf

كتاب الانشاء المعمارى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YHfMsi

تأثير الرياح على المبانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?bonIOp

ستيل للدكتور خليفة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?6c3xl6

تصميم منشآت الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?AZR0t1

برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pzU1OL

اعمال التكسيات والرخام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DqFQe4

دورة تنفذ للمهندس / حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ew1DsW

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية جزء 3
http://www.gulfup.com/?PTmTxs

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية جزء 2
http://www.gulfup.com/?ve4h0l

خريطة ادارة المشروعات PMP
http://www.gulfup.com/?VkfRN2

اهم 12 عملية لمهندس التخطيط والمتابعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MrK9rS

مكتبة الليثى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?AuHSnX

ملف تصميم اكسل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?37OK7Y

احمال الديناميكية
http://www.gulfup.com/?FS9ZVQ

برنامج الاستاااااد
http://www.gulfup.com/?z7bxYO

مصطلحات التنفيذ
http://www.gulfup.com/?1qVKDk

كورس تعليم الرسم الهندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?wHLyaf

خبرات تنفيذية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?XOe3Ee

مجموعة كتب فى علم السويل
http://www.gulfup.com/?utESKi

مجموعة كتب عن المساحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?WKWcEN

محاضرات هندسة عن شمس
http://www.gulfup.com/?ruKYy0

تقنية اعمال الخرسانة
http://www.gulfup.com/?6TIX8P

تصمم الاعمدة كاملة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5LYbuE

خبرات تنفيذية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?KwAwTA

اسطوانة تعليم برنامج Sewer Cad
http://www.gulfup.com/?eXOG5y

موسوعة المشاريع الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fb2l6i

كتاب محاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات
http://www.gulfup.com/?Oyvsxd

مجموعة كتب عن الطرق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kwgVzA

كتاب الاساسات للدكتور عبد الفتاح القصبى
http://www.gulfup.com/?XcR6qd

اختبارات الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?EEdKod

الرسم الهندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?J1Ggjn

المعدات المستخدمة فى الانشاءات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaeEmG

كتاب الاساسات د/اسامة مصطفى الشافعى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5aarM0

موسوعة كتب الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Ll3c9

استلام اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.gulfup.com/?OdyGW6

استلام اعمال الكهرباء 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kNKVSy

برنامج ثرى دى ماكس 
5
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ih8ZzX

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?kB68cH

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?MLivP6

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?gEpZY8

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?keAyDA

الخرسانة سابقة الاجهادد
http://www.gulfup.com/?uvZ4LW

تصميم القباب
http://www.gulfup.com/?FTBu2Q

شيتات اكسل
http://www.gulfup.com/?O9bZI8

تفريد الحديد
http://www.gulfup.com/?fvvFxQ

استراكشر د/مشالى
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MRirf

تصميم حمام السباحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?gVht5d

برنامج سرفر 9
http://www.gulfup.com/?oIdJdB

كورس تكنولوجا الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?RrICpU

الخرسانة المسلحة د/مشهور غنيم
http://www.gulfup.com/?7boCaf

احمال الزلازل
http://www.gulfup.com/?1e3t0Y

الرسم الانشائى والمعمارى
http://www.gulfup.com/?n4Q2e7

انشاءات معدنة
http://www.gulfup.com/?icNra3

خواص واختبارات المواد
http://www.gulfup.com/?V4Lt46

تخطيط الموانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?bvAEOO

موسوعة اعمال الصرف الصحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YEN6tT

شيتات الاكسل  http://www.gulfup.com/?nJESKN


كورس التصميم الكامل 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?5TV2KN

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ecojj

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?7yMZkk

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?muM7cL

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?6XPGTw

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaCYKo

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0auKK

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?SIv02N

كتاب الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qJE1ug 

كتاب خبرات فى اعمال التنظيف
http://www.gulfup.com/?CoDFmP

الاسطوانة الكاملة فى اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ga86vw

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Nu3k2

كتاب رائع عن التشطيبات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HKdH9B

كتاب شرح اوتوكاد 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?aiYrSD

كل انواع البلاطات وانظمة الانشاء المختلفة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Oo3jfv

كتاب تصميم خطوط السكك الحديدية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?l6q8wo

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية جزء 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?tVdvjO

مجموعة رائعة من بلوكات الاوتوكاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?phYPft

مجموعة برامج تصميم رائعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?77R417

قاموس هندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pNRGNh

تصميم الاسقف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?88ABFs

تصميم الاعمدة كاملة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2JIRLC

الخرسانة المسلحة ل د/شاكر البحيرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HEUaYR

كتب استراكشر 

http://www.gulfup.com/?G9E82a

http://www.gulfup.com/?Cvicb4


احترف التنفيذ 
http://www.gulfup.com/?04feGS

تصميم الاساسات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?sjJbYM

الكتاب الشامل فى اعمال الحدادة المسلحة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8DMVBm

الفرم والشدات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?M4YsEM

اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?E5NfoA

الكورس الكامل للمهندس حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?BiTXMj

تصميم جميع انواع الاساسات السطحية
http://www.gulfup.com/?1iywmX

المعايير المعمارية للمبانى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?SczkSA

نوتة حسابية لعمارة سكنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?NpAR86

كورس اعمال الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DwgxID

التوقيع المساحى بالاوتوكاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?EaADFH


تصميم الخوازيق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?6QVo10

لكى تكون مهندسا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Jj2twh

الاسطوانة المشتركة بين العمارة ووالهندسة المدنية 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?8YqI8u

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?k8Xrxw

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?UPlgfN

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?6VjkRo

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?XuFYPp

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rhh1S3

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?pN0qaw

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?tlG6vY


اعمال الجمالونات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?df8TNi

اعمال الطوب
http://www.gulfup.com/?smCl8C

ملف رائع عن الطوب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?smCl8C

كورس تعليم اللغة الانجليزية من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية 

11
http://www.gulfup.com/?OmcnJF

12
http://www.gulfup.com/?dJbesF

10
http://www.gulfup.com/?pNSP9h

9
http://www.gulfup.com/?128fr2

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?hmTKG5

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?NPeMDp

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?PTnYU3

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?hPH2Sr

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?8uaA2a

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?lR1r0I

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?BKIl7x

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?2DKLNE

كتاب تعليم الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?4XD3x5

كتاب تعليم البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?VVmJaY

كورس ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?t4kjT9

المكتبة الشاملة فى الساب ( برنامج ساب فيرجن 14 + تعليم البرناج كاملا ) 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fnu3i2

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?AF8F5Q

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?c30LhP

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3luT0

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?yO79Aq

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?SaOupJ

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?lEEKL0

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?xPEXde
---------------------------------------
اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى 

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0iTul

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?UaQSdH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?YRhhWV

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?XHJ9ey
--------------------------------------
كل ماتريده فى الاساسات
part 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZJtFF3

part2
http://www.gulfup.com/?2w3ylI
_________


اسطوانة اعمال الانشاءات 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fxcilb

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?SAqHOZ

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQ2u1S

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?7Uj8ms
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Vu6FWj

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?1gurXM

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?P26tKb

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?nyxc9t

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?jBteeJ
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الطرق الشاملة 

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?UpynHH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?mUhFHu



خزانات المياه الارضية والعلوية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1H5For

مجموعة من اللوح الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fyWefi

تقرير جسات كامل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?hEu7jp

نصائح للمهندس المدنى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZNyMJT

عقد مقاولة بناء فيلا سكنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?QAZ8nK

نصائح انشاء منزل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?TimAqt

كتاب رائع يشرح برنامج سيف بالعربية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n2uLb1

شرح بريمافيرا 6 بالعربى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tiQHih

قاموس للمهندسين 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2knWv1

برنامج تصميم الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?yplSHy

عرض فنى ومالى لاعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ryyfKp

جميع الثوابت والتحويلات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ckZV4Y

مقايسة اعمال 
http://www.gulfup.com/?uEhOXS

كورس تصميم منشآت معدنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IJKFxx

كتاب حصر وحساب الكميات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5xO0nG

http://www.gulfup.com/?LVZojB

ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zfbMPU

تصميم الكمرات بجميع الطرق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ap7wVd

تعلم الادارة وتطبيق القانون داخل الموقع 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UgKVG8

اعرف كل شئ عن التسليح 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fblOg1

تصميم الاعمدة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?FUnTdo

شرح برنامج الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?iWxLrq

شرح البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?rT3C5R

مجموعة من العقود 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF

شرح برنامج الايتابس 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h8mmlt

------------------------
تحويل ملف وورد الى بى دى اف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WVYSKc

ملف جميل عن تفاصيل التلسيح وغيرها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dorZAz

القرميد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UcfMIe

مهام المهندس الاستشارى والمشرف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?vSDT9l

تفريد الحديد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rwpl87

تفريد ورسم المخططات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?xXk0oS

دورة تدريبية فى عمل الجسات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IoKfJG

مجموعة من كتب المهندس حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Csrt4R

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n8bcJt

دورة تاهيل واعداد مهندس مدنى حديث 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qG327D

دورة فى اعمال الكبارى بالصور 
http://www.gulfup.com/?3u6Rq3

الموسوعة الخاصة بأعمال التشطيبات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HcHElm

مصطلحات هندسية باللغة العربية والانجليزية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fluaBt

شيتات اكسل للتصميم 
http://www.gulfup.com/?EMJE3u

موسوعة الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام - رحمه الله - .
http://www.gulfup.com/?aM7TXy

الموسوعة العامة للسلالم تصميمها وتنفيذها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?znqkjo

الفواصل الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2LiIrY

تصميم منشآت الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1pziY1

مجموعة من العقود الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bDU7wM

تصميم القواعد المسلحة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bKtiKB

ملفات تصميم اكسل للقطاعات المختلفة واعطاء نوتة حسابية مفصلة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8cAkbR

الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودات 

الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الاول
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Jrieo
_______
الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الثانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?npUbxS
_______
الكود المصرى لتصميم الفراغات الخارجيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?WnsjX9
______
عقود
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF
_____
كود الاحمال 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?8BPF1i
_____
كود الاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?R2pYZq
_____
كود البلويمرات
http://www.gulfup.com/?StAtEm
______
كود التربه
http://www.gulfup.com/?8QElAx
______
كود الحريق
http://www.gulfup.com/?aoECJv
_______
كود الخرسانه
http://www.gulfup.com/?sWbfo4
_______
كود الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?YFCnQI
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?6MDnUk
كود المبانى
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?HalJrm
كود الهندسه الصحيه كاملا باجزاؤه

كود البياض 
http://www.gulfup.com/?0CzWep

كتاب ا.د/شاكر البحيرى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?unZyQT
__________
تنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات
http://www.gulfup.com/?FeUcQW
----------

________________
كل ما تريده عن تصميم وتنفيذ واشتراطات الخزانات
http://www.gulfup.com/?fmurf2
_________________
الترميم و التدعيم
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rj6u0j
______________

موسوعة الهندسة الصحية
http://www.gulfup.com/?9VJrrB
________________
لوح مشاريع كاملة وبلانات لمساكن مختلفة
http://www.gulfup.com/?hg281b

--------------------------------------

ودى موسوعة البرامج الهندسية كاملة

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92827297.70646.331394590231184&type=1&theater


ودى جميع الدورات التدريبية بالفيديو لجميع البرامج والافلام الوثائقية

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...231184.-2207520000.1367439581.&type=3&theater​*]


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*البياض ..... تحفة*​


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*حساب كميات التشطيبات
http://www.2shared.com/file/AtNDFAyN/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الكسوات*​


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*المواصفات الفنية للاعمال الاعتيادية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*




*



​ 
مع جامعة الاسكندرية​ 
 Reinforced Concrete Structure​ 
كورسات الخرسانة​ 
*



*​ 
مع الدكتور هشام النجار ​ 
المجموعة الاولي


 2_civil department


المجموعة الثانية 

 3_civil department
​ 
المجموعة الثالثة

​ 4_civil department
​ 


الدكتور الليثي
​ elethy

​
الدكتور صبري لسنة ثانية مدني
​  2_civil department sabry
​ 
*كورسات ميكانيكا تربة وأساسات كاملة*​ 

*Soil Mechanics and Foundation Design*​ 

*الدكتور طارق*​ 
*المجموعة الاولي
*​  soil 1​
*المجموعة الثانية*​ 
soil 2.part1


soil 2.part2
​


*كورسات تصميم منشأت معدنية لسنة ثانية مدني*​ 
*Steel*​ 

دكتور خليفة
​  D.khalifa
​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 


كورس نظرية الانشاءات ​ 
Theory Of Structure​ 
للدكتور مشالي​ 
المجموعة الاولي​ 
structure_1
​ 
المجموعة الثانية​ 
 structure_2
​ كورس أدارة مشروعات​ 
Project Management​ 
project manager
​ 
كورس هندسة صحية ​ 
للدكتور حمدي عبد العزيز​ 
الكورس من تجميع المهندس أحمد العشري
​ هندسه صرف صحي​


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الدهانات البلاستيكية
http://www.4shared.com/file/7d86T7zf/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/office/T7TmQwQF/file.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*كسوات الالومنيوم 
http://www.4shared.com/office/e_2CCwuK/_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/gYzyrqLc/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الارضيات
http://www.2shared.com/file/tHBByt_1/__online.html
http://www.2shared.com/document/qI5u44-n/___online.html


http://dc186.2shared.com/download/F4FxAgXL/___online.rar
http://dc98.2shared.com/download/lV1Qwx60/___online.pdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*اسماء وعناوين شركات المقاولات بمصر 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/BSKlQrFn/_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/office/AuxbKOWv/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*بحث تشطيبات هندسة القاهرة
http://www.2shared.com/document/_R5Qsxl0/____.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/9ou3QhX5/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات المصمته
http://www.4shared.com/office/wkAGIRa6/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الزجاج
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Dy0fNaxl/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/umOP9t_a/_6_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13176​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*كل ما تريد معرفتة عن تنفيذ الجسات بالموقع
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13114​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*القرميد
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13082​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الكهربائية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13075​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*المصاعد
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13074​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*التكييف
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13073​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*ورق الحائط
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13083​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13088​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الخشب
http://www.4shared.com/file/bvtjHCYs/Wood_Final.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الجبس
http://www.4shared.com/office/NHb4UbNG/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/BFtSTRMa/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الطوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/Mm5BVK3q/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/mEnKK1eD/final_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/5oVPCs_x/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/uWDG6oJE/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ جراج التحرير
http://www.4shared.com/office/Iv3hQuYO/Final_Report_eng_Hytham_adel.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الخرسانة سابقة الصب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/i6VsZmuC/precast_research_final.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DzCdh5Js/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*الابواب و الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/rar/P8Z6n1by/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/MmafSk2B/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات الخارجية
http://www.4shared.com/file/wnLT6f9I/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يناير 2014)

*القواطيع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/D5yPvcek/partitions.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/WByLCSoi/_5_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9LDd6xu_/___-maxawy-.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*انظمة الالومنيوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/NNtgRfLB/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*بحث نهائي دهانات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4m5ogZb7/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/OfyBLWp5/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*البياض
http://www.4shared.com/office/wvAJzuCj/_9_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/dw7lJRKR/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/QJL_iB-N/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/7GbJ2mxd/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*البناء بالطوب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/gjzWWcOW/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/7Ytn-Wrf/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/fR4ipr5i/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تكسيات الارضيات و الحوائط و الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w7AY8weX/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/I1CmPVL9/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/kGClCiqi/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ebU-QfHC/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/S7GHO4Rm/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/qO9iieSe/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/3ooP19WF/__word.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/L0pc96a_/_____2_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZSOPN4Tk/__3.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الميكانيكية
http://www.4shared.com/office/W7ZW41gk/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/ohUetKBX/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/bYq81JtP/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/9HSiVTsj/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/file/sfFUpV2J/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Zr2L_1tk/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*خشب البليود
http://www.4shared.com/zip/vVzPDS5i/plywood.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/eNDMGcPP/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*البناء بالطوب و الارضيات و حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/_rVQ4w2T/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/7S3gOlc9/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/5Vm1qYzQ/___online.html



http://www.4shared.com/office/7wjVUN18/__4.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/QmaICZ66/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/BuSX5osZ/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/SOCxJz8yce/__2014.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/office/J_okMchR/_1_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/1HqEd731/_10.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/he4em1Kx/___2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/h1amG57G/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/iapJbpmX/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ywWgwlv2/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الكبارى
http://www.4shared.com/office/NcVLv3m2/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/bKxlDrgy/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/IXtaFGJi/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/kFWaQRt7/__4.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/E2mvVUOS/__5.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/J_6grkfL/__6.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mPns7-NV/__7.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ مبنى ادارى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4HQeLvYl/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Q4LFAej5/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/jtQxAUwI/__2050.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*ابحاث التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/cGRtJxAR/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/5BP4eQII/MyPhotos2050__1_.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/uIWuahgI/MyPhotos2050.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الشدات الخشبية المعدنية المنزلقة النفقية
http://www.4shared.com/file/9FbqIGep/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/WptKKqQp/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/LNyYT6ZU/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mVHgcDks/_online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/rar/7xQnmbdF/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/beIcnHAl/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/O4-_z7yU/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*اليلاطات المرفوعة
http://www.4shared.com/office/fWflL5BE/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الحدادة و النجارة
http://www.4shared.com/office/5ymo6rxN/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/L-3I5qfr/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*نظم الانشاء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_5gscNfZ/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*وقائع التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/RjPBVJq8/__-__1_-____.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/d4kJAzcx/__-__2_-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تجاليد و كسوات الحوائط
http://www.4shared.com/office/AuxbKOWv/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zMqCNSd7/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تجاليد جرانيت و رخام
http://www.4shared.com/file/qIAak-Xz/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*دورة تنفيذ صوتية مع الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/IDn-8Shz/tadreb_2013.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/M3Wl78Yd/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/office/e4cYUMoI/search_file_2003.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gGs3wW9D/A_-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3101/022009/data/
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3202/012009/data/​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
تشييد معماري (1) 
تشييد معماري (2) 
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/mfarraa/courses​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
http://lectures.iugaza.edu.ps/4-i-4132.htm
المساقات
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/nnamara/courses​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تجميع الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/z0gw42tX/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تجميع المبانى سابقة التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/SB13zd_3/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*تجميع الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/M4Drt48g/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الترميم و التدعيم
http://www.4shared.com/office/SjNN4qft/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/04MXm300/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/Zs4zjMAL/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/8k_elrQt/_____.htm


http://www.4shared.com/office/pyllfxV3/___-__-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*مصادر الرخام
http://www.4shared.com/file/s1DyeI5H/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gdV0xMGM/__2.html



http://www.4shared.com/file/QMwTqW-e/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5K3qGO3i/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/xG5h_yLq/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*عزل المبنى
http://www.4shared.com/office/9N61W5WC/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/IAxz4W5o/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/ry00iOWc/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/GIvFFqRi/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/4jclNrMA/_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/office/aWRVJyVj/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/nhqZOvWA/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/10_djDet/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/cmCzn0je/__5000.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/H2VXf5ps/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/nDbCDHky/___online.html

​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية
http://www.4shared.com/file/bsx_OAaM/final___GRC_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يناير 2014)

*الى الاخوة الكرام
هذه الفقرة الاخيرة فى هذا الموضوع
لقاؤنا القادم باذن الله
فى مواضيع منفصلة
و الله الموفق
اخوكم الفقير الى الله
هانى عصمت​*


----------



## engahmah1976 (12 مايو 2014)

اخي الكريم هناك بعض الروابط لاتعمل أرجو المساعدة ان امكن


----------



## egyptsystem (13 مايو 2014)

*

engahmah1976 قال:



اخي الكريم هناك بعض الروابط لاتعمل أرجو المساعدة ان امكن

أنقر للتوسيع...

الرابط الجديد للكورس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=436976&p=3174548#post3174548​*


----------



## ارسلانو (26 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يطمنكم بالعافيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## hany2050 (13 أكتوبر 2015)

تمام


----------

